# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for March 2017 <==



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *March 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please make a note on these:

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points

Some useful links:

189 Visa Document Checklist - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

189 visa criteria: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Skillselect latest invites - SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results

Good luck everyone!


--------------------------
Occupation Code - 261313
Points - 65
Submission of EOI - 27th Jan


----------



## shivi91 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I am a newbie here. Just wanted someone to pass on an idea on when to expect an invite for 261313 Software Engineer. My DOE is 25/01/2017 and my points claimed are 65.

Thanks in advance for replying.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in February 2017.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please make a note on these:

STAY ON TOPIC: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

READ THE THREAD: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

PROVIDE INFORMATION: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore

Some useful links:

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

subs


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

shivi91 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a newbie here. Just wanted someone to pass on an idea on when to expect an invite for 261313 Software Engineer. My DOE is 25/01/2017 and my points claimed are 65.
> 
> Thanks in advance for replying.


March 2nd round


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

I've just registered in this forum. Hoping to get invited somewhere in April 2017 for 263111.


ACS - 15 Pts
PTE - 20 pts
Age - 15
Education - 15
Total - 65 Points - 189, 70 Points - 190
Date of EOI - 03/02/2017.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Subscribing

------------------
233914
DOE: 6th Dec 2016 - 65 points - 189 
DOE: 12th Feb 2017 - 70 points - 190 NSW


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lauralnk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just registered in this forum. Hoping to get invited somewhere in April 2017 for 263111.
> 
> ...


i am hopeful with 70 points you may be invited sooner


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi All, 

what are my chances? am a little confused with the Exp, I will get the 5-year experience in a couple of months adding 5 points, however, I will loose 5 points for age by 29 March. has anyone seen such situation, what could I do? please advise.

thanks and regards 
J


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

*Awaiting in March2017*

Hoping to get invite in march 2017 ( 1st OR 2nd round)..
EOI - 19 Jan 2017 65 points 261313



-----------------------------------
PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (+ve)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : xxxxxxxx
Submitted:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what are my chances? am a little confused with the Exp, I will get the 5-year experience in a couple of months adding 5 points, however, I will loose 5 points for age by 29 March. has anyone seen such situation, what could I do? please advise.
> 
> ...


Looking at your IELTS Score, you will score 8+ in all bands if you do PTE-A - cos Speaking and Writing is easier in PTE. Reading is the hardest, but since you are good at Reading with 8.5, I believe you will ace it.

Hence, try get to 70 points before 15 March to get a sure invite. 29 March is last invite but you then lose 5 points.

Your English ability is good, all you need is some technical skills. Take the PTE, study for 2 weeks and give the exam, get 79+, update EOI with 70 points and get the invite.


You can start here. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

*Invitation?*

Any chance on march second round?

189 EOI on 25th Jan 2017
Points: 65
Code: 261311 (Analyst programmer)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just registered in this forum. Hoping to get invited somewhere in April 2017 for 263111.
> 
> ...


You won't get 189 this year, but with Superior English and 15 Experience points, you will be at the very front to get invite for 263111 if NSW invites.


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Subscribing.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,
Any chances for Electronics Engineer 26/11/2016.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,
Any chances for Elecctronics Engineer 26/11/2016


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You won't get 189 this year,


How are you able to say that, when there are several people with 65 points who have got invited, in fact the latest date as per this forum is somewhere around 19/12.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Guys, As from yesterday's invite round and cutoff date movement, Any idea when will I get the invite??

Job Code : 261313
DOE : 03/02/2017
Points : 65


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hi,
> Any chances for Electronics Engineer 26/11/2016.


Do you know the last Doe for electronics engineer?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Guys, As from yesterday's invite round and cutoff date movement, Any idea when will I get the invite??
> 
> Job Code : 261313
> DOE : 03/02/2017
> Points : 65


Looking at the trend, not before April rounds.


----------



## r213 (Jun 18, 2016)

I am also expecting an ITA in March. Subscribing..


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

djthevj said:


> Looking at the trend, not before April rounds.


So, Can I expect EOI in April 1st round??


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Do you know the last Doe for electronics engineer?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Hi,It seems that the DOE for 15thfeb round has not increased much.
It seems only one invite for 60 points on 3/11/16 was given.
Please update if any changes.
Thanks


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> So, Can I expect EOI in April 1st round??


If we have 3 rounds in march then yes.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

EA responded today to my assessment, just the day the invites were given 

Anyhow, I have lodged the EOI, looking at my signature, what are my chances to get an invite in the next round?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

189 Software enginner
EOI = Jan 20th

Expecting invitation on March 15th round


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Subscribing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

Just wanted someone to give an idea on when to expect an invite for 263111 

Work - 10 Pts
PTE - 10 pts
Age - 30
Education - 15
Total - 189 - 65 Points; 190 - 70 Points - 190

Date of EOI - 16/11/2016 with 60 points.
Date of Effect - 04/02/2017 65 points.
Updated EOI with NSW SS on - 15/02/2017


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Just wanted to know, how many rounds are going to be held in March 2017 ?


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

Need your expert advice. Would like to know what is the current waiting time for ANZSCO: 261112 (System Analyst) with 65 point. EOI Date: 27/11/2016. Any indication would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rathor.17 said:


> Just wanted to know, how many rounds are going to be held in March 2017 ?


Supposed to be 3


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

And what are the dates for it?

Thanks


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

rathor.17 said:


> And what are the dates for it?
> 
> Thanks


hi rathor, these are the expected dates : 
March 1, 15, 29. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Following...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srinivasl84 said:


> Just wanted someone to give an idea on when to expect an invite for 263111
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


2631 with 65 points last invite is on 29 March. The current delay is 1 month 25 days based on 1st Feb results. So, it is touch and go for you. You may or may not get 189 this year. 

But you may get NSW 190 if they do a lot of bulk invite for 263111. If you can improve your English, try do it before 29 March to get a direct invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hi,It seems that the DOE for 15thfeb round has not increased much.
> It seems only one invite for 60 points on 3/11/16 was given.
> Please update if any changes.
> Thanks


Where did you get the info? I personally know one person with 60 points who got invite in 03/11

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Edit... I just saw the electronics update on immitracker. Its the person I know in person.
Another invites for electronics?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Looking at your IELTS Score, you will score 8+ in all bands if you do PTE-A - cos Speaking and Writing is easier in PTE. Reading is the hardest, but since you are good at Reading with 8.5, I believe you will ace it.
> 
> Hence, try get to 70 points before 15 March to get a sure invite. 29 March is last invite but you then lose 5 points.
> 
> ...


Thank you, working on PTE-A


----------



## vchandar (Oct 1, 2016)

waiting for march first round..



261313
DOE:15 jan 2017
65 pts.


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

As per the Occupation ceilings for the 2016-17 program year, for the ANZSCO code 2613, till the last round of invitation, which was on 1st Feb 2017, following was the trend:-

Occupation ID	:- 2613 
Description:- Software and Applications Programmers 
Occupation Ceiling Value:- 5662 
Invitations to date:- 4073
--------------------------------------------------------- 
Invitations left:- 1589 
---------------------------------------------------------

source:- SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results

So for today's round of invitation (15th Feb 2017) there could be a maximum of 1589 invitations left and out of which "IF" 1100 (as per trend) invitations are issued in today's round, then there will be as few as ~500 invitations will be left over. 

Seniors, please provide your views as to what happens when the occupation ceiling reaches the peak. What are the chances for guys waiting for invitation in March and April rounds.

Thanks!!!


----------



## vchandar (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

Correct me if I am wrong..

That number 2000 something which you see for the month is total for subclass 189 and not 261313 job code alone.

So we can hope for best.


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

vchandar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong..
> 
> ...


Whatever the occupation ceilings I have specified is for 2613** alone and *NOT *for total subclass 189.

Source:- SkillSelect


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *March 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please make a note on these:

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

_1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore_

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

Following


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

hi BulletAK buddy  , 

i notice another thread for eoi invitations march 2017 :

if there is an option, can we merge it to this ?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...19257-189-eoi-invitations-march-2017-a-3.html


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi BulletAK buddy  ,
> 
> i notice another thread for eoi invitations march 2017 :
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

*help...*

Hello everyone, 

Through an agency, I sent my EOI last July 15, 2016, my number of points is 65. My skills code is 261111 for ICT Business Analyst.

I'm assuming and expecting that by March, I would have an invitation already.

I applied for 189 and planning to immigrate with my family.

Please help dear experts.

Thanks.


----------



## shivi91 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi team,
I guess the cut off for 2613 (S&A developers) has gotten up to 03-Jan-2017 if the guy on immitracker updated that right.

Good luck to all of us. Keep tight.


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

does anyone know the cut-off DOE for2334 in the last round?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

shivi91 said:


> Hi team,
> I guess the cut off for 2613 (S&A developers) has gotten up to 03-Jan-2017 if the guy on immitracker updated that right.
> 
> Good luck to all of us. Keep tight.



hi shiv91, could you please share your points breakdown ?


----------



## shivi91 (Nov 22, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi shiv91, could you please share your points breakdown ?


Here it is:

__________________
==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer ) 
PTE : L-90, R-69, S-90, W-72 (10 points)
ACS positive : 25/Jan/2017 (5 points for professional year)
Education : 15 points 
Australian Education: 5 points
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 25/Jan/2017
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## shivi91 (Nov 22, 2016)

angadgrover91 said:


> does anyone know the cut-off DOE for2334 in the last round?


I am not sure about the DOE but I am quite sure that the points remained 60. I know someone who got invited with 60 points on 15/02/2017 round but his EOI DOE is 03-Nov-2017 11:30 pm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

shivi91 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> __________________
> ==========
> ...


cool


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivi91 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> __________________
> ==========
> ...


2-3 more rounds.


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

*interested*

count me in please...TIA



email6633 said:


> We are having a whats app group for the new bee's who is looking to move to Aus (Especially 189/190 Categ). Please let me know in case anyone is interested in that group so that we can help each other get through this barrier...


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

pls let me know how to get in whatsapp group......

----------------
2334 electronics engr with 60 points DOE-2/Dec/2016 ...


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

ACS Assessment : Developer Programmer (261312)
Age : 30
Master's Degree : 15
Australian Study Requirement : 5
Professional year : 5
PTE each 7 : 10
189 EOI Submitted with 65 points : 31st Jan 2017
190 NSW EOI Submitted with 70 points : 1st Feb 2017
190 State Nomination Invite : 9th Feb 2017
190 State Nomination submitted for approve : 9th Feb 2017
Invitation :


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi All, 

Need some advice on my current situation. I have been waiting for 189 since Dec 2015 and for 190 since Apr 2016 with 60 points and 65 points for state. Yesterday my points increased to 65 on the basis of experience. My points breakup is as mentioned below
Age -30 pts
Degree-15 pts
IELTS- 10 pts (7.5 score)
Experience- 10 pts 
State NSW - 5 pts
DOE - got updated to 18th Feb with increase in points. Need advice on 
1) should I go with 190 which I am expecting in a week or two
2) should I wait for 189 which I am expecting in late March or early April
Other thing to be considered in my current situation is that I am expecting my baby in mid April. If I wait for 189, I may receive the invite by then but I will have to wait until delivery to add my baby in application. 
I have heard that once I get the invite and I apply for the visa , then my bridging visa would start and child born during that period will be citizen. Is this information correct? 
Any other information in this regard would be helpful. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some advice on my current situation. I have been waiting for 189 since Dec 2015 and for 190 since Apr 2016 with 60 points and 65 points for state. Yesterday my points increased to 65 on the basis of experience. My points breakup is as mentioned below
> Age -30 pts
> ...


what is your occupation code mate? if you mention that it would be easier to suggest on what could be a better option.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> what is your occupation code mate? if you mention that it would be easier to suggest on what could be a better option.




Sorry , forgot to mention. My code is 261311. 
Currently in Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some advice on my current situation. I have been waiting for 189 since Dec 2015 and for 190 since Apr 2016 with 60 points and 65 points for state. Yesterday my points increased to 65 on the basis of experience. My points breakup is as mentioned below
> Age -30 pts
> ...


answering your question backwards As far as i know by reading, your child will not be an Australian citizen while you are on BV. But yes he/she should be PR eligible. The child born in AU will be Citizenship eligible after 10 years of living in Australia. (KAJU - Moderator can guide us more on this)

You should try for state assuming it would speed things up for you. in case you have adequate time to wait then go for 189. 

post your child is born prepare the documents like Birth Certificate and passport and add the baby to the visa application


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

vikaschandra said:


> answering your question backwards As far as i know by reading, your child will not be an Australian citizen while you are on BV. But yes he/she should be PR eligible. The child born in AU will be Citizenship eligible after 10 years of living in Australia. (KAJU - Moderator can guide us more on this)
> 
> You should try for state assuming it would speed things up for you. in case you have adequate time to wait then go for 189.
> 
> post your child is born prepare the documents like Birth Certificate and passport and add the baby to the visa application


The child (at birth) is held to have the same visa status as the most beneficial visa (for the child) that either parent holds at that time. 

As vikaschandra correctly says, the child can not have Permanent Resident status at birth if the parents don't - and a BV is by definition, a temporary rather than permanent visa. 

If the parents are on a BV at the time of the child's birth, that's what the child will get too.

The child will therefore get BV status, until (assuming they are added to the parent's PR application! ) the parents get PR - then, as part of the family (a dependent, included in your application and granted PR with you), the child will too. 

Once the family is granted PR, and it is active, and you have discussed your situation with DIBP, they will be able to help you calculate the minimum possible period before the family can apply for Citizenship. 

The basic residence requirement needed to apply for Citizenship, is for 4 years lawful residence in Australia - this may include periods of up to 3 years in Australia lawfully, but not necessarily on a permanent visa - for the most recent year before applying you must be a Permanent Resident. This requirement applies only to the parents, not to any children under 16. 

If you wish for any period on a Bridging Visa to be included in that 4 years, you will need to talk to the Citizenship Information Line at DIBP to get their advice on whether that period can be included - you should NOT use the DIBP residence calculator for Citizenship in this situation, you would need to talk to them. 

At worst, 4 years after the family's PR is activated, (assuming you have not been out of Australia for more than 1 year in total in that 4 years, and not more than 90 days in the final year before the application) the family could apply for Citizenship. However, you should be able to use some of the time you have already been lawfully in Australia on the 457 to help meet some of the 4 year residence requirement, meaning you and the family could apply for citizenship that much sooner. 

That includes the child (or indeed children, if you have more by then! ) as there are no residence requirements for your children under 16 years that are included in your Citizenship application. 

Therefore it MAY be that you are able to apply for Citizenship for the whole family much sooner than 4 years after you get PR (possibly as little as a year later) - depending on what periods before getting PR is accepted as a lawful residence, any absences from Australia, etc.

In that situation, naturally your child/children won't have been resident for that whole period, but since they don't need to meet residence requirements that doesn't matter - when you are eligible, your child/children will be too. 

Best to talk this through with the Citizenship Information Line after you get PR, they can then tell you the date that the family can apply for Citizenship.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

kaju said:


> The child (at birth) is held to have the same visa status as the most beneficial visa (for the child) that either parent holds at that time.
> 
> As vikaschandra correctly says, the child can not have Permanent Resident status at birth if the parents don't - and a BV is by definition, a temporary rather than permanent visa.
> 
> ...




Thanks. The information shared was really helpful. At this stage , I can just focus on PR and can later plan for citizenship. I have already spent 3 years in Australia so citizenship doesn't seem difficult to acquire if I wait for some more time. 
If the child is born after I submit Visa application but before case officer is allocated, do I still need to pay 880 AUD for adding new born as dependent? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Nikhath said:


> Thanks. The information shared was really helpful. At this stage , I can just focus on PR and can later plan for citizenship. I have already spent 3 years in Australia so citizenship doesn't seem difficult to acquire if I wait for some more time.
> If the child is born after I submit Visa application but before case officer is allocated, do I still need to pay 880 AUD for adding new born as dependent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the child is born while the application is being processed, I think you'd need to provide Form 1022 and a certified copy of the Birth Certificate, I don't think there's any charge in this situation - the normal charge for adding a dependent is $900. 

See under "Newborn child" here; Including family members in your application


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have applied for my EOI on 17th Feb 2017 under Electronics Engineer occupation with 60 points. Considering the current trend, can some one suggest me when would I receive my invite??


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## aluke (Feb 15, 2017)

Expecting an invitation on the first round of March.

Anyone has tips for what documents can be prepared in prior?


======================
EOI DOE: 10/1/2017
Occupation Stream: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Total Points: 65


----------



## Kazimali07 (Feb 19, 2017)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As per the Occupation ceilings for the 2016-17 program year, for the ANZSCO code 2613, till the last round of invitation, which was on 1st Feb 2017, following was the trend:-
> 
> ...



Based on what trend ? Omg are you a troll ? Are you serious ? Do you know why and how invitation are sent out ? It based on number of job vacancies in Australia. Are you telling me for month of February there are 1100 Job vacancies for software programing alone? Wait for official announcement or don't post at all. I was so annoyed by your stupid and baseless remark that I registered just to write this reply.


----------



## Kazimali07 (Feb 19, 2017)

aluke said:


> Expecting an invitation on the first round of March.
> 
> Anyone has tips for what documents can be prepared in prior?
> 
> ...


First off all congratulations in advanced . 

Refer to the site for the required checklist
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Ideally by now you have have had the police checks done


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kazimali07 said:


> Based on what trend ? Omg are you a troll ? Are you serious ? Do you know why and how invitation are sent out ? It based on number of job vacancies in Australia. Are you telling me for month of February there are 1100 Job vacancies for software programing alone? Wait for official announcement or don't post at all. I was so annoyed by your stupid and baseless remark that I registered just to write this reply.


He is right in a way just not right in putting the invitation numbers per round. 

189 Visa invitations are not based on number of job vacancies. It has no relation with regarding how many job vacancies there are or not in a certain month. Maybe at the start of each year (July) when they decides to set up the occupation ceiling they consider that, but for 189 Visa, it has no relation in regarding to invitation rounds.

DIBP has for now is inviting around 225 people/14 days and on this rate it may go till 10 May, the most likely last invitation round. But DIBP may decide to invite all 1589 people in this round too, it's up to them, but that is hardly unlikely.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied for my EOI on 17th Feb 2017 under Electronics Engineer occupation with 60 points. Considering the current trend, can some one suggest me when would I receive my invite??


:bump:

Can someone please help by replying to the above post.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> :bump:
> 
> Can someone please help by replying to the above post.


More like 24 May or later on the current trend, but it's not guaranteed as the cut-off point may move or the cut-off lag can increase.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> More like 24 May or later on the current trend, but it's not guaranteed as the cut-off point may move or the cut-off lag can increase.


Thank you for your reply. I know someone with same case as mine but he submitted his EOI on 30/01/2017 with 60 points under Electronics Engineer occupation and received an invite on 01/02/2017(2 days). How is this possible??? and the cut off points have not increased and stayed same (60 points) from past few rounds so can you please explain me why its 3 months wait . I am a slow learner so sorry for my stupid questions.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Guy's, i have a question. Does applying EOI from Onshore/Offshore really makes a difference on invitation? Or it is same all the applicants regardless of their residency.


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm hoping to get invitation in march 1st round. 

Just wanted to know what documents do i need for work experience. 

1. Reference Letter
2. contract
3. Payslips? Recent 3 or all payslips?
4. Tax return statement or group certificate?
5. My bank statement?

And just one more thing. What is the procedure of booking a medical? Do we need a HAP Id first? Then book it with Bupa or Medibank? Thanks


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> :bump:
> 
> Can someone please help by replying to the above post.


I have not gotten an invite with my profile on my signature. I m also predicting and hoping for the July round

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> I have not gotten an invite with my profile on my signature. I m also predicting and hoping for the July round
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


With 60 points, your invite is expected on 29 March not July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I know someone with same case as mine but he submitted his EOI on 30/01/2017 with 60 points under Electronics Engineer occupation and received an invite on 01/02/2017(2 days). How is this possible??? and the cut off points have not increased and stayed same (60 points) from past few rounds so can you please explain me why its 3 months wait . I am a slow learner so sorry for my stupid questions.


He got state invitation not 189 invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Guy's, i have a question. Does applying EOI from Onshore/Offshore really makes a difference on invitation? Or it is same all the applicants regardless of their residency.


No it doesn't. Same for all.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Do I start the documentation part beforehand ? How long the pcc stays valid ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Do I start the documentation part beforehand ? How long the pcc stays valid ?


DIBP consider the PCC to be valid for a year from the date of issue. Unless specifically me tioned that the pcc cannot be considered valid after certain duration.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Do I start the documentation part beforehand ? How long the pcc stays valid ?


Getting documentation and everything speeds up your process. In any case, if you only need Bangladesh PCC, then they are pretty quick and you can get them in 2 weeks or less. Now you can even apply online, even though I haven't tried that yet.

But one thing you must do to save time. Get Referral Letter and Hap ID before you lodge so you can save at least 1-3 months.

Here's how: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

But do the medical the day before you get invite or on the day of your invite and while applying say you have done your medical and give them your HAP ID. Medical don't need appointment and you can pretty much go and do it any day except Friday.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Getting documentation and everything speeds up your process. In any case, if you only need Bangladesh PCC, then they are pretty quick and you can get them in 2 weeks or less. Now you can even apply online, even though I haven't tried that yet.
> 
> Yes, you can apply it online now and it takes about 7 working days.
> 
> But do the medical the day before you get invite or on the day of your invite and while applying say you have done your medical and give them your HAP ID. Medical don't need appointment and you can pretty much go and do it any day except Friday.


Did you meant to say, i should prepare my medical before lodging the visa application and give them the associate HAP id while applying, so the CO can be seeing it done ?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Getting documentation and everything speeds up your process. In any case, if you only need Bangladesh PCC, then they are pretty quick and you can get them in 2 weeks or less. Now you can even apply online, even though I haven't tried that yet.


Yes, you can apply it online and it takes about 7 working days.
I lived in Australia for about 3 years before I came back. Therefore, I have to collect my PCC from there as well and that takes about 15 working days.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Did you meant to say, i should prepare my medical before lodging the visa application and give them the associate HAP id while applying, so the CO can be seeing it done ?


Yes. You do medical before you lodge the Visa.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Yes, you can apply it online and it takes about 7 working days.
> I lived in Australia for about 3 years before I came back. Therefore, I have to collect my PCC from there as well and that takes about 15 working days.


Try that PCC to be sent to a friend or relative in Australia. You only need scanned copy and they can scan it for you. Last time it took 3 months+ for Bangladesh post to send me. And I also lost 2 of them before.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Try that PCC to be sent to a friend or relative in Australia. You only need scanned copy and they can scan it for you. Last time it took 3 months+ for Bangladesh post to send me. And I also lost 2 of them before.


Recently, I have renewed my passport. Do I need to update my passport [Spouse, address] on IMMI and then apply for PCC or just make a regular application with my new passport ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Recently, I have renewed my passport. Do I need to update my passport [Spouse, address] on IMMI and then apply for PCC or just make a regular application with my new passport ?


I don't know if you can update your passport details before you lodge visa on ImmiAccount, only email address and contact info.

If you have lodged a Visa and waiting decisions on it, then yes let your CO know about that.

You apply PCC with new passport as that is the one you will most likely use to apply. Plus once you have a new passport, the old one is invalid so it depends on which day you are applying. In any case, one is linked to another and doesn't affect much.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't know if you can update your passport details before you lodge visa on ImmiAccount, only email address and contact info.
> 
> If you have lodged a Visa and waiting decisions on it, then yes let your CO know about that.
> 
> You apply PCC with new passport as that is the one you will most likely use to apply. Plus once you have a new passport, the old one is invalid so it depends on which day you are applying. In any case, one is linked to another and doesn't affect much.


Yes, the passport details can be updated on a existing application by providing a certain form. Just realized the old passport is linked to the the new one and can be found when required.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Yes, the passport details can be updated on a existing application by providing a certain form. Just realized the old passport is linked to the the new one and can be found when required.


If you are granted a visa on that application, there is no need to even touch that application ever anymore. Passport are connected so it doesn't matter.


----------



## pravl (Feb 11, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Yes, you can apply it online and it takes about 7 working days.
> I lived in Australia for about 3 years before I came back. Therefore, I have to collect my PCC from there as well and that takes about 15 working days.


Jakin,
For PCC, you need a letter from the Australian immigration right? How can we get the PCC done before it is requested by CO? is there a way to get the letter from their site.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> He got state invitation not 189 invitation.


I would really like to know the basis of your confidence. Since you reply to every post and once you have responded. More credible members of this forum don't comment. You have been handing out hopes and imaginary invitations since I don't know how long. Please refrain from commenting on cases which you are not sure of.


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends, i have already submitted my EOI 10/11/2016 with 60 points. I would be getting 5 more points for my work experience end of feb 2017. What's my chances of getting an invite in march 2017?

Thanks 
Rajesh


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Getting documentation and everything speeds up your process. In any case, if you only need Bangladesh PCC, then they are pretty quick and you can get them in 2 weeks or less. Now you can even apply online, even though I haven't tried that yet.
> 
> But one thing you must do to save time. Get Referral Letter and Hap ID before you lodge so you can save at least 1-3 months.
> 
> ...


Hi Zaback21,

what if we submit Relieving Letter from the previous company instead of Referral letter?
Would it suffice?

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> what if we submit *Relieving Letter* from the previous company instead of Referral letter?
> Would it suffice?
> ...


Edit: I am not sure what you mean by Relieving Letter, as Referral Letter is for medical. I think Relieving Letter may be related to work experience claims.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by Relieving Letter, as Referral Letter is for medical. I think Referral letter may be related to work experience claims.


My Bad.
I just wanted to ask, to prove the work experience, if we can give relieving letter or experience letter instead of referral letter from employer in the visa lodging?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> My Bad.
> I just wanted to ask, to prove the work experience, if we can give relieving letter or experience letter instead of referral letter from employer in the visa lodging?


I have no idea regarding work experience claims, as I haven't gone through with it. Others can help you better. Good luck !


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

*re-post*

Re-posting.... i hope someone could advise me on this...

TIA!



Micoolman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Through an agency, I sent my EOI last July 15, 2016, my number of points is 65. My skills code is 261111 for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

rajeshraja said:


> Friends, i have already submitted my EOI 10/11/2016 with 60 points. I would be getting 5 more points for my work experience end of feb 2017. What's my chances of getting an invite in march 2017?
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh


You ve not mentioned your occupation

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Micoolman said:


> Re-posting.... i hope someone could advise me on this...
> 
> TIA!


Please login into skillselect and see whether the date applied is same as your agent mentions it to be. 

March has 3 rounds of invites to be issued. I presume, you will get the invite in any of the cycles as 2611 category has been moving very slowly in last 2-3 rounds. 

All the best.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

srinivasl84 said:


> Just wanted someone to give an idea on when to expect an invite for 263111
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


For 65 points in 189, there is a steady waiting period of around 58-65 days in 2631 category. 
So, you can expect the invite around May round if ceiling is not hit for 2631.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srinivasl84 said:


> Just wanted someone to give an idea on when to expect an invite for 263111
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


You will get NSW invite within 30 days most likely. 

SC189 will take around 4-6 rounds.


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can someone please provide insight on my case:-

I am planning to file EOI under ANZSCO code of 261313 in March for 189 and 190.
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
ACS - 5 points
PTE - 10 points

189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points

Can someone suggest my chances for receiving invite...and how much time it will take yo receive invite??


Thanks


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Micoolman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will hear very soon. As current cut off with 65 points is somewhere around july. Maybe 1-4 rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Please login into skillselect and see whether the date applied is same as your agent mentions it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a feeling, March will have only 2 rounds. This is based on the data of the March rounds for last 2 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ashishkumar167 said:


> Can someone please provide insight on my case:-
> 
> I am planning to file EOI under ANZSCO code of 261313 in March for 189 and 190.
> Age - 30 points
> ...


You won't get 189 this year with 60 points. If you want an invite, try get to 65 points before around 20 March 2017 to be on the safe side. Else try get to 70 points before 10 May 2017. 

You might get 190 NSW if you apply to NSW, but better English skilled (Superior then Proficient then Competent) people will be invited first followed by experience.

Try get 5 more points or try improve English.


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

*thanks*

I highly appreciate your valuable response. I verified that the date of submission was indeed July 15, 2016.



shrinivaskk said:


> Please login into skillselect and see whether the date applied is same as your agent mentions it to be.
> 
> March has 3 rounds of invites to be issued. I presume, you will get the invite in any of the cycles as 2611 category has been moving very slowly in last 2-3 rounds.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You won't get 189 this year with 60 points. If you want an invite, try get to 65 points before around 20 March 2017 to be on the safe side. Else try get to 70 points before 10 May 2017.
> 
> You might get 190 NSW if you apply to NSW, but better English skilled (Superior then Proficient then Competent) people will be invited first followed by experience.
> 
> Try get 5 more points or try improve English.


Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

Sorry boss, it's 261312


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

mctowel said:


> You ve not mentioned your occupation
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Sorry boss, its 261312


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Subscribing, expecting a reply in the next round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Subscribing, expecting a reply in the next round


yes... i am hopeful that you will get an invite in next round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Micoolman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Through an agency, I sent my EOI last July 15, 2016, my number of points is 65. My skills code is 261111 for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


in 1st Feb round, que for 2611xx have moved till 12/7/16, not sure about 15th Feb round, but if lot many 70 pointers dont join the que then you can expect an invite in next round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ashishkumar167 said:


> Can someone please provide insight on my case:-
> 
> I am planning to file EOI under ANZSCO code of 261313 in March for 189 and 190.
> Age - 30 points
> ...


for 189 almost no chance with 60 points


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 with proficient english under ANZSCO code 261313. I wanted to file of Skill select this week, when is the next round for invites and how long does it take to get an invite with my points.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 with proficient english under ANZSCO code 261313. I wanted to file of Skill select this week, when is the next round for invites and how long does it take to get an invite with my points.


hi desiaussie,

65 pts for 189 - wait time is 40-45 days approximately per the current trend for 2613x.

70 pts for 190 with proficient english for 2613x - anytime soon !

expected dates for upcoming rounds : march 1, march 15, march 29


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Subscribing, expecting a reply in the next round


hi sharoon,

welcome to IWL ( Invitation Waiting List ) ! your invite is on its way


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi desiaussie,
> 
> 65 pts for 189 - wait time is 40-45 days approximately per the current trend for 2613x.
> 
> ...


Thanks ksrikanthh, should i go for whichever comes first or should i wait for 189


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

desiaussie said:


> Thanks ksrikanthh, should i go for whichever comes first or should i wait for 189




Keep in mind with NSW you will need to wait for nomination (3-12 weeks)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

*Need Expert Advice*

Hi,
Thanks a lot for all forum members for sharing valuable information as this forum has become a bible for Aus immigration. I have few clarifications to get comments on, experts please advice.

1. I am having 65 points for 189 visa in 2613 (Software engineer) with EOI date as 10/01/2017 - What are my chances of getting it in 1st march.....Will we have sufficient invites left after the feb15th round.

2. I was on a business trip to sydney in may 2007 and I had a sudden blackout in the office, i was rushed to north shore hospital in NSW in ambulance and then i was given some medicines and discharged and after that i never had any blackouts. I flew back in June 2007. Will this medical record be cross checked for visa verification, will it have any effect on visa grant. Did anyone face a similar situation.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Keep in mind with NSW you will need to wait for nomination (3-12 weeks)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



which one would be earlier...the NSW invitation or the 189 and what are the benefits of 189 over state nomination.

Also, I noticed, ACS made a mistake with my name and print it in wrong format on the letter. Will ACS reissue me the letter with my name in correct format, or do i need to apply for assessment again.


----------



## zhangym315 (Dec 28, 2013)

Greeting everyone,
I would like to consult with you that whether my wife need to take English test again. 
Since my wife didn't contribute any points to me, she needs a functional English proof which is supposed to take within one year and has an average score of 4.5 in IELTS. However, my wife take the IELTS in 2015 with more than 4*5.5 points and that meets the vocational English(4*5 within 3 years). I would like to know whether my wife need to take a new IELTS test. Anyone had the same experience with me? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> which one would be earlier...the NSW invitation or the 189 and what are the benefits of 189 over state nomination.
> 
> Also, I noticed, ACS made a mistake with my name and print it in wrong format on the letter. Will ACS reissue me the letter with my name in correct format, or do i need to apply for assessment again.


-

Hey! With 189 you are free to live anywhere you want. However, 190 state nomination you are ethically bound to live in that state for first 2 years. Although binding is ethical only, and one may live other than nominated state, but it may effect when you are applying for Australian citizenship.

If there is mistake then email them, I hope they will correct them.


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

What could be the chances this year??
ACS deducted 4 years, thinking to apply for review with detailed explanation of subjects. Any suggestion.
______________
==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE Attempt : L-90, R-82, S-90, W-85(20 Points)
ACS positive : 17 Feb 2017 ( 5.5 - 4 = 1.5 years ) ( 0 points )
Education : 15 points(B.Tech in Information Technology) 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted(189) : 22/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

What could be the chances this year??
ACS deducted 4 years, thinking to apply for review with detailed explanation of subjects. Any suggestion.
______________
==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE Attempt : L-90, R-82, S-90, W-85(20 Points)
ACS positive : 17 Feb 2017 ( 5.5 - 4 = 1.5 years ) ( 0 points )
Education : 15 points(B.Tech in Information Technology) 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted(189) : 22/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Gents, what is the implication of ticking State Sponsorship subclass 190 and Independent subclass 189 in one EOI instead of two separate ones. 
What if one is getting invited for State Sponsorship in that EOI ( I call dual EOI due to ticking 189,190) ? Is there a case that then the DIBP will overlook this EOI and not consider in the pool for 189 invitation as it considered already handled by State ?
somebody has ticked dual subclasses please shed some light.
Thanks


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

ankur_21 said:


> What could be the chances this year??
> ACS deducted 4 years, thinking to apply for review with detailed explanation of subjects. Any suggestion.
> ______________
> ==========
> ...


You can go ahead and apply for review by providing statutory declarations and mention project wise detailed description of your role and responsibilities. This will convince them that you have done the duties of software engineer.

Also...do provide salary slip along with SD, if not provided earlier.

Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

santa cruise said:


> Gents, what is the implication of ticking State Sponsorship subclass 190 and Independent subclass 189 in one EOI instead of two separate ones.
> What if one is getting invited for State Sponsorship in that EOI ( I call dual EOI due to ticking 189,190) ? Is there a case that then the DIBP will overlook this EOI and not consider in the pool for 189 invitation as it considered already handled by State ?
> somebody has ticked dual subclasses please shed some light.
> Thanks


In dual case...one thing is sure...if you get the invitation for 190...your 189 will automatically get cancelled.

You better file two different EOI for both 189 and 190

Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashishkumar167 said:


> In dual case...one thing is sure...if you get the invitation for 190...your 189 will automatically get cancelled.
> 
> You better file two different EOI for both 189 and 190
> 
> ...




It does not get cancelled. The eoi gets locked once ITA had been issued. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there,

Has anyone recently applied for PCC in India? My wife's birth certificate is completely in Hindi. The site says that only an accredited translator can translate it to English. Could someone help me understand what this means and who can do this? Thanks in advance. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sreejithgs78 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi,
subscribing

233512 mech enginner

189 (60 points) DOE 25th nov 2016

190 victoria (65 points) Acknlgmnt received on 1 st Dec 2016

Invite - yet to revceive


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> Thanks ksrikanthh, should i go for whichever comes first or should i wait for 189


hmm, every individual would have their own thoughts whether choose to 189 or 190. 

my thoughts : i would say in this competitive activity, when an opportunity knocks our door just grab it so whichever comes first you can probably accept it ! this is purely just my suggestion and i would request you to consider other factors such as NSW nomination 190 timeline like mentioned by @andrey, explore on your job opportunities in other states and so forth- finally arrive at your own decision


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sreejithgs78 said:


> Hi,
> subscribing
> 
> 233512 mech enginner
> ...


welcome to IWL ( Invitation Waiting List ) sreejith !


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

I would get 70 points, if I get 7+ in IELTS. 
What is the waiting time for 70 pointers in 261313?

-----------------------------------
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 25/08/2016
ACS Result : 30/08/2016 (+ve)
Age : 30
Experience : 15
Degree: 15
IELTS : Awaiting Results
Invitation : 
Submitted:


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

ashishkumar167 said:


> You can go ahead and apply for review by providing statutory declarations and mention project wise detailed description of your role and responsibilities. This will convince them that you have done the duties of software engineer.
> 
> Also...do provide salary slip along with SD, if not provided earlier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

I submitted the roles and responsibility letter/Statutory declaration and pay slips at the time of initial assessment.

When I queried the assessment officer regarding the 4 years deductions, she replied as below:
----------------------------------------------------

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

As your Bachelor has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Bachelor with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 4 years of relevant experience. This is completed on July 2015.

July 2015 is the date you have met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you are deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

As per above the deduction was due to degree assessment. I think that she was not able to understand the subjects hence not assess the degree comparison.

Whats your thought/suggestion onto this.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> What could be the chances this year??
> ACS deducted 4 years, thinking to apply for review with detailed explanation of subjects. Any suggestion.
> ______________
> ==========
> ...


With 65 points for 2613, you might still get the ITA by May 1st week. 
However, you can still proceed to review the assessment with ACS. 
If you get 70 in total and u update the EOI, you will get the ITA in next round itself. 

All the best bro !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

pkk0574 said:


> I have a feeling, March will have only 2 rounds. This is based on the data of the March rounds for last 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invitations are sent out every 2nd Wednesday. (14 days window)

In March we have 1st, 15th and 29th to release the invites. Hence 3 rounds in March.


----------



## mahaling (Feb 15, 2017)

*Query on 189 EOI for 261313*

1) Out of 5662- 4073 are filled up by 1st Feb draw.

Can you please confirm whether 4073 is the number of invitations issued or its the number of people who have applied for VISA after receiving the invitation

2)How much time generally its takes for 189 EOI to get invitation

3)What are the chances that I might get the invitation , I have applied for 189 EOI -261313 on Feb 9 with 65 Points

4)Is it advisable to go for NSW state sponsorship to increase my points to 70 , which in turn will increase my chances to get an invitations

5)How much time will it take for SS issuing for NSW

6)Any major difference between 189 and 190.
IN case of 190 , do the state allow to move to another state before 2 years , if we get job in different state.

7) From the past data , When can I expect the EOI , I have applied on Feb 9 for 261313


8)What is the next action once the ceiling is reached


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> With 65 points for 2613, you might still get the ITA by May 1st week.
> However, you can still proceed to review the assessment with ACS.
> If you get 70 in total and u update the EOI, you will get the ITA in next round itself.
> 
> All the best bro !


Thanks Shrini.

Do you know if anybody apply for review and was positive.

When queried, the assessor said that my degree is not closely related to software engineering, hence they deducted 4 years as part of requirement.

I think they were not able to deduce the subject names and might have gotten confused. 
As they generally deduct only 2 years.

I was thinking to send the explanation of relevant subjects to the assessor.

Any suggestion/opinion is welcome


----------



## email6633 (Jan 29, 2017)

hi Sreejith,
Which authority did your evaluation for the mechanical engineering? 




sreejithgs78 said:


> Hi,
> subscribing
> 
> 233512 mech enginner
> ...


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> Thanks Shrini.
> 
> Do you know if anybody apply for review and was positive.
> 
> ...


You can definitely request for reassessment. 
Make a cover note explaining your case. 
Attach the syllabus copy of your subjects covered by University for your degree. 
Make an excel sheet where you can compare the ICT Units (Mentioned in ANZSCO Descriptions) and compare them with the subjects taught in your degree. 

This should suffice and explain the assessor to reevaluate your case and provide positive result. 
Key is to map the ICT Units against subjects studied in your degree.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Has the skillselect page updated for Feb 15th 2017, could someone share the link.


----------



## johnrainier (Feb 10, 2017)

subscribing


----------



## aparna2905 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi all,

With 60 points for 189 and (60+5) for NSW invitation,when can i expect my EOI invite.Kindly provide your suggestions.

occupation code :261313(Software Engineer).Updated EOI on Jan 31st,2017.

Age :30
Education:15
Work experience:10
Partner skills:5

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It does not get cancelled. The eoi gets locked once ITA had been issued.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Has the skillselect page updated for Feb 15th 2017, could someone share the link.


Not updated yet... still showing feb 1st as the current invitation round.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Saikirupa said:


> I would get 70 points, if I get 7+ in IELTS.
> What is the waiting time for 70 pointers in 261313?
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...


If you have 70 points then you can expect an invite in the upcoming rounds.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Is it just me that noticed DIBP has not updated the website in a while now?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

*Need Advice*

Hello everyone,

Hope you all are doing good.

I am also assessed as Engineering technologist in Sept’16 with 8 years of exp, lauched EOI in Sept’16 with 60 points (189) and 65 points (190 QLD in Dec’16).

As per your expertise could you pl share your thoughts on Invitation process.
In the last Year ET got their invitation at the threshold criteria (60 points) easily,
But in the current year DIBP observed reluctant to reduce the cut off back to 60 points specially after Pro rata occupation implementation. 

Now I am in great jeopardy and raised following query:-

1. Will DIBP reduce the cut off in the current year or not?

2. I have seen ISCAH reports they have mentioned DIBP looking forward to change GSM point system. So this will affect our submitted EOI or not.
( http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-con...sletter224.pdf) 

3. Is their is any possibility of removing Engineering tech. Occupation in the next SOL list (17-18)?

Since I don’t have any time constraint, I have not planned to give PTE yet because I am in no hurry to apply, I could wait upto July’17/ or next Application intake, but fearing of above mentioned queries.

PLEASE GIVE YOUR VALUABLE COMMENTS GUYS, I am waiting for your reply.

Good luck for your Immigration process. Hope we all get Invitations Soon.

Thank You.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Is it just me that noticed DIBP has not updated the website in a while now?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I heard DIBP usually update their infos in 7 days/ Wednesday. I am checking the websites everyday -still outdated.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jass123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good.
> 
> ...


Cut-off points are based on demands. In fact DIBP gave out 500+ invites with cut-off points at 60 in July-August 2016 at the beginning of the year, DIBP is not reluctant but was kind enough to all the 60 pointers. Else I would have gotten my invite by now, but I won't get 189 this year having 65 points and applying 5 months before the next year due to that. If there are no demand, DIBP will happily issue all 60 pointers who apply an invite like all the other profession barring 8 of them.




> 2. I have seen ISCAH reports they have mentioned DIBP looking forward to change GSM point system. So this will affect our submitted EOI or not.
> ( http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-con...sletter224.pdf)


Your link doesn't work, but the latest I heard was introducing more points for single guys since they can't claim spouse points.


> 3. Is their is any possibility of removing Engineering tech. Occupation in the next SOL list (17-18)?


There is, lets hope it doesn't happen.



> Since I don’t have any time constraint, I have not planned to give PTE yet because I am in no hurry to apply, I could wait upto July’17/ or next Application intake, but fearing of above mentioned queries.
> 
> PLEASE GIVE YOUR VALUABLE COMMENTS GUYS, I am waiting for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

aparna2905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With 60 points for 189 and (60+5) for NSW invitation,when can i expect my EOI invite.Kindly provide your suggestions.
> 
> ...


189 invitation for 60 points have been stopped since last November 2016.
Why don't you appear for PTE, even with 65 score you will get 10 points that will increase your chances for invitation


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

189 VISA

1. Occupation code #261313(Software Engineer)
2. EOI date of effect: 22-Feb-2017
3. total points: 80

Hoping for March 1st round.


----------



## PriyeshCharlie (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello guys, I heard on quota being raised for 190 and 189 visa. Any body having any idea on this please update on what it means and how would it affect us. I have raised my eoi in Nov 2016. Have received no update till now on invitation.


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi all!
Do you guys have any idea about current waiting time for NSW 190 invitation for 261312 with 70 points including 5 points from state? I was already invited in feb 9th from NSW and submitted the application on the same day. Now waiting for state nomination being approved and invitation for launching visa.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Satanz said:


> Hi all!
> Do you guys have any idea about current waiting time for NSW 190 invitation for 261312 with 70 points including 5 points from state? I was already invited in feb 9th from NSW and submitted the application on the same day. Now waiting for state nomination being approved and invitation for launching visa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Hi there

Could you pls let me know your PTE score? I've filled it on 16th Jan with 70 points for NSW, but I'm yet to hear back from them. Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

not yet....maybe tomorrow


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

rnayak said:


> 189 VISA
> 
> 1. Occupation code #261313(Software Engineer)
> 2. EOI date of effect: 22-Feb-2017
> ...


-

You will definitely get in 1st March round. Congrats in advance


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

*EOI SUBMITTED Software Engineer*

Hi all,

EOI Submitted on 10th Feb Software Engineer
Hope will receive invitation in 2nd round March or 1st round April 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY) 
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted(189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : Waiting::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you pls let me know your PTE score? I've filled it on 16th Jan with 70 points for NSW, but I'm yet to hear back from them. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi Arun!
My pte score is overall 7.5 (each 7). That is 10 points from pte score.
Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Well said zaback21. I really hope they implement points for single guys. I only need 5 more for an invite.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Well said zaback21. I really hope they implement points for single guys. I only need 5 more for an invite.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I know. Spouse points is unfair, they are basically punishing us for not getting married. It should be better since we are only coming as 1 person instead of bringing a whole family whom Aus will have to take care of due to one single person's PR.

But you will get it in a month and a half, most likely 29 March.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I know. Spouse points is unfair, they are basically punishing us for not getting married. It should be better since we are only coming as 1 person instead of bringing a whole family whom Aus will have to take care of due to one single person's PR.
> 
> But you will get it in a month and a half, most likely 29 March.


Yeah, true, they should give 5 points for single applicants and 5 points for married applicants with spouse assessment.At least the spouse is needed in the economy in the SOL, to make up for the government benefits.

Why did you say late March? Cos it seems like 3 months backlog? I don't know if its like that, though I doubt it can be that early considering the nov EOIs have also been waiting for approximately 3 months now. Anyway, my mind is set to June or maybe next July to see how it goes.

On a positive note for engineers, have you seen this link:

http://www.iscah.com/engineers-recommended-to-remain-on-the-skilled-list-for-201718/



__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Yeah, true, they should give 5 points for single applicants and 5 points for married applicants with spouse assessment.At least the spouse is needed in the economy in the SOL, to make up for the government benefits.
> 
> Why did you say late March? Cos it seems like 3 months backlog? I don't know if its like that, though I doubt it can be that early considering the nov EOIs have also been waiting for approximately 3 months now. Anyway, my mind is set to June or maybe next July to see how it goes.
> 
> ...



No, you are getting invite this year. The current lag is 3 months, so 17 Dec + 3 months = 17 march. But I am guessing it will increase and hence 29 March instead of 15 march.

2334 will go till June 7 if not June 21. So, you are getting invite, just need to wait that's all.

I wish 2339 was like that, kept some invite for us 65 pointers instead of finishing more than half at the start of the year. And now it will finish by 29 March and I won't get an invite.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Yeah, true, they should give 5 points for single applicants and 5 points for married applicants with spouse assessment.At least the spouse is needed in the economy in the SOL, to make up for the government benefits.
> 
> Why did you say late March? Cos it seems like 3 months backlog? I don't know if its like that, though I doubt it can be that early considering the nov EOIs have also been waiting for approximately 3 months now. Anyway, my mind is set to June or maybe next July to see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Spouse still need to assess their skill, don't they ? I hope they will keep and increase all the engineering occupation. But the sadest part would be changing the whole system of skill migration. It will kill the chances of backloggers.

What are the chances for electronic engineers with 60 points? Will they be invited by this year?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Spouse still need to assess their skill, don't they ? I hope they will keep and increase all the engineering occupation. But the sadest part would be changing the whole system of skill migration. It will kill the chances of backloggers.
> 
> What are the chances for electronic engineers with 60 points? Will they be invited by this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Spouse assessment is not mandatory unless the other partner wants to claim 5 (partner) points

Reviewing the immigration system might not affect backlogs.. It might just continue as usual with some changes on the points where applicable.

There are higher chances most engineering occupations remain on the sol list. Check the link in my previous post. EA and other bodies recommend that engineering occupations remain on the Sol list as part of submissions made to DIPB.

Electronics logged this month at 60 points, should be looking towards July, but something in me for whatever reason, tells me that one of the coming rounds will have bulk invites. I can't say, but lets be hopeful.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Satanz said:


> Hi Arun!
> My pte score is overall 7.5 (each 7). That is 10 points from pte score.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


PTE scores are between 0-90. You are talking about IELTS I think.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

For those who are not aware of this. March we would be having 3 rounds.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

*Excellent Analysis by Iscah.com on what will or can happen in March rounds and for occupational ceilings.* 

Check the analysis for your occupational codes. 

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Analysis150217.pdf


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

2613, 65 pointer, EOI - 11-Jan-17, expecting invite in next round.

Don't want to delay, so started PCC and Medicals process.

PCC:
Applied yesterday. PSK people tried to avoid my application telling that they need some invite for VISA or a job letter. SOmehow managed to convince them and apply for me and my spouse.
Query: I lived in City A for 9.5 years, nor in City B from last 6 months. Will single PCC from City B serve the purpose?

Medicals:
Have applied, taken HAP ID, appointment for 25th.
Query: Will Medical result be available in 3 days? before 1-March?

I have also arranged following docs. Anything else required?
1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - APPLIED
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents)
6. Marriage certificate
7. Police clearance certificates -- APPLIED
8. Payslips or tax forms as additional proof of work experience.
9. English test score scan.
10. Skill assessment scan.
11. Resume (general).
12. Proof of birth date - Other than passport for you and spouse.
13. Letter from MBA College for my spouse functional english

My queries:
8. Payslips : I don't have payslips before 2009. Same is the case with my bank statement. Also ITR is available from 2012 on govt website

Are all payslips necessary?

12. Proof of birth date - Matric certificate / Voter ID / Adhaar Card will work?

13. Letter from MBA College for my spouse functional english
Is there any rule / requirement on the time when degree was done? Like not more than 5 years old.

General:
I have half the documents that are notarized (which I got for ACS) and rest are just colored scan. Will mix of them work? Or all have to be same?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the latest round results.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> 2613, 65 pointer, EOI - 11-Jan-17, expecting invite in next round.
> 
> Don't want to delay, so started PCC and Medicals process.
> 
> ...


-

PCC: You have to provide clearance where your stay is 12 months or more in last 10 years.

Medicals: The authorized center will email DIBP directly on next day of medical.

Payslips: Its better to provide all payslips for your tenure.

Proof of Brith certificate: Matric certificate will be enough if it has your date of birth mentioned explicitly.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> PCC: You have to provide clearance where your stay is 12 months or more in last 10 years.


City A and CIty B are both from India only. I applied from City B.

Never seen PCC. 
Will PCC coer both cities?
OR
Will it give clearance for City B only? If yes, Will I need to obtain PCC from City A as well?


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

vireshsangwan said:


> 2613, 65 pointer, EOI - 11-Jan-17, expecting invite in next round.
> 
> Don't want to delay, so started PCC and Medicals process.
> 
> ...


My MARA agent advised me not do PCC before invitation. May be you want to check the same again?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rnayak said:


> My MARA agent advised me not do PCC before invitation. May be you want to check the same again?




If you expect invite within next month - do go and get pcc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

My points are 80, so I should get in March 1st. I will check again and apply for PCC.

Another question, my passport is expiring in 14 months and does not contain spouse name. Is it a good idea to renew it now and then get PCC?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rnayak said:


> My MARA agent advised me not do PCC before invitation. May be you want to check the same again?


Is that also applicable for the country you visited before? Because in some country, it takes ages to collect the pcc.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry, I am not sure. Will contact the agent and update.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> For those who are not aware of this. March we would be having 3 rounds.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


SkillSelect Inviation is not per monthly. It is every 14 days every alternate Wednesday. Hence, it is expected/possible to get 3 invites in a month.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Is that also applicable for the country you visited before? Because in some country, it takes ages to collect the pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


OK, he said PCC is valid 6 months. If you EOI does not come by then you need to re do it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rnayak said:


> OK, he said PCC is valid 6 months. If you EOI does not come by then you need to re do it.


PCC is valid for 12 months.



> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> PCC is valid for 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Character and police certificate requirements


Validity of PCC varies with region. Here in Pakistan, it is valid for 6 months only


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Validity of PCC varies with region. Here in Pakistan, it is valid for 6 months only


DIBP considers it valid for an year regardless of validity mentioned on PCC.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

261313 is cleared upto Jan 4th...cleared almost 14 days in feb 15th round...lets see how many days they will clear in March 1st round.. I am expecting they go till Jan 15th atleast


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

Expecting invite on 1st March (little close may be)

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (+ve)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : xxxxxxxx
Submitted:


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> City A and CIty B are both from India only. I applied from City B.
> 
> Never seen PCC.
> Will PCC coer both cities?
> ...


PCC is restricted to the countries and *not* the states or cities. 

You can apply from any city and it is associated with your passport. 

Please go ahead and get your PCC done if you are expecting the inivte in next 1-3 rounds. So that by the time u receive the invite, you will have all the documents ready to upload upfront. 

All the best !


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

shrinivaskk said:


> PCC is restricted to the countries and *not* the states or cities.
> 
> You can apply from any city and it is associated with your passport.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarification. I have already applied for it and should get in a fortnight.

Only below queries pending now:
13. Letter from MBA College for my spouse functional english
Is there any rule / requirement on the time when degree was done? Like not more than 5 years old.

General:
I have half the documents that are notarized (which I got for ACS) and rest are just colored scan. Will mix of them work? Or all have to be same?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Validity of PCC varies with region. Here in Pakistan, it is valid for 6 months only




For dibp its 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> PCC is valid for 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Character and police certificate requirements


Well suppose if i dont go that country anymore, whats the point of redoing it.? Doing it one time should suffice right ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Well suppose if i dont go that country anymore, whats the point of redoing it.? Doing it one time should suffice right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well for USA, they allow this. But I haven't found any such info on Australian DIBP site. Hence, I had to do it again.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> SkillSelect Inviation is not per monthly. It is every 14 days every alternate Wednesday. Hence, it is expected/possible to get 3 invites in a month.


Exactly!, people make it seem like DIPB is doing a promo in making 3 rounds, That is what is expected.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

I applied the EOI today with 65 points. Now waiting for the ITA. Now I plan on getting the required PCC. 

Until May 2008, I lived in USA. Since then I've been living in India. That means I would need PCC from India as well as USA, right?

Moreover, I would be living in USA in march and april 2017. So I plan to somehow get my PCC from USA during this period. Does anyone know how to get it and how much time does it generally take? Do I have to apply it from the state I lived in?

Thanks.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> For dibp its 12.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay. Although mine clearly states on it that is only valid for 6 months  Can you guys please confirm the list of documents that I have complied, if it is lacking/excessive in anyway:

Proof of age:
1) Birth registration certificate
2) Certificate of Baptism (from my local church)
3) National ID Card

Proof of education:
4) Academic Marksheet
5) Degree
6) Pakistan Engineering Council registration certificate

Proof of English:
7) IELTS result card

Other Docs:
8) Passport scan (front photo containing page only)
9) PCC
10) EA Skill Assessment letter
_11) Form 80 (Filling)
12) Form 1221 (Fillling)_

I am the only applicant and got the color scan of the original of all of these,

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied the EOI today with 65 points. Now waiting for the ITA. Now I plan on getting the required PCC.
> 
> ...


Yes you need both of those if you have lived there for 12 months+ since turning 16.

Well if you applied today and expect to get invite soon, you better apply for US PCC now as it takes 14 weeks I believe.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Okay. Although mine clearly states on it that is only valid for 6 months  Can you guys please confirm the list of documents that I have complied, if it is lacking/excessive in anyway:
> 
> Proof of age:
> 1) Birth registration certificate
> ...


zaback21 if you may comment as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Okay. Although mine clearly states on it that is only valid for 6 months  Can you guys please confirm the list of documents that I have complied, if it is lacking/excessive in anyway:
> 
> Proof of age:
> 1) Birth registration certificate
> ...


It seems fine. Make sure you get your HAP ID before you lodge. In fact you can do it now and generate the referral letter when you get invite. I think you may get a direct grant with those.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It seems fine. Make sure you get your HAP ID before you lodge. In fact you can do it now and generate the referral letter when you get invite. I think you may get a direct grant with those.


I've got the HAP ID and have an appointment a day before the invites  

I'd like to thank you for all you'r help so far zabck21. This forum has been of great utility with very many valuable members providing their input


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> I've got the HAP ID and have an appointment a day before the invites
> 
> I'd like to thank you for all you'r help so far zabck21. This forum has been of great utility with very many valuable members providing their input


Glad to help. Congrats on your coming invite !

Edit: How you wish to get the EA assessment 1 day earlier


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Glad to help. Congrats on your coming invite !
> 
> Edit: How you wish to get the EA assessment 1 day earlier


Hahah, yes that was dreadful . Well whats done is done


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> 261313 is cleared upto Jan 4th...cleared almost 14 days in feb 15th round...lets see how many days they will clear in March 1st round.. I am expecting they go till Jan 15th atleast



yes, it will be.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: i applied 10th feb hope i will get invitation in last round of march:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mbrar (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello everyone,

just wondering about invitation to accountants. please see below, anyone else waiting?

occupation - 22111 (Accountant)
Date of EOI - 15/11/2016
Points 189 - 70 
Points 190 - 75 

thanks for the help.


----------



## anmath (Mar 7, 2016)

What are the chances of getting an ITA for 263111 with 65 points ???


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

anmath said:


> What are the chances of getting an ITA for 263111 with 65 points ???


What's your DOE??


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends, i have already submitted my EOI 10/11/2016 with 60 points. I would be getting 5 more points for my work experience end of feb 2017. What's my chances of getting an invite in march 2017?

Thanks 
Rajesh


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

rajeshraja said:


> Friends, i have already submitted my EOI 10/11/2016 with 60 points. I would be getting 5 more points for my work experience end of feb 2017. What's my chances of getting an invite in march 2017?
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh


What's your occupation code ? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Glad to help. Congrats on your coming invite !
> 
> Edit: How you wish to get the EA assessment 1 day earlier


Bro you ll get it in march I believe!!!


zaback21 said:


> It seems fine. Make sure you get your HAP ID before you lodge. In fact you can do it now and generate the referral letter when you get invite. I think you may get a direct grant with those.



Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

Jakin said:


> What's your occupation code ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Its 261312.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Occupation Code - 261313 Software Engineer
Points - 65
Submission of EOI - 18th Jan 2017

Waiting for Invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Bro you ll get it in march I believe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks ! Lets hope they invite from 233914.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes you need both of those if you have lived there for 12 months+ since turning 16.
> 
> Well if you applied today and expect to get invite soon, you better apply for US PCC now as it takes 14 weeks I believe.


Thanks for the reply Zaback21!

I land in USA on 3rd March in Atlanta. On 4th march I plan on going to the local police station, explain my need to them and then just follow their instructions. I will be back in India on 3rd May, so I'll request them if they can process my application within that time frame. 

Do you think this is a better plan than applying now from India?

Thanks!


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

*PCC from India*

Another question: what is the procedure for getting a PCC from India?


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*Point for Age*



Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what are my chances? am a little confused with the Exp, I will get the 5-year experience in a couple of months adding 5 points, however, I will loose 5 points for age by 29 March. has anyone seen such situation, what could I do? please advise.
> 
> ...


Dude .... You will not lose point for age till the time you turn 33 years. Looking at your signature, i feel that you have a good chance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

namitc said:


> Thanks for the reply Zaback21!
> 
> I land in USA on 3rd March in Atlanta. On 4th march I plan on going to the local police station, explain my need to them and then just follow their instructions. I will be back in India on 3rd May, so I'll request them if they can process my application within that time frame.
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I don't think you need to go to USA to apply as it doesn't matter from where you apply, you might still need 14-16 weeks. You better check US PCC for further information.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char



> Processing time: The processing time to obtain an Identity History Summary through an approved channeller is approximately 5-7 days. The time to obtain an Identity History Summary through the FBI is currently 14-16 weeks.





namitc said:


> Another question: what is the procedure for getting a PCC from India?


United States of America


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

rajeshraja said:


> Friends, i have already submitted my EOI 10/11/2016 with 60 points. I would be getting 5 more points for my work experience end of feb 2017. What's my chances of getting an invite in march 2017?
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh


I doubt you would get it in March, Probably in April.


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

djthevj said:


> I doubt you would get it in March, Probably in April.


will my date of eligibility change from nov to march as its auto update of points for my current job.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

namitc said:


> Another question: what is the procedure for getting a PCC from India?


Goto below link.
How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application

When are you planning to do?


----------



## email6633 (Jan 29, 2017)

Guys, I have a question. Can anyone please help? 
I was trying to get the ACS done for my spouse. She is having 3 years of IT experience, but her educational background is ECE. So ACS will deduct 4 years of experience for her. 

My question is that, in this case, will I be able to get 5 points for the partner skill?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

vireshsangwan said:


> Thanks for clarification. I have already applied for it and should get in a fortnight.
> 
> Only below queries pending now:
> 13. Letter from MBA College for my spouse functional english
> ...


Any guidance on above queries?


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Goto below link.
> How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application
> 
> When are you planning to do?


Thanks for the link! 
I submitted my eoi for 261313 2 days back. So I plan on getting the PCC now.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Goto below link.
> How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application
> 
> When are you planning to do?


How many days does it generally take to get the PCC from India?


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello All,

Just submitted EOI 189 with the following Breakdown:
Job code	: 133211 Engineering Manager
Age : 32 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 8+ (15 points)
Education	: Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering (15 points)
IELTS	: (S-7.5,W-7.5,R-7.0,L-8.5) (10 points)
Total Points Scored	: 70 
189 EOI submitted : 26-Feb-2017

What are the chances of receiving an invite in the upcoming 1st March round?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

MaCK12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just submitted EOI 189 with the following Breakdown:
> Job code: 133211 Engineering Manager
> ...


You will surely be invited in the next round.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

MaCK12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just submitted EOI 189 with the following Breakdown:
> Job code: 133211 Engineering Manager
> ...


Next round is certain bro

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> yes, it will be.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: i applied 10th feb hope i will get invitation in last round of march:fingerscrossed:


Feb 10th for 65 points is probably would fetch you an invite in April 1st round


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

MaCK12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just submitted EOI 189 with the following Breakdown:
> Job code	: 133211 Engineering Manager
> ...


On March 1st for sure... 

Keep all the other documents ready for further processes. 

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> It seems fine. Make sure you get your HAP ID before you lodge. In fact you can do it now and generate the referral letter when you get invite. I think you may get a direct grant with those.


Is that okay to have medicals done before the invite?
How does one get the HAP ID generated?

Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I was trying to arrange my documents required post invitation. I have a couple of queries.

1) how long does it take to get a visa approved post submission of the required documents?
2) Does the Australian embassy reach out to the employer in the verification process?. Is there any rule to contact them? The reason I am asking is my employer doesn't have any clue that I am processing this so it shouldn't create any problem if the verification happens. I am sure most of us fall into the same category.

As far as relevant experience is concerned, I would be producing the document which I sent to ACS which got signed from my colleague.

Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

rajeshraja said:


> will my date of eligibility change from nov to march as its auto update of points for my current job.



If ther is an chancge in the point then your DOE changes otherwise not.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> Is that okay to have medicals done before the invite?
> How does one get the HAP ID generated?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> ...


Yes. This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was trying to arrange my documents required post invitation. I have a couple of queries.
> 
> ...


1) how long does it take to get a visa approved post submission of the required documents?
*The cycle for CO review is 28 days. Are you mentioning about the documents requested by CO or Frontload documents? *
2) Does the Australian embassy reach out to the employer in the verification process?. Is there any rule to contact them? The reason I am asking is my employer doesn't have any clue that I am processing this so it shouldn't create any problem if the verification happens. I am sure most of us fall into the same category

*Yes, they might reach out to the company asking whether your SD colleague and yourself were in the same team or how do they know each other? 
Also, they might check the timelines of your tenure in the company. 
This is purely dependant upon CO's discretion and their audit techniques to reach out to your previous employers or not.*


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


This helps a lot. 
Thanks

I'm expecting the ITA in March 2nd round. Do you think its better to get Medicals done now itself ?

Also, do we need to get the medicals done for new born babies too? 

Thanks


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

bros do you have an idea when I moght get my ITA if i lodged my EOI 189 10/01/17 65points 263111 Computer and Network Systems Engr


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> This helps a lot.
> Thanks
> 
> I'm expecting the ITA in March 2nd round. Do you think its better to get Medicals done now itself ?
> ...


Do My Health Declaration now. Arrange the medical on 28 Feb, the day before your invite. When you fill up the application, it will tell you what medical you may/may not need to do for the baby.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

EngrJ said:


> bros do you have an idea when I moght get my ITA if i lodged my EOI 189 10/01/17 65points 263111 Computer and Network Systems Engr


15 March or 29 March 2017.


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hi,
I have a query regarding employment verification.

1. For my current company, since I didn't wanted my manager to know about Visa process, I got a statutory declaration signed by Senior work colleague from different department(He worked with me in same team in my last company). Will it cause any issue

2. I mentioned in the statutory declaration:
He was my supervisor/lead and interacted/witnessed my work during the tenure in current company. Will this be a issue as he was not in my department(He was my supervisor in previous organization).

I got my ACS +ve with above statutory declaration, Now just wanted to confirm how DIBP will proceed on this for employment verification.

I do not have any issue with DIBP contacting anybody in the organization be it manager/HR/colleague.
Only issue is that he is not in my department????

Suggestion:
Can i submit new R&R letter(If possibly i get it from HR) from HR on company letter head as part of visa documents employment reference or should I submit the same statutory declaration.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> Hi,
> I have a query regarding employment verification.
> 
> 1. For my current company, since I didn't wanted my manager to know about Visa process, I got a statutory declaration signed by Senior work colleague from different department(He worked with me in same team in my last company). Will it cause any issue
> ...


was this person employed in the company when you were working there ??


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

How did you apply for medicals without getting the invitation?


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

How did you apply for Medicals before invitation?



vireshsangwan said:


> 2613, 65 pointer, EOI - 11-Jan-17, expecting invite in next round.
> 
> Don't want to delay, so started PCC and Medicals process.
> 
> ...


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> was this person employed in the company when you were working there ??


Yes we both are still working in the same/current company but in different department(He joined the current organization before me and still works here)
We have not worked in the same department in current company.
(In previous organization we were in same team, I believe this is not relevant as it is for previous organization)

For previous company I have R&R letter from HR so no issues on that front.

Only for current company I submitted stat declaration from colleague who is in different department(He is still working in my current organization).


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> Yes we both are still working in the same/current company but in different department(He joined the current organization before me and still works here)
> We have not worked in the same department in current company.
> (In previous organization we were in same team, I believe this is not relevant as it is for previous organization)
> 
> ...


seems alright, he should acknowledge and verify in case DIBP approaches him


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> seems alright, he should acknowledge and verify in case DIBP approaches him


My case is too similar to this, therefore needs some advice.

Do you think they would approach HR in this scenario ?


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> seems alright, he should acknowledge and verify in case DIBP approaches him


Thanks.

Ye he will acknowledge and verify.
Only concern in not being in same department.
If during verification, HR mentions that we are in different department. Will that create a issue or won't be a problem.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> My case is too similar to this, therefore needs some advice.
> 
> Do you think they would approach HR in this scenario ?


in principle SD is taken when employer is not ready to provide reference letter but i read on forum some time back that even SDs can be sent to HR for verification

so the best is to get reference letter from HR, if not possible take SD


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> in principle SD is taken when employer is not ready to provide reference letter but i read on forum some time back that even SDs can be sent to HR for verification
> 
> so the best is to get reference letter from HR, if not possible take SD


Can i submit new R&R from HR when uploading VISA documents and not the stat declaration which I submitted in case of ACS.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Saikirupa said:


> How did you apply for Medicals before invitation?


Process is simple. 
1. Register on immi account. 
2. Submit application for My Health Declarations for applicant and all family accompaning members. 3. In 15 minutes or so, the test cases to be done will be updated in the left side link.
4. Click on it to generate referal letter. It will generate HAP ID as well
5. Call Hospital (listed on website) in your area anf fix an appointment


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

vireshsangwan said:


> Thanks for clarification. I have already applied for it and should get in a fortnight.
> 
> Only below queries pending now:
> 13. Letter from MBA College for my spouse functional english
> ...


Any help here?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> Can i submit new R&R from HR when uploading VISA documents and not the stat declaration which I submitted in case of ACS.


yes you can


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks much for your quick reply. One more query,
While doing the Health declaration, we gotta choose between 189 and 190. 
I am not sure which one i am gonna get. I applied in both. Is it fine, if i choose 189 now and use the same for 190?




vireshsangwan said:


> Process is simple.
> 1. Register on immi account.
> 2. Submit application for My Health Declarations for applicant and all family accompaning members. 3. In 15 minutes or so, the test cases to be done will be updated in the left side link.
> 4. Click on it to generate referal letter. It will generate HAP ID as well
> 5. Call Hospital (listed on website) in your area anf fix an appointment


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saikirupa said:


> Thanks much for your quick reply. One more query,
> While doing the Health declaration, we gotta choose between 189 and 190.
> I am not sure which one i am gonna get. I applied in both. Is it fine, if i choose 189 now and use the same for 190?


Its the same.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello Experts
How long it might take for 189 ITA to come by for 65 pointer ANZ code 261112 (System analyst), applied on 14/2/17. 70 points for NSW.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

1 more day to go for another round guys..wish u all the best...I hope he goes from Jan 5th to Jan 20th in Software Engineer category


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

*The Medical Examination (eMedical Requirement 501)*

For All the applicants who are expecting their ITA and by any chance feel worried about certain medical conditions refer to this document Page 37 Onwards. 

The Medical Examination (eMedical Requirement 501)

This will give you insight on what medical conditions need further investigation and what would be just fine.. Go through this and ease yourself with any tensions you may have


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> EngrJ said:
> 
> 
> > bros do you have an idea when I moght get my ITA if i lodged my EOI 189 10/01/17 65points 263111 Computer and Network Systems Engr
> ...


is it really possible? a lot of people told me that its a very slim chance as there are 1300 eoi and only less than 200 slots and to be honest im discouraged now. even my agent dont give me any positive feedback.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

EngrJ said:


> is it really possible? a lot of people told me that its a very slim chance as there are 1300 eoi and only less than 200 slots and to be honest im discouraged now. even my agent dont give me any positive feedback.


Yes. The delay is 2 months. The quota ends on 29 March most likely.

10 Jan + 2 months = 10 March. You might be lucky and get it on 15 March but most likely 29 March is your invite. You will be one of the last ones to get invite in 189. So, concentrate now on how you can lodge on 15/29 March and get medical, forms, etc ready. 

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## mani123 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi All
My DOE is 9/11/2016 under 2334 (electronic enginnering)-60 points. 
What are my chances to get invitation this round? 
Thanks all


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Any help here?


No rule for number of years for functional English. 

It is okay to resend all the documents of ACS. But if any are in B/W, then better get them notarized.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

mani123 said:


> Hi All
> My DOE is 9/11/2016 under 2334 (electronic enginnering)-60 points.
> What are my chances to get invitation this round?
> Thanks all


Tomorrow!Because 07/11/2016 date of effect for electronics engineers.do you remember what time did you submit ?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

EngrJ said:


> is it really possible? a lot of people told me that its a very slim chance as there are 1300 eoi and only less than 200 slots and to be honest im discouraged now. even my agent dont give me any positive feedback.


As per Iscah analysis - 

Computer Network Professionals – Around 1300 EOIs in the queue at 60 and 65
points at the moment. An EOI lodged today at 65 points should get an invite in
around 4 months. The last 60 point invite was 17/08/2016 just before it turned Pro
rata
This occupation will use all its 1426 places by the 29th March !
Computer Network Professionals 65 points EOI dated 19/12//2016


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

does visa application too go through the points/date priority basis?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

djthevj said:


> does visa application too go through the points/date priority basis?


Yes. Higher the points more are the chances to come in the next round and if points are same then EOI date is considered.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

I got an interesting call from the agency facilitating my 189 application earlier and the person I spoke to now encourages me to apply for a 190 since there is an opening in Southern Australia for ICT Business Analysts. My inclination was to wait for the results for this Month's rounds as I'm expecting to get some form of feedback this March since the time my EOI was submitted was July 15, 2016 (a day after the cut-off for the Feb 15 round). May I know what our experts suggest me to do? As I said, I'm more inclined to wait for the results of this month's round before I do any action.

By the way, the reason why this idea of state-nomination was brought up was because the expiry of my ACS skills assessment is on July 22, 2017. Thank you very much!


----------



## lestat_hari (Feb 27, 2017)

*Fingers Crossed!! Mar 1 17*

Hi All

I am currently living and working in Perth on a 457. I would complete 1 yr in AU on May 1 2017 but i didnt wait for that to put in my EoI.

Software Programmer 261313
ACS +ve
1 PTE Attempt : L90 R90 S90 W90 :whoo:

EOI Submitted 70 Points : 26 Feb 2017
Invitation : :fingerscrossed:

Can someone please predict my chances for tomorrows invitation round.

Best Regards
Hari


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guys invite round is tonight?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently living and working in Perth on a 457. I would complete 1 yr in AU on May 1 2017 but i didnt wait for that to put in my EoI.
> 
> ...


You will get it March first round but be careful as if you've got the EOI march 1st you can't make it till May , as it has 60 days expiry

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lestat_hari said:


> hi all
> 
> i am currently living and working in perth on a 457. I would complete 1 yr in au on may 1 2017 but i didnt wait for that to put in my eoi.
> 
> ...


99.9%


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> does visa application too go through the points/date priority basis?


NO, points/date matter only upto invite stage


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Micoolman said:


> I got an interesting call from the agency facilitating my 189 application earlier and the person I spoke to now encourages me to apply for a 190 since there is an opening in Southern Australia for ICT Business Analysts. My inclination was to wait for the results for this Month's rounds as I'm expecting to get some form of feedback this March since the time my EOI was submitted was July 15, 2016 (a day after the cut-off for the Feb 15 round). May I know what our experts suggest me to do? As I said, I'm more inclined to wait for the results of this month's round before I do any action.
> 
> By the way, the reason why this idea of state-nomination was brought up was because the expiry of my ACS skills assessment is on July 22, 2017. Thank you very much!


you can take the decision after 1st March round, whether or not to go for 190


----------



## lestat_hari (Feb 27, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> You will get it March first round but be careful as if you've got the EOI march 1st you can't make it till May , as it has 60 days expiry
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Let me clarify , i meant i am not including the 5 points that i would have got if i had waited until May 1st to apply.

Without those points , i am scoring 70 - which i figured should be enough.

Respect your opinion if you think this would be enough.

Regards Hari


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently living and working in Perth on a 457. I would complete 1 yr in AU on May 1 2017 but i didnt wait for that to put in my EoI.
> 
> ...



bright chances for invitation in 1st march round 

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> guys invite round is tonight?


yes...


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

lestat_hari said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Let me clarify , i meant i am not including the 5 points that i would have got if i had waited until May 1st to apply.
> 
> ...


Well yeah ,I thought you would be claiming those 5 points for the work exp.good luck!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> guys invite round is tonight?


Yes, few more hours to go...


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Yes, few more hours to go...


Need to disable notifications temporarily during this time Tapatalk 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

Any chance in today's invite?

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (+ve)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : xxxxxxxx
Submitted:


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

by when would successful invites be received?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

ashwanes said:


> Any chance in today's invite?
> 
> PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


DOE IS 04/01/2017 4-30 AM ,SO YOU MIGHT BE GETTING IT NOT TODAY BUT THE 3RD ROUND...SO MANY PROGRAMMERS APPLYING...

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

MaCK12 said:


> by when would successful invites be received?


00-00 Sydney time ...

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

Current Queue clearance waiting is 14 days, If that is the trend then I think not today, may be next round.

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (+ve)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Submitted:


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys need quick advice. I'll be getting invitation this round for sure just wondering what time we get mail for it on 1st itself? Actually my NZ visa is expiring on 3rd so I my last chance to extend would be 1st evening. If invitation came through I'll not extend my visa which costs a lot and goto Australia and file on shore application later on.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am currently living and working in Perth on a 457. I would complete 1 yr in AU on May 1 2017 but i didnt wait for that to put in my EoI.
> 
> ...


You don't need that to put it in your EOI, you got enough points for March 1 invite. For now prepare all your documents, get credit card ready and do the Medical *before *you lodge. And try lodge asap preferably March 1.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Guys any idea when I would get my invitation???

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 27/12/2016
ACS Result : 22/01/2017 (+ve)
EOI 189 : 14/02/2017 (65 Points)
EOI 190 (NSW): 20/02/2017 (65+5)
Invitation : 
Submitted:


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all,
My major is Accountant 221111 
I lodged my EOI on 24/02/2017
My immigration points is 80

Would I get invitation on next round 1/03?
What time they will send out invitation? Australia time or local time?

I got the final stage of EOI lodge as in the image. Is it correct procedure? 

Thanks


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> 00-00 Sydney time ...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


4.5 hours to go then!!! any idea how i can check (i applied through an agent). i do have an EOI No.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

indergill said:


> Hey guys need quick advice. I'll be getting invitation this round for sure just wondering what time we get mail for it on 1st itself? Actually my NZ visa is expiring on 3rd so I my last chance to extend would be 1st evening. If invitation came through I'll not extend my visa which costs a lot and goto Australia and file on shore application later on.


at 00:00 sydney time on 1st march, status in skillselect will change to INVITED, email will come in few minutes


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

indergill said:


> Hey guys need quick advice. I'll be getting invitation this round for sure just wondering what time we get mail for it on 1st itself? Actually my NZ visa is expiring on 3rd so I my last chance to extend would be 1st evening. If invitation came through I'll not extend my visa which costs a lot and goto Australia and file on shore application later on.


Well within 1-15 mins tonight after 12 am Sydney time. So, you have 3 days to lodge.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Huy Ly said:


> Hi all,
> My major is Accountant 221111
> I lodged my EOI on 24/02/2017
> My immigration points is 80
> ...


with 80 points there are bright chances for invitation for you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Huy Ly said:


> Hi all,
> My major is Accountant 221111
> I lodged my EOI on 24/02/2017
> My immigration points is 80
> ...


Yes, you get invite tonight. Do the My Health Declaration before you lodge, it will expedite your process if you still haven't. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well within 1-15 mins tonight after 12 am Sydney time. So, you have 3 days to lodge.


Thanks for quick reply! I have to lodge by evening of 1st March to be eligible for a bridge visa here is New Zealand but getting invitation as you said by morning would be awesome !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Guys any idea when I would get my invitation???
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS applied: 27/12/2016
> ...


March 29 most likely.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

indergill said:


> Thanks for quick reply! I have to lodge by evening of 1st March to be eligible for a bridge visa here is New Zealand but getting invitation as you said by morning would be awesome !


Well yes in a few more hours tonight.

Do the My Health Declaration before you lodge, it will expedite your process if you still haven't http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## krisdhan (Feb 28, 2017)

Greetings,

233914#Engineering Technologist
SC190-NSW- EOI-DOE 23/11/16 
55+5 with IELTS 6.5

PTE-65 each- 15/2/17
SC189- EOI-DOE-16/2/17
SC 190-VIC-EOI-DOE- 28/2/17

Could you please advise on chances to get invitation under 189 and 190?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

krisdhan said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 233914#Engineering Technologist
> SC190-NSW- EOI-DOE 23/11/16
> ...


Edit: I am guessing your point is 55 ? Even if it is 65, 189 invite for this year is closed unless you get 70 before 29 March most likely. 

For 190 NSW, if you have 65 points and good English score, then you may have a chance. For 60 pointers it is difficult to tell as yet no 65 pointers in 233914 has been invited.


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Good Luck to everyone.....4 hours to go


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> March 29 most likely.


U'll get it in march second round. Most probably on March 15... Best of luck!


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Guys any idea when I would get my invitation???
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS applied: 27/12/2016
> ...


U'll get it in march second round. Most probably on March 15... Best of luck!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Satanz said:


> U'll get it in march second round. Most probably on March 15... Best of luck!


He is most likely getting it on March 29 if lucky or may be 12 April if lag increases. 

The current lag is 43 days and the current trend is either predicted to increase or stay same.

14 Feb + 43 days = 29 March

I am predicting most likely 12 April or if lucky 29 March.


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

hi, can u pls advise why we have to do health declaration before lodge? I am holding TR 185 now


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> indergill said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for quick reply! I have to lodge by evening of 1st March to be eligible for a bridge visa here is New Zealand but getting invitation as you said by morning would be awesome !
> ...


hi can U please advise why I have to do health declaration before lodge my application. I am holding TR 185, but I have been back to my country till end of March. Does it any matter? Should I use
agent or I can apply by myself?


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> He is most likely getting it on March 29 if lucky or may be 12 April if lag increases.
> 
> The current lag is 43 days and the current trend is either predicted to increase or stay same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply zaback21

I hope to get it on 29th March. Let see the move today. Good luck everyone


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Huy Ly said:


> hi can U please advise why I have to do health declaration before lodge my application. I am holding TR 185, but I have been back to my country till end of March. Does it any matter? Should I use
> agent or I can apply by myself?


If the CO gets all the forms, documents and medical when he/she opens your file, you stand with getting a direct grant as CO then won't have to ask anything. If you lodge without doing My Health Declaration, then CO will open your case maybe in a month, then will ask you to do Medical and then will probably open again in 1-3 months. 

You can save all these time by doing My Health Declaration before you lodge. As far as I know, you can't do My Health Declaration once you lodge your Visa. Then you will have to wait till CO contacts you.

You may not have to do any medical if you have done all your medical within a year. You can find out about these when you do My Health Declaration, the system will automatically carry your old medical data forward and may give you exemption too.

You can do the medical anywhere in the world irrespective of what visa you are in or whether onshore or offshore.

You can do it by yourself. It doesn't matter what Visa you currently hold.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If the CO gets all the forms, documents and medical when he/she opens your file, you stand with getting a direct grant as CO then won't have to ask anything. If you lodge without doing My Health Declaration, then CO will open your case maybe in a month, then will ask you to do Medical and then will probably open again in 1-3 months.
> 
> You can save all these time by doing My Health Declaration before you lodge. As far as I know, you can't do My Health Declaration once you lodge your Visa. Then you will have to wait till CO contacts you.
> 
> ...


It's been 18 th day, my status still received 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> It's been 18 th day, my status still received
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


It's just been 18 days. You may need to wait 1.5 to 3 months before CO opens your file I assume. But then again, you may get early grant since you are from Europe and slightly less risk country.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's just been 18 days. You may need to wait 1.5 to 3 months before CO opens your file I assume. But then again, you may get early grant since you are from Europe and slightly less risk country.


Yeah, I am not worried but checking the E-mail every day 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Yeah, I am not worried but checking the E-mail every day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


It's a long long wait especially when you are waiting.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Yeah, I am not worried but checking the E-mail every day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


I am checking my mail around 100 times everyday for the EA outcome lol. This wait is seriously dreadful.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I am checking my mail around 100 times everyday for the EA outcome lol. This wait is seriously dreadful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


If it's fastrack, it should be 14 day averagely .

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

One question regarding form 1221 (tried asking in the relevant thread but its not active) , it asks us to declare in *Question 39* whether I intend to do a course of study in Australia. As of yet, I have no concrete plan or a course that I have in sight but it *MIGHT* change in the future. What should I declare?

And *Part H*, what if I do not have any in Australia, I know a couple of people but its really hard to approach them right now to avail the details. Will it show negatively if I declare no one as my personal contact in the form and leave it blank?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> One question regarding form 1221 (tried asking in the relevant thread but its not active) , it asks us to declare in *Question 39* whether I intend to do a course of study in Australia. As of yet, I have no concrete plan or a course that I have in sight but it *MIGHT* change in the future. What should I declare?


Just answer no. When you are PR, you can do whatever you want.



> And *Part H*, what if I do not have any in Australia, I know a couple of people but its really hard to approach them right now to avail the details. Will it show negatively if I declare no one as my personal contact in the form and leave it blank?


No it won't. They just want to know everything about you, that's all. Form 1221 is used for various visas.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just answer no. When you are PR, you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't. They just want to know everything about you, that's all. Form 1221 is used for various visas.


People ask this question as if FBI is questioning them 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> If it's fastrack, it should be 14 day averagely .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


It will be more than that, 15 days for your case to reach an assessor, then whatever based on your degrees and experience.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kv007 (Jan 27, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> One question regarding form 1221 (tried asking in the relevant thread but its not active) , it asks us to declare in *Question 39* whether I intend to do a course of study in Australia. As of yet, I have no concrete plan or a course that I have in sight but it *MIGHT* change in the future. What should I declare?


Hi Sharoon,

I filled this form and ticked yes in Q 39. As it says "If you know..." I don't know yet as the study might be as a future plan.



Sharoon Gill said:


> And *Part H*, what if I do not have any in Australia, I know a couple of people but its really hard to approach them right now to avail the details. Will it show negatively if I declare no one as my personal contact in the form and leave it blank?


I think you can leave this blank and fill out Part I as directed in that Question.

Hope this will help.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> People ask this question as if FBI is questioning them
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Hahah, its just that these questions are intriguing as to why they wanna know.

I;ll go ahead and ask another silly onw 

As of Question 15 about visa refusal, I am mentioning my refusal of US tourist visa last year, I also have the visa refusal letter 214-b. Should I attach a copy of that as well?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Experts
> How long it might take for 189 ITA to come by for 65 pointer ANZ code 261112 (System analyst), applied on 14/2/17. 70 points for NSW.


Doubtful for this year of EOI issuance for 65 points. 
The last invite was in July 2016 for 65 points and have moved very slow from then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Hahah, its just that these questions are intriguing as to why they wanna know.
> 
> I;ll go ahead and ask another silly onw
> 
> As of Question 15 about visa refusal, I am mentioning my refusal of US tourist visa last year, I also have the visa refusal letter 214-b. Should I attach a copy of that as well?


No need for refusal letter. Just explain that you were refused and why.


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi experts,
Do we have 1.5 hours to go for this round?


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Zaback/ others,

Do we actually need an invite to book a slot for PCC? I'm awaiting my invite in this/next round. The passport seva Kendra doesn't demands so in their website. But, someone here in he forum said that he was been asked for. I'm just planning to apply and keep all things ready. Kindly let me know. Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,

Following are the details of my EOI application. Please advice on my chances of getting an invitation:

EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points
EOI updated: 28/02/2017- 70 Points
Accountant general 221111

Now point break up
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> One question regarding form 1221 (tried asking in the relevant thread but its not active) , it asks us to declare in *Question 39* whether I intend to do a course of study in Australia. As of yet, I have no concrete plan or a course that I have in sight but it *MIGHT* change in the future. What should I declare?
> 
> And *Part H*, what if I do not have any in Australia, I know a couple of people but its really hard to approach them right now to avail the details. Will it show negatively if I declare no one as my personal contact in the form and leave it blank?


you can leave that Q 39 as blank or write MAY BE

leave Q 40 blank if there are no direct relatives


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Huy Ly said:


> Hi experts,
> Do we have 1.5 hours to go for this round?


1 hour as of now


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi Zaback/ others,
> 
> Do we actually need an invite to book a slot for PCC? I'm awaiting my invite in this/next round. The passport seva Kendra doesn't demands so in their website. But, someone here in he forum said that he was been asked for. I'm just planning to apply and keep all things ready. Kindly let me know. Thanks.
> 
> ...



these kind of things are demanded by PSK persons and it varies center to center


i wasnt asked anything, a friend showed invite letter, one more friend managed with ACS letter, it depends how good is the person at PSK and your negotiation skills


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

All the best everyone. I wish you get the invite. Cheers!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following are the details of my EOI application. Please advice on my chances of getting an invitation:
> 
> ...


sorry to say this but no chances for you in today's round.

there is a backlog of almost 6 months for 70 pointers Accountants


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Huy Ly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,
> ...


Hi,
They will send us email? or we have to lodge into EOI to check?


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Ku_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi, I have updated my EOI to 80 points (general accountant) on 24/02z
Would I able to get it tonight?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Huy Ly said:


> Hi, I have updated my EOI to 80 points (general accountant) on 24/02z
> Would I able to get it tonight?


i think YES


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Huy Ly said:


> Hi,
> They will send us email? or we have to lodge into EOI to check?


status in skillselect will change to INVITED, email will pop up in some minutes


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> these kind of things are demanded by PSK persons and it varies center to center
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, thanks Sultan. Hope you are doing good, haven't seen you in the last week or so. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any idea about the subclass 489 visas? can one move to other cities if they dont find jobs?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Oh, thanks Sultan. Hope you are doing good, haven't seen you in the last week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


Hey Arun, thanks for asking... I am good.... 

good luck


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Huy Ly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Would it happen at 0:00 tonight? 45 mins from now?

Thanks for tour promt response


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any idea about the subclass 489 visas? can one move to other cities if they dont find jobs?


Please use REPLY WITH QUOTE, that way the reader will understand to whom the question is asked


regarding your question - I am not sure if you can change city if you dont get jobs, you may have to take permission from state before changing city


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Ku_ said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Do you have any idea about the subclass 489 visas? can one move to other cities if they dont find jobs?





sultan_azam said:


> Please use REPLY WITH QUOTE, that way the reader will understand to whom the question is asked
> 
> 
> regarding your question - I am not sure if you can change city if you dont get jobs, you may have to take permission from state before changing city


Thanks again. New to this forum, didn't know about reply with quote.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Thanks again. New to this forum, didn't know about reply with quote.


its ok... good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Huy Ly said:


> Would it happen at 0:00 tonight? 45 mins from now?
> 
> Thanks for tour promt response


yes, 26 mins from now


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Huy Ly said:


> Would it happen at 0:00 tonight? 45 mins from now?
> 
> Thanks for tour promt response


Yes, It starts at 00:00 hours Sydney time. 

But expect a latency of around 5-15 mins for everyone to be updated in Skillselect and another 15-30mins to receive the email.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

All the best to all those who are expecting an invite tonight. 

Please post your updates. 

*EOI Date - 
Category - 
Points - *


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Best of luck to everyone expecting an invite today, a few minutes to go.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Good luck everyone


please withdraw 190 EOI if you receive 189 invite today


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

5 more minutes,
good luck everyone who are waiting for the full stop of long journey and the start of new chapter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

May the ITA be with you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Huy Ly said:


> 5 more minutes,
> good luck everyone who are waiting for the full stop of long journey and the start of new chapter.


1 min more...


good luck people


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

All the best of Luck Everyone...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Anyone got it?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Anyone got it?


And????ovation¿??

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

I got 80 points accountant for this round but why I havent seen the invited button.
Any experts?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Anyone got it?


It will be sent out from 5 mins to 20 mins

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Huy Ly said:


> I got 80 points accountant for this round but why I havent seen the invited button.
> Any experts?


Wait ,system update

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

got it..

With 65 Points for 2613 Applied on 11th Jan..


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Feb 18 Auditor 75 points received


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Invited


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Got the invite, yeah!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Feb 18 Auditor 75 points received





Ff123 said:


> got it..
> 
> With 65 Points for 2613 Applied on 11th Jan..





sadduaks said:


> Invited





Sharoon Gill said:


> Got the invite, yeah!!!


Congrats guys !


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

I got it


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Submitted date : 13/01/2017

Points : 65

Code : 2613

Invited. 

Thanks Sultan, Zabak and others. Really happy. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Got the invite, yeah!!!


it show "apply" right?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!!! Keep your records updated pleases!


----------



## Adityavyas0304 (Feb 6, 2017)

Got invited

DOE 12 Jan 65 points code 2613


----------



## pravl (Feb 11, 2017)

*Invited*

Got the invite

DOE: 12 Jan 2017
Code : 261313


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

The EOI status shows INVITED. Does it mean i got an Invite?
Email probably goes to my Agent


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2339 Other Engineer 70 points Feb 25 invited


----------



## Huy Ly (Feb 28, 2017)

pravl said:


> Got the invite
> 
> DOE: 12 Jan 2017
> Code : 261313


does it show "apply" like this


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ashvi said:


> The EOI status shows INVITED. Does it mean i got an Invite?
> Email probably goes to my Agent


Congrats and Yes !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashvi said:


> The EOI status shows INVITED. Does it mean i got an Invite?
> Email probably goes to my Agent


yes! congrats!


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats and Yes !


Zaback what about you????

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 2339 Other Engineer 70 points Feb 25 invited


Finally a 2339. But I wonder how much the 65 pointers have moved.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Huy Ly said:


> it show "apply" right?


Yes, and the status changes to "INVITED" which was previously "SUBMITTED"


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashvi said:


> The EOI status shows INVITED. Does it mean i got an Invite?
> Email probably goes to my Agent


it actually means... that date has moved to minimum 22/01 for 26131*


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Huraayyyyyyyyy.... 

Invited. 

EOI Applied - *27th Jan 2017*
Category - *261313*
Points - *65*

I know its unbelievable that the invite has been extended upto *27th Jan* from *4th Jan* (previous round). 

Thanks for all the support guys !


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Invited
261312 Developer Programmer
EOI 29th jan 2017
65 points

Wow! It was unexpected! Looks like it is bulk invite this time!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Huraayyyyyyyyy....
> 
> Invited.
> 
> ...


Congrats! 

even further 27/01!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Zaback what about you????
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


I won't get it this year. Hopefully 190 NSW maybe. Or I am fine waiting till July for 189 if 233914 is still in SkillSelect.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

ashvi said:


> The EOI status shows INVITED. Does it mean i got an Invite?
> Email probably goes to my Agent


Yes you are invited. It must also be showing the option to APPLY VISA under action heading


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2611 70 points 17/02/2017 invited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jas81 said:


> Invited
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI 29th jan 2017
> 65 points
> ...



Pushing further to 29/01! 

Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I won't get it this year. Hopefully 190 NSW maybe. Or I am fine waiting till July for 189 if 233914 is still in SkillSelect.


You seem to be of a rare anzsco.  

Decent chance with NSW!


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone with telecom got invite???

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You seem to be of a rare anzsco.
> 
> Decent chance with NSW!


Thanks !


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2631 Network 65 points 23/12/2016 invited


----------



## vchandar (Oct 1, 2016)

Got invited..yeppyyy!!!

261313
DOE:15/1/2017
pts:65


----------



## lestat_hari (Feb 27, 2017)

*Got It!!!*

Hi Guys

Congrats to everyone who got the invite today.

I got mine too!!

ACS +ve
PTE 1st attempt : L 90 S 90 R 90 W 90
EoI on 26 Feb 2017 for 261313 at 70 points
Invite to apply : 1 Mar 2017 :rockon:
PCC : 
Medical : 
Lodgement : 
Grant :


----------



## singhalrobin (Nov 16, 2016)

Got the invite...
DOE : 26th Feb,2017
Points : 75
Code : 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invite today.
> 
> ...



Congrats, you PTE score is wonderful !


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

External Auditor 70 points lodged 18 Nov 2016 invited, 03.27pm.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks !


Bro I truly wish you got the invite before April!!!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like this is a miracle, cleared the backlog 


what's the last date for SE category ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Bro I truly wish you got the invite before April!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


No, it won't happen. The quota is finished for 2339 by 29 March. 2335 is even worse with cut-off points moving to 70 and only 1 day moved in the last 3-4 rounds.


----------



## adnanjm31 (Jul 10, 2016)

Congrats to all who are invited.. any idea on non prorata category.. mine will have to wait till tomm morning as with agent.. 60 points eoi 22 feb 17


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Got the invite.

261313
65 points 
DOE: 13-Jan-17

Incidentally it's my younger son's first birthday too today (28-Feb)

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

adnanjm31 said:


> Congrats to all who are invited.. any idea on non prorata category.. mine will have to wait till tomm morning as with agent.. 60 points eoi 22 feb 17


You have scored yourself an invite. Mark my words.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any Business Analyst with 65 points (or less  ) invited today?


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Congrats everyone. Keep going. To others, hang on.. the invite is nearing.. cheers

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eddy85 said:


> Any Business Analyst with 65 points (or less  ) invited today?


Have not seen any yet.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Have not seen any yet.


Looks like we have to wait until July(at least)


----------



## Kazimali07 (Feb 19, 2017)

Got my invitation tonight applied as Analyst Programmer at 65 points applied on 28 on January 2017 ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

So 18/01 26131* seem the confirmed date, give it another 2 day buffer, jan has almost cleared for 65 pointers - backlog starts to clear up... but... quota will relatively soon come to an end.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Congratulations everyone.. And all the best for next steps..


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invite today.
> 
> ...


Congrats !

Did you do your PhD in English ??? Amazing scores bro !!!


----------



## Kazimali07 (Feb 19, 2017)

I was trying a emoticon there is no question marks


----------



## lestat_hari (Feb 27, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Congrats, you PTE score is wonderful !


Thanks!

Figured PTE scoring probably uses regression plotting and then normalising outliers from the general trend cuz i definitely know i made some mistakes in the test.


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

Kazimali07 said:


> Got my invitation tonight applied as Analyst Programmer at 65 points applied on 28 on January 2017 ???


Congrats....so 261313 actually jumped to 28 feb from 4 Feb...great!!!


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

bakbak said:


> Congrats....so 261313 actually jumped to 28 feb from 4 Feb...great!!!


Actually its Jan


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

261312
65 points 
DOE: 31-Jan-17
Waiting......


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Looks like this is a miracle, cleared the backlog
> 
> 
> what's the last date for SE category ?


Yes, they have cleared the backlog. 

Mine was 27th January 2017 and I got it. 

There was another post for 29th January and even he has got it for 2613 category.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Satanz said:


> 261312
> 65 points
> DOE: 31-Jan-17
> Waiting......


So its between 29/1 and 31/1..


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

Satanz said:


> Actually its Jan


Yes, You are right. Sorry. Actuallly I got too excited as I submitted EOI on 31st Jan for 261313. And I was expecting invite somewhere in march end of april start. 
But now I think I will get invite on 15th March.


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> So its between 29/1 and 31/1..


In the same boat....  hope to get it today...


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

bakbak said:


> Yes, You are right. Sorry. Actuallly I got too excited as I submitted EOI on 31st Jan for 261313. And I was expecting invite somewhere in march end of april start.
> But now I think I will get invite on 15th March.


Sit tight may be we can get it today... 
Same here...
261313
65 points 
DOE: 13-Jan-17


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Got the Invite Guys !!!

Thanks to all for your support. Cheers.

-----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI Lodged : 189 Subclass
Points: 65 
DOE: 06 Dec 2016 
Invitation Received: 01 Mar 2017
VISA Lodged: Pending


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Invited
Mechanical engineer - 70 pts


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

Satanz said:


> Sit tight may be we can get it today...
> Same here...
> 261313
> 65 points
> DOE: 13-Jan-17



Are you sure DOE 13-Jan-17 .

I guess they cleared till 29th Jan.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Got the invite. 261313, EOI date: 11-Jan-17


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Any invited electronics engineer?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

bakbak said:


> Are you sure DOE 13-Jan-17 .
> 
> I guess they cleared till 29th Jan.


Sorry thats a typo 
DOE 31-Jan-17


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

got the invite.....happy happy happy my EOI was Jan 20th 2017


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Seems like NSW cleared the backlog for 26131 for those 65+5.

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Satanz said:


> Sorry thats a typo
> DOE 31-Jan-17


i was very surprised with your type man!


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

I need the feedback of any ICT BA (261111) with EOI 14.07.2016-28.07.2016
Did any of you receive the invitation tonight.

There is a person who pretends that received the ITA tonight with EOI 28.07.2016


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

One confusion:
Form 80 required for all applicants?
Or
Form 80 for Primary and 1221 for rest?


----------



## lizamarie26 (Feb 28, 2017)

261311 - Analyst/Programmer
65 points 
DOE: Feb 7 2017

Do you guys think I will be able to get an invitation next round?


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> One confusion:
> Form 80 required for all applicants?
> Or
> Form 80 for Primary and 1221 for rest?


Come on man. Pls not today those kind of questions and not in this thread. pls


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> One confusion:
> Form 80 required for all applicants?
> Or
> Form 80 for Primary and 1221 for rest?


Both for everyone over 18. The best practice that is.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

invited today..software engineer category...65 points 189 sub class

ACS: 25th Dec
ACS Positive: Jan 16th
EOI Submitted: 20th Jan
Invited: 1 March 2017


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> I need the feedback of any ICT BA (261111) with EOI 14.07.2016-28.07.2016
> Did any of you receive the invitation tonight.
> 
> There is a person who pretends that received the ITA tonight with EOI 28.07.2016


Reinforcement!:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:

I need the feedback of any ICT BA (261111) with EOI 14.07.2016-28.07.2016
Did any of you receive the invitation tonight?

There is a person who pretends that received the ITA tonight with EOI 28.07.2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Ff123 said:


> got it..
> 
> With 65 Points for 2613 Applied on 11th Jan..


congrats ff123 buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Feb 18 Auditor 75 points received


congrats buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sadduaks said:


> Invited


congrats sadduaks buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Got the invite, yeah!!!


superb ! congrats sharoon gill buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Huy Ly said:


> I got it


congrats buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

It seems like they have invited a bulk of applicants from 2613  congratulations to everyone for receiving your invitation.
Any idea what is the last cut off date for ET and electronic engineer? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Submitted date : 13/01/2017
> 
> Points : 65
> 
> ...


congrats arun , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Adityavyas0304 said:


> Got invited
> 
> DOE 12 Jan 65 points code 2613


congrats aditya , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats arun , kindly update immitracker if applicable




Sure Srikanth. Thanks. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

pravl said:


> Got the invite
> 
> DOE: 12 Jan 2017
> Code : 261313


congrats pravi , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ashvi said:


> The EOI status shows INVITED. Does it mean i got an Invite?
> Email probably goes to my Agent


congrats ashvi , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Huraayyyyyyyyy....
> 
> Invited.
> 
> ...


congrats shrini , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


Received Invite 

DOE - 27th Jan
Category - 261313
Points - 65

Immitracker has automatically updated on its own. Wondering how?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Invited
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI 29th jan 2017
> 65 points
> ...


congrats jas81 buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vchandar said:


> Got invited..yeppyyy!!!
> 
> 261313
> DOE:15/1/2017
> pts:65


congrats chandar , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats shrini , kindly update immitracker if applicable


Srikanth,
Can you private message me please?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invite today.
> 
> ...


congrats hari , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

singhalrobin said:


> Got the invite...
> DOE : 26th Feb,2017
> Points : 75
> Code : 261313
> ...


congrats singhalrobin buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

pkk0574 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Got the invite.
> 
> ...


congrats pk buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Kazimali07 said:


> Got my invitation tonight applied as Analyst Programmer at 65 points applied on 28 on January 2017 ???


congrats Kazimali07 buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Got the Invite Guys !!!
> 
> Thanks to all for your support. Cheers.
> 
> ...


congrats Kvaidya buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sara26 said:


> Invited
> Mechanical engineer - 70 pts


congrats sara , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> Got the invite. 261313, EOI date: 11-Jan-17


congrats vireshsangwan buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

omsaibaba said:


> got the invite.....happy happy happy my EOI was Jan 20th 2017


congrats omsaibaba buddy , kindly update immitracker if applicable


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Immi Tracker already updated by someone.
Thank you


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Srikanth,
> Can you private message me please?


sure shrini


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

eddy85 said:


> Reinforcement!:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:
> 
> I need the feedback of any ICT BA (261111) with EOI 14.07.2016-28.07.2016
> Did any of you receive the invitation tonight?
> ...


Reinforcement! 

I need the feedback of any ICT BA (261111) with EOI 14.07.2016-28.07.2016
Did any of you receive the invitation tonight?

There is a person who pretends that received the ITA tonight with EOI 28.07.2016


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

ashvi said:


> Immi Tracker already updated by someone.
> Thank you


thank u ashvi !


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Please withdraw your separate EOI for subclass 190(if you have), if you are already invited for subclass 189. Again, congrats to all invited, but lets do some favor for others.  

San news to 263111 this fiscal year, seems like the backlog is too huge. That occupation sky rocketed this fiscal year and with only 1400+ to fill.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invite today.
> 
> ...


I haven't received any email so far  . Hopefully I also got the invite (80 points). I will check skill select tomorrow morning. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

rnayak said:


> I haven't received any email so far  . Hopefully I also got the invite (80 points). I will check skill select tomorrow morning. :fingerscrossed:


What occupation?


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

ekes said:


> what occupation?


261313


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Congratulations guys! You all are living a dream of everyone else out here who has not got the invite yet.

However, please withdraw your 190 SS if you have not. This will give a substantial boost to their EOI cutoff in SS 190.

Cheers !!


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like for 261313 category, the last DOE is 28th Jan. Anyone beyond that? 


I thought it will be my day as well but just missed by few hours


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

Heprex said:


> Please withdraw your separate EOI for subclass 190(if you have), if you are already invited for subclass 189. Again, congrats to all invited, but lets do some favor for others.
> 
> San news to 263111 this fiscal year, seems like the backlog is too huge. That occupation sky rocketed this fiscal year and with only 1400+ to fill.


how to withdraw it ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tomk777 said:


> how to withdraw it ?


Just login and click Withdraw.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just login and click Withdraw.


I have one EOI for both 189 and 190 , got an invite for 189 . is it possible i would get for 190 as well ?????


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tomk777 said:


> I have one EOI for both 189 and 190 , got an invite for 189 . is it possible i would get for 190 as well ?????


No. You can't get 190 while you have 189.

You don't need to withdraw either. It's for those people with more than one EOI.


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
I know 189 is better because of location constraint, but is there any other reason like fast VISA processing time for state sponsored, etc??

Thanks in advance for your valuable comments.

EOI date: 25 Jan 2017 with 65 Points without SS


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
> I know 189 is better because of location constraint, but is there any other reason like fast VISA processing time for state sponsored, etc??
> ...


This was quite selfish from you. You could have waited till tonight to see if you have gotten 189 or chance of getting next round. You had 14 days to take the state invite. You just denied someone an invite tonight.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Its party time! I got my invite today. ANZSCO: 263111, EOI lodged: 03-01-2017.

All the best for all those who are still waiting, you're dreams will be fulfilled!

Cheers!


----------



## kennedy07 (Nov 25, 2016)

I got my invite for 189. 
65 points, 25th January, Developer Programmer.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Latest invitation summary for March 1st round:
Accountant: 70, Invite till 2016/9/26
External Auditor:70,Invite till 2016/12/1
ICT BA 2611:65,Invite till 2016/7/28
Software 2613:65,Invite till 2017/1/29
Network 2631:65,Invite till 2017/1/13
Other Engineer 2339:65,Invite till 2016/12/12
Eletronic Engineer 2334:60,invite till 2016/11/16

ALL OTHER OCCUPATION: 60,invite till 2017/2/28


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invited.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*Source of Information*

What is the source of this information? 



kirk1031 said:


> Latest invitation summary for March 1st round:
> Accountant: 70, Invite till 2016/9/26
> External Auditor:70,Invite till 2016/12/1
> ICT BA 2611:65,Invite till 2016/7/28
> ...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

> Originally Posted by NeerajB
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
> ...





zaback21 said:


> This was quite selfish from you. You could have waited till tonight to see if you have gotten 189 or chance of getting next round. You had 14 days to take the state invite. You just denied someone an invite tonight.


Can't agree more.. he should have waited for 14 days.. not only he could have saved 1 invite for someone else, he would have saved 300AUD as well..


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi guys can someone please assist with my query:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1648.html#post12067761


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

desisingh said:


> Hi guys can someone please assist with my query:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1648.html#post12067761


I already responded http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1648.html#post12067881


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi All,

Got d invite for 189 ! Thanks for all the info you guys provided.

I am processing thro' an agent and he told me that visa application will be lodged soon.

Anyhow I need some expert advise from you guys. Is there any other thing to do before lodging the application. I remember reading that Health declaration to be done before lodging the VISA application.

Could anyone please brief the things to do/confirm before lodging the application?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got d invite for 189 ! Thanks for all the info you guys provided.
> 
> ...


Yes. You do Medical declaration before you lodge.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## virtualone (Apr 12, 2016)

any chance for 261313 people with 60 points ? or 60 + 5 on 190 ?


----------



## asifzia11 (Dec 1, 2016)

Any chance for developer programer 60+ 5 for nsw 190??


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Satanz said:


> In the same boat....  hope to get it today...


Same here dude...All the best


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

guys im so worried i saw on immitracker someone lodged 13/01/2017 65points got invited for 263111; but i havent received any call from my agent. Mine was lodged 10/01/2017 65 points (eoi 189) ?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Guys please withdraw your ALL other EOIS IF U RECEIVED AN INVITATION TODAY TO create a fair chance to everyone..


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Received golden email today. Thanks a lot all the expat members for your help and support!


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

EngrJ said:


> guys im so worried i saw on immitracker someone lodged 13/01/2017 65points got invited for 263111; but i havent received any call from my agent. Mine was lodged 10/01/2017 65 points (eoi 189) ?


Have patience dude...I know its hard but wait for sometime you'll get it. 
Meanwhile, grab a beer..


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

Is round done? I mean all invitations are send? My Lawyer will get email just wondering if gonna take another day or not


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

abhishek.kiet said:


> What is the source of this information?


The information is not accurate. Its just from observed posts here and in immitracker. Cos 17/11 Doe for electronics just updated that he was invited while the information says the cutoff is 16/11

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Goodnews for electronics engineers. Seems the cut off moved 10 days from immitracker information

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Why do I have this feeling that more than the usual pro rata invitations were issued out in this round?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

indergill said:


> Is round done? I mean all invitations are send? My Lawyer will get email just wondering if gonna take another day or not


Your EOI status will change to "invited" The email comes at a much later time

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Looks like for 261313 category, the last DOE is 28th Jan. Anyone beyond that?
> 
> 
> I thought it will be my day as well but just missed by few hours


Has gone upto 29th Jan according to the post. 

Mine was 27th Jan and I've received it. 

All the best and keep us posted.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

mctowel said:


> Why do I have this feeling that more than the usual pro rata invitations were issued out in this round?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Yes,
For 2613 category, they have issued the invites for more than 25 days compared to just 9-10 days.


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

Got my ITA today! 
God's timing is always perfect!
Thanks experts for the guidance!


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi All,

Just a quick query, can I apply for 189 & 190 using the same e-mail address?

If yes, what are the pros and cons of the same?



ACS Positive: 24th June 2015
PTE (20th Feb 2017): L 72/R 87/S 87/W 81
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 23 Feb 2017
Invite: Awaited


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I got my invitation guys! \o/


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Has gone upto 29th Jan according to the post.
> 
> Mine was 27th Jan and I've received it.
> 
> All the best and keep us posted.



Even mine DOE was 29th Jan but unfortunately, i haven't got either any email nor update in the skill select till now. Looks like the cutoff was before to my time.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Whosoever has got the invite for the 261313 category on 29th Jan, can you please put your DOE date/time so that it will help to get a clarity.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends, i applied for EOI on Nov 15 2016 with 60 points. Due to my job experience, i would be getting 5 more points on March 1st 2017 and my points would be 65. Will my date be still nov 15 2016 when the system sends out the invite or will it consider my March 1 2017 data as to when the system auto added 5 points? Btw my job code is 261312.

Really appreciate the members help to answer this question.


----------



## tomk777 (Jan 11, 2017)

rajeshraja said:


> Friends, i applied for EOI on Nov 15 2016 with 60 points. Due to my job experience, i would be getting 5 more points on March 1st 2017 and my points would be 65. Will my date be still nov 15 2016 when the system sends out the invite or will it consider my March 1 2017 data as to when the system auto added 5 points? Btw my job code is 261312.
> 
> Really appreciate the members help to answer this question.


It will be March 1st as your points have changed.


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

tomk777 said:


> It will be March 1st as your points have changed.


It will be march 2017 even though the score was auto updated by the system and not me manually updating it?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajeshraja said:


> It will be march 2017 even though the score was auto updated by the system and not me manually updating it?


Yes. It will be updated automatically and change will change.


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. It will be updated automatically and change will change.


Thanks Andrey. So my effective date would be march 1 2017 with 65 points of 189? If so whats my chance of invite in march?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 1st March 2017 –*

We have seen unofficial evidence of invitations up to the following dates …

2613 Software Engineer 65 points (EOI of 28/1/2017)
2211 Accountant 70 points (EOI of 26/09/2016)
2334 Electronics Engineer 60 points (EOI of 17/11/2016)
2335 Mechanical Engineer 65 points (EOI of 04/11/2016)
2339 Engineering Technologist 65 points (EOI of 12/12/2016)
2212 Auditor 70 points (EOI of 28/11/2016 – possibly 01/12/2016)
2611 ICT Business Analyst 65 points (EOI of 29/07/2016)

That is a lot of date movement for some of the occupations and suggests more than the normal pro rata invitations were sent out.

Maybe DIBP/DoE have finally realised that they were getting nowhere near their program targets by having such restrictive Pro Rata policies (they are about 6000 down at the moment). It is a good sign as well that they now allocate all 189 visa applications within 1 week (20th Feb 2017 cases and before are all allocated),. Which suggests they are short of grant numbers. Or maybe they are trying to clear up the pro rata allocation quicker and close them off. Anyhow we will find out in the next few days I expect.

Source: UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 1st March 2017 - | Iscah


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> *UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 1st March 2017 –*
> 
> We have seen unofficial evidence of invitations up to the following dates …
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I had initially Submitted EOI for 261313 on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 Points, but due to bad luck 60 pointers were not invited after 13 Dec.
After waiting for more than a year, my points were updated to 65 due to experience and new EOI was dated 29 Jan 2017.
Finally yesterday i got my invite. 
So officially 261313 has touched 29 Jan


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had initially Submitted EOI for 261313 on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 Points, but due to bad luck 60 pointers were not invited after 13 Dec.
> After waiting for more than a year, my points were updated to 65 due to experience and new EOI was dated 29 Jan 2017.
> ...


Congrats bro..


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had initially Submitted EOI for 261313 on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 Points, but due to bad luck 60 pointers were not invited after 13 Dec.
> After waiting for more than a year, my points were updated to 65 due to experience and new EOI was dated 29 Jan 2017.
> ...


Bad luck you had missed invite in a two days gap in 2015. Glad you have got it now!!

My *DOE is 3-Feb-2017*. So I would possibly get my invite on 15-March round. Also, I got my invite for 190 NSW and it expires on Friday. I had confusion that whether I skip it and go for 189 invites or not, since I can get 189 invites in the coming round. After seeing your post, I must apply for 190 NSW.!!! 

*Thanks for your post buddy!*


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

*Got the invite*

Thanks to all the contributing members, I got my invite for 189 and proceeding now with visa application. will reach out to the group for clarifications, please help us out. Congrats to each one who have got the invite........All the best for one's who are waiting !!!!

my details
Code - 2613 - Software engineer
ACS - June-2016
PTE (4 attempts) - 4-Jan-2017
EOI - 07-Jan-2017
EOI updated - 10-Jan-2017
Invite - 01-Mar-2017


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

*Chance of getting invite for Engineering Technologist*

Dear Friends,

I have submitted for 189 EOI on 08-Aug-2016 -Engineering Technologist with 60 Points.
Occupation ceiling going to be full soon for Engineering Technologist .

Can any one advice the chances for the invite on the new quota of ceiling in June 2017 ? Whether all the pending applicants will be invited with new quota or again need to wait long way again 

Thanks for your guidance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lizamarie26 said:


> 261311 - Analyst/Programmer
> 65 points
> DOE: Feb 7 2017
> 
> Do you guys think I will be able to get an invitation next round?


i think YES


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NeerajB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
> I know 189 is better because of location constraint, but is there any other reason like fast VISA processing time for state sponsored, etc??
> ...


190 comes with moral obligation to stay and work in the state which nominated you


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had initially Submitted EOI for 261313 on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 Points, but due to bad luck 60 pointers were not invited after 13 Dec.
> After waiting for more than a year, my points were updated to 65 due to experience and new EOI was dated 29 Jan 2017.
> ...


Can you be little precise with your DOE submission time as well . Even I submitted my EOI on the same day but haven't received any invite. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> *UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 1st March 2017 –*
> 
> We have seen unofficial evidence of invitations up to the following dates …
> 
> ...


-

Any idea for following category ??
*
2631 Computer Networks Professionals*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mightycoder said:


> Received golden email today. Thanks a lot all the expat members for your help and support!


congratulations 

i think you have received Silver email of Invitation to apply...

golden email is visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rajeshraja said:


> Friends, i applied for EOI on Nov 15 2016 with 60 points. Due to my job experience, i would be getting 5 more points on March 1st 2017 and my points would be 65. Will my date be still nov 15 2016 when the system sends out the invite or will it consider my March 1 2017 data as to when the system auto added 5 points? Btw my job code is 261312.
> 
> Really appreciate the members help to answer this question.


it will be 01/03/2017, please check it might have been updated by now


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Can you be little precise with your DOE submission time as well . Even I submitted my EOI on the same day but haven't received any invite.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


It was auto-updated by system for experience points. DOE shown 29 Jan 2017. I think time must be 00 hours when auto updated.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ff123 said:


> got it..
> 
> With 65 Points for 2613 Applied on 11th Jan..





kirk1031 said:


> Feb 18 Auditor 75 points received





sadduaks said:


> Invited





Sharoon Gill said:


> Got the invite, yeah!!!





Huy Ly said:


> I got it





arunkarthik_rk said:


> Submitted date : 13/01/2017
> Points : 65
> Code : 2613
> Invited.
> ...





Adityavyas0304 said:


> Got invited
> DOE 12 Jan 65 points code 2613





pravl said:


> Got the invite
> 
> DOE: 12 Jan 2017
> Code : 261313





ashvi said:


> The EOI status shows INVITED. Does it mean i got an Invite?
> Email probably goes to my Agent





kirk1031 said:


> 2339 Other Engineer 70 points Feb 25 invited





shrinivaskk said:


> Huraayyyyyyyyy....
> 
> Invited.
> 
> ...





jas81 said:


> Invited
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI 29th jan 2017
> 65 points
> ...





kirk1031 said:


> 2611 70 points 17/02/2017 invited





kirk1031 said:


> 2631 Network 65 points 23/12/2016 invited





vchandar said:


> Got invited..yeppyyy!!!
> 
> 261313
> DOE:15/1/2017
> pts:65





lestat_hari said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invite today.
> 
> ...





singhalrobin said:


> Got the invite...
> DOE : 26th Feb,2017
> Points : 75
> Code : 261313
> ...





blackrider89 said:


> External Auditor 70 points lodged 18 Nov 2016 invited, 03.27pm.





pkk0574 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Got the invite.
> 261313
> 65 points
> ...





Kazimali07 said:


> Got my invitation tonight applied as Analyst Programmer at 65 points applied on 28 on January 2017 ???





Kvaidya said:


> Got the Invite Guys !!!
> 
> Thanks to all for your support. Cheers.
> 
> ...





sara26 said:


> Invited
> Mechanical engineer - 70 pts





vireshsangwan said:


> Got the invite. 261313, EOI date: 11-Jan-17





omsaibaba said:


> got the invite.....happy happy happy my EOI was Jan 20th 2017





lauralnk said:


> Its party time! I got my invite today. ANZSCO: 263111, EOI lodged: 03-01-2017.
> 
> All the best for all those who are still waiting, you're dreams will be fulfilled!
> 
> Cheers!





kennedy07 said:


> I got my invite for 189.
> 65 points, 25th January, Developer Programmer.





bonkers911 said:


> Invited.





Marshall153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got d invite for 189 ! Thanks for all the info you guys provided.
> 
> ...





Micoolman said:


> Got my ITA today!
> God's timing is always perfect!
> Thanks experts for the guidance!





lucas.wszolek said:


> I got my invitation guys! \o/





maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had initially Submitted EOI for 261313 on 15 Dec 2015 with 60 Points, but due to bad luck 60 pointers were not invited after 13 Dec.
> After waiting for more than a year, my points were updated to 65 due to experience and new EOI was dated 29 Jan 2017.
> ...





lijobtech said:


> Thanks to all the contributing members, I got my invite for 189 and proceeding now with visa application. will reach out to the group for clarifications, please help us out. Congrats to each one who have got the invite........All the best for one's who are waiting !!!!
> 
> my details
> Code - 2613 - Software engineer
> ...


Congratulations to all those who got invited


Please withdraw 190 EOI



some *tips for submitting visa applications* on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invited
> 
> 
> Please withdraw 190 EOI
> ...


I planned to apply for 190 NSW nomination tomorrow. I may get 189 invites in the next round. If I got my 189 invites and didn't get my NSW approval mail in that period, can I withdraw 190 ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

One more invitation: External Auditor, 70 points, 189, DOE 12am 30 Nov 2016 (he turned 25 on the day btw).


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> I planned to apply for 190 NSW nomination tomorrow. I may get 189 invites in the next round. If I got my 189 invites and didn't get my NSW approval mail in that period, can I withdraw 190 ?


yes


----------



## dnadimpalli (Mar 1, 2017)

*261311 - Analyst Programmer*

Hi All,

Anyone got invitation for 261311 - Analyst Programmer. 

My DOE is 13/01/2017 for 189 with 65 points. As per my agent I didn't get any invitation on 01/03 round.

Please reply if anyone has any update on this.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dnadimpalli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got invitation for 261311 - Analyst Programmer.
> 
> ...


there is some problem then, as far as I know all those who submitted EOI till 29th Jan with 2613xx code and 65 points in EOI got invited in 1st March round


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi please reply me
I'm a software engineer 
Submitted EOI 27/2/2017 FOR 189 VISA with 75 points 
190 VISA with 80 points..which round of march I will get the invitation


----------



## dnadimpalli (Mar 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> there is some problem then, as far as I know all those who submitted EOI till 29th Jan with 2613xx code and 65 points in EOI got invited in 1st March round


Thanks for your reply.

My agent was telling that there is a separate quota for each in 2613 category as well, so may be your code not invited. But I am not sure he is correct or not. Even I didn't see anyone mentioning 261311 who got invites this time. Hope someone could help by confirming this.


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

Any software engineers who got invited March first round please reply 
I have 75 points for 189 VISA and 80 points for 190 visa. Still didn't get invitation


----------



## EngrJ (Feb 13, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> EngrJ said:
> 
> 
> > guys im so worried i saw on immitracker someone lodged 13/01/2017 65points got invited for 263111; but i havent received any call from my agent. Mine was lodged 10/01/2017 65 points (eoi 189) ?
> ...


HURAYYY!!! i know it's a bit late to update FINALLY!!!! Got the invite 263111 65points 10/01/17 lodgement date WOW!!! 
Cheers as well to everyone who got their ITA.

Thank you guys for answering my posts...


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> Any software engineers who got invited March first round please reply
> I have 75 points for 189 VISA and 80 points for 190 visa. Still didn't get invitation


you should get on March 15th


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

EngrJ said:


> HURAYYY!!! i know it's a bit late to update FINALLY!!!! Got the invite 263111 65points 10/01/17 lodgement date WOW!!!
> Cheers as well to everyone who got their ITA.
> 
> Thank you guys for answering my posts...


Congrats dude...So beer did the trick...


----------



## tamilarasan (Mar 1, 2017)

*Need advice for invitation dates*

Hi,

I have 65 points for 189 visa.

My points breakup 


Job code	: 261312 Developer programmer
Age : 29 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 7+ (5 points)
Spouse points: 5
Education	: B.Tech (15 points)
PTE Score	: 65+ (10 points)
Total Points Scored	: 65 


I'm at the moment working in Australia for Indian IT company.By May-9th i will complete a year in Australia.I will get five more points.I don't want state PR.

My queries are :

will i get my invitation for 189 visa immediately if i submit EOI now only for 65 points?

Should i wait till may-9 for 5 more points and then express EOI?

Thanks,
Tamilarasan.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

tamilarasan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 visa.
> 
> ...



According to me you should apply your EOI today as you will easily get invitation at 65 point , anyhow you can update your eoi at anytime if you still don't get invitation


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dnadimpalli said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My agent was telling that there is a separate quota for each in 2613 category as well, so may be your code not invited. But I am not sure he is correct or not. Even I didn't see anyone mentioning 261311 who got invites this time. Hope someone could help by confirming this.


he is correct that 2613 has soem limited number of seats in each round, but you should have got invited if you have 65 points or more and submitted eoi before 29th Jan


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> Any software engineers who got invited March first round please reply
> I have 75 points for 189 VISA and 80 points for 190 visa. Still didn't get invitation


are you sure?? i think there is some issue in EOI else you have been invited in 1st march round.

please check again, btw whats your occupation code??


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi I'm a software engineer I applied 189 VISA with 75 points., hope to get invitation March 15 I included father as my dependent he is a widow and 78 years old he is totally depending on me. If I got invited will I able to get visa for my father as well I can't leave him and go I'm very disappointed please give me a solution.


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have been invited yesterday.
Is it wise to lodge the VISA now, then do Medicals, PCC and upload before CO is assigned?


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> are you sure?? i think there is some issue in EOI else you have been invited in 1st march round.
> 
> please check again, btw whats your occupation code??


My occupation code is 261313


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

I called my agent they said I'm not invited yet I'm very disappointed


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hi All,
I have a query regarding PCC and Medical.
My passport is in the process of renewal.
Can I get my PCC and Medicals done without the passport.


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

Default
Hi I'm a software engineer I applied 189 VISA with 75 points., hope to get invitation March 15 I included father as my dependent he is a widow and 78 years old he is totally depending on me. If I got invited will I able to get visa for my father as well I can't leave him and go I'm very disappointed please give me a solution.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,
Had a query. Can one submit 2 EOI's? under the auditor category and other under accountant? If so then do we do the skill assessment twice?

EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points
EOI updated: 28/02/2017- 70 Points
Accountant general 221111
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Have all the invites been sent on 1st Match or we can expect to get it before the next round?


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> Default
> Hi I'm a software engineer I applied 189 VISA with 75 points., hope to get invitation March 15 I included father as my dependent he is a widow and 78 years old he is totally depending on me. If I got invited will I able to get visa for my father as well I can't leave him and go I'm very disappointed please give me a solution.


Hey Sasi,

I am in a similar situation. You can include your father as a migrating or non-migrating dependent, but doing so requires sufficient documentation to prove that he is completely dependent on you. Which means, address proofs, financial proofs etc. If you have them, you can go ahead. This also means, your father should clear the medicals along with you. 

As for me, my mother is a pensioner - so this is a hurdle for me and I had to think about this a lot and couldn't include her as a dependent. I will have to figure out another way to bring her to Aus ( as a visitor first and then not sure.. ), should everything go fine with my application. 

I understand this is a stressful decision - but hang on. If you have sufficient proofs ( the actual docs required varies and I am not an expert here - but there is enough info in these forums ), go ahead. Keep a thought about the medicals also. Hopefully, you will get through the situation and apply peacefully.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

biggy85 said:


> Hey Sasi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation. You can include your father as a migrating or non-migrating dependent, but doing so requires sufficient documentation to prove that he is completely dependent on you. Which means, address proofs, financial proofs etc. If you have them, you can go ahead. This also means, your father should clear the medicals along with you.
> 
> ...


No, that is not correct. 

You can NOT include a parent in your application as a dependent any more, they are no longer considered be to part of your family unit. 

See: https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi 

Can I go ahead and get my PCC and medicals done even before the case office asks for it or should I wait? If I can go ahead, how do I get a Hap ID for myself? Thanks in advance. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

kaju said:


> No, that is not correct.
> 
> You can NOT include a parent in your application as a dependent any more, they are no longer considered be to part of your family unit.
> 
> See: https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


Not aware of this change. Thanks Kaju for the info.

Does this change make it a little easy to bring family to oz once the main applicant gets PR ? I will go through the dept website to scour for more info on this in the meanwhile.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

biggy85 said:


> Not aware of this change. Thanks Kaju for the info.
> 
> Does this change make it a little easy to bring family to oz once the main applicant gets PR ? I will go through the dept website to scour for more info on this in the meanwhile.


If you mean bring a parent, see here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/1221137-visa-family.html#post11991377


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Any one on code 261111 (ICT system analyst) got the ITA ? When was the EOI submitted?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been invited yesterday.
> Is it wise to lodge the VISA now, then do Medicals, PCC and upload before CO is assigned?


yes, that is good


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> My occupation code is 261313


that is not possible that you didnt got invited with 

ask agent to share copy of eoi with points and date of effect


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query regarding PCC and Medical.
> My passport is in the process of renewal.
> Can I get my PCC and Medicals done without the passport.


no, wait till you get new passport


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> What is the source of this information?


From my wechat groups with over 1500 thousand applicants


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I go ahead and get my PCC and medicals done even before the case office asks for it or should I wait? If I can go ahead, how do I get a Hap ID for myself? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


please read this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

i received an invite, but my agent had my citizenship incorrect which i just realized. Would i have to resubmit an EOI or can the current EOI be amended?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> From my wechat groups with over 1500 thousand applicants


Can i join the group if thats allowed ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> please read this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337




Omg, this is everything anyone would be needing. Thank you so much for the efforts from your side.

One query though - my wife if the main applicant and I'm added as a dependent. So, if she clicks on apply and creates an immiaccount, she gets a Hap ID. How's that I would get my ID to go ahead with the medicals? Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rajeshraja said:


> Thanks Andrey. So my effective date would be march 1 2017 with 65 points of 189? If so whats my chance of invite in march?


Not so soon though. 

Probably in May 1st round if the ITAs doesn't hit the ceiling.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

lijobtech said:


> Thanks to all the contributing members, I got my invite for 189 and proceeding now with visa application. will reach out to the group for clarifications, please help us out. Congrats to each one who have got the invite........All the best for one's who are waiting !!!!
> 
> my details
> Code - 2613 - Software engineer
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Have all the invites been sent on 1st Match or we can expect to get it before the next round?*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Omg, this is everything anyone would be needing. Thank you so much for the efforts from your side.
> 
> One query though - my wife if the main applicant and I'm added as a dependent. So, if she clicks on apply and creates an immiaccount, she gets a Hap ID. How's that I would get my ID to go ahead with the medicals? Thanks.
> 
> ...


when primary applicant(PA) applies for visa, they need to enter details of dependent applicants also, you(PA) will pay for visa fees for all migrating dependents and your name will also appear inside immiaccount, 

from there you can generate HAP ID for yourself and others as described in original post


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> when primary applicant(PA) applies for visa, they need to enter details of dependent applicants also, you(PA) will pay for visa fees for all migrating dependents and your name will also appear inside immiaccount,
> 
> 
> 
> from there you can generate HAP ID for yourself and others as described in original post




Awesome, thanks for the info Sultan. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## WildBowlder (Feb 23, 2017)

rnayak said:


> I haven't received any email so far  . Hopefully I also got the invite (80 points). I will check skill select tomorrow morning. :fingerscrossed:


I have also received the invite.  The email had gone to my MARA agent.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> From my wechat groups with over 1500 thousand applicants


Can you add me to the group?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> that is not possible that you didnt got invited with
> 
> ask agent to share copy of eoi with points and date of effect


They have submitted my EOI 26/2/2017


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> They have submitted my EOI 26/2/2017


points ?


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> points ?


75 points 189 visa software engineer


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> 75 points 189 visa software engineer


i am damn sure if they have submitted EOI for 189 with 75 points then you would have been invited in 1st march round


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> From my wechat groups with over 1500 thousand applicants


If possible, could you add me to the group.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> 75 points 189 visa software engineer



you will get invitation in next round,can because auto invitations they do with system few days before like you submitted 26-2-2017 but system was set on 25-2 

happens normally so don't worry you will get invitation in next round


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> 75 points 189 visa software engineer


sultan_azam is right. Please ask your agent to share your EOI.


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Does anyone have update on latest DOE for 221213 Auditors for this 1st March 2017 invite?


----------



## Sasikasriya2429 (Mar 1, 2017)

Can anyone give some options to add my dependent father under 189 visa category... Genuinely he is dependent on me..will I lose my visa once I invited. I can't miss this opportunity but I can't leave my father all so I need correct guidance.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kunalp said:


> Does anyone have update on latest DOE for 221213 Auditors for this 1st March 2017 invite?


UNOFFICIAL result is:

2212 Auditor 70 points (EOI of 28/11/2016 – possibly 01/12/2016)


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

Got ITA

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : 01/03/2017
Visa Lodge : Soon
PCC: xxxxx
Medical : xxxxx


----------



## rndxpert (Aug 13, 2014)

Got ITA


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

Dear experts. May I know how much longer will it take for the VISA to be be granted after lodging? given that all requirements including medical will flow smoothly without any stumbling blocks along the way, so to speak? thanks!


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need your advice yrgently. I received an invitation from 189 today for 261313 today on 1March. I also received an invitation from NSW on 17 Feb to which I applied and received an approval as well. Now I have an option to apply either.
> I know 189 is better because of location constraint, but is there any other reason like fast VISA processing time for state sponsored, etc??
> ...


Neeraj, i too got an invitation to apply from NSW. So thought of checking with you. When did you lodge the invitation to NSW and when did you get the approval to apply for the VISA? I hope you got 70 for SS.

Can you please help me with the info?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Micoolman said:


> Dear experts. May I know how much longer will it take for the VISA to be be granted after lodging? given that all requirements including medical will flow smoothly without any stumbling blocks along the way, so to speak? thanks!


Average is 85 days.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajeshraja said:


> Neeraj, i too got an invitation to apply from NSW. So thought of checking with you. When did you lodge the invitation to NSW and when did you get the approval to apply for the VISA? I hope you got 70 for SS.
> 
> Can you please help me with the info?



It takes 3-6 weeks too get an approval.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

asimadeel said:


> Subscribing


Hi Mate,

Did you apply for any state nomination apart from 189?

If yes, did you get invited from any state?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Has anyone got ITA for system analyst role either from 189 or 190? If so, when was the EOI filed ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey Debeash, Firstly congrats. Just wanted to know what was your PTE score? And total points for EOI?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Congrats Debeash, just wanted to know your PTE score? And total points ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Congratulations to those who got the invite on 1st March.

Any expert would advise that If I can expect invitation in next round 

(EOI 189 submitted 65 on 14/02/2017)

Thanks in advance


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations to those who got the invite on 1st March.
> 
> Any expert would advise that If I can expect invitation in next round
> 
> ...




Am not expert but i am sure you will get invitation in next 15 th march round, i am in same boat as i applied on 10/2/17

i think invitations will upto 18-9/2/17


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> Am not expert but i am sure you will get invitation in next 15 th march round, i am in same boat as i applied on 10/2/17
> 
> i think invitations will upto 18-9/2/17


hopefully bro lets keep the finger crossed


----------



## rrajesh (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am in a very bad and a bit tricky situation need your expert advise. I have submitted an EOI with 65 points for 261313 with effective date 15-Feb-2017.

No starts my problems
I am 457 visa and it is expiring on 13-may-2017 and as per our company policies they have initiated the extension for 457 on 14 - Feb-2017. Since i was expecting to get an invitation i have delayed submitting the documents but now it is escalated etc etc ..... and they will be filing the application next week.

1.While my 457 visa is in progress can i apply for the 189 if i am invited in march??
here my problem is i am turning 33 on 18-april and i will losing 5 points so i cannot take a chance of waiting till 457 is granted since the processing time is 2 months.

2.After i get my invite with 65 points and by 18-april if i don't file the visa, will my eoi still valid??

Tried reaching out to friends but no one is in a position to answer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

After receiving your invite, it'll be valid for 2 months.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Gents, 
somebody help me please, I press the "Apply visa" in skillselect and create an ImmiAccount
When I log in Immiaccount. I select the "New application" tab. A dropdown menu comes and I select the "Skill migration" tab. HOwever, it did not have the Skill independent 189 to select from (even did not have 190). 
Anyone Please guide me through. Many thanks.

I remembered after I pressed the confirmation of Immiaccount and started logging into Immiaccount (this page generated from pressing the "Apply visa" in skillselect) then it appears with red tex error.
I then goto border.com.au to select immiAccount to log on. Then get stuck as above.


----------



## kv007 (Jan 27, 2017)

Got invitation on 1st of March. So updating my signature timeline.


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

santa cruise said:


> Gents,
> somebody help me please, I press the "Apply visa" in skillselect and create an ImmiAccount
> When I log in Immiaccount. I select the "New application" tab. A dropdown menu comes and I select the "Skill migration" tab. HOwever, it did not have the Skill independent 189 to select from (even did not have 190).
> Anyone Please guide me through. Many thanks.
> ...


Log out of your Immi account. Then open your skill select account. Press APPLY VISA button, then it will ask you for your Immi Account email and password and will autogenerate visa application


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

rrajesh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in a very bad and a bit tricky situation need your expert advise. I have submitted an EOI with 65 points for 261313 with effective date 15-Feb-2017.
> 
> ...




Same situation as urs. My 457 would be lodged by my company very soon and I am expecting the invite in March. Not sure if 457 and 189/190 can be processed in parallel. Please share if you find any information regarding this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

rajeshraja said:


> Neeraj, i too got an invitation to apply from NSW. So thought of checking with you. When did you lodge the invitation to NSW and when did you get the approval to apply for the VISA? I hope you got 70 for SS.
> 
> Can you please help me with the info?




Hi, 

I have lodged my EOI for NSW (190) on 15th Feb 2017 with 65 points.
Is there a chance of getting invited by NSW at 65 points ? Or do they invite only if it is 70 or above ? 

And is there any timeframe for 190 invitations ? I mean do they(NSW) focus of DOE before sending invites ?

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## bite7272 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Guys, ive been waiting for a very long time and about to get deported this May. Just wondering if there's any chance of me getting in the March rounds. Help! And THANK YOU!

Occupation code - 233512 Mechanical Engineer
Age - 25
DOE - 20/11/2016
Points - 60


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Latest invitation summary for March 1st round:
> Accountant: 70, Invite till 2016/9/26
> External Auditor:70,Invite till 2016/12/1
> ICT BA 2611:65,Invite till 2016/7/28
> ...


I appreciate you trying to share this kind of information with the other members on the forum. However, you must always give disclaimers before sharing such kind of information and using tags like 'unofficial' or something. Else people wont know if this is from an official source or not.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JMMB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for NSW (190) on 15th Feb 2017 with 65 points.
> Is there a chance of getting invited by NSW at 65 points ? Or do they invite only if it is 70 or above ?
> ...


What is your anzsco?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations to those who got the invite on 1st March.
> 
> Any expert would advise that If I can expect invitation in next round
> 
> ...


Whats your code?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rrajesh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in a very bad and a bit tricky situation need your expert advise. I have submitted an EOI with 65 points for 261313 with effective date 15-Feb-2017.
> 
> ...


Here is my suggestion - 

1. You should receive the invite by March 15th or 29th round for sure. 100% confirmed, so that saves you from losing your 5 points. 
2. Once ITA is released, age factor doesn't matter as it used only for EOI points calculations. 
3. Should you have all the documents ready, you can apply immediately once you receive the invite. Maximum April 1st week. (Though invite is available for 60 days, its better to apply immediately). 
4. If your documents are in order and appropriate, you will receive the grant by May 2017. 

Hope that suffices and answers your question. 

All the best bro !


----------



## umamahesh (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,
I had put my EOI on 22/02/17
ANZSCO code: 261111
points : 65 (189) /70 (190 - nsw)
Waiting on invite..have no clue when will i get it.. my TR is expiring on june 02/17.
any advise?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,

I just have a quick question, do we need to notarize the documents again like we have done it for ACS? I just read in one of the thread that we need to notarize only those documents which are in B/W like ITR form etc. Is that so? Any such requirements. 

Secondly, I have my partner as a dependent so do I need to submit her educational documents as well even though I am not claiming any points of her ?.

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Its 261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Good luck everyone who's been waiting for the INVITE !!! I got my grant today. What a relief!


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Is there a WhatsApp group for this gang ? Can you please add my number there - <*SNIP*>? Iam awaiting ITA for 26111 with 65 points.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

*Expert Advice on Applicant Name*

Hi,
I have got the invite on 1-Mar-2017 for 189 visa and I am in the process of applying the visa.
One point which is of concern for me is my name represented in different fashions in the documents. 

Experts please advice. My name as per 
10th, 12th, Degree certificates and Aadhar card - A.C.Peter / Peter.A.C
Passport the initials are expanded- Surname: Alapat Christy GivenName: Peter. 
Marriage certificate - Peter Christy
All Employment letters - Peter Christy

Question 1:
Do i need to explicity call these different name in the Visa application under question or is it fine that I answer the question as "No".
"Other names / spellings
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?YesNo"

For my acs , i submitted only the above proofs and it was processed successfully. 

Question 2:
Since I am not migrating my parents, is it correct to answer "No" for the below question in Visa Application

"Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?YesNo"


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2017 &lt;==*



shrinivaskk said:


> Whats


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What is your anzsco?




Its 261312 - Developer Programmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 25th Feb'17 for ANZSOC 261313 i.e software engineer with 65 points. Can any one please let me know in which invitation round I can expect invite ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Can't agree more.. he should have waited for 14 days.. not only he could have saved 1 invite for someone else, he would have saved 300AUD as well..





naveen1224 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 25th Feb'17 for ANZSOC 261313 i.e software engineer with 65 points. Can any one please let me know in which invitation round I can expect invite ?
> 
> ...


On the previous round, The cut off date moved to 29th January. it was a 25 days backlog, Yours will be predicted in the next invite round ie. 15th March. So stay tuned. You may get the invite in the next couple of rounds.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Log out of your Immi account. Then open your skill select account. Press APPLY VISA button, then it will ask you for your Immi Account email and password and will autogenerate visa application


Thank you mate, I searched it out.


----------



## rrajesh (Nov 18, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> Here is my suggestion -
> 
> 1. You should receive the invite by March 15th or 29th round for sure. 100% confirmed, so that saves you from losing your 5 points.
> 2. Once ITA is released, age factor doesn't matter as it used only for EOI points calculations.
> ...



Thanks Shri, this was my plan till date. But it went into trouble because my company filed for my 457 extension today and i cannot stop or influence that process.

So if i get an invite in march, can i go ahead with filing the PR as well?? or should i wait till 457 is granted and then go for PR??


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> On the previous round, The cut off date moved to 29th January. it was a 25 days backlog, Yours will be predicted in the next invite round ie. 15th March. So stay tuned. You may get the invite in the next couple of rounds.



Thanks for your reply ramvijay. Hope my I get invitation in the next couple of rounds.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Good luck everyone who's been waiting for the INVITE !!! I got my grant today. What a relief!


Congrats bro ! So, happy for you. Since you from Belarus, you got it very quick !!!


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

djthevj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just have a quick question, do we need to notarize the documents again like we have done it for ACS? I just read in one of the thread that we need to notarize only those documents which are in B/W like ITR form etc. Is that so? Any such requirements.
> 
> ...



Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Sasikasriya2429 said:


> Any software engineers who got invited March first round please reply
> I have 75 points for 189 VISA and 80 points for 190 visa. Still didn't get invitation


I'm on Software Engineer Quota. 
I received an invite for 189 for EOI on 27th Jan with 65 points.
When did you apply for EOI?


----------



## jaspal29 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI on 24/02/17 for Job code	: 263111- Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Work Exp	: 3 years (5 points)
PTE score	: S-88,R-72,W-73,L-73 (10 points)
Total Points 189	: 60 
EOI Submitted- 24/02/2017

How can I may have to wait for 263111 with 60 points.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

dnadimpalli said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My agent was telling that there is a separate quota for each in 2613 category as well, so may be your code not invited. But I am not sure he is correct or not. Even I didn't see anyone mentioning 261311 who got invites this time. Hope someone could help by confirming this.


No, There is no such quota for separate job roles in each category. 

Invites are sent on basis of categories and 2613 is one of them. 

Please check with your agent once again whether he has filed the EOI properly or not. 

If not, ask him to send you the correspondence of EOI submitted.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

jaspal29 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 24/02/17 for Job code	: 263111- Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Work Exp	: 3 years (5 points)
> ...


Until July when new fiscal year will begin


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

rajeshraja said:


> Neeraj, i too got an invitation to apply from NSW. So thought of checking with you. When did you lodge the invitation to NSW and when did you get the approval to apply for the VISA? I hope you got 70 for SS.
> 
> Can you please help me with the info?


Hi Rajesh,

Congratulation for the invite.

I received invite on 17 Feb and applied on next day itself as I couldn't afford to wait for 189 considering the EOI cut-off was moving slowly (almost 10 days). I was about to loose point because of my age in March. 
I received approval from NSW on 28 Feb evening and then received the ITA for 189 in midnight.
Yes, I got 65 for 189 and 70 for SS.

I am finally lodging my application today for 189. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*samrat75*

hey guys my friend apply 233914 on 21/1/17 65/189 70/190. when we can expect a invite. any expect plz advice thnxxx..layball:


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*samrat75*

hey guys my friend apply 233914 on 21/1/17 65/189 70/190 when we can expect a invite... any expert plz advice thnxxx..layball:


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there

Does anyone knows which courier service delivers the Australian police clearance in India? It just says that it has been delivered though Australia post. Not sure whom they have partnered over here. Kindly help. Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## mani123 (Jan 31, 2017)

Got Invitation on 1st.

DOE: 9/11/216
60 points

2334- Electronic engineering.

Thanks all


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mani123 said:


> Got Invitation on 1st.
> 
> DOE: 9/11/216
> 60 points
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Urgent Help*

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to know that for how long will it takes for my EOI to get accepted against 233512 Mechanical Engineer. My DOE is 15/12/2017 and my points claimed are 65.

Thanks in advance for replying


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

mani123 said:


> Got Invitation on 1st.
> 
> DOE: 9/11/216
> 60 points
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

In the last invitation round (1st March) people who applied on 28th Jan got an invite. I've applied on 31st Jan so hopefully, I'll get in the next round. 
There is one thing I wanted to ask is that I've joined a new company in Feb, should I update my EOI?


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

How do they select the applicants for EOI - do they look at the EOI last submitted date or date of effect?


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hey All,
I have a query regarding bank statement.
Currently I have bank statement in black and white with bank seal and signature.
1. Should I color scan them and upload while applying for VISA or Notarize them.
2. Another option is Take colored print out of bank statement and upload them.

As its 100 pages, b/w bank statement with bank seal and signature will suffice or not


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can somebody please help me on my query.

I got the ACS +ve today and am thinking to do EOI application tomorrow with 70 points for 189 visa and 75 points for NSW nomination, my ANZSCO is 2631111 Networks and Systems Engineer.

What are the realistic chances of getting invite in March?

Kindly reply as it will clear my mind whether to file EOI now or wait till July.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can somebody please help me on my query.
> 
> ...


You will get instantly on the next round!!!
Don't worry about it.start collecting your docs !!!


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

mani123 said:


> Got Invitation on 1st.
> 
> DOE: 9/11/216
> 60 points
> ...


congratulations


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends, how do they select the applicants for EOI - do they look at the EOI last submitted date or date of effect?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

rajeshraja said:


> Friends, how do they select the applicants for EOI - do they look at the EOI last submitted date or date of effect?


*Last Submitted date*


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> *Last Submitted date*


Thanks Friend.


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> *Last Submitted date*


This is totally *incorrect*. I am pretty sure Date of Effect is what's taken into account.


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

taga said:


> This is totally *incorrect*. I am pretty sure Date of Effect is what's taken into account.


Yes, it's DoE.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

taga said:


> This is totally *incorrect*. I am pretty sure Date of Effect is what's taken into account.


Thanks Taga. Btw even i have applied for NSW on 24th Feb. Any invite update?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Can i create an EOI without skill assessment and submit when it's ready ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Can i create an EOI without skill assessment and submit when it's ready ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




No. You need to mention skill assessment number in EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All, What's the possibility of receiving an invitation in 15th March round ?
Thanks.
************************************************************
Occupation Code - 261313
Points - 70
Submission of EOI - 03-Mar-2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Can i create an EOI without skill assessment and submit when it's ready ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Your date EOI submitted needs to be after all of your points claimed. So, both PTE/IELTS and assessment date needs to be before your date of submission.


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

Have you received the invite ?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your date EOI submitted needs to be after all of your points claimed. So, both PTE/IELTS and assessment date needs to be before your date of submission.


Is there a saving option? So that i can update as soon as i recieve the documents. I just want to avoid wasting time at the end.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabeka (Mar 5, 2017)

Jasmin Dcruz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what are my chances? am a little confused with the Exp, I will get the 5-year experience in a couple of months adding 5 points, however, I will loose 5 points for age by 29 March. has anyone seen such situation, what could I do? please advise.
> 
> ...


The same situation for me also. pls update if any improvements.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Is there a saving option? So that i can update as soon as i recieve the documents. I just want to avoid wasting time at the end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Your ielts should be done prior to creating ITA - you can not keep the DOE while waiting for ielts as it goes against the above.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Is there a saving option? So that i can update as soon as i recieve the documents. I just want to avoid wasting time at the end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I think you can suspend your EOI, so that you wont receive any invite, but your Doe will remain the same

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## contactguri (Nov 24, 2016)

*When do think I will receive Invitation*

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI for Software Engineer on 60 points, date lodged 10 Feb 2017. Is there any change of getting invitation? and When? Currently I am in Sydney, Australia.

Many Thanks


----------



## contactguri (Nov 24, 2016)

I lodged for 189: 60 point and 190: 65 Points. Thanks


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

contactguri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for Software Engineer on 60 points, date lodged 10 Feb 2017. Is there any change of getting invitation? and When? Currently I am in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> Many Thanks


*NO WAY* bro. *The cut-off points for 2613 is 65 since DEC-2015* Improve your points by scoring 20 in PTE/IELTS.


----------



## contactguri (Nov 24, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> *NO WAY* bro. *The cut-off points for 2613 is 65 since DEC-2015* Improve your points by scoring 20 in PTE/IELTS.


Thanks ramvijay,

not even for 190 EOI? if get 60 + 5 (for 190) = 65.

my points breakdown:

30 = age
15 = Bachelor
5 = Australian Study
5 = Professional Year
5 = one year experience
0 = PTE 60 each
So total = 60. 
I am trying to get in PTE 65+ each. Then it might be (60 + 10) = 70 points
and my visa is expiring in first week of April 2017. 
Very scared


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

contactguri said:


> Thanks ramvijay,
> 
> not even for 190 EOI? if get 60 + 5 (for 190) = 65.
> 
> ...


NO. For 190, you should hold 70 points (65 + 5)

Try to score 65+ in PTE. Your invite will be on its way in the immediate round. For 70 pointers, invite is guaranteed in the next round. Give the highest priority to PTE and score 65+ in all sections if you really want PR in Australia. 

Scoring 65+ in PTE is very easy if you stay focused on it and prepare for 2 weeks. Many online materials, repeated questions are available. *JUST DO IT and get PR buddy!!!*


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

contactguri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for Software Engineer on 60 points, date lodged 10 Feb 2017. Is there any change of getting invitation? and When? Currently I am in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> Many Thanks


Not for this year for sure at 60 points. 

The cutoff for 60 points in Software Engineer's category is in December 2015. 

I suggest, you rework on the scores and achieve atleast 70 to get the invite in next few rounds.


----------



## contactguri (Nov 24, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> NO. For 190, you should hold 70 points (65 + 5)
> 
> Try to score 65+ in PTE. Your invite will be on its way in the immediate round. For 70 pointers, invite is guaranteed in the next round. Give the highest priority to PTE and score 65+ in all sections if you really want PR in Australia.
> 
> Scoring 65+ in PTE is very easy if you stay focused on it and prepare for 2 weeks. Many online materials, repeated questions are available. *JUST DO IT and get PR buddy!!!*


Feeling bit better, many thanks for the advice.

Do you know any PTE repeated questions (except writing, as I have this)?

Thanks


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

contactguri said:


> Feeling bit better, many thanks for the advice.
> 
> Do you know any PTE repeated questions (except writing, as I have this)?
> 
> Thanks



Refer the below forum. You will get all info you needed for PTE from experts!!! All the best buddy!!!

PTE-A Exam - Page 1656


----------



## chetna (Oct 12, 2016)

I applied for 189 & 190 (65 points and +5 for 190 NSW) in Software Engineer 261313 on 28th Feb 2017.
When can I expect 190 or 189 invitation ??

Thank you so much


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,


I was going through the document checklist and found that we need to certify all the copies as mentioned in the below website.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info

However, I read in some threads that even color will do. Certified copies are required only in case of b/w.

Please advice which route to follow.

Thanks.


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Ramvijay,

How about my case probability as per the data below?

ACS: +ve (24June 2015)
PTE:10
189 : 65pts (23rd Feb 2017)
190 : 70pts (23rd Feb 2017)

what are my chances to secure an invite and by when?


Thanks


----------



## chetna (Oct 12, 2016)

saurabhdu said:


> Hi Ramvijay,
> 
> How about my case probability as per the data below?
> 
> ...


What's your DOE?


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

I am for 263111 (Networks)


----------



## ratheesh001 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi

I had earlier submitted the EOI for ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer on 03-Dec for 189 subclass with 60 points. In March I was able to improve the points to 70 and EOI was resubmitted on 04-March. Is there chance for me to get the invitation on 15-March round.

Thanks


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

saurabhdu said:


> Hi Ramvijay,
> 
> How about my case probability as per the data below?
> 
> ...


You may get an invite in the last round of March (ie. on 29th March) . But it depends on the cut-off date movement in the next round. In the previous round, the aussie border department cleared 25days backlog. Now the current cut-off date is 29-Jan-2017(unofficial) as per latest invite. So stay tuned for couple of rounds. Also we are yet to know about occupation ceilings!!!


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

Seniors please help.

Once we receive the ACS assessment and PTE results by when do we need to submit EOI for 189, 190 Visa?

And where to submit EOI?


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

*Thanks..*

Thanks for the reply. I have one more doubt which I would like to clear:

Does 189 ceiling and number of invite differ from those of 190 ?? Can we find out how many invites can be expected for 190 by any chance??


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ratheesh001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had earlier submitted the EOI for ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer on 03-Dec for 189 subclass with 60 points. In March I was able to improve the points to 70 and EOI was resubmitted on 04-March. Is there chance for me to get the invitation on 15-March round.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, You will receive an invite on March 15th. Get all the documents ready.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

ramvijay said:


> saurabhdu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ramvijay,
> ...


I wish accountants to move forward also about 25 days or even more.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm submiting for EOI 189 of software engineer with 65pts, but in employment part I have a concern that should I add the working time including 2 years which was considered as irrelevant by the assessment of ACS? Or should I add just the number of years that considered as relevant by the assessment of ACS?

Thanks,


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Software Engineer
EOI 189 (65): 14/02/2017
EOI 190 (70): 15/02/2017

Should I expect invitation in next round on 15th March.


----------



## smuralishoban (Mar 6, 2017)

*233513*

Hi 
Best Regards to Everyone.

Any idea for estimated invitation reception date. Does anybody with similar scores in the skillset code waiting here?

ANZSCO	: 233513 , Production/ Plant Engineer
Score 189 : 65 points
EOI date : 17 Feb 2017.

thanks for your input.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Any system analyst role who have got the ITA on last round with 65 points ? I presume the gap is 6 months .....
By when the result for March 1st round will be made available?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

I would like to know how many days are expecting to get an invitation for 189; I am a Civil Engineer- 233211, 60 points, EOI date 4/3/2017.

thanks


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm submiting for EOI 189 of software engineer with 65pts, but in employment part I have a concern that should I add the working time including 2 years which was considered as irrelevant by the assessment of ACS? Or should I add just the number of years that considered as relevant by the assessment of ACS?
> 
> Thanks,


Only the experience which was assessed as relevant by ACS

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

Kumar2017 said:


> Seniors please help.
> 
> Once we receive the ACS assessment and PTE results by when do we need to submit EOI for 189, 190 Visa?
> 
> And where to submit EOI?


there isn't specific timeframe but as PTE is valid only for 2 years so you should submit within 2 years.

I submitted EOI after 5 months of ACS and 3 months of PTE.


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> Software Engineer
> EOI 189 (65): 14/02/2017
> EOI 190 (70): 15/02/2017
> 
> Should I expect invitation in next round on 15th March.


Looking at previous trends, I guess no.
But looking at invitation round on 1st March, I guess yes.

So keep you fingers crossed.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

beko303 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to know how many days are expecting to get an invitation for 189; I am a Civil Engineer- 233211, 60 points, EOI date 4/3/2017.
> 
> thanks


You will surely be invited on the next round, 15th of march.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hey All,
I have a query regarding bank statement.
Currently I have bank statement in black and white with bank seal and signature.
1. Should I color scan them and upload while applying for VISA or Do i need to Notarize them.
2. Another option is Take colored print out of bank statement and upload them.

As its 100 pages, b/w bank statement with bank seal and signature and color scanning of it will suffice or not.

Also In form 16 some pages are b/w so do i need to get it notarized or it will be fine as few pages are colored and some b/w.
Also the same case is with ITR . ITR 1 is colored and ITR-5 is b/w

Please let me know what format should I follow for 
1. Bank statement
2. Form16
3. ITR


----------



## johnrainier (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI (65 pts, 261313) last 11th February, what are the chances of getting my invite on the next round? Is there any chance that they would increase the required points to 70?
Cheers!!!
John


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> Hey All,
> I have a query regarding bank statement.
> Currently I have bank statement in black and white with bank seal and signature.
> 1. Should I color scan them and upload while applying for VISA or Do i need to Notarize them.
> ...


Why do you need 100 pages? 

Select only pages where SALARY has been paid. 

You have originals with stamp an signature, so you dont need to notarize them for VISA lodgement.


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

bakbak said:


> there isn't specific timeframe but as PTE is valid only for 2 years so you should submit within 2 years.
> 
> I submitted EOI after 5 months of ACS and 3 months of PTE.


Thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Kumar2017 said:


> Seniors please help.
> 
> Once we receive the ACS assessment and PTE results by when do we need to submit EOI for 189, 190 Visa?
> 
> And where to submit EOI?


Immediately after you recieve the letter from ACS or PTE, you should apply immeidately. 
Every minute counts for the Invites to be released. 

People have missed receiveing invites by few minutes. 

Go to skillselect - SkillSelect
and click on login into skillselect. 

Provide all details and submit the profile.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

johnrainier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI (65 pts, 261313) last 11th February, what are the chances of getting my invite on the next round? Is there any chance that they would increase the required points to 70?
> Cheers!!!
> John


If they choose to do the same as March 1st round, then yes. 
For march 1st round, there was a bulk invite which crossed 25 days mark. 

Else, usually they are proceeding at a steady pace of 9-12 days.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm submiting for EOI 189 of software engineer with 65pts, but in employment part I have a concern that should I add the working time including 2 years which was considered as irrelevant by the assessment of ACS? Or should I add just the number of years that considered as relevant by the assessment of ACS?
> 
> Thanks,


It depends whether you are claiming more points by adding those 2 irrelevant years. 
If so, please amend it in EOI. 

Else, you can mention the same during the Visa lodging.


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Why do you need 100 pages?
> 
> Select only pages where SALARY has been paid.
> 
> You have originals with stamp an signature, so you dont need to notarize them for VISA lodgement.


Thanks for your response.

Since the original bank statement was in black and white with bank seal and signature. 
As it is black and white, I had a doubt that I might have to notarize them.
Since DIBP or so the forum member mentions that it require colored scan copy or notarized black and white copy of original


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> It depends whether you are claiming more points by adding those 2 irrelevant years.
> If so, please amend it in EOI.
> 
> Else, you can mention the same during the Visa lodging.


Thank you very much for your answer, shrinivaskk. With or without that 2 irrelevant years, I still get the same result for employment assessment. Just want to add correct information to EOI so that they will not think of cheating or so.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

ankur_21 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Since the original bank statement was in black and white with bank seal and signature.
> As it is black and white, I had a doubt that I might have to notarize them.
> Since DIBP or so the forum member mentions that it require colored scan copy or notarized black and white copy of original


Hi Ankur,

Where did you read this information that B/W should be notorized OR color scan will do in DIBP.

I don't find any information as such.

Appreciate if you can share the link with me as well. How are you planning to go with ITR as they are generally b/w.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If bank statements are issued as original in black and white - but signed and stamped - then you can scan and upload it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Still there is no results for the March 1st round. By now it should be right ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Based on the trend, how many rounds do you think the 261313 - Software Engineer ocucpation would further go? Does it go till End of April? There are only 1300 invitations pending as per the occupation ceiling in skillselect website.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Based on the trend, how many rounds do you think the 261313 - Software Engineer ocucpation would further go? Does it go till End of April? There are only 1300 invitations pending as per the occupation ceiling in skillselect website.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Based on the trend, how many rounds do you think the 261313 - Software Engineer ocucpation would further go? Does it go till End of April? There are only 1300 invitations pending as per the occupation ceiling in skillselect website.


April - May quota will run dry.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Based on the trend, how many rounds do you think the 261313 - Software Engineer ocucpation would further go? Does it go till End of April? There are only 1300 invitations pending as per the occupation ceiling in skillselect website.



According to me it will be till 24th May - 1300 numbers are enough :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Still there is no results for the March 1st round. By now it should be right ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


HI Ram

The result of 1st march will update on 10th March, according to me they update it on every 9th day from the date round cleared.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hey guys 233914 189/65 points eoi apply date 21/1/17.. when can receive invite... plz advice:behindsofa:eep:


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all,
For Tax Documents, Can I provide Form-16 alone?? Whether Latest Form-16 is enough or I should submit for all the years I worked? What If I don't have Form-16 for my previous employment. Also, I haven't filed ITR for 3 years in my Employment period.:frusty::frusty: Any problem with that??


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

shivi91 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a newbie here. Just wanted someone to pass on an idea on when to expect an invite for 261313 Software Engineer. My DOE is 25/01/2017 and my points claimed are 65.
> 
> Thanks in advance for replying.


HiShivi

Can you share the roles and responsibilities for the ANZCODE 261313


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> Hi all,
> For Tax Documents, Can I provide Form-16 alone?? Whether Latest Form-16 is enough or I should submit for all the years I worked? What If I don't have Form-16 for my previous employment. Also, I haven't filed ITR for 3 years in my Employment period.:frusty::frusty: Any problem with that??


you need to submit all form 16 of your employment ( ACS considered years atleast) and ITR is not must but good to have


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.

1) Has anyone encountered this kind of issue earlier?

2) Is there anyone who is submitting visa application like me?

3) Will this have any impact on my visa processing?

Experts please advice.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lijobtech said:


> Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sometimes pdf generator misses out on selected fields - your form wont validate if required fields were missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sometimes pdf generator misses out on selected fields - your form wont validate if required fields were missing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean that the visa application will not get submitted if any of those fields are not updated with a value?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lijobtech said:


> Do you mean that the visa application will not get submitted if any of those fields are not updated with a value?


If these are required - no. 

If you are concerned contact DIBP with your concerns.


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> If these are required - no.
> 
> If you are concerned contact DIBP with your concerns.


Do we have any immiaccount mail id where we can raise this issue or DIBP Mail id where we can raise this issue.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ronitsango said:


> HiShivi
> 
> Can you share the roles and responsibilities for the ANZCODE 261313


Check on the ANZCODE document.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/261313

Go under Unit Group tab and then tasks.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

lijobtech said:


> Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.
> 
> 1) Has anyone encountered this kind of issue earlier?
> 
> ...


Yes, even I'm encountering the same issue. 

For now, everytime I open the application, I'm rechecking all the buttons and information. 

The partner skill area was also not checked for me. I had to do it repeatedly. 

Now when I open it again, it seems to be fixed. But will wait for atleast 24hrs before confirming anything.


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> Good luck everyone who's been waiting for the INVITE !!! I got my grant today. What a relief!


What time if the day did you get your invitation ?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Terry06 said:


> What time if the day did you get your invitation ?


Invited : 1 Feb, 2017
Grant : 3 MaRch.2017


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

aumelb1 said:


> Invited : 1 Feb, 2017
> Grant : 3 MaRch.2017


I mean like what time do they roll out the EOI invitation at night 12:00 AM of 1 Feb or in the morning ?


----------



## nc.kiran (Dec 26, 2016)

*Subscribing*

Occupation Code - 261313
Points - 60 - 189 
Points 60+5 - 190 NSW
Submission of EOI - 10-02-2017
Invitation - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Terry06 said:


> I mean like what time do they roll out the EOI invitation at night 12:00 AM of 1 Feb or in the morning ?


At 12.20am 1 st Feb.


----------



## nc.kiran (Dec 26, 2016)

lijobtech said:


> Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.
> 
> 1) Has anyone encountered this kind of issue earlier?
> 
> ...


Hi, When did you file your EOI and what was your points?


----------



## nc.kiran (Dec 26, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Hi all,
> For Tax Documents, Can I provide Form-16 alone?? Whether Latest Form-16 is enough or I should submit for all the years I worked? What If I don't have Form-16 for my previous employment. Also, I haven't filed ITR for 3 years in my Employment period.:frusty::frusty: Any problem with that??


Hi Ramvijay,
I see that you have got a state sponsored invitation within a week :whoo:, which state did you apply for?


----------



## lijobtech (Jan 25, 2016)

nc.kiran said:


> Hi, When did you file your EOI and what was your points?


EOI - 7-Jan-17
points - 65
Invite - 1st March-2017
Applied - 5th March-2017
Documents - All uploaded except PCC and medicals
CO contact - waiting
Grant - waiting


----------



## nc.kiran (Dec 26, 2016)

lijobtech said:


> EOI - 7-Jan-17
> points - 65
> Invite - 1st March-2017
> Applied - 5th March-2017
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Is form 80 and 1221 required for all the dependents also ? I assume not for kids though but any additional applicant above 18 years.

Please advice.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Is form 80 and 1221 required for all the dependents also ? I assume not for kids though but any additional applicant above 18 years.
> 
> Please advice.


only for applicants above above 18 years.. would be for self and spouse (If married)


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,

I had lodged my EOI for SC189 (ANZSCO - 261312 - Developer Programmer) on 15th February 2017 with 60 points. At that time I had 10 points for my PTE. 

I managed to improve my PTE score and have scored 20 points on PTE. I am going to update my EOI today which will bring me to 70 points. 

AGE - 30 PTS
ACS - 5 PTS
EDUCATION - 15 PTS
PTE - 20 PTS

Can I expect an invite on 15th March 2017 for SC 189 ? ?

Thanks


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my EOI for SC189 (ANZSCO - 261312 - Developer Programmer) on 15th February 2017 with 60 points. At that time I had 10 points for my PTE.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, if they invite 2613 on this round.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## udaykarri (Jan 11, 2016)

*Waiting*

Hi Folks,

Does anyone know how long it may take for me to get the invite? I have filed under Occupation Code - 261111

189 : EOI - 26th Jan '17 ; Points - 65

190 ( NSW ) :EOI - 26th Jan '17 ; Points - 70

Problem is if it takes until Oct'17 then I will loose 5 points for age. Suggestions highly appreciated.

Regards
Uday


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Hopefully, if they invite 2613 on this round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Okay. 

One more question. 

I have put the end date for my current job as blank. So I hope DIBP will consider it till date. I already have ACS assessment done for this job. 

I am on my notice period and about to leave this job on 24th March. So while updating my EOI today would it be good idea to update the end date to 24th March ? ? 

Why am I asking this is, suppose if I receive invite after 24th March, as per EOI it would show that I am still employed with this employer whereas I won't have anything to prove my employment after 24th March with this company. 

I hope I made my point clear.

Any suggestions on this ? ? 

Thank you


----------



## contactguri (Nov 24, 2016)

ramvijay said:


> Refer the below forum. You will get all info you needed for PTE from experts!!! All the best buddy!!!
> 
> PTE-A Exam - Page 1656


Thanks Ram Vijay, You are legend. :first:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Okay.
> 
> One more question.
> 
> ...


Hi JMMB, i dont know much about job experience in regards to ACS and DIBP. May be senior experts can help you with this. 
What i understood from your case, if your job is cotinued before your ACS application, put that as cotinued. When you apply for EOI and visa application, use the end date of your job. That would make much more sense.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

nc.kiran said:


> Occupation Code - 261313
> Points - 60 - 189
> Points 60+5 - 190 NSW
> Submission of EOI - 10-02-2017
> Invitation - :fingerscrossed:


Kiran,
You won't get 189 invite this year as the last cutoff for 261313 with 60 points was in December 2015. 
For state sponsorship, you need 70 points. 

I suggest u upgrade ur IELTS or PTE scores. 

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

JMMB said:


> Okay.
> 
> One more question.
> 
> ...


DIBP is interested only for validation of what ACS has mentioned in their letter. 
Am sure ACS has mentioned a From and To date for your current job also in their letter. 

So, it won't be of worry when you file in the application as you will still provide right information while filing up the EOI or ACS.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

udaykarri said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Does anyone know how long it may take for me to get the invite? I have filed under Occupation Code - 261111
> 
> ...


It is still stuck in July 2016 for cutoff of 65 points. And with only around 200 invites left for this year. 

High doubts that you will get an invite this year (2016-17). 

And not sure if they will keep 2611 for SOL for next year. Australian immigration is highly unpredictable in this matter.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

JMMB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my EOI for SC189 (ANZSCO - 261312 - Developer Programmer) on 15th February 2017 with 60 points. At that time I had 10 points for my PTE.
> 
> ...


congratulations. Yes there should be no doubts with 70 points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

udaykarri said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Does anyone know how long it may take for me to get the invite? I have filed under Occupation Code - 261111
> 
> ...


Hopefully you should get it before that.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> DIBP is interested only for validation of what ACS has mentioned in their letter.
> Am sure ACS has mentioned a From and To date for your current job also in their letter.
> 
> So, it won't be of worry when you file in the application as you will still provide right information while filing up the EOI or ACS.


Let us explain this--- an applicant leaves the To date blank which means the experience days would be continued to be added to ACS assessed date.. say an applicant has 7 years and 11 months of experience assessed positive now the applicant leaves the To Date blank on the EOI waiting for ITA claiming only 10 points for work experience as per ACS results... thereby the days to the current employment keeps adding up soon as hits the mark of 8 years skill select automatically updates the EOI with additional 5 points for experience being more than 8 years and the EOI DOE also take the time stamp when the points were changed.. 

Now we need to understand is leaving the To Date would blank would it make such difference in points for the applicant post 24th March 2017 if yes then that would be false claim as the applicant would already have left the organisation.. 

I would put the end date


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi

I have overall 11 years of experience. I have worked in India and US (joined the same company in US). I need to know can I send a single experience letter for ACS. The reason is I was/ am on US payroll.
Example:
From To Company Location
Oct'07 Dec'10 Infosys Technologies India
Jan'11 Jan'12 Infosys Inc US
Jan'12 Feb'13 Infosys Technologies India
Feb'13 Nov'13 Infosys Inc US
Dec'13 Jun'14 Infosys Technologies India
Jun'14 Till Date Infosys Inc US


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> DIBP is interested only for validation of what ACS has mentioned in their letter.
> Am sure ACS has mentioned a From and To date for your current job also in their letter.
> 
> So, it won't be of worry when you file in the application as you will still provide right information while filing up the EOI or ACS.



Oh Okay... 

Thanks mate. That was really helpful


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> congratulations. Yes there should be no doubts with 70 points


Great.....

Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Let us explain this--- an applicant leaves the To date blank which means the experience days would be continued to be added to ACS assessed date.. say an applicant has 7 years and 11 months of experience assessed positive now the applicant leaves the To Date blank on the EOI waiting for ITA claiming only 10 points for work experience as per ACS results... thereby the days to the current employment keeps adding up soon as hits the mark of 8 years skill select automatically updates the EOI with additional 5 points for experience being more than 8 years and the EOI DOE also take the time stamp when the points were changed..
> 
> Now we need to understand is leaving the To Date would blank would it make such difference in points for the applicant post 24th March 2017 if yes then that would be false claim as the applicant would already have left the organisation..
> 
> I would put the end date



Thank you for the detailed explanation. 

In my case I will have 4 years and 8 months of experience. My points would increase by 5 points after July I believe. But by then I would be in new organization and won't have ACS assessment done for that organization. 

Anyways I m not thinking about the details of new firm yet. I was just wondering about this end date so that I can justify my claims made in EOI. 

Thank you so much for suggestion. Really appreciate


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,

I just have a question related to the documents for the visa. I have been associated with an organization for a decade so wondering do I need to submit the payslips for all those years OR recent quarter payslips will do along with the form 16 and ITR?

Secondly, how about the bank statement ? should it be for a year?

Please advise.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just have a question related to the documents for the visa. I have been associated with an organization for a decade so wondering do I need to submit the payslips for all those years OR recent quarter payslips will do along with the form 16 and ITR?
> 
> ...


try to provide pay slips which cover your entire employment few pay slips for each year and at least 1 pay slip per quarter for the last few years. 

form 16 and ITR for the entire duration would serve as additional evidence to your claim. Bank statement at this point would not be mandatory but if provided can help make the case stronger


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

Got my results today:

L 88 | R 73 | S 90 | W 78 :	10
Age :	30
BCA India | MIT AUS :	15
2 Years Aus Degree :	5
1 Year Aus Experience :	5

Total :	65


Do you guys think this is good enough to go ahead with the process for 261313?


----------



## ashleyashleyashley (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I got my EOI Lodged on March 2 2017
261313

Subclass 189 - 65 points
Subclass 190 - 70 points

It says that the processing time usually takes 3 months.

Will that still be the case? Does anybody have an idea when can I receive an invitation on each subclass I've applied for?


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

What are date of invites for march?? 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> What are date of invites for march??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Next invitation date is 15th followed by 29th march.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Next invitation date is 15th followed by 29th march.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thank u. Is it every 14days? 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got my EOI Lodged on March 2 2017
> 261313
> 
> ...


With current trend, you are more likely gonne be invited in 29th march. It could be in april too, but we have to wait till the next round.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Thank u. Is it every 14days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Ya invitation round is announced every 14 days.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys. 

A quick help/suggestion needed here. 

Under work experience section in my EOI, I have mentioned my entire work experience so far. From January 2010 to till date.

For eg. I started my job from January 2010. As per ACS assessment all my work experience after February 2012 is considered to be part of skilled employment. 

Question here is : 

In my EOI shall I add work experience between January 2010 till January 2012 and mark it as not relevant ? 

or 

Shall I just add the work experience details after January 2012 ? ? 

If I go with the first option, would I have to submit relevant docuemnts to DIBP eventhough that was not considered skilled employment by ACS ? ? 

Kindly suggest. 

Thank you


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> A quick help/suggestion needed here.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Please amend your EOI immediately & ensure it is in sync with ACS assessment. If you dont do you will void your chance to get a visa as you will not be able to submit supporting documents to claim full points om work ex. So better do it as per ACS assessment & wait for the invite to receive.


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

My experience so far:

Decided to apply for Australian PR: 31st Dec 2016
Job code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied: 16-Jan-2017, Assessment (+): 31-Jan-2017
PTE 1st attempt: 06-Mar-2017 score:L/R/S/W: 85/88/90/88
EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 70 pts (Age:25, PTE:20, Worked:10, EDU:15)
Expecting invitation on 15th March round.

Joined the forum on 10th Mar to share my experience.


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

survij said:


> Hi All, What's the possibility of receiving an invitation in 15th March round ?
> Thanks.
> ************************************************************
> Occupation Code - 261313
> ...


As I'm preparing to submit the application on my own and have few queries, would be great if you could answer these. 

1. PCC is required for both applicant & Spouse ?
2. What can I submit as part of genuine relationship ? Except Marriage Certificate, I've no proofs like, Joint Bankk accounts etc.
3. Can I apply for PCC & Health Examinations ahead of Invitation ? So that I'm ready with docs, please confirm.

Thank You.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

survij said:


> survij said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, What's the possibility of receiving an invitation in 15th March round ?
> ...


Hi,

1. PCC required for you & spouse.

2. You can provide snaps/video of marriage event. However, joint account is more suitable.

3.As per DIBP it is advisable to take PCC once you are asked for. But in case if you are seeking it from somewhere that requires longer duration for e.g. U.S. than you should initiate process of acquiring PCC


----------



## Jatinder582 (Mar 4, 2017)

Occupation Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
PTE (10 pts), Age (25), Edu (15), Exp (15)
Lodged EOI on 26th Feb'2017
189 Visa (65 points)
190 Visa (70 points) - NSW State
What are the chances on 15th March round ?


----------



## Jatinder582 (Mar 4, 2017)

*EOI Invite round 15th Mar'17 round*

Occupation Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
PTE (10 pts), Age (25), Edu (15), Exp (15)
Lodged EOI on 26th Feb'2017
189 Visa (65 points)
190 Visa (70 points) - NSW State
What are the chances on 15th March round ?


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

2613 Software Engineer 65 points (EOI of 28/1/2017) 
Maybe you will be able to get it on the last round of March.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

subz.finwiz said:


> My experience so far:
> 
> Decided to apply for Australian PR: 31st Dec 2016
> Job code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> ...


Hello 
I have too applied for the 261111 but with 65 points. For 70 points you should get the ITA in next round. 
Managing to get 79+ in all L/R/S/W is a good one...Any special preparations and suggestions ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello
> I have too applied for the 261111 but with 65 points. For 70 points you should get the ITA in next round.
> Managing to get 79+ in all L/R/S/W is a good one...Any special preparations and suggestions ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ram2409.

For PTE: my suggestions would be:
1) Finish official guide
2) watch youtube videos (navjot brar tips are awesome ) https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdWnyAPowoMl57MDY2w2yqw
3) Finish PTE Academic Practice Test plus
4) Finish Macmillan PTE preparation kit
5) Write Paid PTE-Mock A exam
6) Do more practice depending on your areas of improvement
7) Write Paid PTE-Mock B exam
8) Go for real exam

Speaking: Speak naturally & fluently in your own native accent, don't panic or worry. PTE software is intelligent enough to understand if you are genuine or faking. Take tips from youtube on "navjot brar" channel, the tips & emergency strategies really helped me as i was struggling to the core in speaking section.

Writing: You need to do some practice yourself, grap some hifi vocabs used frequently or can be used frequently such as "inadvertently", "substantiate" etc... you will find the list in internet. Barrons GRE wordlist is useful, but not sure if you will have ample time to master it, i had done it 8yrs ago, hence refreshed my memory. Also frame some opening /closing sentences for essay writing.

Reading: if you are a voracious reader, then its easy for you. PTE tests collocations, i gave my best & it worked  Also you can practice GMAT RC passages. Beaware - time is a real constraint, and you need to move really faster. i remember i finished my reading section just 10 seconds before.

Listening: Listen to BBC Radio 4,4e,5 daily ( free Android app ), it will improve your listening skills.

Note: minor mistakes in PTE really does not affect the score, unless you make major mistakes, like cannot finish reading section within alloted time, dont say anything much for a retell lecture.


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. PCC required for you & spouse.
> 
> ...


Thank You Yousuf. Also please comment on the below

Form 888, is it compulsory ? 

Form 80 for both of us ?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

A quick question guys..... Do we need to submit the ITR V or the ITR 1 for income tax returns.
ITR V is acknowledgement and it shows tax payment whereas ITR 1 is pre deposition of tax.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

survij said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


-

Yes, form 80 is mandatory for both you and spouse.

Form 888 is used for Partner visa when you already receive grant. If you are applying alongwith your partner then you don't need to submit it.

You should follow this post:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats#/topics/1227801?page=1


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi.

I have few queries wih respect to visa application. 

1. Is it possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation ? I mean is there some kind of visa invitation proof to be submitted along with PCC application ?

2. Is it mandatory for all applicants to submit PCC or only if CO asks ?? 

3. Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name amended on my passport after marriage to prove husband and wife relation ? 

4. Other than marriage certificate what other proof can we submit to prove this relation ? I m thinking of opening a joint bank account.

Seniors please suggest. 

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have few queries wih respect to visa application.
> 
> ...


1. You should submit all the documents and forms including PCC, medical beforehand.

2. Any applicants age over 18 lived in a country for more than a year in the last 10 years, requird to provide PCC.

3. I am not sure about it. However, to be in the safe side, it's better to have your passport amended with spouse name, same goes for your wife.

4. DIBP is actually more strict on this policy. So they ask you for further proof beside marriage certificate. For supporting docs you can provide joint bank account, pictures of your marriage ceremony, text message( viber/whatsapp/imo). Not all of these are mandatory but provide as much as you can to verify your relationship.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Coming round 15th March 00.00 sydney time ? means we will start receiving invites on 14th March late evening ?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

subz.finwiz said:


> Coming round 15th March 00.00 sydney time ? means we will start receiving invites on 14th March late evening ?


Yup, hopefully if everything is up and runs smoothly. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Guys! 1st March invitations results not updated on skill select..any issues..?

--------------------------------------------
233411|EOI:2ndDec2016|


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Guys! 1st March invitations results not updated on skill select..any issues..?
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 233411|EOI:2ndDec2016|




I guess it will be done when 15th invite round starts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

subz.finwiz said:


> I guess it will be done when 15th invite round starts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is usually updated within 7-10 days. Dunno what happened in this round, maybe they forgot update it.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

controlengineer said:


> Guys! 1st March invitations results not updated on skill select..any issues..?
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 233411|EOI:2ndDec2016|


I noted that they update on Monday before next invitation round. So I expect on 13th March


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Jakin said:


> 1. You should submit all the documents and forms including PCC, medical beforehand.
> 
> 2. Any applicants age over 18 lived in a country for more than a year in the last 10 years, requird to provide PCC.
> 
> ...




Thanks you for all the answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

subz.finwiz said:


> Thanks Ram2409.
> 
> For PTE: my suggestions would be:
> 1) Finish official guide
> ...


Thanks for the detailed instructions....I will wait for the 1st March results to see the movement and the remaining invite number..... Then will give a try for better PTE results....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hoping to get invite in march 2017 ( 1st OR 2nd round)..
EOI - 10 Mar 2017 65 points 261313


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hoping to get invite in march 2017 ( 1st OR 2nd round)..
> EOI - 10 Mar 2017 65 points 261313




Most likely april 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hoping to get invite in march 2017 ( 1st OR 2nd round)..
> EOI - 10 Mar 2017 65 points 261313



Hope you will get invite in First round of April


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey! I have submitted my EOI on 29th January 2017 for 2631 Network Professionals with 65 points. What are my chances in coming round as unofficially last invite was given on 13th January


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have few queries wih respect to visa application.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have few queries wih respect to visa application.
> 
> ...


1- Yes it is possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation both are different things not related to each other , just mention PCC for Australia.

2- All applicant above 16 year old should submit PCC you can submit it with application or after CO ask for it , just send it with application to avoid delay in Grant.

3 - 4 - No its not mandatory to have your spouse's name on passport you can just show Indian Registered Marriage certificate, Joint bills , joint bank account , old memories photo graphs , marriage photos this will be enough to prove any relationship.

:flypig::flypig:
:cheer2:


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Hey! I have submitted my EOI on 29th January 2017 for 2631 Network Professionals with 65 points. What are my chances in coming round as unofficially last invite was given on 13th January



*most likely on 15 march round otherwise 29th march *


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Guys recently i have applied for Australian pcc from overseas. I got it delivered to my brother address, whos living in there. When i checked my NPC, on the top left corner, my brother name is placed. But in the disclosure area my name is amended correctly. I am wondering , whether they placed the name(my brother) on the top left corner correctly or not ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyashleyashley (Mar 10, 2017)

Jakin said:


> With current trend, you are more likely gonne be invited in 29th march. It could be in april too, but we have to wait till the next round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Thank you Jakin!


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Subscribing to thread.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> 1- Yes it is possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation both are different things not related to each other , just mention PCC for Australia.
> 
> 2- All applicant above 16 year old should submit PCC you can submit it with application or after CO ask for it , just send it with application to avoid delay in Grant.
> 
> ...




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

Planning to file EOI tomorrow. I already have a temporary worker skilled visa subcategory 457. In form 80 I couldn't find relevant section where I can update these details. My only concern is as I have not used this visa (couldn't travel due to project being scrapped) how do I reflect this information about my work visa which is valid till Oct 2019 in my application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Form 80 needs to be filled once you receive invitation from DIBP after lodging EOI.



desisingh said:


> Planning to file EOI tomorrow. I already have a temporary worker skilled visa subcategory 457. In form 80 I couldn't find relevant section where I can update these details. My only concern is as I have not used this visa (couldn't travel due to project being scrapped) how do I reflect this information about my work visa which is valid till Oct 2019 in my application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

desisingh said:


> Planning to file EOI tomorrow. I already have a temporary worker skilled visa subcategory 457. In form 80 I couldn't find relevant section where I can update these details. My only concern is as I have not used this visa (couldn't travel due to project being scrapped) how do I reflect this information about my work visa which is valid till Oct 2019 in my application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't bother about form 80 for now.. you are yet to file the EOI and secure an Invitation to Apply. Once you have received your ITA you will have places to mention about your current work visa.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*points*



desiaussie said:


> A quick question guys..... Do we need to submit the ITR V or the ITR 1 for income tax returns.
> ITR V is acknowledgement and it shows tax payment whereas ITR 1 is pre deposition of tax.


Hey, Can you please share your point breakup? Also, are you saying that you have already received the invite to apply for NSW state sponsorship?


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

*Lost Passport (Old)*

Hi Guys,

My husband seem to have lost his old passport, we though have scan of page 1 available.

Will there be any issue?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sameen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My husband seem to have lost his old passport, we though have scan of page 1 available.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

desiaussie said:


> A quick question guys..... Do we need to submit the ITR V or the ITR 1 for income tax returns.
> ITR V is acknowledgement and it shows tax payment whereas ITR 1 is pre deposition of tax.


Hi,

Did you get the answer for your question ? can you please share as i am also bit confused.

Thanks.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,

Do we need to submit the ITR/Form 16 only as per the employment assessment made by ACS OR should it be right from the beginning?

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Quite strange, no results published until now 

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Latest invitation summary for March 1st round:
> Accountant: 70, Invite till 2016/9/26
> External Auditor:70,Invite till 2016/12/1
> ICT BA 2611:65,Invite till 2016/7/28
> ...



I have submitted for 189 EIO (261313 - Software Engineer) with 65 points on 30/01/2017.

Considering last round 65 pointers seem to have been cleared until 28/29-01, How high are chances I get an invite in 2 days?


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> i have submitted for 189 eio (261313 - software engineer) with 65 points on 30/01/2017.
> 
> Considering last round 65 pointers seem to have been cleared until 28/29-01, how high are chances i get an invite in 2 days?


99.9%


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> > Latest invitation summary for March 1st round:
> ...


-
You will surely get your invitation on coming Wednesday. Congrats in advance


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

azir said:


> Quite strange, no results published until now
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


Who knows why?.. About 1 and half hours to the close of work.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> I have submitted for 189 EIO (261313 - Software Engineer) with 65 points on 30/01/2017.
> 
> Considering last round 65 pointers seem to have been cleared until 28/29-01, How high are chances I get an invite in 2 days?


definitely you will get in next round....
I applied 10-2-17 Software engineering hope to get as well.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajeshraja (Feb 20, 2017)

azir said:


> Quite strange, no results published until now
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


Azir, they have uploaded the info but havent yet given permissions to be viewed. I have been monitoring this for few months now and once they upload the document, in a day they provide assess to the public. Below is the URL and right now it would throw 401 error.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

rajeshraja said:


> Azir, they have uploaded the info but havent yet given permissions to be viewed. I have been monitoring this for few months now and once they upload the document, in a day they provide assess to the public. Below is the URL and right now it would throw 401 error.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


Correct, however this time it has been 401 since last Thursday or Friday


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me what is the usual timing to get the positive reply from ACS for Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## arunkhandelwal (Jan 11, 2016)

*Regarding bank statements*

Hi All,

I have total of 8 years work experience, of which 3 years I have worked at (onsite) UK from same company as in India (Remaining exp is in India).

Currently working in India, I don't have access to my bank account which was in UK. I have form p60 (Tax related document for UK) and salary slips . Do I need to have bank statement for UK as well?


----------



## vickyb23 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello All,

I submitted my updated EOI on 25/02/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 65 points, is there a chance that I would be invited this month? (considering the 2 more rounds in march)

Thanks in advance

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code	: 263112 - Developer Programmer
Age : 32 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 8 Years (10 points)
Education	: B.Tech/PGDM (15 points)
ACS Submitted	: 16/04/2016
ACS Results	: 26/04/2016, Positive
IELTS Score	: 7 (S- 7.5, W- 6.0, R-8.5, L- 7) (0 points)
Total Points 190 (NSW) : 65
190 EOI : 29/04/2017
PTE A : (S - 69, W - 74, R - 78, L - 72) (10 Points) - 24/02/2017
Updated EOI 189: 65 - 25/02/2017
Invite : Pending


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudharao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the usual timing to get the positive reply from ACS for Software Engineer - 261313




1-3 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

sudharao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the usual timing to get the positive reply from ACS for Software Engineer - 261313



up to 10th day from you applied.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have total of 8 years work experience, of which 3 years I have worked at (onsite) UK from same company as in India (Remaining exp is in India).
> 
> Currently working in India, I don't have access to my bank account which was in UK. I have form p60 (Tax related document for UK) and salary slips . Do I need to have bank statement for UK as well?


With the above docs, bank statements will not be required.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 1-3 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello there, what are the chances of getting an invite with 70 or 75(EA pending)points on 29th march round (planning PTE on 21st March to improve score). So i will get the results on 25th (may be). 

will my profession be removed? what do you think?


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With the above docs, bank statements will not be required.


Do we need to provide the bank statements for the salary credited even when we show up the form 16, ITR and payslips ?


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

arunkhandelwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have total of 8 years work experience, of which 3 years I have worked at (onsite) UK from same company as in India (Remaining exp is in India).
> 
> Currently working in India, I don't have access to my bank account which was in UK. I have form p60 (Tax related document for UK) and salary slips . Do I need to have bank statement for UK as well?


Just contact with bank if they can send you statements, usually if you tell your name and DOB it will be enough and they will arrange the statement. Looks you have enough documents to prove but sometimes case officers ask for statements so arrange it if possible.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Do we need to provide the bank statements for the salary credited even when we show up the form 16, ITR and payslips ?


Bank statements are additional docs, they are not required if you have all other required evidence.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> Hello there, what are the chances of getting an invite with 70 or 75(EA pending)points on 29th march round (planning PTE on 21st March to improve score). So i will get the results on 25th (may be).
> 
> will my profession be removed? what do you think?


i dont think it will be removed.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Guys, 

A small query here. 

I have not claimed for Partner points on my EOI. During visa application after I get invite, do I have to submit Educations documents (transcripts/marksheets/degrees) , work experience documents and IELTS/PTE report card for my wife as well ? ? 

I am aware that I need to submit her PCC and medicals, but I don't have an idea about other documents. 

Please suggest. 

Thank you


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> A small query here.
> 
> ...


Yes you have to submit some documents like IELTS 4.5 each needed, it will be beneficial if you will submit her qualification and experience documents as well.

you can submit letter from collage/university stating that study which she done was in ENGLISH then she don't need any IELTS OR PTE with all transcripts and certificates.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JMMB said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> A small query here.
> 
> ...




Education yes, pte yes, cv yes

Work exp. no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> Yes you have to submit some documents like IELTS 4.5 each needed, it will be beneficial if you will submit her qualification and experience documents as well.
> 
> you can submit letter from collage/university stating that study which she done was in ENGLISH then she don't need any IELTS OR PTE with all transcripts and certificates.


Okay. 

She has already taken IELTS, so I m not much worried about that. 

We will have to get the transcripts from universities and work experience letters in case if they are necessary. 

Thank you for prompt reply.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Education yes, pte yes, cv yes
> 
> Work exp. no
> 
> ...


Okay. 

Education (Marksheets, Degrees) , (IELTS/ PTE), CV - No issues at all. Can get it done.

Work Experience - If NO then its good. 
I m not sure if her company would agree to issue such letter in case if its required. 

Thank you so much


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Education (Marksheets, Degrees) , (IELTS/ PTE), CV this should suffice when you are not claiming partner's point.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

vickyb23 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my updated EOI on 25/02/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 65 points, is there a chance that I would be invited this month? (considering the 2 more rounds in march)
> 
> ...



Hopefully by 3rd round in March or by 1st round in April you should get invite.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

djthevj said:


> Education (Marksheets, Degrees) , (IELTS/ PTE), CV this should suffice when you are not claiming partner's point.


Great. 

Thank you


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

rajeshraja said:


> Azir, they have uploaded the info but havent yet given permissions to be viewed. I have been monitoring this for few months now and once they upload the document, in a day they provide assess to the public. Below is the URL and right now it would throw 401 error.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


From where did you get this link?
In skillset page it shows last Invite round 15 Feb.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sudharao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the usual timing to get the positive reply from ACS for Software Engineer - 261313


If you have 70 points or above it only takes 1 round (that's up to two weeks depending on timing).

If you have 65 points, the trend right now is about 42 days (1 1/2 month)

If 60 points, probably a year or so.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

vickyb23 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my updated EOI on 25/02/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 65 points, is there a chance that I would be invited this month? (considering the 2 more rounds in march)
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'd say more likely mid-April.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9cA0MYvhaMXay1UUml0TEI5SEk/view?usp=drivesdk

My summary of 2017-mar-1 results.
I should prob use something else to host the file, hope the summary helps.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

azerty said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9cA0MYvhaMXay1UUml0TEI5SEk/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> My summary of 2017-mar-1 results.
> I should prob use something else to host the file, hope the summary helps.


May I refer yours to my clients? Just for their reference.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> May I refer yours to my clients? Just for their reference.


Sure!


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my updated EOI on 15/11/2016 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 60 points for 189, is there a chance that I would be invited? 

Thanks in advance

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code	: 263112 - Developer Programmer
Age : 28 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 5.7 Years (5 points)
Education	: MCA (15 points)
PTE A : (S - 80, W - 65, R - 67, L - 66) (10 Points) - 27/09/2016
ACS Results	: 15/11/2016, Positive
Total Points 189 : 60 Points
189 EOI : 25/02/2017
Total Points 190 (NSW) : 65 Points
190 EOI	: 15/11/2016
Invite : Pending


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sowndar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my updated EOI on 15/11/2016 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 60 points for 189, is there a chance that I would be invited?
> 
> ...


Not likely this financial year.


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

March 1st round result.
1 March 2017 round results


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Finally the result of 1st March 2017 invitation is published in the official website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

need some of your help. Do we need to notarize the educational documents of spouse Or color scan will do ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on '15/11/2016' with 60 points for 189.

If I make some changes to my EOI that does not affect my points, will i pushed down in the waiting list? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Sowndar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not this year atleast. Try to improve your PTE-A score. 

Mine was exactly similar case like yours with respect to points breakdown. I managed to score more on PTE. 

BTW is your work experience 5.7 years in total or after deduction by ACS ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
I am planning to submit my EOI by today or tomorrow. I have 2 queries which requires your help,

1) Education: 
I hold B.E degree from Computer Science and Engineering. Assessed as AQF Bachelor with major in computing.

Query: Qualification: 
Which one do I need to select from drop down list ?

One of the option in Bachelor's degree in Science business technology

Another option is Other AQF degree assessed by relevant authority. 

2) Experience: Do I need to mentioned the 2 years not considered by ACS and Mark as not assessed OR shall I not mention at all

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2016: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2016: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2016: ACS Applied (Spouse)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The round is tonight guys! Good luck! 

I hope it is tonight and has not been moved


----------



## johnrainier (Feb 10, 2017)

anyone knows what time the invites are usually sent out?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with:

1. 1st March 2017 Round Results
2. State Nominations for the month of February 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Andrey.


----------



## Sowndar (Mar 14, 2017)

JMMB said:


> Not this year atleast. Try to improve your PTE-A score.
> 
> Mine was exactly similar case like yours with respect to points breakdown. I managed to score more on PTE.
> 
> ...


5.7 is My Total Exp. Yes you are right..


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Here we go again, good luck to everyone waiting!!


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys 

On my EOI under family members section, following are my answers. (Img attached). I hope I have answered them correctly.

I just want my wife to be considered in my application. 

Please suggest so that I can amend the answers if need be, before they start rolling out invites tonight. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JMMB said:


> View attachment 76697
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> ...




Seems right  if you have 1 member 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Seems right  if you have 1 member
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

djthevj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> need some of your help. Do we need to notarize the educational documents of spouse Or color scan will do ?
> 
> Thanks.


Any one would like to take on this .

Appreciated.


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

johnrainier said:


> anyone knows what time the invites are usually sent out?


12:00 AM of 15th March Canberra time.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

JMMB said:


> View attachment 76697
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> ...



Correcto! go ahead dudeeee!


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can I get invite in today's round

Software Engineer
EOI 189: 14 Feb 2017
Points: 65


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

*2631: 189 Invite*

Is there any preference or priority based on points, for instance:

My total Points Are: 65 = 60 + 5 (for my Spouse): being in the same Occupation (Without State Sponsorship) (EOI: 20th Jan 17)

My Colleague: 65 Points without state sponsorship (EOI: 26 Jan 2017)....

So who will be considered 1st ????


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

neeans said:


> Is there any preference or priority based on points, for instance:
> 
> My total Points Are: 65 = 60 + 5 (for my Spouse): being in the same Occupation (Without State Sponsorship) (EOI: 20th Jan 17)
> 
> ...


its a point and date of effect which decides the selection criteria.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

neeans said:


> Is there any preference or priority based on points, for instance:
> 
> My total Points Are: 65 = 60 + 5 (for my Spouse): being in the same Occupation (Without State Sponsorship) (EOI: 20th Jan 17)
> 
> ...


For 189 it matters when you filed your EOI. For same points, the person who filed earlier will receive ITA earlier provided that they are applying for same ANZCO


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with:
> 
> 1. 1st March 2017 Round Results
> 2. State Nominations for the month of February 2017.



450 Invitations are sent for 2613 and there are 914 invitations remaining. Do you think that it would go till April1st week?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djthevj said:


> Any one would like to take on this .
> 
> Appreciated.


I didnt notarise my wife's docs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saikirupa said:


> 450 Invitations are sent for 2613 and there are 914 invitations remaining. Do you think that it would go till April1st week?


I think they will cut down on # of invites.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

khan4344 said:


> Can I get invite in today's round
> 
> Software Engineer
> EOI 189: 14 Feb 2017
> Points: 65


there is a chance.


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

Will i get lucky today considering the fact that only 44 invites are left for the current year ? or will it be next year 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineers) :/

Work - 10 Pts
PTE - 10 pts
Age - 30
Education - 15
Total - 189 - 65 Points; 190 - 70 Points

Date of EOI - 16/11/2016 with 60 points.
Date of Effect - 04/02/2017 00:04:00 65 points.
Updated EOI with NSW SS on - 15/02/2017


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

neeans said:


> Is there any preference or priority based on points, for instance:
> 
> My total Points Are: 65 = 60 + 5 (for my Spouse): being in the same Occupation (Without State Sponsorship) (EOI: 20th Jan 17)
> 
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

Finger crossed for today's invite than..


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think they will cut down on # of invites.


cut down as in the no of invitations sent per round would be decreased to increase the number of rounds?


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Can I get invite in next round??/

Occupation class: 2631
EOI: 20th Jan
Points: 65 = 60+5

Cuttoff till now for this occupation: 18th Jan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neeans said:


> Is there any preference or priority based on points, for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You. You have same points but your DOE is earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi All,

Have submitted an EOI on the 12th Mar. However I am facing some nagging doubts. Do let me know if there is some other thread that I could be pasting this in.

Basically I got my ACS assessment completed in Mar 2017 with last experience month counted as Feb 2017.

I am still in the same job and I was wondering if in the EOI for the current work, whether I should be leaving the End Date as blank(the help button in EOI next to End Date indicates that I "could" leave it as blank if I am still employed) or should I be marking it as Feb?

Please let me know your thoughts. Any quick help is much appreciated.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

abhishekv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have submitted an EOI on the 12th Mar. However I am facing some nagging doubts. Do let me know if there is some other thread that I could be pasting this in.
> 
> ...


correct, leave it blank.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think they will cut down on # of invites.


Is it ? I hope I stand a chance for invite tonight with 70 pts :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mohrama (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi There

I submitted EOI with 60 points (Analyst Programmer) and 65 pts (vic ss) on 22/02/2017. Again I updated the EOI on 02/03/2017 (No change in the points). When can i expect the invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srinivasl84 said:


> Will i get lucky today considering the fact that only 44 invites are left for the current year ? or will it be next year 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineers) :/
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


I don't think it will go beyond 30 Jan with the current trend. So, you may 4-5 days late unfortunately unless there is some miracle.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

neeans said:


> Can I get invite in next round??/
> 
> Occupation class: 2631
> EOI: 20th Jan
> ...


Yes, if your point is 65. No if it's 60.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

djthevj said:


> correct, leave it blank.


Thanks for coming back, djthevj. Anybody else has differing/same views?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mohrama said:


> Hi There
> 
> I submitted EOI with 60 points (Analyst Programmer) and 65 pts (vic ss) on 22/02/2017. Again I updated the EOI on 02/03/2017 (No change in the points). When can i expect the invitation?


Is it 2611 ? In any case, unless its 2334, all pro rata 60 pointers are done for this year.

If it is 2611, it's almost close to impossible for 60 pointers now since 65 pointers have a lag of 7 months and they aren't expecting anything before Aug next year most likely for 189.

If it's 2613, you need 65 points else no invite this year most likely.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, if your point is 65. No if it's 60.


How about 70 pointers who have applied on or after 5th March 2017 keeping in mind the number of invitations left for this OC?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> Thanks for coming back, djthevj. Anybody else has differing/same views?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


You leave it blank, djthevj is right.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> How about 70 pointers who have applied on or after 5th March 2017 keeping in mind the number of invitations left for this OC?


Invite tonight in 1 hr if you have 70 points. Doesn't matter what's your DOE. First 70 pointers will be invited. Unless there are 44 guys with 70 points who have applied before 5 March 2017 (very unlikely never happened for this code), you will be invited. 

For now, do My Health Declarations and get your Medical appointment tomorrow if you can *before you lodge 189*. Congrats and good luck !

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Invite tonight in 1 hr if you have 70 points. Doesn't matter what's your DOE. First 70 pointers will be invited. Unless there are 44 guys with 70 points who have applied before 5 March 2017 (very unlikely never happened for this code), you will be invited.
> 
> For now, do My Health Declarations and get your Medical appointment tomorrow if you can *before you lodge 189*. Congrats and good luck !
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185



Thanks a lot for the positive words.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Thanks a lot for the positive words.


Glad to help. For now in the 1 hr you waiting, you can create your ImmiAccount and start My Health Declarations and also prepare your Credit Card ready for big payment.

The earlier you submit and lodge everything, the quicker you get your grant.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Glad to help. For now in the 1 hr you waiting, you can create your ImmiAccount and start My Health Declarations and also prepare your Credit Card ready for big payment.
> 
> The earlier you submit and lodge everything, the quicker you get your grant.


Best of luck and prayers for everyone!


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Glad to help. For now in the 1 hr you waiting, you can create your ImmiAccount and start My Health Declarations and also prepare your Credit Card ready for big payment.
> 
> The earlier you submit and lodge everything, the quicker you get your grant.


I am also expecting invite today. Created immiaccount and entered all the details. The problem is I have applied reissue of my wife's passport to add spouse name in it on Thursday. In Health declaration its asking my wife's passport. So if I give her current passport number and after thursday her passport number will be changed, that will create problem right?????? So for safer side I have planned to go for health declarations after receiving the new passport. 

Am I correct or not??


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

All the best people. Wish you get the invites today. Hang on. Cheers.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

All the best to everyone waiting for invites  Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

clock is ticking, few mins away ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

good luck guys!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ramvijay said:


> I am also expecting invite today. Created immiaccount and entered all the details. The problem is I have applied reissue of my wife's passport to add spouse name in it on Thursday. In Health declaration its asking my wife's passport. So if I give her current passport number and after thursday her passport number will be changed, that will create problem right?????? So for safer side I have planned to go for health declarations after receiving the new passport.
> 
> Am I correct or not??


Yes, better to do it after you get the new passport. 1 day won't matter much. As long as you get HAP ID and Referral Letter before you lodge 189.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Any invites,

If yes DOE please

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

has anyone got anything ?


----------



## kanez (Mar 14, 2017)

anyone got any invitation yet?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

March 2nd 2611 BA Received


----------



## zhangym315 (Dec 28, 2013)

got invited ~ EIO 01.31.2017 261313 - 65


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

Invited!

261313, 65 pts, 07 Feb


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zhangym315 said:


> got invited ~ EIO 01.31.2017 261313 - 65


Congratulations

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Invited; applied on 1st March 2017 with 70 points


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

zhangym315 said:


> got invited ~ EIO 01.31.2017 261313 - 65


Bro How can I check whether I have been invited or not?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

MaCK12 said:


> Invited; applied on 1st March 2017 with 70 points


Your job code please....


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

External auditor Dec 9 2016,70 invited


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

Got invite


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

No invite yet. Do we receive an email ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Bro How can I check whether I have been invited or not?


check your EOI account for status or wait for a few minutes for the email


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Lastly, got it Software engineer(26131), DOE 29th Jan at 12:45 P.M(AU time) . Last time, i missed by 40 minutes to be precise


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

Alhumdulillah invited!!!!!!!


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Your job code please....


Engineering Manager


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats all who got invites

******************************************
261112 - System Analyst
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
PTE - 10 points
Exp - 5 points

189 Submitted (60) - 23rd March, 2016
190 NSW (65) - 21st April, 2016
190 VIC(65) - 2nd Dec, 2016
[email protected]
******************************************


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2334 60 points Dec 6 2016 invited


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

bakbak said:


> check your EOI account for status or wait for a few minutes for the email


Congratulations and thanks for the reply.

I am also invited.


----------



## JMMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Invited 

EOI Date : 10th March 2017

ANZSCO - 261312


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

Invited

EOI - 4th feb
261313


----------



## johnrainier (Feb 10, 2017)

yes!!! got an invite, 261313 here with 65 points. EOI submitted 11th feb 2017.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 70 points Sep 29 2016 Received


----------



## kanez (Mar 14, 2017)

Invited!!!!

Mechanical Engineer
75pts
Submit on 8th March


----------



## zhangym315 (Dec 28, 2013)

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Bro How can I check whether I have been invited or not?


log on your EIO account, and the status turned to INVITED


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

External auditor 70 points Dec 15 2016 received


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Lastly, got it Software engineer(26131), DOE 29th Jan at 12:45 P.M(AU time) . Last time, i missed by 40 minutes to be precise





mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Alhumdulillah invited!!!!!!!





JMMB said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI Date : 10th March 2017
> 
> ...





bsendray said:


> Invited
> 
> EOI - 4th feb
> 261313





johnrainier said:


> yes!!! got an invite, 261313 here with 65 points. EOI submitted 11th feb 2017.





zhangym315 said:


> got invited ~ EIO 01.31.2017 261313 - 65





taga said:


> Invited!
> 
> 261313, 65 pts, 07 Feb





MaCK12 said:


> Invited; applied on 1st March 2017 with 70 points





kirk1031 said:


> External auditor Dec 9 2016,70 invited





bakbak said:


> Got invite





kanez said:


> Invited!!!!
> 
> Mechanical Engineer
> 75pts
> Submit on 8th March





kirk1031 said:


> External auditor 70 points Dec 15 2016 received


Congrats !!!


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

26311, eoi-10 march17.. invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

Do i get an invite for 189 if i already got approved for 190 in the same EOI? Actually i got invite for 190 yesterday but still waiting for 189. Thanks in advance!


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Congrats everyone. Cheers.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Please update your statuses!


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

I got the invite as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srinivasl84 said:


> Will i get lucky today considering the fact that only 44 invites are left for the current year ? or will it be next year 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineers) :/
> 
> Work - 10 Pts
> PTE - 10 pts
> ...


Did you get invited or not ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

confirmed 26131* up to 15/02.


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

Not sure have to check with my agent.. will call him now... hoping for that miracle


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

261312 65 points
EOI 31 jan 2017
Not yet invited


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Satanz said:


> 261312 65 points
> EOI 31 jan 2017
> Not yet invited


not possible.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srinivasl84 said:


> Not sure have to check with my agent.. will call him now... hoping for that miracle


Let's hope you get it mate.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Guys having a different sub-sections under 2613 make any differences on invite. Such as software engineering, developer programmer.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Guys having a different sub-sections under 2613 make any differences on invite. Such as software engineering, developer programmer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


no.


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

i see someone with DOE 03/02/2017 for 2631 being invited.... now i am more anxious


----------



## Satanz (Feb 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> not possible.


Actually i got approved for 190 yesterday. So does it mean that i wont get an invite for 189?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

26111* 65 confirmed @ 07/08/2016


----------



## lizamarie26 (Feb 28, 2017)

got an invite
261311 - Analyst Programmer
DOE - Feb 7, 2017
65 points


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone got invited in electronic and engineering technologist?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

All those who are already invited in 190 cannot be invited in 189 with same EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srinivasl84 said:


> i see someone with DOE 03/02/2017 for 2631 being invited.... now i am more anxious


Well you should be more hopeful. 3rd Feb may be good for you.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2334 60 points Dec 6 2016 invited


This is the best news I ve heard in a long time... Congrrrrrratssssssssssss!!!!!
Meaning mine is waiting

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well you should be more hopeful. 3rd Feb may be good for you.


i hope... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Invited! thnx...

233411|2ndDec2016|


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all invited! and those who did not get it this time... well next round is soon.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> This is the best news I ve heard in a long time... Congrrrrrratssssssssssss!!!!!
> Meaning mine is waiting
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


I hope you get it next round, if not in 28 days, you are most likely getting invited.

I think they did double invite tonight too, and hence the big movement in 2334.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> This is the best news I ve heard in a long time... Congrrrrrratssssssssssss!!!!!
> Meaning mine is waiting
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


Hey mctowel, you will surely be invited by this month or 14th april. But people who applied with 60 points after jan has feeble chance to get invited.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2334 60 points Dec 6 2016 invited


Is this info frok immitracker?... Immitracker has some issues, it automatically changed my status to invited, meanwhile, its not invited on skill select

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

controlengineer said:


> Invited! thnx...
> 
> 233411|2ndDec2016|


Did you confirm on skill select?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys, something is quite wrong with immitracker. They changed my status to invited, meanwhile I was not

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Hey mctowel, you will surely be invited by this month or 14th april. But people who applied with 60 points after jan has feeble chance to get invited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks... Its really looking positive right now

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I hope you get it next round, if not in 28 days, you are most likely getting invited.
> 
> I think they did double invite tonight too, and hence the big movement in 2334.


Yes, I noticed it... I hope so too... Thanks man

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

I am also invited for systems analysts with 75 points. I submitted my EOI today only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

desisingh said:


> I am also invited for systems analysts with 75 points. I submitted my EOI today only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fast


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

neeans said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
> 
> Finger crossed for today's invite than..


Has anyone got invitation for 2631 OCCP????

Please please let me know


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

bakbak said:


> Got invite


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

natali-new said:


> Fast


yeah super fast, points = 75 does all the trick.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

djthevj said:


> Lastly, got it Software engineer(26131), DOE 29th Jan at 12:45 P.M(AU time) . Last time, i missed by 40 minutes to be precise


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
I have a clarification while preparing my EOI under the Education title.

As per ACS:
My Bachelor's is assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with Major in computing.

In EOI:
I have shared the existing screenshot on the available options. I am not sure which one is to be chosen.

My actual degree is Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering. 

My confusion is among these 3 entries,
1) Bachelor Degree Other
2) Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
3) Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority (may be this option just because it has assessing authority - assuming to be ACS)

Also what is the cut off time to submit EOI for March 15 ?

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who has received the invites for 189. 

Now please withdraw your 190 applications if any and make room for others. 

All the best for next set of processes. 

Join in for further updates once u lodge the visa or any query regarding lodging the visa. 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-274.html#post12154537*


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

pradeepon4u said:


> View attachment 76721
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> ...


You have to choose - *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
*


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Yieeeeeeee.... got invitation... 2631


DOI: 20th Jan


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> You have to choose - *Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> *


Hi Shrinivas,

Thanks on the quick reply. Can you share more information on this. Coz as per ACS it looks like a different classification.

Also that my Bachelor's is in Bachelor of Engineering 

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## vksingh (Apr 29, 2014)

Got invite.
DOE 15/02/2017

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vksingh (Apr 29, 2014)

65 points ,261313

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi guys,

Is it possible to NOT claim experience points for positively assessed experience in the EOI? The experience is mentioned in EA outcome letter as relative but I don't want to claim it as my points are sufficient for invitation.


----------



## subufromchennai (May 30, 2016)

At last after more than 6 months tier less effort, we are able to get the invite today for 261313- 10th Feb- 65 points. Thanks to GOD.

All the best for the next round.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

What is the occupation ceiling remaining for the current year for ANZCODE 261313


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DIBP posted this new thing today I think.

Global visa and citizenship processing times

DIBP says uploading all is good for everyone. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> *A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.*


So, everyone who got invited do your My Health Declarations before you lodge.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

srinivasl84 said:


> i see someone with DOE 03/02/2017 for 2631 being invited.... now i am more anxious


I think that's an error for sure.if not then great but seems an error update.the last update seems to be of 24th Jan EOi.lets wait and watch.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*Cut off date*



subufromchennai said:


> At last after more than 6 months tier less effort, we are able to get the invite today for 261313- 10th Feb- 65 points. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> All the best for the next round.



Do we know the cut off date?


----------



## srinivasl84 (Jul 28, 2016)

vinodn007 said:


> I think that's an error for sure.if not then great but seems an error update.the last update seems to be of 24th Jan EOi.lets wait and watch.


Problem is that i will lose 5 points in June and the DOE will change and i will go back in the que again... i hv to give PTE again to improve my scores unless NSW does not invite...


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

srinivasl84 said:


> Problem is that i will lose 5 points in June and the DOE will change and i will go back in the que again... i hv to give PTE again to improve my scores unless NSW does not invite...


Can understand.however good luck and suggest you still give PTE now to ensure better change in queue as well as nsw.


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

*Ignored 190 invite , didnt get 189 either*

Hi ,

I am in this dilemma and need expert comments from the seniors .

My agent got an invite for me for subclass 190 NSW on 17-FEB-2017 , which I asked him to ignore (Even though my agent pushed and warned me that subclass 189 visa invite is not guaranteed based on DOE ) since I was interested in sub class 189 visa only. The invite expired on 3-MAR-2017. 

I was expecting an invite based on my points(65) and DOE(30/01/2017 16:46:41) from the updated EOI (I asked my agent to remove visa subclass 190 option from my EOI to avoid any further confusion) ,however he is saying that he has not yet got any invite on my behalf . 

Can anyone please suggest do I need to wait for 60 days from the initial date of 190 invite to be picked in 189 Invitation round or should I have been picked in 15-March-2017 round itself?

Regards,
Gaurav
Software Engineer - 261313 
DOE - 30/01/2017 16:46:41 
Points - 65
EOI Initially Submitted On: 30/01/2017
EOI Last Submitted On: 27/02/2017


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

I also got invite for 2631... DOI 20 Jan


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am in this dilemma and need expert comments from the seniors .
> 
> ...


You never accepted 190 and NSW never approved your 190 either. So, there is no 60 days waiting for you. You also didn't got invited tonight on 189. You will know if you got 190 as then your SkillSelect account will get locked and this didn't happened as you never applied asking for 190 approval.

I am not sure why you didn't received your 189 invite. Can't you login and see if your agent mistakenly deslected 189 instead of 190 ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

neeans said:


> I also got invite for 2631... DOI 20 Jan


Congrats ! That was the last invite for both 2631 and 2339 tonight for 189. Now 190 NSW is left for us.


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You never accepted 190 and NSW never approved your 190 either. So, there is no 60 days waiting for you. You also didn't got invited tonight on 189. You will know if you got 190 as then your SkillSelect account will get locked and this didn't happened as you never applied asking for 190 approval.
> 
> I am not sure why you didn't received your 189 invite. Can't you login and see if your agent mistakenly deslected 189 instead of 190 ?



I am going to be chasing probably tomorrow for getting the login credentials , I am sure he deselected 190 and not 189 ,as he sent me the updated pdf from skillselect which has this option only - Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) .Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Congratulations to all who got the invite today and especially those who have been waiting for a while.


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> DIBP posted this new thing today I think.
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> ...





zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! That was the last invite for both 2631 and 2339 tonight for 189. Now 190 NSW is left for us.




Thanks and all the best for you next invitation results...


----------



## vampinnamaneni (Jan 13, 2016)

Got it for 2613 65 Points EOI Date of Effect - 10 Feb 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

neeans said:


> Thanks and all the best for you next invitation results...


Thanks mate ! Lets hope for 190, no more invitation for me in 189.


----------



## Sushamit (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Friends 

i received the invite in Today's round 15th March 2017. I am now looking forward to completing my Indian PCC and other required documentations.

Regards
Sushamit 

PTE-A :- 10 Points 25/01/2017
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 07/02/2017
ACS Result : 06/03/2017 (+ve)
EOI : 08/03/2017 (70 Points(189))
Invitation : 15/03/2017
Submitted:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Sushamit said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> i received the invite in Today's round 15th March 2017. I am now looking forward to completing my Indian PCC and other required documentations.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. Best of luck to your visa application. Submit all the docs and forms beforehand to get the direct grant. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shari99 (Nov 28, 2016)

Did anyone got invite for 2335XX (Mechanical Engineer)


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

What is the DOE for 261111 ICT BA


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Congrats guys!!

Oh my god I am anxiously waiting for my agent to arrive at work, hopefully see the notification and contact me...

261313 (65) EOI 30/01/2017

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone here who got an invite for 22111 October eoi?


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I got invited on 15/03/2016.
Can someone guide me with the documents required.
Thanks


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I got invited on 15/03/2016.
> Can someone guide me with the documents required.
> Thanks


For which category were you invited.

What was your point score and when did you file for EOI?


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Sorry forgot to mention.
ANZSCO Code: 233411
EA Positive Assessment: 25th Aug 2016
PTE-A (L:75/R:74/S:86/W:74): 25th Nov 2016
189 EOI Created 60 points: 26 Nov 2016
Invitation received: 15 Mar 2017
Thanks


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Sorry forgot to mention.
> ANZSCO Code: 233411
> EA Positive Assessment: 25th Aug 2016
> PTE-A (L:75/R:74/S:86/W:74): 25th Nov 2016
> ...


That was a long wait. The required documents will be mentioned in the link you recieved in your invitation email.

For the employee-employer relationship, make sure you upload the maximum number of documents


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I want to clear confusion that do all documents need to be certified/Notarised.
For education documents is it compulsory to provide transcripts or mark sheets are accepted.
Can some one provide checklist for documents.
Thanks


----------



## angadgrover91 (Jan 27, 2017)

subufromchennai said:


> At last after more than 6 months tier less effort, we are able to get the invite today for 261313- 10th Feb- 65 points. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> All the best for the next round.


tireless*


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

subufromchennai said:


> At last after more than 6 months tier less effort, we are able to get the invite today for 261313- 10th Feb- 65 points. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> All the best for the next round.


Amazing! I am also waiting since Nov 2016.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

*stream of the bachelor 's degree*



zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate ! Lets hope for 190, no more invitation for me in 189.


Zaback, what's your stream of the bachelor 's degree? Maybe you could appeal to be a professional engineer?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

controlengineer said:


> Invited! thnx...
> 
> 233411|2ndDec2016|


Hello bro... Did you confirm your invitation on skill select?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 15th March 2017*

Looks like another double invitation round given the heavy number of invites we have seen so far. We have checked through various sources and forums and seen unofficial evidence of invitations up to the following dates …

2613 Software Engineer 65 points (EOI of 15/02/2017)
2211 Accountant 70 points (EOI of 05/10/2016)
2334 Electronics Engineer 60 points (EOI of 17/12/2016)
2335 Mechanical Engineer 65 points (EOI of 04/11/2016) – not seen any update yet ???
2339 Engineering Technologist 65 points (EOI of 16/12/2016)
2212 Auditor 70 points (EOI of 15/12/2016)
2611 ICT Business Analyst 65 points (EOI of 07/08/2016)
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points (EOI 03/02/2017)

We will update these dates if we see anything more recent/credible.

Source: Unofficial Skill Select results for 15th March 2017 | Iscah


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> *UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 15th March 2017*
> 
> Looks like another double invitation round given the heavy number of invites we have seen so far. We have checked through various sources and forums and seen unofficial evidence of invitations up to the following dates …
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm if the cutoff date of Auditors 2212 is correct? Because I can see a totally different case here on myimmitracker: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-15049


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Congrats guys!!
> 
> Oh my god I am anxiously waiting for my agent to arrive at work, hopefully see the notification and contact me...
> 
> ...


Invite received!


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> *UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 15th March 2017*
> 
> Looks like another double invitation round given the heavy number of invites we have seen so far. We have checked through various sources and forums and seen unofficial evidence of invitations up to the following dates …
> 
> ...


This Is Not Correct!!!! THERE IS A BUG ON IMMITRACKER. IMMITRACKER RANDOMLY CHANGED SOME PEOPLE'S STATUS TO INVITED. I am Dec 17, 233411.. 60pnts.... I didn't receive an invite yet immittacker changed my status to invited

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Can someone help in this please?




Saud131 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it possible to NOT claim experience points for positively assessed experience in the EOI? The experience is mentioned in EA outcome letter as relative but I don't want to claim it as my points are sufficient for invitation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mctowel said:


> This Is Not Correct!!!! THERE IS A BUG ON IMMITRACKER. IMMITRACKER RANDOMLY CHANGED SOME PEOPLE'S STATUS TO INVITED. I am Dec 17, 233411.. 60pnts.... I didn't receive an invite yet immittacker changed my status to invited
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Its not the bug dear. They follow the queue and update accordingly.. If someone having DOE after yours got invited than you must also have got the invite on 189. Thats why they would have updated it because its logical. Anyhow, Andrey may comment on this.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Its not the bug dear. They follow the queue and update accordingly.. If someone having DOE after yours got invited than you must also have got the invite on 189. Thats why they would have updated it because its logical. Anyhow, Andrey may comment on this.


It is not correct and I know what I am saying. Normally, immitracker is not updated automatically.... Its manually done. Hence many of us were surprised. I ve just logged into skill select again and there is no invite.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

mctowel said:


> It is not correct and I know what I am saying. Normally, immitracker is not updated automatically.... Its manually done. Hence many of us were surprised. I ve just logged into skill select again and there is no invite.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I thing what BulletAK trying to imply is, maybe the latest cutoff who got the invite are those who have Dec 17, 6AM cutoff time for example. And you have lodge your EOI December 17, maybe around 7AM for example. Cutoff time make a difference in your situation, that's why you haven't got the invite. But you will get it next round, pretty sure of it.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow just speechless for the only 8 days movement in Accountant EOI.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Can someone help in this please?


you can either claim or not claim your points for the experience. It's totally up to you.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Invite received!


Congrats dudeee.... now showtime!


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Heprex said:


> I thing what BulletAK trying to imply is, maybe the latest cutoff who got the invite are those who have Dec 17, 6AM cutoff time for example. And you have lodge your EOI December 17, maybe around 7AM for example. Cutoff time make a difference in your situation, that's why you haven't got the invite. But you will get it next round, pretty sure of it.


Noo, I asked Dec 14 person and he also was not invited, yet his Status changed for immitracker. The same happened to me for Dec 17 and most likely Iscah got their information from Immitracker 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

aisleandrow said:


> Wow just speechless for the only 8 days movement in Accountant EOI.


What was the movement in the previous round?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mctowel said:


> What was the movement in the previous round?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


See movement here: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Invited


----------



## Vemulurin (Sep 12, 2016)

Got my invite today


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

I got the invite. 
Can't thank everyone enough for your support.
Let's hope everyone gets it soon.
All the best.


----------



## Gaubob (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know if it's OK to lodge the visa for 189 without documentation for my partner english results? Can I submit the result after the invitation deadline? Will it impact to the evaluation process?
It's mentioned like this in the Border website:
_An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement* or can be completed during visa application processing*._

Thanks.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply. The problem is that the experience is shown as positively assessed on EA outcome letter. If I don't mark it as relevant in th EOI, the DIBP may ask why did you not claim a positive experience and they may have doubts on my case.




aumelb1 said:


> you can either claim or not claim your points for the experience. It's totally up to you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It was a decent round last night. Lots of people got ITAs


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> *UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 15th March 2017*
> 
> Looks like another double invitation round given the heavy number of invites we have seen so far. We have checked through various sources and forums and seen unofficial evidence of invitations up to the following dates …
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, it seems there's no Accountant who got an invite at 70 points.


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey! Can anyone tell, marriage certificate a mandate doc required to apply for Visa???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neeans said:


> Hey! Can anyone tell, marriage certificate a mandate doc required to apply for Visa???




Yes. If you are married that is... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Zaback, what's your stream of the bachelor 's degree? Maybe you could appeal to be a professional engineer?


Well mine is Accord degree from UK- BEng, so no CDR to influence. It's a straight forward Eng Tech for them. So, yes any UK BENg is a straight forward ENG Tech since UK Bachelor is 3 years. If 233914 is removed, I may have to do Masters to get PE Aerospace Engg.

I want to go to Melbourne this time, so I am fine waiting till July for 189 - but it seems job opportunities for mechanical/aerospace related jobs may be better in Sydney than anywhere else and also 190 NSW might come before, so in a serious dilemma. Let's hope they release SOL 2017-18 soon.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Gaubob said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know if it's OK to lodge the visa for 189 without documentation for my partner english results? Can I submit the result after the invitation deadline? Will it impact to the evaluation process?
> It's mentioned like this in the Border website:
> _An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement* or can be completed during visa application processing*._
> ...


Can anyone reply on this. would like to know the answer


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, 
I have query about PCC. Sorry for posting this in this thread . I acquired my PCC from India last year that got expired just a week ago. Do I need to obtain the PCC again from India even if I had not visited India after the last PCC was issued? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Can anyone reply on this. would like to know the answer


For your Spouse/dependents, yes it can be done anytime during that 12 months as written there or after you lodge your visa as that is not contributing towards any points you claimed in your EOI.

Only the related assessment/tests you submitted in EOI needs to be done before you submit your EOI. Rest can be done later.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Gaubob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if it's OK to lodge the visa for 189 without documentation for my partner english results? Can I submit the result after the invitation deadline? Will it impact to the evaluation process?
> 
> ...




Your application will remain pending until you provide spouse English ability 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> I am going to be chasing probably tomorrow for getting the login credentials , I am sure he deselected 190 and not 189 ,as he sent me the updated pdf from skillselect which has this option only - Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) .Thanks for your explanation.


Got the invite it was hidden under my agent's emails


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Saud131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. The problem is that the experience is shown as positively assessed on EA outcome letter. If I don't mark it as relevant in th EOI, the DIBP may ask why did you not claim a positive experience and they may have doubts on my case.


Tell them that you had sufficient points to have been invited. My friend also authorised his employment for 6 months in Eng Au.
If you don't tick relevant employment then you don't have to worry about .


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well mine is Accord degree from UK- BEng, so no CDR to influence. It's a straight forward Eng Tech for them. So, yes any UK BENg is a straight forward ENG Tech since UK Bachelor is 3 years. If 233914 is removed, I may have to do Masters to get PE Aerospace Engg.
> 
> I want to go to Melbourne this time, so I am fine waiting till July for 189 - but it seems job opportunities for mechanical/aerospace related jobs may be better in Sydney than anywhere else and also 190 NSW might come before, so in a serious dilemma. Let's hope they release SOL 2017-18 soon.


Oh I see, let's hope they will not remove that. I personally believe that they won't do that simply because it contains many streams :

Aeronautical Engineering Technologist 
Agricultural Engineering Technologist 
Biomedical Engineering Technologist 
Chemical Engineering Technologist 
Industrial Engineering Technologist 
Mining Engineering Technologist


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I want to clear confusion that do all documents need to be certified/Notarised.
> For education documents is it compulsory to provide transcripts or mark sheets are accepted.
> Can some one provide checklist for documents.
> Thanks


Sent you a pm bro... Please reply

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Oh I see, let's hope they will not remove that. I personally believe that they won't do that simply because it contains many streams :
> 
> Aeronautical Engineering Technologist
> Agricultural Engineering Technologist
> ...


Thanks mate ! Aren't you living in Melbourne now ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Was yesterday's round double or single invites for prorata?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate ! Aren't you living in Melbourne now ?


No bro , now in my hometown.


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi All, Im new to this forum.
EOI submitted on 06/03 2613 65 points
Can I claim partners 5 points in my case?
My partner is gynaecologist, doctor, assessment needed frm Medical Board of Austraila MBA.
Can it be possible to achieve 5 extra points as the occupation is listed in SOL, but assessment authority is MBA (not ACS)?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

ravi1913 said:


> Hi All, Im new to this forum.
> EOI submitted on 06/03 2613 65 points
> Can I claim partners 5 points in my case?
> My partner is gynaecologist, doctor, assessment needed frm Medical Board of Austraila MBA.
> ...


Yes


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Yes


Thank you alot.
My wife doesnt have much work exp, so do i just need to assess her medical degree xertificates? and there will be fee as well which i need to pay? (like we do in ACS assessment) please confirm.
Or shall wait for next few rounds as by the time I will get her assessment, I might get invite on 65 points (2613) in next few rounds?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## utsavshrivastava (Nov 25, 2016)

*New Member*

New Member here!

Hi all,

Got my invite yesterday. had been silent follower of the forum and thanks to all for your inputs. Will keep you all posted about the progress.

Structural Engineer 233214
EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA) 
1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6 :Cry: 
2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82 
EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
Lodged: Pending


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> No bro , now in my hometown.


When are you planning to move. Going Melbourne or some other city this time ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

utsavshrivastava said:


> New Member here!
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Congrats on your invite ! Do Medical before you lodge, it will save you lots of time.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes I have sufficient points for invitation. So I don't want to claim experience points but people are saying that I need to claim experience points becuase EA letter is showing that I have 4 years positively assessed. What should I do now?




aumelb1 said:


> Tell them that you had sufficient points to have been invited. My friend also authorised his employment for 6 months in Eng Au.
> If you don't tick relevant employment then you don't have to worry about .


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

ravi1913 said:


> Thank you alot.
> My wife doesnt have much work exp, so do i just need to assess her medical degree xertificates? and there will be fee as well which i need to pay? (like we do in ACS assessment) please confirm.
> Or shall wait for next few rounds as by the time I will get her assessment, I might get invite on 65 points (2613) in next few rounds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Just go googling bro, I don't have much details in medicine assessment.But as per 2613 specialisation, what is your date of effect ?when did you apply for Invitation ?


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

aumelb1 said:


> Just go googling bro, I don't have much details in medicine assessment.But as per 2613 specialisation, what is your date of effect ?when did you apply for Invitation ?


Ok. DOE is 06/03/2017 on 65 points.
When should I expect the invitation.
Thank you alot for your quick response 

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

ravi1913 said:


> Ok. DOE is 06/03/2017 on 65 points.
> When should I expect the invitation.
> Thank you alot for your quick response
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


It is far ahead for you as the last invitations DOE was on 29/01/2017 12:08 pm for 2613 according to DIBP https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Any chance to get an invite this month with below profile?

1. 233512 and Mechanical Engineer
2. 01-03-2017
3. 65 w/o State Sponsorship
4. offshore


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Any chance to get an invite this month with below profile?
> 
> 1. 233512 and Mechanical Engineer
> 2. 01-03-2017
> ...


You won't get 189 this year. 190 maybe if you have Superior English.


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Any chance to get an invite this month with below profile?
> 
> 1. 233512 and Mechanical Engineer
> 2. 01-03-2017
> ...


not this month. Maybe april or may. or even next year.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> Got the invite it was hidden under my agent's emails


On what occupation gaurav ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

Oki thanks @amuelb1

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> I have query about PCC. Sorry for posting this in this thread . I acquired my PCC from India last year that got expired just a week ago. Do I need to obtain the PCC again from India even if I had not visited India after the last PCC was issued?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes from nearby Indian consulate or embassy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hmj (Mar 15, 2017)

HI guys,

New member!

I will apply for EOI in few days waiting for261313 ACS results. My question is it looks like 261313 ceiling will be hit soon only approx. 900 left.

Should I go for 190 (70 points) or apply for 189 (65), if I want to get ITA quickly.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> Got the invite it was hidden under my agent's emails


Hello
One quick question. Does the ITA come only via email/Agent email? Not updated in the skill select? 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello
> One quick question. Does the ITA come only via email/Agent email? Not updated in the skill select?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Your SkillSelect should be locked and should show apply for 189/190 PR Visa or similar.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi 

Do you belive that i have chance to recieve invitation this year 


ANZSCO Code: 233913 Biomdical engineer ( other engineering professionals )
EA Assessment Fast Track 01.Feb.2017
Outcome : 14 March 2017
IELTS : L 7, R 6,5 S 7, W 6 : 29 oct 2016
EOI submited : 189 60 points / 65 points 190 15.march.2017
Invitation Received:??!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you belive that i have chance to recieve invitation this year
> 
> ...


189 is closed this year. I would suggest taking PTE-A and get 10 English points so your points can go to 70 and more chances for 190 NSW invite with 70+5 points.

Or you can find out if 233913 is still in SOL 2017-18 and try get invite next year. Still, I think you will ace PTE-A easily and will hit 7+ in all may be 8+ too. You do want to have 65 or more for a sure invite next July or for 190 NSW this year. 60 points may not help for 189 next year or 190 this year.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801

My IELTS score was like you, but my PTE result is like this. I am sure your PTE result will be similar to mine and it will be a walk in the park for you to get those 10 points to get to 70 points. Don't miss out !


----------



## sensekrishna (Jan 7, 2017)

*Awaiting ITA....*

Hello,
Hoping to get invited somewhere in March 2017.

Mechanical Engineer - 233512
Total - 65 Points - 189
Date of EOI - 10/02/2017
Awaiting ITA..... 

Could anyone let me know the possibility of getting an ITA in March?

Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sensekrishna said:


> Hello,
> Hoping to get invited somewhere in March 2017.
> 
> Mechanical Engineer - 233512
> ...


You won't be invited for 189 this year. The DOE of 2335 won't move past mid Dec 2016 if being very optimistic and most likely won't even cross Nov 2016 realistically, let alone go to Feb 10. Sorry mate.


----------



## sensekrishna (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm worried. What is DOE? I see that the visa date of effect for 233512 have crossed 10-Feb-2017 already but for 70 points. Could you please clarify more?


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

What are chances of getting an invite this year? I can see from forum that EOI submitted till 15th Feb 2017 have been cleared.
I have submitted my EOI on 25th Feb 2017 for 2613 ( Analyst Programmer).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sensekrishna said:


> I'm worried. What is DOE? I see that the visa date of effect for 233512 have crossed 10-Feb-2017 already but for 70 points. Could you please clarify more?


You don't have 70 points. For 65 it's Nov 10.

You can try for 190 Visa or try get to 70 points for your 189 invite anytime before 12 April most likely.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

victor0712 said:


> What are chances of getting an invite this year? I can see from forum that EOI submitted till 15th Feb 2017 have been cleared.
> I have submitted my EOI on 25th Feb 2017 for 2613 ( Analyst Programmer).


Most likely next round. You are most likely going to be invited assuming you have 65 points. If 70, definitely.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

victor0712 said:


> What are chances of getting an invite this year? I can see from forum that EOI submitted till 15th Feb 2017 have been cleared.
> I have submitted my EOI on 25th Feb 2017 for 2613 ( Analyst Programmer).


You'll get invited either next round or the one after


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member. I have submitted EOI under Electronics Engineering (233411) with DOE 20/01/2017. Do you guys think I still have chance to receive the invitation this financial year?

Thanks,

Minh


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a new member. I have submitted EOI under Electronics Engineering (233411) with DOE 20/01/2017. Do you guys think I still have chance to receive the invitation this financial year?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Minh


Sorry I forgot to mention. My point is 60


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your SkillSelect should be locked and should show apply for 189/190 PR Visa or similar.


Thanks zaback21. Is there a hope to get the ITA for 261111 65 points, EOI applied on 14th Feb 2017? How about for state sponsorship visa? 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1 (Jan 27, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a new member. I have submitted EOI under Electronics Engineering (233411) with DOE 20/01/2017. Do you guys think I still have chance to receive the invitation this financial year?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Minh


Possibly in April-May if the quota will not have finished by that time.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Thanks zaback21. Is there a hope to get the ITA for 261111 65 points, EOI applied on 14th Feb 2017? How about for state sponsorship visa?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Well not this year for 189. The current lag is 7 months and quota is finishing soon like in 1-2 rounds. 

Well if you have Superior English, you may have some chance but no one can tell.


----------



## pravin007 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

My first post here. I've been following this thread for a while. Got my invite yesterday. Will be more active in the lodged threads going forward. 
Lots of things to be done now including my PCC from US, UK, Singapore and India 


PTE Attempt (30/12/2016): L90 R83 S68 W90
EOI Submitted 65 Points : 31 Jan, 2017
Invited : 15 Mar, 2017
Lodged: TBD
Med Examination done: TBD
Direct Grant: TBD


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a new member. I have submitted EOI under Electronics Engineering (233411) with DOE 20/01/2017. Do you guys think I still have chance to receive the invitation this financial year?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Minh


With the current trend, you won't be invited unless there is some miracle. The occupation will most likely finish with mid Dec as cut-off date for 65 pointers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pravin007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post here. I've been following this thread for a while. Got my invite yesterday. Will be more active in the lodged threads going forward.
> Lots of things to be done now including my PCC from US, UK, Singapore and India
> ...


Congrats ! Get the medical Referral Letter and HAP ID if you want direct grant. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi,

I've submitted EOI on March 14th 2017. When could I possibly expect an invite? Or will I get an at all  I see that 2613 is fast approaching it's ceiling limit.

Occupation Code - 261313
Points - 65
Submission of EOI - 14th Mar 

Regards,
TRNT


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

EOI effect date-18th feb 2017 with 65 points for 261313.
Shall I expect invite in next March round (29th march)?


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

Can't get dates for medical visa service centers too busy .


Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY) 
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES P Y )
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted(189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation :15/3/17 
VISA LODGE - 16/3/17 WITH PCC
MEDICAL - PENDING
GRANT DATE -


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> With the current trend, you won't be invited unless there is some miracle. The occupation will most likely finish with mid Dec as cut-off date for 65 pointers.


You made a mistake there... His occupation is electronics, not technologist. Electronics unofficial cut off is at 2nd December 60 points. The trend will reach the end of December for 60 points 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> You made a mistake there... His occupation is electronics, not technologist. Electronics unofficial cut off is at 2nd December 60 points. The trend will reach the end of December for 60 points
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Well not quite. I know it's Electronics 2334. I predicted mid Dec, but last round DOE (2nd Dec) makes it probably end of Dec. Still, with 20 Jan he won't get it.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks man. How about the 190, is there a criteria by which the allocation happens for 26111, is there a trend available to show how long it would take to get the ITA?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Thanks man. How about the 190, is there a criteria by which the allocation happens for 26111, is there a trend available to show how long it would take to get the ITA?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Not really. It's all up to NSW to decide if they want to invite any 261111 and if then how many.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

Do you know when can i be invited based on the outcome of last invitation round?

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : 10 Points
ACS positive : 15 points
Education : 15 points 
Age : 25 points
Total points : 65
EOI Submitted (189) : 08/MAR/2017---(65 Points)


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

kptPP said:


> EOI effect date-18th feb 2017 with 65 points for 261313.
> Shall I expect invite in next March round (29th march)?


Yes, you should be able to receive the invite in the round of 29th March.

Get all the documents ready and in place. 

All the best !


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not really. It's all up to NSW to decide if they want to invite any 261111 and if then how many.


Thanks zaback21.i see 2 options - a) retake PTE to reach 75 before this year/quota ends​, b) hope the cutoff will remain 65 for next year and expect the ITA by July/Aug'17

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Thanks zaback21.i see 2 options - a) retake PTE to reach 75 before this year/quota ends​, b) hope the cutoff will remain 65 for next year and expect the ITA by July/Aug'17
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


You will get invited in July with 65, the only worry being your occupation staying in SOL 2017-18.


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well not quite. I know it's Electronics 2334. I predicted mid Dec, but last round DOE (2nd Dec) makes it probably end of Dec. Still, with 20 Jan he won't get it.


Thanks for sharing. If this is the case, do you think Electronics will be in the list for the 17-18 financial year? I'm quite worried at the moment since it's very hard to get PTE from 65 to 79 in 1-2 months.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Thanks for sharing. If this is the case, do you think Electronics will be in the list for the 17-18 financial year? I'm quite worried at the moment since it's very hard to get PTE from 65 to 79 in 1-2 months.


Most likely staying, but no guarantee. I think 2334 probably has two more invitation round since they are inviting twice the people now. So, 12 April is most likely the last round.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2017 &lt;==*



pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Do you know when can i be invited based on the outcome of last invitation round?
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : 10 Points
> ...




Try and improve your pte to get invite in next round. I was also having the same points as yours. Got 20 in PTE and made it 75. All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

TRNT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted EOI on March 14th 2017. When could I possibly expect an invite? Or will I get an at all  I see that 2613 is fast approaching it's ceiling limit.
> 
> ...


Current trends are about 42 days wait for 65 pointers on 2613.
You should get invited at the end of April round - assuming the ceiling hasn't been reached yet, it seems they've been doubling the number of invites in the last 2 rounds. Good luck!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Do you know when can i be invited based on the outcome of last invitation round?
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : 10 Points
> ...


You should get invited by the end of April round.


----------



## sensekrishna (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you. 
Would applying a new EOI for 190-NSW / SA(not sure where i get more job prospects for mechanical engineer) affect my current 189 application in any way? 
Is it a better idea to edit my current EOI to add 190 as well? 
If I get invited in 190 first, what happens to my 189 EOI?
is it worth waiting for 189 invitation now?
My job code is in flagged list for removal next year. Not sure what would be a good move forward for getting invite this year. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Dear members,
I put the EOI request on 16th March for Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 with 65 points. When can I expect the invitation. Will it happen in this SOL 16-17. Will I get the chance in this FY.
Will 263111 get removed in SOL 17-18. Getting worried, someone please advise.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey guys 
Do you believe that NOC 2339 Biomedical engineer will remain in SOL list for the next year?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ozielover said:


> Dear members,
> I put the EOI request on 16th March for Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 with 65 points. When can I expect the invitation. Will it happen in this SOL 16-17. Will I get the chance in this FY.
> Will 263111 get removed in SOL 17-18. Getting worried, someone please advise.


All 44 places have been used up and the occupation is closed for the year.ypur next chance is in July now.you can procure submit nsw state nomination eoi


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Do you know when can i be invited based on the outcome of last invitation round?
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : 10 Points
> ...


You might just make it through the gate. 

All the best for future actions.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ozielover said:


> Dear members,
> I put the EOI request on 16th March for Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 with 65 points. When can I expect the invitation. Will it happen in this SOL 16-17. Will I get the chance in this FY.
> Will 263111 get removed in SOL 17-18. Getting worried, someone please advise.


For 65 points, I doubt whether it will happen in this FY. 

About the second part whether it will be removed, I'm not sure. But looking at the trend. It might continue for one more year.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
Can someone help me with the birth certificate translation, as I have both mine and my partner's birth certificate in language other than English.
I have obtained English translation birth certificate, is that valid for the Visa application.
Thanks


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

hello everyone, just curious if there will still be verifications done on me with the company i work for after I lodge my family's visa application? hoping all things go smoothly thereafter...thank you!


----------



## manugunta (Mar 17, 2017)

Do someone know when can i be invited based on the outcome of last invitation round?

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : 10 Points
ACS positive : 10 points
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points
Total points : 65
EOI Submitted (189) : 02/MAR/2017---(65 Points)


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

@vinodn007
Thanks for the reply, looking into current trend how long does it take for NSW invitation for 263111.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

thank you shrinivaskk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Any chances for 2613* category to get invited on 60 points?


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Do you know when can i be invited based on the outcome of last invitation round?
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : 10 Points
> ...


Hey, I am sailing on the same boat. I too submitted EOI for Software Engineer with 65 points on 09-Mar. Let me know if you receive ITA.

All the best!


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

icycool said:


> Any chances for 2613* category to get invited on 60 points?


Chances are fairly low. and this year impossible


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*Timeline*



uvrays said:


> Hey, I am sailing on the same boat. I too submitted EOI for Software Engineer with 65 points on 09-Mar. Let me know if you receive ITA.
> 
> All the best!


It take around 1 month. expect it on 26th April or 10th May. But that is very tentative, year ends are very unpredictable.


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi I have updated my EOI for 263111 (Computer Network) with 70 points (subclass 189) and 75 points(subclass 190) on 17th Mar 17 while original EOI for 65 points (subclass 189) was filed on 8th mar 17.

I have 3 queries, can someone please suggest/advice 
1) For subclass 189, when can I expect the invite to come?
2) For subclass 190, apart from EOI, do I have to follow/apply on any specific state websites?
3) What is the current ceiling for 263111 that is filled for this year?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sdara said:


> Hi I have updated my EOI for 263111 (Computer Network) with 70 points (subclass 189) and 75 points(subclass 190) on 17th Mar 17 while original EOI for 65 points (subclass 189) was filed on 8th mar 17.
> 
> I have 3 queries, can someone please suggest/advice
> 1) For subclass 189, when can I expect the invite to come?
> ...


1-closed for this year and you will get 189 invite if it opens coming year with new quota.
2-no you don't.wait for nsw to send you ITA.
3-1500 and it reached 1500 on 15th March invitation round.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

I have 75points for NSW but with 10points english only. How long do you think I will get my invitation.


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

I have applied EOI for 233211 ( Civil Eng ) with 60 points for subclass 189 and 65 points for subclass 190 (NSW). 
When will I get invited ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> 1-closed for this year and you will get 189 invite if it opens coming year with new quota.
> 2-no you don't.wait for nsw to send you ITA.
> 3-1500 and it reached 1500 on 15th March invitation round.


Thanks Vinod for the quick revert and for point 3, can you share any link that shows the ceiling is completed?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Bad_english said:


> I have applied EOI for 233211 ( Civil Eng ) with 60 points for subclass 189 and 65 points for subclass 190 (NSW).
> When will I get invited ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


29th march, next round

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sdara said:


> Thanks Vinod for the quick revert and for point 3, can you share any link that shows the ceiling is completed?


It will be updated soon.you can google for the link. Website border.gov.au

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/when-are-the-occupation-ceilings-posted-online


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> 1-closed for this year and you will get 189 invite if it opens coming year with new quota.
> 2-no you don't.wait for nsw to send you ITA.
> 3-1500 and it reached 1500 on 15th March invitation round.



Where did you get the info that it the quota has been reached? The results are not out.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Thanks Vinod for the quick revert and for point 3, can you share any link that shows the ceiling is completed?


Vinod is correct but it cannot be confirmed until the results come out soon.

ANZSCO 2631

15/02/2017 50 invited total invited for YTD 1282/1426
01/03/2017 100 invited total invited YTD 1382/1426

so on the 15/03/2017 invite, there were only 44 places left - so whether it was a Single or a Double invite, it is fair to assume, the Ceiling was reached and no more 189/489FS invites until July 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Vinod is correct but it cannot be confirmed until the results come out soon.
> 
> ANZSCO 2631
> 
> ...


I doubt - we still might have another round.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

when the skillselect occupation ceiling will get updated it still shows 44 available for 2631.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> It will be updated soon.you can google for the link. Website border.gov.au
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/when-are-the-occupation-ceilings-posted-online


It may be updated in 2-3 weeks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bad_english said:


> I have applied EOI for 233211 ( Civil Eng ) with 60 points for subclass 189 and 65 points for subclass 190 (NSW).
> When will I get invited ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As mctowel said next round.

Get all your PCC and do My Health Declarations now so you can lodge on 29 March. Get Referral Letter before you lodge if you want to get direct grant.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I doubt - we still might have another round.


? Are you doubting that the ceiling of 1426 for this occupation was reached in the 15th March 2017 invitation round ? On what basis do you think there may be another round for this occupation on 29th March 2017 ?


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

mctowel said:


> 29th march, next round
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...




I hope you will be right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> As mctowel said next round.
> 
> Get all your PCC and do My Health Declarations now so you can lodge on 29 March. Get Referral Letter before you lodge if you want to get direct grant.
> 
> This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185



Appreciate your suggestion and I will book PCC and Medical. 
What is this Referral letter?
What other documents I should have prepared?
I am showing 5 years of experience in 3 companies, have offer letter and tax documents and relieving and experience letters. 
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bad_english said:


> Appreciate your suggestion and I will book PCC and Medical.
> What is this Referral letter?
> What other documents I should have prepared?
> I am showing 5 years of experience in 3 companies, have offer letter and tax documents and relieving and experience letters.
> ...


Can't help you with regarding what you need for work exp documentation, but follow my link and you will know about Referral Letter. You can do it now.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Electronics Engineers had used up 821 places of 1000 in the double invite of 01 March 2017. If it was another double invite of 58 for the 15 March 2017 then that will use 879 out of 1000. It looks like with double invites, the date of effect goes 12 to 14 days. If double invites keep going There will be 58 places on 29 March 2017 invite and 58 for the 12 April 2017 invite and then final invite for the year would be just 5 places for 26 April 2017.

So with Double invites, you should get invited on  12 April 2017.

Single invites move less than 50% of a double invite. Let's estimate 5 days per invite - so 5 more single invites left, assuming 15 March 2017 was a double invite. So you would still look good for an invite on 10th May - the last but one invite for the year.

If I was you I would be hoping that the double invites continue


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi all, Im expecting the invitation in next 2 rounds, i have applied for uk and india PCCs, hopefully will be received by next week.
Can I anyone advise wheather I can do the medicals before getting an invite or should be done after receiving an invite?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ravi1913 said:


> Hi all, Im expecting the invitation in next 2 rounds, i have applied for uk and india PCCs, hopefully will be received by next week.
> Can I anyone advise wheather I can do the medicals before getting an invite or should be done after receiving an invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


You should complete My Health Declarations now and get your Referral Letter and HAP ID. Schedule your Medical the day you get invite or next day and lodge it straightaway that day. 

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You should complete My Health Declarations now and get your Referral Letter and HAP ID. Schedule your Medical the day you get invite or next day and lodge it straightaway that day.
> 
> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


Oki thanks mate. Referral letter? i have releiving letters of my prior 2 companies and all other relative documents, so do I need referral letter frm my current company?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ravi1913 said:


> Oki thanks mate. Referral letter? i have releiving letters of my prior 2 companies and all other relative documents, so do I need referral letter frm my current company?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Just go to the link mate.


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just go to the link mate.


Okk thank you

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> ? Are you doubting that the ceiling of 1426 for this occupation was reached in the 15th March 2017 invitation round ? On what basis do you think there may be another round for this occupation on 29th March 2017 ?


Actually will take my words back. Yes ceiling had been reached most likely.

Rounds should take place every 2 weeks. So I think it will take place 3rd time this month.


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Can't help you with regarding what you need for work exp documentation, but follow my link and you will know about Referral Letter. You can do it now.


I thought referral letter from someone. 
Thank you for help


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bad_english said:


> I thought referral letter from someone.
> Thank you for help


No problem. You can read this one and why Complete Application is good for you.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications



> *Achieving a faster visa decision
> *
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> *A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.*


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Electronics Engineers had used up 821 places of 1000 in the double invite of 01 March 2017. If it was another double invite of 58 for the 15 March 2017 then that will use 879 out of 1000. It looks like with double invites, the date of effect goes 12 to 14 days. If double invites keep going There will be 58 places on 29 March 2017 invite and 58 for the 12 April 2017 invite and then final invite for the year would be just 5 places for 26 April 2017.
> 
> So with Double invites, you should get invited on 12 April 2017.
> 
> ...


Sorry, who were you addressing?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, 

I've claimed 10 points for my work experience (3 Years) in Australia in the last 5 years. I completed 36 months of work in Australia, but its not continuous. 

There were breaks in between where I've worked from India, hope that is okay for claiming points. Please answer. 

Thanks,
Suresh.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

survij said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've claimed 10 points for my work experience (3 Years) in Australia in the last 5 years. I completed 36 months of work in Australia, but its not continuous.
> 
> ...


have you got your assessment done ? What does it says ?

Usually the total counts, not continuous isn't an issue. So, even if your total is 36 months in Australia, then you will get 10 points.

I am not sure if working in India in between lets says even for the Australian company will count or not.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Guys,

I got my health check up done on last wednesday. However, the status still shows as "examination in progress". I was planning to submit my application today. Do you think i should wait until the medical clearance is given OR proceed further and give the reference of HAP id while attaching the documents?

Please suggest.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I am in process of submitting EOI. I degree holder (Bachelor of Tecnology) and duration of course was 4 years. But I dont have exact dates of start and completion of degree. I remember months and years but not exact dates. 
Can I enter approximate say 1Jul2010 to 30June2014 ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

djthevj said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my health check up done on last wednesday. However, the status still shows as "examination in progress". I was planning to submit my application today. Do you think i should wait until the medical clearance is given OR proceed further and give the reference of HAP id while attaching the documents?
> 
> Please suggest.


You lodge asap, medical report or progress is not your worry.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am in process of submitting EOI. I degree holder (Bachelor of Tecnology) and duration of course was 4 years. But I dont have exact dates of start and completion of degree. I remember months and years but not exact dates.
> Can I enter approximate say 1Jul2010 to 30June2014 ?


Yes, you can assume dates if you don't know the exact day.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you can assume dates if you don't know the exact day.


Thanks for quick reply mate


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi 

My Australian police clearance is completed two weeks back and got an email saying that it has been dispatched (to India), though I haven't received yet. Anyone else has faced/ is facing the same situation? 

Also, my GSM has asked for the same through email. Should I write back to her stating the wait? Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> have you got your assessment done ? What does it says ?
> 
> Usually the total counts, not continuous isn't an issue. So, even if your total is 36 months in Australia, then you will get 10 points.
> 
> I am not sure if working in India in between lets says even for the Australian company will count or not.


Thank you Zaback21. My ACS has clearly mentioned the dates that I've worked in India and Australia, which will sum up 37 months in Australia. 

Also, can you advise on the documents that needs JP attestation and which do not require attestation. From my analysis below I've categorized. 

Attestation Required:
-- Education Qualifications, 
-- Passport, 
-- PCC, 
-- AFP Check, 
-- Marriage Certificate, 
-- Birth Certificate,

Attestation Not Required: 
-- PTE Result, 
-- ACS, 
-- Form 80, 1221, 
-- Payslips, 
-- Tax Assessments, 
-- Work Experience/Reference Letters, 
-- Resume. 

Thanks,
Suresh.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

survij said:


> Thank you Zaback21. My ACS has clearly mentioned the dates that I've worked in India and Australia, which will sum up 37 months in Australia.
> 
> Also, can you advise on the documents that needs JP attestation and which do not require attestation. From my analysis below I've categorized.
> 
> ...


Just make sure your start and end dates with each position match the time period given by ACS and that you make it at least 36 completed months - 156 weeks of paid work in Australia. Your PAYG Summary will have the exact start and finish dates


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Just make sure your start and end dates with each position match the time period given by ACS and that you make it at least 36 completed months - 156 weeks of paid work in Australia. Your PAYG Summary will have the exact start and finish dates


Thank you Welshtone... PAYG summary is given for the financial year from my organisation. Hope that is okay. Please advise.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

survij said:


> Thank you Welshtone... PAYG summary is given for the financial year from my organisation. Hope that is okay. Please advise.


That's right, but if you did not work the whole financial year it will have your start date and/or finish date


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

*HOPE TO GET GRANT IN APRIL FIRST WEEK BEFORE EASTER HOLIDAYS.



Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)

ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
Age : 30 points 

Timeline

EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017

GRANT DATE ; EXPECTED FIRST WEEK APRIL :behindsofa:
*


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Sorry, who were you addressing?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Yes you - sorry I forgot to include quote


----------



## Bombino (Oct 30, 2016)

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
Total Points : 65 (But my DOB is 17th May, I will become 33 and lose 5 points)
EOI - 7th March 2017.

My application has become a Hollywood movie. Do you think I will be able to get invitation before 17th May ? Please let me know.

Now if I dont get before 17th May what happens then? Will I get ever invitation in next 2 years ? or it is completely gone?
I heard the current minimum point is 65. is it true ?


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi friends and Zaback21

Can you plz confirm an information, 
I don't have income tax documents and payslip for the year 2006 .I already explained and convinced ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA that salary low I don't have income tax document for year 2006 for my first employer 2006 to 2009 and succeed in that. How about the CO during Visa processing? Will they accept since EA already accepted it ? or can I submit bank statement showing Salary for 2006 year ? Will they accept as valid proof 
Thanks for your feedback. 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

Bombino said:


> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> Total Points : 65 (But my DOB is 17th May, I will become 33 and lose 5 points)
> EOI - 7th March 2017.
> 
> ...



*There is little hope but still you can get, still 500-600 ceiling left, Fab had 28 days invitations already passed till 15/02/17 so there will be hope in APRIL 12 round if ceiling will not reach till maximum.

If you did't get this year then you have to keep your eyes on new rules which will be going to change from 1st of JULY hope after this many of occupation will come below at 60 points. Immigration working on it to make it more easier.*


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Yes you - sorry I forgot to include quote


Thanks man, I appreciate

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Bombino said:


> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> Total Points : 65 (But my DOB is 17th May, I will become 33 and lose 5 points)
> EOI - 7th March 2017.
> 
> ...


I suggest you to apply for NSW nomination. With 70 points, you should get invite in the next invitation round. After, you get the invite, you can request them to expedite your application as you'll loose 5 points of age.


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> That's right, but if you did not work the whole financial year it will have your start date and/or finish date


Thank you Welshtone.... Please comment on JP attestation required docs.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bombino said:


> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> Total Points : 65 (But my DOB is 17th May, I will become 33 and lose 5 points)
> EOI - 7th March 2017.
> 
> ...


I think it is now or never for you unless there is a huge increase in the ceiling for 2017/2018.

You are still a chance to get invited but I think the next invite (29th March 2017) will be your last chance - you also need it to be a double invite to stand a better chance.

1st March 2017 was double invite of 450 places and the 65 point EOI date of effect jumped 25 days to 29th January 2017 - this used up 4748 of the 5662 ceiling - 914 places remaining. The 15th March 2017 invite saw it jump at least 17 days, to the 15th February 2017 - so I think that was a double invite too - leaving only 464 places for the 29th March 2017 invite. If that is a double invite, then you need it to jump 20 days - the last two invites have jumped 25 and at least 17 days - So you are still in there with a shout.

Unfortunately, if you miss out, 60 points is unlikely to ever get you invited, unless there is a large increase in the ceiling for 2017/2018

Fingers crossed for 10 days time


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

survij said:


> Thank you Zaback21. My ACS has clearly mentioned the dates that I've worked in India and Australia, which will sum up 37 months in Australia.
> 
> Also, can you advise on the documents that needs JP attestation and which do not require attestation. From my analysis below I've categorized.
> 
> ...


My understanding was that high quality colour scans of originals is good enough for all documents - 

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Hi friends and Zaback21
> 
> Can you plz confirm an information,
> I don't have income tax documents and payslip for the year 2006 .I already explained and convinced ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA that salary low I don't have income tax document for year 2006 for my first employer 2006 to 2009 and succeed in that. How about the CO during Visa processing? Will they accept since EA already accepted it ? or can I submit bank statement showing Salary for 2006 year ? Will they accept as valid proof
> ...


Sorry mate, I am not too good with work related stuff as I haven't done any. Others may be able to help.


----------



## Bombino (Oct 30, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I think it is now or never for you unless there is a huge increase in the ceiling for 2017/2018.
> 
> You are still a chance to get invited but I think the next invite (29th March 2017) will be your last chance - you also need it to be a double invite to stand a better chance.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot sir, just wanted to know few things related to your point - 

1. Even if I get the invitation on 29th March, does it mean I have to submit the documents, PCC, Medical ++ before 17th May (my B'day) ? I thought I will get 60 days to give these documents.

2. Why will I not get it in April ? 

3. The minimum point used to be 60 only, even 6 months before it was 60. Is int it ?

Anyway thanks a lot.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bombino said:


> Thanks a lot sir, just wanted to know few things related to your point -
> 
> 1. Even if I get the invitation on 29th March, does it mean I have to submit the documents, PCC, Medical ++ before 17th May (my B'day) ? I thought I will get 60 days to give these documents.
> 
> ...


1 Correct - everything is frozen on the invitation date so you can apply after your birthday, within the 60 day period, and still score 30 points for age. Just lodging the application is enough within the 60 day period - complete on-line form and pay the visa application fee. Documents including medicals and police clearances can be uploaded even after the 60 day period

2 I think your only chance to get invited is if the 29th March 2017 is a double invite. Assuming the 15th March was also a double invite, that will leave only 14 invites for the final 12th April round - with just 14 invites, they are all likely to go to those with recently lodged EOIs of 70 and above

3 the 2015/20156 program year had 60 points as being OK to get invited but the queue date was starting to extend and the last person to get invited at 60 points for your occupation was on the 17th February 2016 - they had 60 point EOI effective date of 12th December 2015. It was then at 65 from the 9th March 2016 invite up to 25th May 2016 when the ceiling was reached. so no invites until late July and they started off at 65 points and have never dropped to 60 points since 17th February 2016. The current ceiling is just below the demand of 65 points and above, so a 60 point invitation is unlikely to occur unless those doing IT degrees drops and/or the ceiling increases.


----------



## Bombino (Oct 30, 2016)

I get invite or not does not matter, I am saying thank you from bottom of my heart.

Will you suggest me to update my EOI and request for NSW nomination before 29th March?
does it help ?

Sorry if it is a stupid question.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Bombino said:


> I get invite or not does not matter, I am saying thank you from bottom of my heart.
> 
> Will you suggest me to update my EOI and request for NSW nomination before 29th March?
> does it help ?
> ...


Put new EOI for 190 NSW - unlikely to get invited on 65 + 5 but it does no harm to be in any queue you can get into


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

I am waiting to be invited for 2613 under 189 category. I have question about PCC. I worked in Japan for more than an year, and returned to India in Feb 2009. Since then, i have been working in India. Do i need to have PCC for Japan as well, other than India?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I am waiting to be invited for 2613 under 189 category. I have question about PCC. I worked in Japan for more than an year, and returned to India in Feb 2009. Since then, i have been working in India. Do i need to have PCC for Japan as well, other than India?


Yes, if you were 16+ when you left Japan. If under 16, then no. Please refer to the below information.

Character and police certificate requirements



> *When is a police certificate required?
> *
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.
> *The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
> *


I am not sure about the above line though, whether the one year has to start after you were 16 or can include in your minor year if you happen to be both over and under 16 while in Japan during your 12 months there.

But I think it usually starts after you were 16+. So, if you were at least 17 when you left Japan, then maybe you need a Japan PCC.


----------



## pavanvarma (Mar 14, 2017)

*computer networking professionals*

I lodged my EOI on 3 MAR 2017
PTE:10 point
AGE:30 points
Education :20 points
Experience :5 points

189 :65 points

I applied for computer network professionals263111.Is there any chance of getting the invitation on 29 march round .Please let me know.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

manugunta said:


> Do someone know when can i be invited based on the outcome of last invitation round?
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : 10 Points
> ...


You're looking at beginning or mid April mate!


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, 
I have got my indian PCC issued last year and it expired few days ago. I am expecting an invite soon. I havent visited India after my PCC was issued . Do i still to apply for new PCC while lodging PR or will DIBP accept old PCC since i have not visited India since then



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> I have got my indian PCC issued last year and it expired few days ago. I am expecting an invite soon. I havent visited India after my PCC was issued . Do i still to apply for new PCC while lodging PR or will DIBP accept old PCC since i have not visited India since then
> 
> 
> ...


I do not think you can use an old pcc. Either way, DIBP will obviously ask you for a pcc if you were in a country more than a year for last 10 years. So apply for PCC to be in the safe side and not wasting time in the end.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay4055 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Case Officer*

Hi all, 

I have been allocated a case officer and he has requested one document. which i have submitted in couple of hours. 

Can anyone please advise when will i be getting be case approved for permanent residency or a reply again from the case officer. Is there any ETA ? Please advise 

thanks

Vijay


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pavanvarma said:


> I lodged my EOI on 3 MAR 2017
> PTE:10 point
> AGE:30 points
> Education :20 points
> ...


2631 finished 15 March. Sorry, no more invitation for 189 this year. 190 is still open.


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> 1 Correct - everything is frozen on the invitation date so you can apply after your birthday, within the 60 day period, and still score 30 points for age. Just lodging the application is enough within the 60 day period - complete on-line form and pay the visa application fee. Documents including medicals and police clearances can be uploaded even after the 60 day period
> 
> 2 I think your only chance to get invited is if the 29th March 2017 is a double invite. Assuming the 15th March was also a double invite, that will leave only 14 invites for the final 12th April round - with just 14 invites, they are all likely to go to those with recently lodged EOIs of 70 and above
> 
> 3 the 2015/20156 program year had 60 points as being OK to get invited but the queue date was starting to extend and the last person to get invited at 60 points for your occupation was on the 17th February 2016 - they had 60 point EOI effective date of 12th December 2015. It was then at 65 from the 9th March 2016 invite up to 25th May 2016 when the ceiling was reached. so no invites until late July and they started off at 65 points and have never dropped to 60 points since 17th February 2016. The current ceiling is just below the demand of 65 points and above, so a 60 point invitation is unlikely to occur unless those doing IT degrees drops and/or the ceiling increases.


HI,

I don't agree with you here, even though it was double invite but if you watch 2613 category, there were not more than 200 invites in one round and still more than 900 invites are left in this category.
I guess, he/she should get invite in next round or next to next.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone of you have the pro rata occupations excel doc updated with the no of invitations received? Any idea how many invitations for 2613?


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI(189) with 65 points in 2613 ( Analyst Programmer) on 25th Feb 2017 and expecting the invite in next 2 rounds ( more on the +ve side). 
I have also submitted EOI (190-NSW) with 70 points, do you guys think I should withdraw 190? Should I wait for 189 and then withdraw 190?
Is there any possibility of not getting an invite of 189 if 190 is also submitted?


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

victor0712 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI(189) with 65 points in 2613 ( Analyst Programmer) on 25th Feb 2017 and expecting the invite in next 2 rounds ( more on the +ve side).
> I have also submitted EOI (190-NSW) with 70 points, do you guys think I should withdraw 190? Should I wait for 189 and then withdraw 190?
> Is there any possibility of not getting an invite of 189 if 190 is also submitted?


It depends on whether you submit it as single EOI / different. In both the cases, wait until you get invited.


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Saikirupa said:


> It depends on whether you submit it as single EOI / different. In both the cases, wait until you get invited.


Sorry I dint get u?
Single or different?
Both submitted with different email IDs.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

victor0712 said:


> HI,
> 
> I don't agree with you here, even though it was double invite but if you watch 2613 category, there were not more than 200 invites in one round and still more than 900 invites are left in this category.
> I guess, he/she should get invite in next round or next to next.


The usual 2613 invite is 225 so they always invite more than 200. Last time they invited 450. Assuming they invited 450 in March 15, that only leaves 464. So, another 450 on 29 March means, it's basically over for 65 pointers and those 14 will only go to the 70 pointers as he said.


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

victor0712 said:


> Sorry I dint get u?
> Single or different?
> Both submitted with different email IDs.


I mean, we can apply for 189 & 190 in single EOI or different EOIs.

If its Single EOI (By single EOI i mean same EOI number for both 189 and 190), you will get invited in either 189 / 190 but not both

If its multiple EOIs (EOI1 for 189 and EOI2 for 190), you have chances that you will get invited in both at the same time, you gotta choose between one and close the other.

The ceilings are only for 189. The April, May and June are predicted to be dry for 2613. You may have chances to get 190, if the 189 doesn't go well in March 29 round.

However it is, Do not close any until you get invited.


----------



## manugunta (Mar 17, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> You're looking at beginning or mid April mate!


Thanks for reply. One quick question,

Can we have medicals before invitation. I have already received my PCC last week.


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hello
I am getting a forex card issued for visa fee.
Can anyone let me know how much transaction charges is applicable on paying through forex card.
I have to pay 5400$+0.98%=5450$
Should i reload the card with same amount or more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

ankur_21 said:


> Hello
> I am getting a forex card issued for visa fee.
> Can anyone let me know how much transaction charges is applicable on paying through forex card.
> I have to pay 5400$+0.98%=5450$
> ...


Visa fee + 100 AUD to be on the safe side. The forex card will anyways be useful once you land, so you can use the extra leftover amount.

Also, make sure you apply for single-currency card as multi-currency has issues while paying.


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a query related to my PCC document. 
1. Is spouse name mandatory to be there on passport to get PCC
2. My passport has my spouse name however my wife passport doesn't and has parental address .


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Again , i dont understand where DIBP declared they have sent invitations double the usual invite number. If i remember correctly before 15th March update for 1st March round, occupation ceilings was left with 1242 invites for 2613 and now its 986.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pavanvarma said:


> I lodged my EOI on 3 MAR 2017
> PTE:10 point
> AGE:30 points
> Education :20 points
> ...


Sorry, I have to disagree with Rocktopus. My analysis is that for the 1st March 2017 invitation round, there was a double invite of 100 taking the Year To Date invitations to a total of 1,382 out of a total ceiling of 1,426 - so there were only 44 invites left for the recent 15th March Invitation Round. Whether the 15th March 2017 was a single or double invite is academic as, either way, this occupation is closed until July 2017, assuming it stays on SOL. The results for 15th March 2017, when posted, should confirm this


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> I have got my indian PCC issued last year and it expired few days ago. I am expecting an invite soon. I havent visited India after my PCC was issued . Do i still to apply for new PCC while lodging PR or will DIBP accept old PCC since i have not visited India since then
> 
> 
> ...


They will not ask for new Indian PCC if you have not visited for about 3 months or more since it was issued


----------



## Saikirupa (Aug 5, 2016)

victor0712 said:


> Again , i dont understand where DIBP declared they have sent invitations double the usual invite number. If i remember correctly before 15th March update for 1st March round, occupation ceilings was left with 1242 invites for 2613 and now its 986.


The usual invitation no is 225 for 2613 but this time 450 invitations had been sent. You can refer to this data in Pro-rata occupation sheet attached in Page No 99 of the same thread..!


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> They will not ask for new Indian PCC if you have not visited for about 3 months or more since it was issued




Thanks for the clarification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

victor0712 said:


> HI,
> 
> I don't agree with you here, even though it was double invite but if you watch 2613 category, there were not more than 200 invites in one round and still more than 900 invites are left in this category.
> I guess, he/she should get invite in next round or next to next.


Not sure what you mean ? - there was a double invite on 1st March 2017 for this occupation and 450 invites went out instead of the usual 225. This made a YTD total invites of 4,748 out of the total ceiling of 5,662 - 914 places left as at 01 March 2017, as you say. If there was another double invite, as I suspect, in the recent 15th March 2017 invitation round, this would leave 464 places left for the 29th March 2017 invitation round - effectively a final invite for 65 pointers on the 29th March 2017. I am just saying that 29th March might be last chance cafe for 65 pointers (the remaining 14 places of 12th April will go to those with higher points that 65) - if it was a single invite on 15th and the keep going single invites then it will last another 2 rounds but will not get as far down the 65 point queue as two final double invitation rounds. For those close to the 65 point invite, double invites are the best thing that could happen for you


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Saikirupa said:


> The usual invitation no is 225 for 2613 but this time 450 invitations had been sent. You can refer to this data in Pro-rata occupation sheet attached in Page No 99 of the same thread..!


Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Got u All, yeah you guys are right. Only 464 invitations are left for next rounds and I don't think it will mive mire than 10-15 days.only feb EOIs would be invited.


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Please anyone response my query...Its urgent, as I have got invite in 15th March round and need clarity on this asap...


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

neeans said:


> I have a query related to my PCC document.
> 1. Is spouse name mandatory to be there on passport to get PCC
> 2. My passport has my spouse name however my wife passport doesn't and has parental address .


Not sure if it is mandatory, but just a suggestion - why don't you get your name endorsed in your wife's passport. This shouldn't take much time as it usually gets done in 10 days. And if you have the address changed as well, police verification will happen. If you then apply for PCC, it gets issued on the same day if police verification is already done in the last 12 months or something like that.

Also, having spouse's name endorsed on both your passports would also help as evidence of the relationship.

Since you got the invite on 15th march, there is plenty of time. No tension. Apply for the change asap, and in the meantime get all the other docs ready. Submit all at once.

All the best.


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree with Rocktopus. My analysis is that for the 1st March 2017 invitation round, there was a double invite of 100 taking the Year To Date invitations to a total of 1,382 out of a total ceiling of 1,426 - so there were only 44 invites left for the recent 15th March Invitation Round. Whether the 15th March 2017 was a single or double invite is academic as, either way, this occupation is closed until July 2017, assuming it stays on SOL. The results for 15th March 2017, when posted, should confirm this




Welshtone, when will the results of 15 March 2017 be posted? any idea?


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*Med details*



biggy85 said:


> Not sure if it is mandatory, but just a suggestion - why don't you get your name endorsed in your wife's passport. This shouldn't take much time as it usually gets done in 10 days. And if you have the address changed as well, police verification will happen. If you then apply for PCC, it gets issued on the same day if police verification is already done in the last 12 months or something like that.
> 
> Also, having spouse's name endorsed on both your passports would also help as evidence of the relationship.
> 
> ...


Hi

Can you provide the details of the med test undergone.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

TRNT said:


> Welshtone, when will the results of 15 March 2017 be posted? any idea?


From the blip last round, I don't know if anyone can 100% say.... Best is to just wait for it the day before the March 29th round

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

mctowel said:


> From the blip last round, I don't know if anyone can 100% say.... Best is to just wait for it the day before the March 29th round
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


After reading all comments, I think I would not get any invite in this fiscal year. 


EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
M.sc 15 points
Age 30 points
IELTS 10 points
Exp 3 years 5 points
EOI submitted 189: 60 Points 21 March 2017.
State Sponsorship (NSW) 5 points 
EOI submitted 190:65 Points 21 March 2017.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

liaquat said:


> After reading all comments, I think I would not get any invite in this fiscal year.
> 
> 
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Did you calculate your EOI properly? How many years experience do you have?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Did you calculate your EOI properly? How many years experience do you have?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...



After reading all comments, I think I would not get any invite in this fiscal year. 


EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
M.sc 15 points
Age 30 points
IELTS 10 points
Exp 3 years 5 points
EOI submitted 189: 60 Points 21 March 2017.
State Sponsorship (NSW) 5 points 
EOI submitted 190:65 Points 21 March 2017.


----------



## Bombino (Oct 30, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Not sure what you mean ? - there was a double invite on 1st March 2017 for this occupation and 450 invites went out instead of the usual 225. This made a YTD total invites of 4,748 out of the total ceiling of 5,662 - 914 places left as at 01 March 2017, as you say. If there was another double invite, as I suspect, in the recent 15th March 2017 invitation round, this would leave 464 places left for the 29th March 2017 invitation round - effectively a final invite for 65 pointers on the 29th March 2017. I am just saying that 29th March might be last chance cafe for 65 pointers (the remaining 14 places of 12th April will go to those with higher points that 65) - if it was a single invite on 15th and the keep going single invites then it will last another 2 rounds but will not get as far down the 65 point queue as two final double invitation rounds. For those close to the 65 point invite, double invites are the best thing that could happen for you


If they go by single invites, means 255 + remaining (12 April most probably), why 65 pointers will not get the chance? it can only happen if there are 255 people applied from 15th Feb with 65 +. This is rare, is int it ? Did I miss anything ?


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

I submitted my EOI on 25th Feb with 65 points (189) and ANZSCO code 261313. When can I expect the Invitation to apply? I have already applied for my PCC from USA (I am from India), but since USA PCC takes several months to arrive, I am just a bit worried about the timings of my ITA.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

namitc said:


> I submitted my EOI on 25th Feb with 65 points (189) and ANZSCO code 261313. When can I expect the Invitation to apply? I have already applied for my PCC from USA (I am from India), but since USA PCC takes several months to arrive, I am just a bit worried about the timings of my ITA.


Most likely 29 March.

Well when it comes, it comes. Don't worry about it. For now Do My Health Declarations.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Folks,
Many thanks for posting your comments, suggestions and experiences over here and giving pathway for new folks to get PR.
Could someone look in to my query below and assist me at your best please.
I have submitted EOI-189 with 60 points on March 15th 2017 and my age is going to be 33 in next 2 weeks. i.e. EOI will be changed to 55 points after 2 weeks.
I have applied for job code 263111 i.e. computer network and system engineer.
In fact, I am working in SA since last 1.3 years and applied for 190 sate sponsorship initially as I was in impression that SA-190 is cake walk for me. But, my 190 VISA refused as my employer does not exists in SA and they are in NSW, VIC, Perth, Canberra, except SA.
Now, can someone throw some light, is there any possibilities to get 190 VISA from any of the states in AUS for my criteria below.

1.	ACS: 
Work experience -15 points
Education: 15 points
2.	Age: 25
3.	PTE: 0 (I have tried for 3 attempts, but somehow I could not make it out 65 in all modules. However, I have got competent in each module and competent plus overall)
Total: 55


Also, please confirm, my EOI-189 is considerable or not after 2 weeks as it is just 55?

Great thanks in advance!


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Friends 

Just need a info presently I got 8 years of experience with 15 points. Whether if I reach 10 years will I get 5 points for it. 
Thanks 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 VISA on March 15th 2017 for job code 263111 i.e. Computer Network and System enginnere. Any idea, when shall i expect invitation ?

Also, I am already in AUS since more than a year. Will i get any benefit or quicker response ?

Please advice !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Many thanks for posting your comments, suggestions and experiences over here and giving pathway for new folks to get PR.
> Could someone look in to my query below and assist me at your best please.
> I have submitted EOI-189 with 60 points on March 15th 2017 and my age is going to be 33 in next 2 weeks. i.e. EOI will be changed to 55 points after 2 weeks.
> ...


What's your Reading score in PTE ?
It will be hard with 55 points. You better see if you can improve English and get to 65.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

PFB,
SPEAKING - 59
Writing - 64
Listening - 68
Reading - 55


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> PFB,
> SPEAKING - 59
> ...


Try IELTS.. You might just be able to crack that with a month or 2 practice.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Ku,

Many thanks for your suggestion.

Could you tell me, Any reason you are suggesting me IELTS here? (Everyone say PTE is much easier than IELTS, but not sure, which one suits to me)

Reading is easy in IELTS ? Sorry, I don't even know IELTS pattern.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Ku,
> 
> Many thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> ...


PTE is harder for Reading and Listening, IELTS is harder in Writing and Speaking. Plus PTE is easier if you are aiming for 79+ compared to IELTS 8+, but for 7+, IELTS may work for you since your Reading score is very low.

Also, try TOEFL iBt if none of them works. Some tests works for some people but not for others.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Zaback21,

But instead of learning things for IELTS from begining, I wanted to try with PTE one last time.

Could you please advice me the ways to improve scores in reading.

Much appreciated your help in advance!


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Ku,
> 
> Many thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have given IELTS and PTE a number of times (PTE- twice IELTS- 4) my aim was to get 8+/79+ to increase my score. I found IELTS a better pattern since its manual and speaking is analysed by a person and not a computer. I got 7+ in ielts in my 1st attempt with a month of practice with the module provided. I found the computer analysis in PTE a bit difficult since I could now figure out how actually we are marked. Try giving IELTS a shot. I always got 8+ in each section except writing, which I always managed a 7/7.5. And finally got 8+ in each section in my last attempt to increase my score to 20.
Hope this helps!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Thanks Zaback21,
> 
> But instead of learning things for IELTS from begining, I wanted to try with PTE one last time.
> 
> ...


Read good books, articles, watch good drama movies like Birdman, Kings Speech type not stupid action or horror or Transformers type and BBC, CNN will do.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Definately Ku,

Much appreciated your inputs here.

Shall go through the IELTS pattern and wanted to try this once.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks a lot Zaback21, Shall definately try this time.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 VISA on March 15th 2017 for job code 263111 i.e. Computer Network and System enginnere. Any idea, when shall i expect invitation ?
> 
> ...



2631 for 60 points is something very tough to get this year. 

All the invites for this year is exhausted. I would suggest upgrade your english score to get atleast 70 points for next year's draw. 

As the backlog of 65 pointers might go upto 6 months.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you Srinivas. Yes, no other option. Will improve my PTE results.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> 2631 for 60 points is something very tough to get this year.
> 
> All the invites for this year is exhausted. I would suggest upgrade your english score to get atleast 70 points for next year's draw.
> 
> As the backlog of 65 pointers might go upto 6 months.


Hi Shrinivas,

Could you please elaborate on "backlog of 65". I'm new to this forum and I don't understand few terminologies you guys talk about like "pro-rated' , "cutoff" etc.. it would be great if you can throw some light on these. Is cutoff like 60/65 is given every month for 189 and 190? I belong to software engineer occupation and it's always mentioned like it's pro-rated. What is meant by that? And what is DOE? And some extensions you talk about?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Hi Shrinivas,
> 
> Could you please elaborate on "backlog of 65". I'm new to this forum and I don't understand few terminologies you guys talk about like "pro-rated' , "cutoff" etc.. it would be great if you can throw some light on these. Is cutoff like 60/65 is given every month for 189 and 190? I belong to software engineer occupation and it's always mentioned like it's pro-rated. What is meant by that? And what is DOE? And some extensions you talk about?


Pro rata is like first come first serve basis. So, whoever applied first or in DIBP case, whoever DOE is earlier, gets it earlier.

Cut-off points : The minimum points you require to get invite. If there are too many people, then it goes higher. For Accounting and Auditors it is 70. For 2335, 2339, 2611, 2613, 2631 it is 65 and so on.

Cut-off date is the date before which if one applied (DOE) would get the invite if they have the cut-off points.

DOE: Date of Effect


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Pro rata is like first come first serve basis. So, whoever applied first or in DIBP case, whoever DOE is earlier, gets it earlier.
> 
> Cut-off points : The minimum points you require to get invite. If there are too many people, then it goes higher. For Accounting and Auditors it is 70. For 2335, 2339, 2611, 2613, 2631 it is 65 and so on.
> 
> ...


Thank a lot zaback21. Few follow-up questions that I always had in my mind.

I belong to Software Engineer occupation and I'm writing my PTE next month end. Will be applying for ACS assessment in May first week hopefully. Say that I get a positive result by May/June. I will lodge my EOI atleast in July. It will be new year by then for DIBP.

1. Is there any chance that my occupation getting removed from SOL by then? Or increasing the cutoff to 70? Also would like to know if VIC and NSW will continue with this occupation in the following year or not?

2. I did my B.Tech (IT) from India and then MS ( business information systems) from France. I have exactly 4 years of experience as a Software Engineer till date. My question is: will ACS consider my Masters as related field of study and 4 years of experience? And will they deduct only 2 years as usual? 

2. Since I have only 2 of experience considered by ACS, no points. My wife is also a software engineer. I can claim 5 points from her. I am Aiming for 79+ but hoping atleast 65+ in PTE. So considering 65+ which gives 10 points. Education 15 points. Age: 30 points. So in total 5+10+15+30, I would have only 60 points. I Know it's going to be difficult with border 60 and even SS with 60+5. When can I expect an ITA from 189 or 190 SS?

3. Say I don't get any invitation until March 2018. But by then I'll be completing total 5 years of experience and I guess my EOI automatically will be updated with 5 additional points? And my DOE will also be updated to March 1st week say. Considering this case, any chance of getting an invite for 189/190 before June 2018?

I would be really thankful if you can clarify my questions.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Thank a lot zaback21. Few follow-up questions that I always had in my mind.
> 
> I belong to Software Engineer occupation and I'm writing my PTE next month end. Will be applying for ACS assessment in May first week hopefully. Say that I get a positive result by May/June. I will lodge my EOI atleast in July. It will be new year by then for DIBP.
> 
> 1. Is there any chance that my occupation getting removed from SOL by then? Or increasing the cutoff to 70? Also would like to know if VIC and NSW will continue with this occupation in the following year or not?


Well no one knows, but chances of cut-off to go high is less. In any case, if you submit now you will have an earlier DOE so you will get priority in July. Can't tell you about state nom.




> 2. I did my B.Tech (IT) from India and then MS ( business information systems) from France. I have exactly 4 years of experience as a Software Engineer till date. My question is: will ACS consider my Masters as related field of study and 4 years of experience? And will they deduct only 2 years as usual?


Better ask on ACS board.



> 2. Since I have only 2 of experience considered by ACS, no points. My wife is also a software engineer. I can claim 5 points from her. I am Aiming for 79+ but hoping atleast 65+ in PTE. So considering 65+ which gives 10 points. Education 15 points. Age: 30 points. So in total 5+10+15+30, I would have only 60 points. I Know it's going to be difficult with border 60 and even SS with 60+5. When can I expect an ITA from 189 or 190 SS?


Well difficult to say for 60. But if they will ever invite any 60 pointers, it will only be in July only. Also, can your wife get 79+ ? Then you guys will have 70.



> 3. Say I don't get any invitation until March 2018. But by then I'll be completing total 5 years of experience and I guess my EOI automatically will be updated with 5 additional points? And my DOE will also be updated to March 1st week say. Considering this case, any chance of getting an invite for 189/190 before June 2018?
> 
> I would be really thankful if you can clarify my questions.


That will be difficult to tell. But yes, you are right about 5 points and 1st March DOE. Quota this year finished in March so, lets hope it doesn't do the same next year.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well no one knows, but chances of cut-off to go high is less. In any case, if you submit now you will have an earlier DOE so you will get priority in July. Can't tell you about state nom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well no one knows, but chances of cut-off to go high is less. In any case, if you submit now you will have an earlier DOE so you will get priority in July. Can't tell you about state nom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife will be just a co-applicant. She just needs to complete ACS assessment and clear PTE 50+ to give me 5 points right? Did you mean, a co-applicant with 79+ can give 10 points ? This one is confusing.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> My wife will be just a co-applicant. She just needs to complete ACS assessment and clear PTE 50+ to give me 5 points right? Did you mean, a co-applicant with 79+ can give 10 points ? This one is confusing.


No. She can submit her own EOI too if she has assessment done. So, she gets 20 English points and 5 from you. It's better then whoever gets invited first, can take it.


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Zaback21 and Friends 

If I want to claim 5 point for my wife one year work experience (ACCOUNTANT) and ielts 6 points enough? Kindly guide me on it. What is the procedure if conditions fulfil. 
Thanks 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. She can submit her own EOI too if she has assessment done. So, she gets 20 English points and 5 from you. It's better then whoever gets invited first, can take it.


Oh that's great. So after I lodge an EOI with my wife as co-applicant. My wife can also lodge it separately with me as her co-applicant?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Oh that's great. So after I lodge an EOI with my wife as co-applicant. My wife can also lodge it separately with me as her co-applicant?


Yes. So, whoever gets 79+ first, can update EOI and get invite for both of you. So, both of you can try for PTE together now.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. So, whoever gets 79+ first, can update EOI and get invite for both of you. So, both of you can try for PTE together now.


That's great


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Zaback21 and Friends
> 
> If I want to claim 5 point for my wife one year work experience (ACCOUNTANT) and ielts 6 points enough? Kindly guide me on it. What is the procedure if conditions fulfil.
> Thanks
> ...


She needs How can I prove I have competent English? so, 6+ in all. 
But I don't know about Accounting assessment. You have to find out. 
She also needs to be under 50 (which I am guessing she is).



> *Partner skills*
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> ...


----------



## mister_x (Mar 21, 2017)

I suppose the 15 March round had double invited for 2613, and the same is going to be on the 29th March, leaving us with only 14 spots for the 12th April.

Since the cutoff on 15 March was 15 February, in the next round we should expect the cutoff to move to approx. 2-5 March. And in April only those with 70 points and more will be invited.


--------------------
261313 - Software Engineer

15 November 2016 - ACS Skills Assessed;
06 February 2017 - PTE-Academic passed with score 90;
07 February 2017 - EOI submitted. 65 Points - 189, 70 Points - 190 NSW;
10 February 2017 - invitation to apply for NSW Momination;
15 March 2017 - Invitation to apply for 189 from SkillSelect;
15 March 2017 - 189 Visa lodged with all documents, including recommended ones;
21 March 2017 - 189 GRANT


----------



## cant (Mar 21, 2017)

*Waiting*

Hi 
Can someone please answer my query
I submitted EOI on 30 Sep 2016 wirh 55+5 points for NSW 190 (261313). Then updated on 28 February 2017 by 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190. But I haven't got either invitation.
In this thread I have noticed people are getting 190 within 5 to 15 days. 
Can someone please tell me what's wrong with my case?
Thanks


----------



## jainepat (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi ,

I filed my EOI under Software Engineer -261313 on 20- oct - 2017 with 60 points for 189. I still haven't got the invite, so i am planning to claim my wife' s points. So my question is my wife has BHMS (bachelor in homeopathy ) degree with work exp. As medical officer , so can i claim her point ? Is her skill is included in SOL ?


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?


Date of Effect* 15/03/2017 
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Experience >8: 15
Partner Skills: 5


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI on Mar 15th with 70 points as follows:
> I heard 29 MAR is last call for this year under 26111 (Business Analyst). Any chance to be picked on MAR 29th?
> ...


Yes, assuming there are still invites left for 2611 and they haven't invited all of them on 15 March which is unlikely.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Zaback21,

Many thanks for your responses. They are very useful in my case.

Could you please clarify one doubt.

1. I have done with ACS already for job code 263111
2. If i want to get partner points, My wife is S/W engineer and has only 3 years of experience in hand and she left her job 2 years back.
3. If i do ACS for my wife under job code Software Engineer, she wont get any points over there and assuming she will get PTE 50+ in each module. In that case, will i be able to get additional 5 points to claim under partner points ?? 

Please clarify, thanks in advance!


----------



## sensekrishna (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks mate. Wondering if submitting a separate EOI for 190 NSW and Victoria is good or edit the current EOI 189 to include NSW 190?


----------



## sensekrishna (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you Zaback21. 
Would applying a new EOI for 190-NSW / SA(not sure where i get more job prospects for mechanical engineer) affect my current 189 application in any way? 
Is it a better idea to edit my current EOI to add 190 as well? 
If I get invited in 190 first, what happens to my 189 EOI?
is it worth waiting for 189 invitation now?
My job code is in flagged list for removal next year. Not sure what would be a good move forward for getting invite this year. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello all,
pardon me I'm new here. I notice quite a few of you who lodged EOI are expats in Australia.
Why would you need visa if you are already an expat there?


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Joarc,

My case, I am on 457 VISA which is work permit and valid for 4 years. Hence, applied for PR.


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi,

i think you can only claim spouse points if PTE 50+ and ACS under same job code as yours.
Others experienced here can verify that.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Many thanks for your responses. They are very useful in my case.
> 
> ...


You need to fulfill this to get 5 points, 



> *Partner skills*
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sensekrishna said:


> Thank you Zaback21.
> Would applying a new EOI for 190-NSW / SA(not sure where i get more job prospects for mechanical engineer) affect my current 189 application in any way?
> Is it a better idea to edit my current EOI to add 190 as well?
> If I get invited in 190 first, what happens to my 189 EOI?
> ...


Please read this : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

joarc said:


> Hello all,
> pardon me I'm new here. I notice quite a few of you who lodged EOI are expats in Australia.
> Why would you need visa if you are already an expat there?


They haven't been expat yet, it's more of an intending expat.

This might help: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

*Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.
*Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too. 

*189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months). 

Below is the timeline.

ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
ACS Received : *27th Jan*
EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
ITA Received : *01st March*
PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
Medicals : *11th March*
Visa Lodge : *13th March*

*Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days) 
*

GSM: Adelaide

IED : *07th Feb 2018*
Planned travel : *June 2017* lane:

*Want to share some lessons learnt and tips. 
*
1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score (Don't wait)
4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
8. Frontload all the documents if available

Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant. 

Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the assurance to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category. 

1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the last section to give as many details as possible.
5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self

10. *Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer. 
No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything. *

*So chill and relax. 
*
Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed. 

Always ready to help my fellow aspirants. 

Cheers arty: :cool2:


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.
> *Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> ...


Congrats Shrinivas  Wish you all the very best for your future!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.
> *Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).


Congrats !


----------



## mister_x (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats shrinivaskk,
I can confirm that it is important to prepare all docs before receiving ITA and to change status / lodge application as soon as you can, because in this case you will be first in the line.
Good luck everyone who is waiting for an ITA or for the grant!

---------------------
Russia --> Switzerland --> Australia

261313 - Software Engineer

15 November 2016 - ACS Skills Assessed;
06 February 2017 - PTE-Academic passed with score 90;
07 February 2017 - EOI submitted. 65 Points - 189, 70 Points - 190 NSW;
10 February 2017 - invitation to apply for NSW Momination;
15 March 2017 - Invitation to apply for 189 from SkillSelect;
15 March 2017 - 189 Visa lodged with all documents, including recommended ones;
21 March 2017 - 189 GRANT


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks all for your precious information. I'm late to the party but could someone kindly assess my chance:

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
EOI : 22/03/2017 (189: 65 points || 190 NSW: 70 points)
English: 20
Age: 30
Experience: 0 (ACS +ve)
Education: 15

Really appreciate & all the best to everyone


----------



## mister_x (Mar 21, 2017)

corlelon said:


> Thanks all for your precious information. I'm late to the party but could someone kindly assess my chance:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI : 22/03/2017 (189: 65 points || 190 NSW: 70 points)
> ...


Most probably the quota for the 2016/2017 will be gone in the next round, but you will definitely be invited in the first or second round of July 2017 (next financial year in AU and new quota). Good luck!


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

mister_x said:


> Most probably the quota for the 2016/2017 will be gone in the next round, but you will definitely be invited in the first or second round of July 2017 (next financial year in AU and new quota). Good luck!


Many thanks for your info mister_x .

How about my 190 NSW at 70 points? 

And if by any chance I got 190 NSW before, can I delay and wait for 189 instead (since they requested to apply within 14 days of invitation but you know, 189 is preferable)? I've tried to search around the forum for this, so if this dummy question has been answered pls just point me to the appropriate thread instead. 

Thank you!


----------



## mister_x (Mar 21, 2017)

corlelon said:


> Many thanks for your info mister_x .
> 
> How about my 190 NSW at 70 points?
> 
> ...


If you get an invitation to apply for the 190 visa state nomination, then you can apply for it, but it may take up to 12 weeks to finalize your application. And yes, after receiving this invitation to apply for state nomination you have 14 days, after which this invitation will be revoked.


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

mister_x said:


> If you get an invitation to apply for the 190 visa state nomination, then you can apply for it, but it may take up to 12 weeks to finalize your application. And yes, after receiving this invitation to apply for state nomination you have 14 days, after which this invitation will be revoked.


Thanks. NSW is still my most preferred choice anw, so let's hope for the best !


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

Can someone explain me how can i get the medical done before CO is assigned?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> Can someone explain me how can i get the medical done before CO is assigned?


Have you lodged application ? Then in ImmiAccount, under the applicant's name, you will see health option. Click it and generate Referral Letter. Then take it to an eMedical centre and do your medical.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Have you lodged application ? Then in ImmiAccount, under the applicant's name, you will see health option. Click it and generate Referral Letter. Then take it to an eMedical centre and do your medical.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1


Can it be done before submitting fees?
it needs to be done once you get invite?
after invite then pay fees and generate medical?
it would be helpful if you can just point me to all steps as one liner


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

vikramkalsan said:


> Can it be done before submitting fees?
> it needs to be done once you get invite?
> after invite then pay fees and generate medical?
> it would be helpful if you can just point me to all steps as one liner


No you can do the medical before getting the invite also.
To do the medical before invite: search for health examination in skill select site , you will get all the steps there.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/heal
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> Can it be done before submitting fees?
> it needs to be done once you get invite?
> after invite then pay fees and generate medical?
> it would be helpful if you can just point me to all steps as one liner


Yes of course. Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

You talked about CO, so I thought you already lodged it.

This might help too : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes of course. Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185
> 
> You talked about CO, so I thought you already lodged it.
> 
> This might help too : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


thanks but how they will do it without taking fees?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> thanks but how they will do it without taking fees?


It is something like preloading health assessment. Health Assessment is valid for a year. So, you can use this health assessment to apply for various visa. You can travel for work for a month, go to a temporary work visa, student visa, PR visa, holiday and so on. It is not specifically for one visa.

One health assessment can be used for various things within a year.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To claim spouse points, it's not necessarily to have same same job code. Only same occupation list is required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisdhan (Feb 28, 2017)

*Hi*

Initially, I had submitted my EOI under SC190/NSW on 23/11/2016 with 60 (55+5 SS) points. Later, I got 10 points for proficient english on 15/02/2017, hence I updated my EOI under SC 189 with 65 points. The EOI submitted under SC 189 indicates the initial submission date as 23/11/2016 and updated date as 16/02/2017. My question is which date will be considered as a DOE for SC189?

Further, I had submitted my case under SC190 on 28/02/2017 for Victoria and updated my case in NSW with 70 points (65+5 for ss), what are the chances of getting ITA in any of the above case?

Appreciate your valuable advice.

Regards


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

When you lodge the visa wherein you claim the spouse partner points, apart from IELTS Score, Age and ACS Proof , what all documents are required?
Do we need to submit only the IELTS, ACS and Age proof or are we required to submit Employment proof's, payslips , bank statements etc of spouse?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

krisdhan said:


> Initially, I had submitted my EOI under SC190/NSW on 23/11/2016 with 60 (55+5 SS) points. Later, I got 10 points for proficient english on 15/02/2017, hence I updated my EOI under SC 189 with 65 points. The EOI submitted under SC 189 indicates the initial submission date as 23/11/2016 and updated date as 16/02/2017. My question is which date will be considered as a DOE for SC189?
> 
> Further, I had submitted my case under SC190 on 28/02/2017 for Victoria and updated my case in NSW with 70 points (65+5 for ss), what are the chances of getting ITA in any of the above case?
> 
> ...


16.02.2017 will your DOE. Whenever there is a change in points (plus or minus), DOE will be changed..

You did not mention your ANZCO.. so can't comment on your ITA chances..


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi.. All..
Is there any whats app grp for this.. i saw a post in this thread.. If it's there please let me know..


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Guys, in putting the skill assessment receipt of EA in EOI submission, which one would it be ?
EA ID or App ID or invoice/ receipt number ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Guys, in putting the skill assessment receipt of EA in EOI submission, which one would it be ?
> EA ID or App ID or invoice/ receipt number ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> *Only for Engineering Australia assessment: What is my Reference number/receipt number?*
> 
> It is your EA ID or Engineering Australia ID. Don't enter your Application ID or MSA ID.


I actually wrote that thread last night after your PM lol.


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello guys.. new comer to the site..

great to see you all sharing lots of information here...Got my PTE results today and scored overall 64 and planning file EOI for 189 and NSW. I understand from this forum that there is 6-8 months waiting period for 189 - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).

What about NSW, can i get it in 2 months time?


__________________________________________

ANZSCO	: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18th Feb 2017
ACS Outcome : 3rd Mar 2017
PTE 64 : 22nd Mar 2017 (L:67; R:65; S:65; W:68)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> Hello guys.. new comer to the site..
> 
> great to see you all sharing lots of information here...Got my PTE results today and scored overall 64 and planning file EOI for 189 and NSW. I understand from this forum that there is 6-8 months waiting period for 189 - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).
> 
> ...


Is your overall PTE-A 64 ? It doesn't add up.

I will assume Proficient English and 65 points, well then 10 Exp points too. You might, but you need to wait after Superior English guys.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks zaback21 for quick reply..

There was lot of confusion when i got over all 64, but finally consultant confirmed that all bands have min 65 hence qualified.

I will have to wait for NSW also with this score? what's the trend?



__________________________________________

ANZSCO	: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18th Feb 2017
ACS Outcome : 3rd Mar 2017
PTE 64 : 22nd Mar 2017 (L:67; R:65; S:65; W:68)
Total points: 65 - (Age-25, PTE-10, Edu-15, Exp-15)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> Thanks zaback21 for quick reply..
> 
> There was lot of confusion when i got over all 64, but finally consultant confirmed that all bands have min 65 hence qualified.
> 
> ...


Have you seen your score report ? It looks overall 66.


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Have you seen your score report ? It looks overall 66.




Result attached.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wrote that thread last night after your PM lol.


What is the cost of medical examination and whether grant date will be based on this? will it one year from the date of medical/PCC whichever earlier?. 

If EA approves experience can we be sure that CO of visa grant will approve it?

Does the Visa grant CO verify the points and PCC/med
or he ask for documentation for exp which is not claimed for points?
how long does it take to get a response once we update requested information to CO for EA/visa grant?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> Result attached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should email PTE-A and fix that issue.


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks zaback21, 

So, supposed to be 66? was there any cases like this calculation mistakes.
_________________________________________

ANZSCO	: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18th Feb 2017
ACS Outcome : 3rd Mar 2017
PTE 64 : 22nd Mar 2017 (L:67; R:65; S:65; W:68)
Total points: 65 - (Age-25, PTE-10, Edu-15, Exp-15)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NOMADINAU said:


> What is the cost of medical examination and whether grant date will be based on this? will it one year from the date of medical/PCC whichever earlier?.
> 
> If EA approves experience can we be sure that CO of visa grant will approve it?
> 
> ...


Better ask all these questions on the visa lodge board as they knows more. 

Cost of medical examination depends on the hospital/medical centre you doing it. Call and find out.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> Thanks zaback21,
> 
> So, supposed to be 66? was there any cases like this calculation mistakes.
> _________________________________________
> ...


Yes 66 as average. Never seen it before.


----------



## rk_t2017 (Feb 27, 2017)

OK, will speak to my consultant on this to get further clarity.

What is the waiting period for NSW?

_____________________________________

ANZSCO	: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18th Feb 2017
ACS Outcome : 3rd Mar 2017
PTE 64 : 22nd Mar 2017 (L:67; R:65; S:65; W:68)
Total points: 65 - (Age-25, PTE-10, Edu-15, Exp-15)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> OK, will speak to my consultant on this to get further clarity.
> 
> What is the waiting period for NSW?
> 
> ...


No one knows when they will invite, whom they will invite and how many.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes 66 as average. Never seen it before.


No PTE overall is not the average. It can be seen that some have higher average than the overall


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rk_t2017 said:


> Thanks zaback21,
> 
> So, supposed to be 66? was there any cases like this calculation mistakes.
> _________________________________________
> ...


No need to fix, 64 is correct.



NOMADINAU said:


> No PTE overall is not the average. It can be seen that some have higher average than the overall


Never realised that. My overall and average were exactly same but that may be because I consistently did fine in all section. His Spelling mark is very low compared to rest. Thanks !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

libati said:


> When you lodge the visa wherein you claim the spouse partner points, apart from IELTS Score, Age and ACS Proof , what all documents are required?
> 
> Do we need to submit only the IELTS, ACS and Age proof or are we required to submit Employment proof's, payslips , bank statements etc of spouse?




It is better to include these alongside with the CV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Andrey


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hi All,
I am facing one issue, my bank is saying that they do no have single currency AUD card available.
They have multi currency card.
While some member shared that they faced some issue while paying through multi currency card.
Should I issue the multi currency card and pay the VISA fees.
Any suggestions.


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, All, 
My organisation is not ready to issue Work Experience letter with duties. What can be done in this case ? They just issue a letter as I'm their employee, joining dates, deputation, salary and role. 

Can I upload the same ? Please advise. 

Thanks.


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

survij said:


> Hi, All,
> My organisation is not ready to issue Work Experience letter with duties. What can be done in this case ? They just issue a letter as I'm their employee, joining dates, deputation, salary and role.
> 
> Can I upload the same ? Please advise.
> ...


Get a statutory declaration from your senior colleague, that will suffice.


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

May I know how long will it take for the invitation to come once the EOI is submitted?
Also, my 3 yr old daughter don't have a passport yet. Is it advisable to first get her passport ready and then apply for EOI? 

My points break up : Age-25 Edu-15 Exp-15 Eng-20 = 75 (189)

Thanks


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> May I know how long will it take for the invitation to come once the EOI is submitted?
> Also, my 3 yr old daughter don't have a passport yet. Is it advisable to first get her passport ready and then apply for EOI?
> 
> My points break up : Age-25 Edu-15 Exp-15 Eng-20 = 75 (189)
> ...


75 is premium score. apply EOI and then passport as you can get in 3 days in tatkal also.


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> 75 is premium score. apply EOI and then passport as you can get in 3 days in tatkal also.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> May I know how long will it take for the invitation to come once the EOI is submitted?
> Also, my 3 yr old daughter don't have a passport yet. Is it advisable to first get her passport ready and then apply for EOI?
> 
> My points break up : Age-25 Edu-15 Exp-15 Eng-20 = 75 (189)
> ...


Apply EOI asap. In any case, 2631 is finished for this year. You have a very good chance at NSW 190 if you are interested in it. Or can wait till July depending on whether it is in SOL or not.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yamaha5225 said:


> May I know how long will it take for the invitation to come once the EOI is submitted?
> Also, my 3 yr old daughter don't have a passport yet. Is it advisable to first get her passport ready and then apply for EOI?
> 
> My points break up : Age-25 Edu-15 Exp-15 Eng-20 = 75 (189)
> ...



eoi doesnt requires passport number of dependent, not even of primary applicant, it justs asks for country of passport

you can submit eoi and simultaneously get passport of daughter


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Apply EOI asap. In any case, 2631 is finished for this year. You have a very good chance at NSW 190 if you are interested in it. Or can wait till July depending on whether it is in SOL or not.


Oh, i was not aware of that 
Does this mean nobody will be invited untill July on 189?
Does this happen every year during march-april?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> Oh, i was not aware of that
> Does this mean nobody will be invited untill July on 189?
> Does this happen every year during march-april?


Yes and unfortunately yes. Your 75 points will surely get you a invite when NSW will issue 263111 invite. If you have no issue with NSW, take the 190 and not be in uncertainty of whether 263111 will be in SOL or not.


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

Does any one know someone who got invite in MAR 2017 for 65 point under 26111 (Business Analyst) in 189?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Guys.. Im confused here, I have submitted ACS for my spouse. When submitted i got the application number and i updated same in EOI with date of assessment the day i submitted the ACS. Is it mandatory to have ACS completed before 29th march???


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Guys.. Im confused here, I have submitted ACS for my spouse. When submitted i got the application number and i updated same in EOI with date of assessment the day i submitted the ACS. Is it mandatory to have ACS completed before 29th march???


Yes. You need ACS Assessment letter. ACS hasn't yet said if your wife's ACS is good enough or if any how. Submission date is not assessment date.

Until you get something like this, you can't claim Spouse points. 
https://image.slidesharecdn.com/53f...puter-society-inc-act-1-638.jpg?cb=1423689724


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. You need ACS Assessment letter. ACS hasn't yet said if your wife's ACS is good enough or if any how. Submission date is not assessment date.
> 
> Until you get something like this, you can't claim Spouse points.
> 
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You need ACS Assessment letter. ACS hasn't yet said if your wife's ACS is good enough or if any how. Submission date is not assessment date.
> ...


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> super.mad said:
> 
> 
> > No. Your ACS assessment date needs to be before your DOE. You claiming points that you haven't already received. If that was the case, I could have submitted an EOI 6 months ago hoping I will one day get my PTE 79+ and then apply for visa.
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> 1.Correctly said, in that case i need to suspend my EOI if i didnt get my ACS before 29th Mar. ACS is in stage 4 from last 4 days, submitted on 16th Mar. Any chance if i can get it before 29th.
> 
> 2.Also luckily if i get ACS before 29th and update the date of assessment, i guess that will be ok. Correct?


I don't think you understood, please read it again.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think you understood, please read it again.


No No , i understood, there is process, first ACS , then PTE and then lodge application for EOI. Correct?

Now, my case is first i was going with my case only and i complied with the steps. Now,i thought that better i should do spouse acs as well. I started her ACS. bt same time i update the EOI, apparently with incorrect Date of assessment, which should not be done.

Now, as i already updated EOI with incorrect spouse details, but before 29thif i get ACS done of my spouse, and then i update the EOI with correct date of assessment. In that case, do u think it should be a problem?

Else if i dont get spouse ACS i need to suspend my EOI before getting selected in draw, coz if selected will be rejected by case officer..

Let me know if im clear to you....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> No No , i understood, there is process, first ACS , then PTE and then lodge application for EOI. Correct?
> 
> Now, my case is first i was going with my case only and i complied with the steps. Now,i thought that better i should do spouse acs as well. I started her ACS. bt same time i update the EOI, apparently with incorrect Date of assessment, which should not be done.
> 
> ...


Yes, but why going through all those troubles. 

You may forget to update and you end up getting an invite and you just ruined an invite for someone.

And you don't need to withdraw as I already explained. And if you think you can just update the date or anything, it may not work. DOE happens when there is change of points. Changing dates most likely won't change points and your DOE will still be earlier than your assessment date. You need to declaim the points now and when you get it, then you claim again. No need to make life complicated. And whatever your thinking its not gonna work. Your DOE needs to be changed else visa cancelled.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, but why going through all those troubles.
> 
> You may forget to update and you end up getting an invite and you just ruined an invite for someone.
> 
> And you don't need to withdraw as I already explained. And if you think you can just update the date or anything, it may not work. DOE happens when there is change of points. Changing dates most likely won't change points and your DOE will still be earlier than your assessment date. You need to declaim the points now and when you get it, then you claim again. No need to make life complicated. And whatever your thinking its not gonna work. Your DOE needs to be changed else visa cancelled.


Yeah.. Perfect will follow same.. Thanks for ur patience .. :rockon:


----------



## mihirjivani (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Planning to apply EOI for 189 in a week. I am preparing immigration process through an immigration consultant.
They have not recommended me to go through state/regional sponsorship and not advised to get additional 5 or 10 points. As per their reviews, 60 point candidate usually gets an invitation easily and extra sponsorship is not necessary to increase points.

Below is my detail.
Applying for SOL: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
PTE-A : over all 72; 65+each : 10 points
Experience : 3 years 3 months : 5 points
Education : Bachelors Degree : 15 points
Age : 27 : 30 points
Total: 60 points

I really would like to keep all the states open as I would get more employment opportunity, and not just only one state to work in.

Please guide me if I should strictly get state sponsorship in order to get invitation.
I am not in hurry to migrate. I mean, 2-3 months delay is fine.

Also, please let me know if there is link where I can check past and current draw result, and also the cap limit on any occupation.

Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mihirjivani said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Planning to apply EOI for 189 in a week. I am preparing immigration process through an immigration consultant.
> *They have not recommended me to go through state/regional sponsorship and not advised to get additional 5 or 10 points. As per their reviews, 60 point candidate usually gets an invitation easily and extra sponsorship is not necessary to increase points.*
> ...


You won't get any invite with 60 points, the current cut-off points is 65. 2631 is already closed for this year. You better pray it doesn't go 70 next year, though it won't most likely as 2631 gets a lot of invitation places (1462) unlike other occupation group. If the number of places in 2631 is reduced, there is a high chance.

Your best bet is try get a state or regional nomination if you can or else try improve PTE for 70 points.

In any case, get a better agent who knows what they are *reviewing*,

or do it yourself : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

super.mad said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Correctly said, in that case i need to suspend my EOI if i didnt get my ACS before 29th Mar. ACS is in stage 4 from last 4 days, submitted on 16th Mar. Any chance if i can get it before 29th.
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mihirjivani said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Planning to apply EOI for 189 in a week. I am preparing immigration process through an immigration consultant.
> They have not recommended me to go through state/regional sponsorship and not advised to get additional 5 or 10 points. As per their reviews, 60 point candidate usually gets an invitation easily and extra sponsorship is not necessary to increase points.
> ...


189 is better, but considering your occupation i.e 263111, it will be difficult to get invite at least till June, in fact 65 pointers are also waiting for long to get invite, we cant say what happens after July 2017

so think of improving your points or else think of 190

it is just my thought, experts may differ


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

It may be difficult for you to get a 189 with 60 points, especially because the cut-off seems to be 65. I'd strongly suggest you to work on your PTE to score 79+ in all areas, so that you can get 10 additional points, making it a total of 70 points. This way, it would be a breeze for you to get an invite, perhaps even in the next round!


----------



## acho92 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey guys, I was looking at some earlier posts about there being a thrid invitation round for March on the 29th? But when I looked on DIBP's website, it lists the next invitation round as the 12th of April, can someone let me know if the March one has been cancelled? 

Regarding the EOI process, if I select both 189 and 190 in the same application, would I be eligible for invitations to both? I got an email saying I can apply for NSW nomination today but was wondering if I would be able to get an invite for 190 as well off of the same EOI. 

Also, I saw some discussion about some professions already being filled up to quota, can someone please let me know if there are any remaining spots for ANZSCO 233911 for 190 visa? 

Cheers! 
Andy.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

acho92 said:


> Hey guys, I was looking at some earlier posts about there being a thrid invitation round for March on the 29th? But when I looked on DIBP's website, it lists the next invitation round as the 12th of April, can someone let me know if the March one has been cancelled?
> 
> Regarding the EOI process, if I select both 189 and 190 in the same application, would I be eligible for invitations to both? I got an email saying I can apply for NSW nomination today but was wondering if I would be able to get an invite for 190 as well off of the same EOI.
> 
> ...



seems they are not doing an invitation round on 29th.... 

but it was there..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 15 March 2017 invitation round results.


----------



## sunnysunny (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Are we getting invite with 60 points in 261313 ( software engineer ) profession.? If yes, in how many months?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

I am about to file my eoi. Can someone please enlighten me on a rough breakup of costs involved from now on? Asking this to avoid any sudden surprises. Looks like 190 is the only option left if at all i am to get an invite :-(
Family consists of myself, spouse and a 3 yr old kid.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	1539	1467

that means If I get 65 pts and apply next month I can get invitation before July ? min score was 65 on March.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sunnysunny said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Are we getting invite with 60 points in 261313 ( software engineer ) profession.? If yes, in how many months?
> 
> Thanks in advance


i guess NO, there are lot many 65 pointers in que who are yet to get invited


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yamaha5225 said:


> I am about to file my eoi. Can someone please enlighten me on a rough breakup of costs involved from now on? Asking this to avoid any sudden surprises. Looks like 190 is the only option left if at all i am to get an invite :-(
> Family consists of myself, spouse and a 3 yr old kid.


with 75 points you can get 189 invite for 263111

eoi - no fees
visa charges - 3600 + 1800 + 900 AUD + 70 (service fee)
pcc - 500 x 2 INR for you and spouse
medicals - 3500 to 4500 INR per person for Indian PCC


i think you are done with skill assessment


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> seems they are not doing an invitation round on 29th....
> 
> but it was there..


Why they changed the dates...
I was hoping to receive the invite on 29th.
It seems the wait is getting longer


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for March 2017 &lt;==*

Hi All, 
Can someone please guide me on my current situation. 
My 189 EOI got updated to 65 points on 18th Feb for 261311 code. (Had been waiting since Dec 2015)
I am expecting invite in coming round and i am preparing all the documents. 
I am 9 months pregnant with my due date on 16th April. If I receive the invite in next round, should I be informing the case officer to hold my application until the baby is born? 
What if I dont get to know when case officer gets allocated?
In case I manage to upload all docs and pay the fees on the day of invite and receive a direct grant (very less likely) will there be any issue that I didnt inform DIBP of my impending due date and it may cause problem to acquire my child's visa? 
Safest approach I think is I should wait until delivery to apply for the PR even if I receive invite before the baby is born but in that scenario i will end up paying extra 900 AUD to add my child as dependent. 
My medicals and PCC are all done and ready. 

Any suggestions please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> with 75 points you can get 189 invite for 263111
> 
> eoi - no fees
> visa charges - 3600 + 1800 + 900 AUD + 70 (service fee)
> ...


Thanks much for the detailed breakup. Yes, my skill assessment is done.


----------



## mihirjivani (Mar 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You won't get any invite with 60 points, the current cut-off points is 65. 2631 is already closed for this year. You better pray it doesn't go 70 next year, though it won't most likely as 2631 gets a lot of invitation places (1462) unlike other occupation group. If the number of places in 2631 is reduced, there is a high chance.
> 
> Your best bet is try get a state or regional nomination if you can or else try improve PTE for 70 points.
> 
> ...




Okay, so from many reviews I am planning again to aim for PTE higher score, and also would like to apply for ACS state nomination.
My agent have already applied submitted for EOI with my 60 score. So, please let me know which of the below 2 option is better or legally possible ?

1) Let the EOI (60 points) remain as it is, meanwhile I will again give PTE hoping to achieve 79+, and also would apply for NSW sponsorship. Hoping, within a month if I get both, then I will update my EOI application and increase my score.
Or should I withdraw current EOI and wait for the point to increase. 
EOI doesn't have any charge so I guess that would be fine.

2) I will keep my 60-pts EOI as it is, and separately submit another EOI for 190 with NSW sponsorship.

Regards,
SOL: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
PTE-A : over all 72; 65+each : 10 points
Experience : 3 years 3 months : 5 points
Education : Bachelors Degree : 15 points
Age : 27 : 30 points
Total: 60 points
EOI submitted: 23/3/2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> I am about to file my eoi. Can someone please enlighten me on a rough breakup of costs involved from now on? Asking this to avoid any sudden surprises. Looks like 190 is the only option left if at all i am to get an invite :-(
> Family consists of myself, spouse and a 3 yr old kid.





yamaha5225 said:


> Thanks much for the detailed breakup. Yes, my skill assessment is done.


2631 is closed for this year. You won't get anymore invite till July 2017 for 189 given it is still in SOL. 75 points will definitely help you get 190 if and when NSW invites 263111.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

acho92 said:


> Hey guys, I was looking at some earlier posts about there being a thrid invitation round for March on the 29th? But when I looked on DIBP's website, it lists the next invitation round as the 12th of April, can someone let me know if the March one has been cancelled?
> 
> Regarding the EOI process, if I select both 189 and 190 in the same application, would I be eligible for invitations to both? I got an email saying I can apply for NSW nomination today but was wondering if I would be able to get an invite for 190 as well off of the same EOI.
> 
> ...


You already got 190 invitation in email. You mean getting 189 ?

189 is closed till July 2017 for 2339XX. You can take 190 NSW now and start your PR process or wait till July 2017 - there is no guarantee if 2339 will still be in SOL next year, so also consider that. But if you don't want to live in NSW at all, then perhaps not take the invite and let someone else have that opportunity.

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> 2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	1539	1467
> 
> that means If I get 65 pts and apply next month I can get invitation before July ? min score was 65 on March.


No. You need 70 points if you want an invite next month before 26 April. You won't get it with 65 since cut-off date is 12 Nov on 15 March round.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone please guide me on my current situation.
> My 189 EOI got updated to 65 points on 18th Feb for 261311 code. (Had been waiting since Dec 2015)
> I am expecting invite in coming round and i am preparing all the documents.
> ...


First of all congratulations for the arriving member in your family.. May god keep both of you healthy...

your invite is for sure in next round... whenever it happens(29th March or 12th April)... you will have 60 days to file visa application after receiving invite. i guess you can arrange baby's birth certificate and passport in the meanwhile, i mean during this 60 days window

so, it will be good to apply visa after you have at least the birth certificate for baby

if any confusion then PM me... i have gone through a similar situation in my visa journey

good luck and take care of yourself


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ankur_21 said:


> Why they changed the dates...
> I was hoping to receive the invite on 29th.
> It seems the wait is getting longer


You will get it, just have to wait now unfortunately. Why not get your PCC, Medical and visa fee ready so you can lodge on 12 April if you still haven't.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mihirjivani said:


> Okay, so from many reviews I am planning again to aim for PTE higher score, and also would like to apply for ACS state nomination.
> My agent have already applied submitted for EOI with my 60 score. So, please let me know which of the below 2 option is better or legally possible ?
> 
> 1) Let the EOI (60 points) remain as it is, meanwhile I will again give PTE hoping to achieve 79+, and also would apply for NSW sponsorship. Hoping, within a month if I get both, then I will update my EOI application and increase my score.
> ...


1. EOI doesn't need to be withdrawn. It makes no difference but rather puts you in a disadvantage if 60 pointers are invited and then you miss out. You can always update EOI anytime you want. I think you haven't read my link. Please read here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

2. You can select both 189 and 190 in EOI. You can also submit but at this point, 2631 for 189 is finished this year. So, you might only get 190 NSW if they chose to invite 60 pointers.

You need 65 points if you want an invite , so try improve your PTE.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Since their are no more invitation rounds in March 2017 so for those who are still waiting to be invited, please join: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1240585-189-eoi-invitations-april-2017-a.html


----------



## acho92 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> acho92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I was looking at some earlier posts about there being a thrid invitation round for March on the 29th? But when I looked on DIBP's website, it lists the next invitation round as the 12th of April, can someone let me know if the March one has been cancelled?
> ...


Thanks, yeah I think my best course of action is to apply for 190. Just a question regarding the link you posted, it says I should fill out form 80 and 121, is it okay if I just print it out, fill it out, scan it and attach the form when I apply for the visa? Or does it have to be mailed in to DIBP?


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> First of all congratulations for the arriving member in your family.. May god keep both of you healthy...
> 
> your invite is for sure in next round... whenever it happens(29th March or 12th April)... you will have 60 days to file visa application after receiving invite. i guess you can arrange baby's birth certificate and passport in the meanwhile, i mean during this 60 days window
> 
> ...




Thanks for the good wishes. Will PM you in case I need help. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will get it, just have to wait now unfortunately. Why not get your PCC, Medical and visa fee ready so you can lodge on 12 April if you still haven't.


Yup, had scheduled Medical and PCC to be done by weekend.
Also was ready with VISA fees.
Anyhow, seems I need to wait.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

acho92 said:


> Thanks, yeah I think my best course of action is to apply for 190. Just a question regarding the link you posted, it says I should fill out form 80 and 121, is it okay if I just print it out, fill it out, scan it and attach the form when I apply for the visa? Or does it have to be mailed in to DIBP?


Form 80 and 1221 is for you to prepare when you about to lodge Visa. You still haven't reached that step. You are here : 



> *What happens when NSW state sends me an invite ? *
> 
> I don’t know about other state, but usually NSW sends you an email asking if you would like to accept their 190 nomination. You have 14 days to accept it. You need to pay AUD 300 and upload some relevant documents and then they will send SkillSelect that they want to nominate you. Then your SkillSelect gets frozen with 190 invite. Beware, that link only works a certain number of times so try upload or complete your applications at one go.


First you need NSW approval and then you will get the option to lodge visa.

Go to NSW website and find out what you need : Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

In any case, I can't answer your question as it is much easier to type in a computer and save (which also makes it look more formal) rather than print, write in hand and then scan all the pages. You only print and scan the pages that you can't type like writing your name in characters other than English or your signature. Some pdf allows electronic signing so even that step can be eliminated.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi All, 

Could someone answer my question regarding EOI.

I claimed 5 years for work experience. I´m still working for the same company and doing the same tasks. However, everything more than 5 years is not relevant because I can´t claim any points. By submitting an EOI should I mention the experience start date and without the end date? Or should I create one period of 5 years as a relevant and another one (after 5 years and until now) which is not relevant experience?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone answer my question regarding EOI.
> 
> I claimed 5 years for work experience. I´m still working for the same company and doing the same tasks. However, everything more than 5 years is not relevant because I can´t claim any points. By submitting an EOI should I mention the experience start date and without the end date? Or should I create one period of 5 years as a relevant and another one (after 5 years and until now) which is not relevant experience?


The 2nd option, and if currently working then leave blank end date blank. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> *I got Work Experience Assessed but my Assessing Authority only considered certain years.
> *
> Split the employment in 2 parts. So, for example, if you worked from March 2010 to Oct 2016 and your Assessing Authority considered March 2012 to Oct 2016 relevant, then you do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.
> *Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> ...


Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

Reading through this thread, there is no round in march and next is going to happen in mdi april. What are the chances of getting an invite for 65 points, 261313, EOI applied on 9th March?

I suppose the chances are very less to get an invite. If that is the case, when does it reopen? June or July?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Reading through this thread, there is no round in march and next is going to happen in mdi april. What are the chances of getting an invite for 65 points, 261313, EOI applied on 9th March?
> 
> I suppose the chances are very less to get an invite. If that is the case, when does it reopen? June or July?


Hi Pawanpreet,

Its best to apply for subclass 190. NSW will send you invitation in their next round.

Else, you need to wait till the start of the next session which will be in july.


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> Hi Pawanpreet,
> 
> Its best to apply for subclass 190. NSW will send you invitation in their next round.
> 
> Else, you need to wait till the start of the next session which will be in july.


When is the next round for NSW? 
I have submitted EOI on 6th march 2613 (189 - 65 points & NSW - 70 points) I dont think I will get 189 invite on 12th april

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

*Occupation ceilings 2016-17*

As published on ANZSCO Search.com the ceiling for below profession have reached its limit and no more invites will be sent out

Unit Group Description Ceiling Value Results to Date
2631 Computer Network Professionals 1426 1482	
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 1000 1018 
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1482 1440


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> As published on ANZSCO Search.com the ceiling for below profession have reached its limit and no more invites will be sent out
> 
> Unit Group Description Ceiling Value Results to Date
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals 1426 1482
> ...


o
it is acceptable for 2631 and 2339, but why 2611 ??


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> o
> it is acceptable for 2631 and 2339, but why 2611 ??


2611 has not yet reahed it's ceiling 82 seats atill remain to be invited


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> 2611 has not yet reahed it's ceiling 82 seats atill remain to be invited


Correction it is not 82 rather 42 remaining seats for 2611


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Guys help me out....
My Time Line is 
189 = 65
190 = 65 + 70
ACS of wife waiting , if comes 5 gets added to above points.
Code = 261311
Invitation waiting for 189
190 visa invitation i got yesterday. 
i was expecting to get ACS of my wife before 29th draw happens. But if it doesn't come, should i go for 190 visa it was NSW . My last date of accepting invitation is 7th april. 
Help me out with your valuable suggestions...


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Guys help me out....
My Time Line is 
189 = 65
190 = 65 + 5
ACS of wife waiting , if comes 5 gets added to above points.
Code = 261311
Invitation waiting for 189
190 visa invitation i got yesterday. 
i was expecting to get ACS of my wife before 29th draw happens. But if it doesn't come, should i go for 190 visa it was NSW . My last date of accepting invitation is 7th april. 
Help me out with your valuable suggestions...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Guys help me out....
> My Time Line is
> 189 = 65
> 190 = 65 + 70
> ...


If you get ACS assessment before 7 April, then go for 189 with 70 points, you will get your invite on 12 April. 

If you don't want to take any chance and no issue living in NSW, take the invite now and get on with PR. 

If you are worried and don't want to miss out, here's what you can do. You will most likely get your wife ACS by 7 th April. So, apply for NSW on 6-7 April, I don't think NSW will approve your application in 5 days (very unlikely). On 12 April with 70 points (after you update your EOI with 70 points), you will get your 189 and then NSW won't approve you. Only thing you will lose is AUD 300.

But yes you could get approval inside 5 days (though very very unlikely average is 1 month and quickest is usually 10-12 days). On that case apply for another EOI before 12 April with 70 points.

Or if you want to ruin an invite for someone, then apply for another EOI with 70 points and also take NSW invite, but I won't recommend as give someone a chance.

Saying everything, my prefer option will be ignore NSW and go for 189 on 12 April. 464 invites left and 70 points will surely get you invite. If you don't get your wife's assessment, then take NSW asap.

*tl;dr : Even if you take NSW invite close to 7 April (not earlier), you will still end up with 189 with 70 points on 12 April.*


----------



## ravi1913 (Mar 15, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Guys help me out....
> My Time Line is
> 189 = 65
> 190 = 65 + 5
> ...


When did you apply for NSW, I have applied on 6th march (190), not received the invite

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyashleyashley (Mar 10, 2017)

Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Subclass 189 : 65 points
Subclass 190: 70 points
EOI lodge date: March 7, 2017

Can I ask if my EOI was qualified to be part of the March 15 round? I checked skillselect website and it says that April 12 will be the next invitation round. 

I also saw a post that they stopped sending invitations for some codes including 2613?  is this confirmed?

I've waited for this for so long (so many months just to earn additional points). I'm hoping that I could get invited this March or April.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Subclass 189 : 65 points
> Subclass 190: 70 points
> EOI lodge date: March 7, 2017
> ...


No. You DOE is after cut-off date.



> I also saw a post that they stopped sending invitations for some codes including 2613?  is this confirmed?


No. They stopped 2631 not 2613.


> I've waited for this for so long (so many months just to earn additional points). I'm hoping that I could get invited this March or April.


It's difficult to say but you might be last few to get invite. Cut-off date is most likely expected to go around 7 March.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Guys help me out....
> My Time Line is
> 189 = 65
> 190 = 65 + 70
> ...


You should go ahead with NSW invitation. Grab what has come your way and do not keep waiting as things are uncertain at this time for you especially when you are waiting for the ACS Outcome...


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Guys do we need any work experience to apply for PR?
I came across to an authorized agency today, they were saying we need to have atleast 1 year work experience as requrement. However, I was telling him there is no such requirements noted anywhere in DIBP. 
What is your concern about this ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi,

i think only approx 42 left for 2611 under 189. any chances of getting through with 70 score EOI updated on 24 MAR 2017 on next round on APR 12 or MAR 29 whenever is next.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Hey All,

Just saw the Skill select website and found that 29th March around has been discarded. The next round now is on 12th April, is this right, or I am missing something? Can I expect an invitation or I will have to wait for next year?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just saw the Skill select website and found that 29th March around has been discarded. The next round now is on 12th April, is this right, or I am missing something? Can I expect an invitation or I will have to wait for next year?


You will most likely be invited with 1 March DOE unless something crazy happens like too many 70 pointers (very unlikely as 464 places still available). And yes next invitation round is 12 April.

Get your PCC, Medical and other ready so you can lodge on 12 April. 

This might help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html#post12199057


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Considering very few left for 261313.
Can I get invite in next round(12 April)
My Eoi-18 feb 2017
Points-65 for 261313


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kptPP said:


> Considering very few left for 261313.
> Can I get invite in next round(12 April)
> My Eoi-18 feb 2017
> Points-65 for 261313


Not few, 464 places is a lot. You will be invited, unlucky not to get invited last round as cut-off date was 17 Feb, you missed it by a day.


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

any idea that on skill selectl site it is written as 

Occupation Identification: 2611	
Description	: ICT Business and ​System Analysts	
Points score	: 65	
Visa date of effect: 11/08/2016 3:52 pm

what does it means especially Visa date of effect??
my understanding is that they called in last round upto 65 points but unable to map visa date of effect


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> any idea that on skill selectl site it is written as
> 
> Occupation Identification: 2611
> Description	: ICT Business and ​System Analysts
> ...


i found my answer somewhere i guess it is that they called till 65 points and EOI submitted till 11/08/2016 3:52 pm got call which MAY mean:

1. All 65+ got call or no body was there in 70, 75 etc hence they gone till 65
2. EOI having 65+ all got invited by then or in this call if any
3. anyone with 65 submitted post this time did not got call.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> i found my answer somewhere i guess it is that they called till 65 points and EOI submitted till 11/08/2016 3:52 pm got call which MAY mean:
> 
> 1. All 65+ got call or no body was there in 70, 75 etc hence they gone till 65
> 2. EOI having 65+ all got invited by then or in this call if any
> 3. anyone with 65 submitted post this time did not got call.


This means that all who submitted EOI before 15th March and had 70 and above points got invited. I had 70 points and go invited and based on Immitracker there were a few more people with 70 and 75 points.

Since they planned to issue 120 invites, after inviting 70 and above points, they had a few more invites and they invited the 65points. As there are many people with 65 points, they have to go by the date of submission of interest (Date of effect), so earlier you submit higher is your priority(for same points). So the last guy who got invite is the one who submitted on 11 Aug 3:52 am. This means people who had 65 points and had submitted on or before 11 Aug (before 3:52am) got invited and people with 65points and submitted interest after that time did not get invite.


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> This means that all who submitted EOI before 15th March and had 70 and above points got invited. I had 70 points and go invited and based on Immitracker there were a few more people with 70 and 75 points.
> 
> Since they planned to issue 120 invites, after inviting 70 and above points, they had a few more invites and they invited the 65points. As there are many people with 65 points, they have to go by the date of submission of interest (Date of effect), so earlier you submit higher is your priority(for same points). So the last guy who got invite is the one who submitted on 11 Aug 3:52 am. This means people who had 65 points and had submitted on or before 11 Aug (before 3:52am) got invited and people with 65points and submitted interest after that time did not get invite.


Thanks alot.
What chances you see as i have also 70 points but unfortunately i submitted on 16th :-(


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

vikramkalsan said:


> Thanks alot.
> What chances you see as i have also 70 points but unfortunately i submitted on 16th :-(


Since you submitted on 16th March (next day after the previous invitation round), you have slightly better chance. 
I noticed for some occupations they may stretch invites, example for computer network professional (2631) the planned invites were 1426 but they invited 1482 people (they closed for invitations already now). 

So there may hope on this and you may still have good chance. But if you want to increase chances, you can additionally try for NSW.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Finally recieved my PTE scores (4th attempt ) and got 8 band each. That was a struggle to say the least.

Please let me know when can i get the invite.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

....


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Finally recieved my PTE scores (4th attempt ) and got 8 band each. That was a struggle to say the least.
> 
> Please let me know when can i get the invite.


Congrats bro.. Whats your points total now?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Congrats bro.. Whats your points total now?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Thanks man. 

Its 65 now for independent.

30 for age, 15 for education/qualification, 20 for english.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Its 65 now for independent.
> 
> ...


Congrats... Expect your invite in the April 12th round

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Jakin said:


> Guys do we need any work experience to apply for PR?
> I came across to an authorized agency today, they were saying we need to have atleast 1 year work experience as requrement. However, I was telling him there is no such requirements noted anywhere in DIBP.
> What is your concern about this ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


it depends what is your occupation and the authority which will do skill assessment for your occupation

like with Engineers Australia - skill assessment can be done w/o work experience, but the same is not possible with ACS... 

after skill assessment it is individual's discretion whether or not to claim points for experience and all, but visa invite for 189 is based on points, if you make 60 or more then you will get the invite(barring few occupations which have long que of applicants)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> i think only approx 42 left for 2611 under 189. any chances of getting through with 70 score EOI updated on 24 MAR 2017 on next round on APR 12 or MAR 29 whenever is next.


for 2611 ?? 70 pointer, eoi on 24/03/17 

there could be an invite for you if there arent lot many 70 pointers 

i wish they send invites for those 42 left and dont wrap up the session for 2611


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just saw the Skill select website and found that 29th March around has been discarded. The next round now is on 12th April, is this right, or I am missing something? Can I expect an invitation or I will have to wait for next year?


i think you will get invite in 12th April round, let us be hopeful


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kptPP said:


> Considering very few left for 261313.
> Can I get invite in next round(12 April)
> My Eoi-18 feb 2017
> Points-65 for 261313


i think yes... unless there is a horde of 70 pointers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gagz said:


> Finally recieved my PTE scores (4th attempt ) and got 8 band each. That was a struggle to say the least.
> 
> Please let me know when can i get the invite.


congrats for the PTE achievement..

i think electronics engineer. 65 pointer will get it in next round


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> congrats for the PTE achievement..
> 
> i think electronics engineer. 65 pointer will get it in next round


Thanks mate.

I am hopeful.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gagz said:


> Finally recieved my PTE scores (4th attempt ) and got 8 band each. That was a struggle to say the least.
> 
> Please let me know when can i get the invite.




Good luck and congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Experts,

Any chance of getting 189 invite for Analyst programmer applied on 25/02/2017?
I am worried now by looking at 189 trend now.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck and congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello,

now that the occupation ceiling for 261313 is filling up really fast, should I expect an invitation on this 29th March or 12th April? I submitted my eoi on 25th Feb with 65 points (189).

Or would I have to wait until the july when new quota will start?

Thanks.


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> now that the occupation ceiling for 261313 is filling up really fast, should I expect an invitation on this 29th March or 12th April? I submitted my eoi on 25th Feb with 65 points (189).
> 
> ...


You will very likely receive the invitation, based on the current trend. However it will be on 12 April as they have moved the invitation date. G'luck mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

victor0712 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Any chance of getting 189 invite for Analyst programmer applied on 25/02/2017?
> I am worried now by looking at 189 trend now.


How many points do you have?
If you are 65 or more you'll definitely get invited next round


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I received my skills assessment report yesterday.Got 70 points..ANZSCO code 261313...Will be filing my EOI for 189 before 29th March..How soon am i likely to receive an invite to apply?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my skills assessment report yesterday.Got 70 points..ANZSCO code 261313...Will be filing my EOI for 189 before 29th March..How soon am i likely to receive an invite to apply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You'll get it on the 12th of April, congrats!


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> You'll get it on the 12th of April, congrats!


Thanks a lot rocktopus!!! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> How many points do you have?
> If you are 65 or more you'll definitely get invited next round


i have 65 points.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

victor0712 said:


> i have 65 points.


You should be fine mate 
Last cutoff date was 17/02 and cutoff was moved 19 days in one round, with 450 invites.
There are 464 invites left so I think you'll get invited next round - or the round after assuming they invite 225 persons like before, just based on statistics.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> seems they are not doing an invitation round on 29th....
> 
> but it was there..


Where do they put such news about invitation rounds cancellation

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rabs138 said:


> Where do they put such news about invitation rounds cancellation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


skillselect.gov.au

no news was there regarding cancellation, it was inferred from next invitation rounds date


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Business Analyst is almost over.. 1440 invitation sent out of 1482 and the visa date as but 15th March Invitation round is 65 points as on 11/08/2016 3:52 pm


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points and for 190 with 70 points today. Is there any chance that I may be invited for 189 this year ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

victor0712 said:


> i have 65 points.


when is your doe? If Post Feb then after 2-3 rounds.


----------



## pm84 (Feb 16, 2017)

What is my chance of getting invited under Skilled Independent 190 NSW and when?

Job code: 261313
Skilled Independent 189: 60 Points
Skilled Independent 190 NSW: 65 Points
189 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017
190 EOI Submitted: 25/03/2017


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you get ACS assessment before 7 April, then go for 189 with 70 points, you will get your invite on 12 April.
> 
> If you don't want to take any chance and no issue living in NSW, take the invite now and get on with PR.
> 
> ...


Very Very helpfull.. Thanks dude.. What i'll do is ill wait for ACS till 6th April, if it comes will go for 189 else will go with 190.. 
But again one query... If u compare NSW visa process with 189 process..
1. Which one is fast?
2. Which one offers less trouble with documents and are very prompt?
3. Which one is costly?
4. Medical and PCC are same for both the process ?
5. Do i need to create different MYimmi account which i created considering for 189?


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi,

I lodged my EOI on 17th March with 65 points for 2613 Software Engineer category. I am worried of getting an invitation on 12th April as only 464 invites left.

Can anyone please suggest the chances of getting invite on 12th April round.

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## kapa77 (Sep 22, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my skills assessment report yesterday.Got 70 points..ANZSCO code 261313...Will be filing my EOI for 189 before 29th March..How soon am i likely to receive an invite to apply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi kaushik_91!

How long did it take to get assessment from ACS?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Very Very helpfull.. Thanks dude.. What i'll do is ill wait for ACS till 6th April, if it comes will go for 189 else will go with 190..
> But again one query... If u compare NSW visa process with 189 process..
> 1. Which one is fast?
> 2. Which one offers less trouble with documents and are very prompt?
> ...


1, Processing times are almost same even though they say 190 is processed earlier. It might take 1 month to get your 190 approved, so 189 gets earlier.

2. Same for both.

3. 190 NSW is extra AUD 300 you pay to get nominated.

4. Same

5. You apply for visa once not twice. Are you two different people with two different passport getting the same PR visa twice paying twice the same fee from two different ImmiAccount ? EOI and ImmiAccount are different. It doesn't matter which EOI invite you are taking, one ImmiAccount for PR visa lodge.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi 

I got an email from the CO asking for additional information. The email which they have sent talks on both sides - first line says that we should respond back through email and the next lines tells us specifically to upload via immilogin and not to intimate the CO that's it's been done. I have uploaded the asked doc in Immi and clicked the 'IP' button. Is there anything else that I need to do? Thanks in advance. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

kapa77 said:


> Hi kaushik_91!
> 
> How long did it take to get assessment from ACS?


Hi Kapa,

Application was submitted on 10th of March 2017 and the result was received on 23rd of March. 

What about your application's status?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 17th March with 65 points for 2613 Software Engineer category. I am worried of getting an invitation on 12th April as only 464 invites left.
> 
> ...


You have a good chance, 15th March pull visa effect date was 17th Feb with 65 points.. you should get an invite in the next or next to next pull


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 1, Processing times are almost same even though they say 190 is processed earlier. It might take 1 month to get your 190 approved, so 189 gets earlier.
> 
> 2. Same for both.
> 
> ...



Dude, Serious thanks....


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> You have a good chance, 15th March pull visa effect date was 17th Feb with 65 points.. you should get an invite in the next or next to next pull



can i get some help on this experts please????

i see below count and looks like some of them are still getting though the ceiling for cut off is already exceeded. how likely are my chances since i am yet to get my acs details.

2631	Computer Network Professionals	1426	1482

Regards:tea:


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

ravi1913 said:


> When did you apply for NSW, I have applied on 6th march (190), not received the invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


24th March. EOI updated... with 70 points..


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

super.mad said:


> Dude, Serious thanks....


Dude one last query,
Actually, first i applied with 70 points in 190 on 27th Feb. 
Then i decide to go with ACS of spouse meanwhile i also updated EOI, which took my 190 to 75. 
But i came to know before claiming spouse points u need to have ACS done, else will be rejected , then i updated my EOI on 23rd march night removing spouse points going back to 70 bt as it was already midnight my profile got udapted with date as 24th March.

Then by morning, i got mail for NSW nomination dated 24th march 3:42 A.M in inbox guessing my inbox in IST zone so in AUS it will be somewhere around 9 a.m .
So, i guess im not in trouble. They have taken my 70 points only... 
is it correct??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sreeneshkamath said:


> can i get some help on this experts please????
> 
> i see below count and looks like some of them are still getting though the ceiling for cut off is already exceeded. how likely are my chances since i am yet to get my acs details.
> 
> ...


2631 is finished this year for 189. Next July 2017 it starts given it is still in SOL. 190 is still open.


----------



## sreeneshkamath (Mar 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 2631 is finished this year for 189. Next July 2017 it starts given it is still in SOL. 190 is still open.



Thanks for the note, i was told that there are still chances for a hope in the month of April - April 12 they will have a round.

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Dude one last query,
> Actually, first i applied with 70 points in 190 on 27th Feb.
> Then i decide to go with ACS of spouse meanwhile i also updated EOI, which took my 190 to 75.
> But i came to know before claiming spouse points u need to have ACS done, else will be rejected , then i updated my EOI on 23rd march night removing spouse points going back to 70 bt as it was already midnight my profile got udapted with date as 24th March.
> ...


You have to make sure your DOE change happened before you got invite. That's why I told you before not to make life complicated. In any case, you will get 189 on 12 April with 70 points.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi
> 
> I got an email from the CO asking for additional information. The email which they have sent talks on both sides - first line says that we should respond back through email and the next lines tells us specifically to upload via immilogin and not to intimate the CO that's it's been done. I have uploaded the asked doc in Immi and clicked the 'IP' button. Is there anything else that I need to do? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


hhahahah... catch 22

upload in immiaccount and press IP button


----------



## kapa77 (Sep 22, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Kapa,
> 
> Application was submitted on 10th of March 2017 and the result was received on 23rd of March.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your responce.

I've just applied today. My ACS assessment will expire on 8th of April, but the next round will be on 12th of April. I hope that in my case it will take less time because I've linked my previous case with all the same documents. However, it's only my guess.

A few days ago I've passed PTE on 79+ and now I have 70 points with 261312. But my ACS assessment will expire...


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> hhahahah... catch 22
> 
> 
> 
> upload in immiaccount and press IP button




Thanks Sultan. Did the same only, still got confused with their wordings. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Noah90 (Mar 25, 2017)

Feb 7 Eoi update, 70 points, accountant and auditor . When do you guys think i will get invited?


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> You have a good chance, 15th March pull visa effect date was 17th Feb with 65 points.. you should get an invite in the next or next to next pull


Thanks a lot Mate..!!


----------



## Mr Optimist (Mar 5, 2017)

Any idea if 29th March draw has been cancelled? Official website doesn't show a draw scheduled for Mar 29th anymore.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi all...
I observed something from skill select. DIPB stated that there are two invitations per month, so cancelled the March 29th round. I went back to earlier months and observed that there were also 3 rounds issued in September (1st, 14th and 28th) and the 3 rounds had invitations issued out. Does anyone have an explanation for this? 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Hi all...
> I observed something from skill select. DIPB stated that there are two invitations per month, so cancelled the March 29th round. I went back to earlier months and observed that there were also 3 rounds issued in September (1st, 14th and 28th) and the 3 rounds had invitations issued out. Does anyone have an explanation for this?
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


They have done 3 invites per month whenever the 1st invitation round happened within the first 2-3 days of a month, as then you can accommodate 2 more within the next 28 days. It's never 2 per month but rather every 14 days.

They just cancelled or it seems not to invite on 29 March. It may be due to them doing double invite or it may be they forgot to mention it in their website and 29 March invite may still happen, only time will tell. So, lets see tomorrow how it goes.


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hi all...
> I observed something from skill select. DIPB stated that there are two invitations per month, so cancelled the March 29th round. I went back to earlier months and observed that there were also 3 rounds issued in September (1st, 14th and 28th) and the 3 rounds had invitations issued out. Does anyone have an explanation for this?
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


Hey brother, I know you and I are in the same sauce, and need to be patient for a littile while longer. It will come our way. It will for sure. Wait and see. Wait.. almost there!


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> They have done 3 invites per month whenever the 1st invitation round happened within the first 2-3 days of a month, as then you can accommodate 2 more within the next 28 days. It's never 2 per month but rather every 14 days.
> 
> They just cancelled or it seems not to invite on 29 March. It may be due to them doing double invite or it may be they forgot to mention it in their website and 29 March invite may still happen, only time will tell. So, lets see tomorrow how it goes.


Yope, ..But on the skill select page, just umder the next invitation round, they stated. "Invitation rounds will be held twice a month" 
Truly...DIPB has really taught us patience. We only have to wait. 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> Hey brother, I know you and I are in the same sauce, and need to be patient for a littile while longer. It will come our way. It will for sure. Wait and see. Wait.. almost there!


True brother


----------



## kapa77 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi! 

I've got the invitation today with 70 point for 261312. I haven't got the email yet, but my EOI status has changed.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

kapa77 said:


> hi!
> 
> I've got the invitation today with 70 point for 261312. I haven't got the email yet, but my eoi status has changed.


189 ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kapa77 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got the invitation today with 70 point for 261312. I haven't got the email yet, but my EOI status has changed.


Are you sure?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## keerat1990 (Dec 9, 2016)

Got Invitation. 221213. EOI lodged on 23rd December 2016.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kapa77 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got the invitation today with 70 point for 261312. I haven't got the email yet, but my EOI status has changed.





keerat1990 said:


> Got Invitation. 221213. EOI lodged on 23rd December 2016.


Congrats !!! 189 invite ?



mctowel said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


So, 189 29 March invite is happening or no ? 

Have you got your invite ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> So, 189 29 March invite is happening or no ?
> 
> Have you got your invite ?


Its not me who said it. Its the other guy

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Its not me who said it. Its the other guy
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I know. I am asking have you got your invite ?


----------



## keerat1990 (Dec 9, 2016)

189.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I know. I am asking have you got your invite ?


No, I didn't... Strange news today


----------



## kapa77 (Sep 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats !!! 189 invite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sure. 189. I've already got the letter.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

keerat1990 said:


> 189.


Congrats !!! So, it is every 14 days. they just didn't put it up on the SkillSelect site then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> No, I didn't... Strange news today


Maybe they went with single invite instead of double like the last 2 rounds. Or they didn't invite some occupation. I think that happened on 7 Dec 2016 round.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

keerat1990 said:


> Got Invitation. 221213. EOI lodged on 23rd December 2016.


Congratulations.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

I got the invite
2613.
65 Points
DOE 17th Feb


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

libati said:


> I got the invite
> 2613.
> 65 Points
> DOE 17th Feb


Congrats !!!


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

I got the invite
2613.
65 Points
DOE 17th Feb


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Can any one please answer this question:

If I pay for the visa and later if any one of us fail in the medicals, whats the process followed?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Maybe they went with single invite instead of double like the last 2 rounds. Or they didn't invite some occupation. I think that happened on 7 Dec 2016 round.


You re right... Its very possible


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

libati said:


> I got the invite
> 2613.
> 65 Points
> DOE 17th Feb


Congratulations.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

libati said:


> Can any one please answer this question:
> 
> If I pay for the visa and later if any one of us fail in the medicals, whats the process followed?


They will ask you to do more medicals, so failing 1st time is not the end of the world. if they find it's too burdensome on Australian Medicare, then they might refuse but that's quite far down the road unless you are sure you have some serious medical issues. Then better check and find out.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Got the invite just now.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Zaback. Me , spouse and my two kids did medical last week. Today I got a call that my two kids are tested positive in TB gold. They asked me to do come and perform a chest xray. Thats why am worried?

One of my kids was having a fever during the time and she was under medication. Since I have scheduled the mediacls, didnt want to postpone it. But I wonder how come both came positive, we both are cleared and dont have any family history or so before


----------



## lifechanger23 (Feb 7, 2017)

Gor invite for 189 65 points


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

lifechanger23 said:


> Gor invite for 189 65 points


Congratulations.


----------



## cant (Mar 21, 2017)

Congratulations!
Which occupation and EOI date?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

lifechanger23 said:


> Gor invite for 189 65 points


Whats your points and occupation?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

That was a surprise.

I was waiting for 12th april.

Got the invite!

\m/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Gagz said:


> That was a surprise.
> 
> I was waiting for 12th april.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
Got my 189 Invite today dated 29th March. Points 70.

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Unbelievable, but invite round happened today after skill select removed next round dates

Congratulations to all those who got invited

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Gagz said:


> That was a surprise.
> 
> I was waiting for 12th april.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> Got my 189 Invite today dated 29th March. Points 70.
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Yippee got the invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

ankur_21 said:


> Yippee got the invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## gmpg (Mar 28, 2017)

ankur_21 said:


> Yippee got the invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the invite, surprised😜😜

EOI - 5th March
261313 - Software Engineer
Points - 65
Visa class - 189

Can someone guide me with next steps, please.


----------



## madrkash (Jan 1, 2017)

Dear All,

I have a quick query. I did get the invite for 189 on March 1st for Developer/Programmer. I am in the process of submitting my visa application via ImmiAccount. I am unable to make the payment either via my debit card or PayPal account linked with debit card. 
My credit card does not have the necessary limit and my bank did not honor my request for increasing the credit limit.
How is it generally done?
Any pointers are appreciated.

Thank you
Madhu


----------



## jmanojkumar (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Experts, 

I have 75points for 263111 and missed applying on 14th March by a day due to my ignorance about the Occupation ceiling for this code 

Now, I understand that the invitations for 26311 are closed and will need to wait till July for the new rounds to begin. Can somebody please let me know the chances of 263111 being removed from the SOL for 2017/18? 

Thanks.


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

By God's grace, got the invite. 
261311: Code
65 points
DOE: 18-Feb-2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

jmanojkumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have 75points for 263111 and missed applying on 14th March by a day due to my ignorance about the Occupation ceiling for this code
> 
> ...


 Not sure about the occupation... But why don't you try 190 since you have good points


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

It is a pleasant surprise that I got the invitation today (29/03/2017). I was under the impression that today's invitation round is cancelled. Here is my details:

ANZSCO : *261313 - Software Engineer*
Total point (189) - *65*
EOI Submitted On: *Friday, 24 February 2017 09:57 PM*
Invitation: *29 March 2017*


----------



## jmanojkumar (Mar 28, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Not sure about the occupation... But why don't you try 190 since you have good points


Thanks for the quick reply. 

My spouse will be getting 65 points for 261313 code by July/August so thinking of making her the main applicant if my code 263111 gets removed which is why am still trying to apply for 189. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulation to all guys who received invitations on the last round of March.
Finally, I also got invitation, ^^


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

jmanojkumar said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the occupation... But why don't you try 190 since you have good points
> ...


If you are cool too wait that long...
Is 261313 getting invited at 65??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Congratulation to all guys who received invitations on the last round of March.
> Finally, I also got invitation, ^^


Congrats...What occupation, points and Doe?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

mctowel said:


> Congrats...What occupation, points and Doe?


Thanks mctowel, 

Occupation: software engineer
Points: 65
DOE: March 6th, 2017


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

I got Invite today. (28/03/2017)
233211 - Civil Engineer
point - 60
Applied on 16/03/2017

I will do medical before applying for visa.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Thanks mctowel,
> 
> Occupation: software engineer
> Points: 65
> DOE: March 6th, 2017


Thats already a 19days movement so far, meaning its most likely double invites. Suprised that I wasn't invited then.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nikhath said:


> By God's grace, got the invite.
> 261311: Code
> 65 points
> DOE: 18-Feb-2017
> ...





sobisw said:


> It is a pleasant surprise that I got the invitation today (29/03/2017). I was under the impression that today's invitation round is cancelled. Here is my details:
> 
> ANZSCO : *261313 - Software Engineer*
> Total point (189) - *65*
> ...





Gagz said:


> That was a surprise.
> 
> I was waiting for 12th april.
> 
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

libati said:


> Thanks Zaback. Me , spouse and my two kids did medical last week. Today I got a call that my two kids are tested positive in TB gold. They asked me to do come and perform a chest xray. Thats why am worried?
> 
> One of my kids was having a fever during the time and she was under medication. Since I have scheduled the mediacls, didnt want to postpone it. But I wonder how come both came positive, we both are cleared and dont have any family history or so before


Better ask on the Visa lodge board. They knows more and will advise you better. Good luck !


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Better ask on the Visa lodge board. They knows more and will advise you better. Good luck !



Thanks..how do I contact them? or are you referring to the 189 Visa Lodge forum


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

libati said:


> Thanks..how do I contact them? or are you referring to the 189 Visa Lodge forum


Yes, the visa lodge thread in expatforum.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi All,
Got my acs report on 23rd..70 points..ANZSCO Code 261313...EOI submitted today (28th March).

Any thoughts on when can i expect an invite for 189 visa?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats dear!!!



sobisw said:


> It is a pleasant surprise that I got the invitation today (29/03/2017). I was under the impression that today's invitation round is cancelled. Here is my details:
> 
> ANZSCO : *261313 - Software Engineer*
> Total point (189) - *65*
> ...


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Finally! A big surprise received invite to apply for 189:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
Total point (189) - 65
EOI Submitted On: Friday, 24 February 2017 11:30 AM
Invitation: 29 March 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my acs report on 23rd..70 points..ANZSCO Code 261313...EOI submitted today (28th March).
> 
> Any thoughts on when can i expect an invite for 189 visa?
> ...


Well did you got the invite ? If not you could have gotten the invite if you applied 3 hrs 40 mins ago, before 6:30 pm IST.

Any reason why you submitted EOI late ?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well did you got the invite ? If not you could have gotten the invite if you applied 3 hrs 40 mins ago, before 6:30 pm IST.
> 
> Any reason why you submitted EOI late ?


Immigration agents (MARA) from Aus are processing my case. It was submitted around 3 or 3.30PM IST. Had the invite been sent, I would get to know that only tomorrow when they email or call me to inform.

Do you think I would have already got an invite?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Nikhath said:


> By God's grace, got the invite.
> 261311: Code
> 65 points
> DOE: 18-Feb-2017
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sobisw said:


> It is a pleasant surprise that I got the invitation today (29/03/2017). I was under the impression that today's invitation round is cancelled. Here is my details:
> 
> ANZSCO : *261313 - Software Engineer*
> Total point (189) - *65*
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Congratulation to all guys who received invitations on the last round of March.
> Finally, I also got invitation, ^^


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Bad_english said:


> I got Invite today. (28/03/2017)
> 233211 - Civil Engineer
> point - 60
> Applied on 16/03/2017
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

victor0712 said:


> Finally! A big surprise received invite to apply for 189:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> Total point (189) - 65
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Thats already a 19days movement so far, meaning its most likely double invites. Suprised that I wasn't invited then.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Doesn't seem like it for us EEs...


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> Doesn't seem like it for us EEs...


True... But so far, I ve seen confirmed invitations up to 14th December


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Immigration agents (MARA) from Aus are processing my case. It was submitted around 3 or 3.30PM IST. Had the invite been sent, I would get to know that only tomorrow when they email or call me to inform.
> 
> Do you think I would have already got an invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes, 70 points should get you invite if applied before 6:30 pm India time.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, 70 points should get you invite if applied before 6:30 pm India time.


Oh..wow..Let me wait to hear from my consultant about the same!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Oh..wow..Let me wait to hear from my consultant about the same!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do the Medical first if you want Direct Invite.


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi gagz,


I saw in ur signature-Updated EOI for 189/190 (65/65+5 Points) - 24th Mar, 2017

Is this EOI updated due to exp? if yes- did it updated on time as u expected?

Anticipate ur response.
Thanks 





Gagz said:


> That was a surprise.
> 
> I was waiting for 12th april.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombino (Oct 30, 2016)

*Has anyone got invite with EOI Submitted On: 07/03/2017*

I have applied for 

Software Engineer 2613
Points - 65 
EOI Submitted On: 07/03/2017

I saw someone with same criteria EOI submitted on 5th March has got it. I have not received it yet. My b'day 17th May (will be 33 ).

Just want to validate if I really lost the chance like a Hollywood movie.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello friends,

I recieved the invitation to apply today (261313, 65 points, 189, EOI date: 25th Feb 2017)!! That makes me really happy but equally anxious. 

The thing is that I am currently in USA and had planned to return to India on 3rd May, which means I will have only 25 days for getting India PCC and medicals, before my invitation expires. Do you think that is enough time or should I plan to go back to India earlier?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Green786 said:


> Hi gagz,
> 
> 
> I saw in ur signature-Updated EOI for 189/190 (65/65+5 Points) - 24th Mar, 2017
> ...


Updated EOI after the new PTE score.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2017)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Congratulation to all guys who received invitations on the last round of March.
> Finally, I also got invitation, ^^


Me too mate! Congrats!


----------



## aditAussie (Mar 27, 2017)

*invitation*

Hi Guys,

Submitted EOI on 14 Oct 2016 with 60 pts.
ACS done with 6 years deducted from exp (BE in Electrical and electronics) working in IT.
Age - 30
English - 10
education - 15
exp-5 

189 - 60
190(NSW) - 65

Did anyone with similar score got invite recently? when can I expect to get invite?

Thanks,
Adi


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

kapa77 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got the invitation today with 70 point for 261312. I haven't got the email yet, but my EOI status has changed.


Hi Kapa
What would be the new status that shows up on portal once invite is granted?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Sdara said:


> Hi Kapa
> What would be the new status that shows up on portal once invite is granted?


Hi,

Please see the file attached. You can also view the invitation under the correspondence tab of your skill select account


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Do the Medical first if you want Direct Invite.


Sure zaback.Let me wait hear from my consultant.No emails yet to confirm that I have received an invite to apply for visa.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

jmanojkumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have 75points for 263111 and missed applying on 14th March by a day due to my ignorance about the Occupation ceiling for this code
> 
> ...


Hi Manoj...in the same boat...ACS screwed up my assessment and I missed the 15th Mar ceiling deadline by 2 days when ACS reverted on 17th Mar with their mistake agreed and I applied on 17th Mar with 70 points. As the ceiling is completed we might have to wait for Jul 17 quote released and as its in SOL list we shouldn't worry I believe

All the best mate !!!


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Hi Manoj...in the same boat...ACS screwed up my assessment and I missed the 15th Mar ceiling deadline by 2 days when ACS reverted on 17th Mar with their mistake agreed and I applied on 17th Mar with 70 points. As the ceiling is completed we might have to wait for Jul 17 quote released and as its in SOL list we shouldn't worry I believe
> 
> All the best mate !!!



Where can we see this Ceiling details. I have just applied ACS with the same code two day before . Does this means that we will not be able to apply EOI till July 2017 or we can apply EOI and wait for ITA till July 2017 ?


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see the file attached. You can also view the invitation under the correspondence tab of your skill select account


Thanks for the screenshot mate and any idea about 190 invitation? How does it get informed?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Riash said:


> Where can we see this Ceiling details. I have just applied ACS with the same code two day before . Does this means that we will not be able to apply EOI till July 2017 or we can apply EOI and wait for ITA till July 2017 ?


Checkout this link for details :

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Riash said:


> Where can we see this Ceiling details. I have just applied ACS with the same code two day before . Does this means that we will not be able to apply EOI till July 2017 or we can apply EOI and wait for ITA till July 2017 ?


Check below link and go for occupation ceilings
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Check below link and go for occupation ceilings
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


Thanks a lot ... I have gone through the site and its mentioned as "Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year." 

Does this means we have to wait till July 2018 to apply with 263111 ? or do we get chance for July 2017 ?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

Sdara said:


> Thanks for the screenshot mate and any idea about 190 invitation? How does it get informed?


It'll come in your email and in our skill select nothing will change. Once you submit the documents to the state and they approve your application, your skill select will change to "invited".


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Riash said:


> Sdara said:
> 
> 
> > Check below link and go for occupation ceilings
> ...


Typically all new quota open from Jul every year so next year will be from Jul 17 and ends by Jun 18 which reflects to 2017/18


----------



## shawn.micheals (Mar 29, 2017)

I have submitted EOI for v190 (NSW). do I have to submit any other documents to the NSW state department apart from EOI ?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Typically all new quota open from Jul every year so next year will be from Jul 17 and ends by Jun 18 which reflects to 2017/18


Any idea or statistics how the quota limit , i mean numbers will be for 263111 when is opened on July 2017 ?


----------



## Mr Optimist (Mar 5, 2017)

It takes more than a week for DIBP to update their website with 29th March invitation details and quota limits... Is there any other way to find out if quota has been reached for a particular occupation after last night's invites?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Sure zaback.Let me wait hear from my consultant.No emails yet to confirm that I have received an invite to apply for visa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Zaback,

I got a call from my consultant informing me that I have received an invite for 189. But unfortunately there was a typo in my name.I missed it big time when they sent it for my review before submission.

Now, they are in the process of preparing a new EOI (holding the current invite as well - incase if i don't get invited next round) and sound confident about my chances of receiving an invite again for 189 for 261313 on April 5th.

I asked them to proceed with it, since I am not ready to take a chance with those typo issues in my application.

Your thoughts please.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> I got a call from my consultant informing me that I have received an invite for 189. But unfortunately there was a typo in my name.I missed it big time when they sent it for my review before submission.
> 
> ...


If the current round was again a double quota round, then I doubt your invitation on 12th April because the quota is going to be over now. You then need to wait until the quota is reset after 1st July. Check my sheet here.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kapa77 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got the invitation today with 70 point for 261312. I haven't got the email yet, but my EOI status has changed.


congrats and thanks for updating...

the things on skillselect website made most of us believe that 29th march round has been cancelled...

good luck for visa step


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> If the current round was again a double quota round, then I doubt your invitation on 12th April because the quota is going to be over now. You then need to wait until the quota is reset after 1st July. Check my sheet here.


Oh.But my consultant has told me that there is going to be another round on the 1st wednesday of April (5th April).

Since you feel the other way, and say if i proceed with the visa application based on the current invitation. How do I get this spelling mistake corrected when I submit my Visa application form?

All other details are perfect. 

FYI :

My ANZSCO Code - 261313
Points : 70

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

keerat1990 said:


> Got Invitation. 221213. EOI lodged on 23rd December 2016.


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats !!! So, it is every 14 days. they just didn't put it up on the SkillSelect site then.


29th march was in list on skill select website, they removed it this week and posted 12th april round dates

but good to see that round happened


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Oh.But my consultant has told me that there is going to be another round on the 1st wednesday of April (5th April).
> 
> Since you feel the other way, and say if i proceed with the visa application based on the current invitation. How do I get this spelling mistake corrected when I submit my Visa application form?
> 
> ...


In this case, your consultant is outdated or misleading you. The next round date is on 12th April. See here on *Invitation Rounds* _tab_ > *Next Invitation Rounds*.

I am not 100% sure if this will work on name spelling but you can use *Form - 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances* (Form attached).

But before doing so, I would suggest you to please wait until the next round happens. Since only a small number of invites would left (only 14 invites) in the next round, so you might be able to get the invite but chances are very slim in my view if the current round was also a double invite round. So wait until next round and see what happens otherwise you might have the above option to use Form 1022 and proceed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recieved the invitation to apply today (261313, 65 points, 189, EOI date: 25th Feb 2017)!! That makes me really happy but equally anxious.
> 
> The thing is that I am currently in USA and had planned to return to India on 3rd May, which means I will have only 25 days for getting India PCC and medicals, before my invitation expires. Do you think that is enough time or should I plan to go back to India earlier?



you can apply visa 1-2 weeks before you are arriving in India, upload relevant documents, do pcc and medicals when you arrive in India, meanwhile if case officer picks up your file(probably after 1 week at least from visa application submission), then they will ask to do pcc/medicals and give 28 days time to do that, so that is enough


or else come to india, file visa application, upload relevant documents, do pcc and medicals after that

the 60 days timeline is for visa fee payment and application submission, you can upload relevant documents after that


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> I got a call from my consultant informing me that I have received an invite for 189. But unfortunately there was a typo in my name.I missed it big time when they sent it for my review before submission.
> 
> ...


this is a serious mistake, who did this type - your consultant or skill select (though unexpected from them) 

how many points in eoi ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Oh.But my consultant has told me that there is going to be another round on the 1st wednesday of April (5th April).
> 
> Since you feel the other way, and say if i proceed with the visa application based on the current invitation. How do I get this spelling mistake corrected when I submit my Visa application form?
> 
> ...


next round is on 12th APril... i think you need to have a face to face meeting with consultant on goofing up of things, the typo and the round dates...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> In this case, your consultant is outdated or misleading you. The next round date is on 12th April. See here on *Invitation Rounds* _tab_ > *Next Invitation Rounds*.
> 
> I am not 100% sure if this will work on name spelling but you can use *Form - 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances* (Form attached).
> 
> ...


even i am not sure how to handle this, if speling mistake is by consultant then hardly anything possible, if mistake by system(skill select) then it can be corrected by sending email to skill select support team

form 1022 route may or may not work, i am not sure about it..

however what BulletAK has advised is good, wait till next round and then decide, meanwhile submit another EOI


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

libati said:


> I got the invite ; 2613.; 65 Points; DOE 17th Feb


congratulations Libati


naveen1224 said:


> Got the invite just now.


congrats Naveen


lifechanger23 said:


> Gor invite for 189 65 points


congrats


Gagz said:


> That was a surprise. I was waiting for 12th april. Got the invite!


congrats


ankur_21 said:


> Yippee got the invite


congrats Ankur


pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All, Got Invite today dated 29th March. Points 70.


 congrats Pradeep



gmpg said:


> Got the invite, surprised😜😜; EOI - 5th March; 261313 - 65
> Can someone guide me with next steps, please.


congrats, this may help you http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html



Nikhath said:


> By God's grace, got the invite. 261311:65 DOE: 18-Feb-2017


congratulations Nikhath, take care


sobisw said:


> It is a pleasant surprise that I got the invitation today


 congrats


Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Finally, I also got invitation, ^^


 congrats mate


Bad_english said:


> I got Invite today.


 congrats fellow civil engineer


victor0712 said:


> Finally! A big surprise received invite to apply for 189; 261313- 65- 24/02/17 11:30 AM


 congrats victor



namitc said:


> Hello friends, I recieved the invitation to apply today (261313, 65 points, 189, EOI date: 25th Feb 2017)


 congrats



Dumbledore said:


> Me too mate! Congrats!


 congratulations


congratulations to all those who were invited today.....

this links give some idea about how to proceed with 189 invite, good luck

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Kaushik,

Have you gone through a MARA agent or non licence agent ?



sultan_azam said:


> even i am not sure how to handle this, if speling mistake is by consultant then hardly anything possible, if mistake by system(skill select) then it can be corrected by sending email to skill select support team
> 
> form 1022 route may or may not work, i am not sure about it..
> 
> however what BulletAK has advised is good, wait till next round and then decide, meanwhile submit another EOI


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> But before doing so, I would suggest you to please wait until the next round happens. Since only a small number of invites would left (only 14 invites) in the next round, so you might be able to get the invite but chances are very slim in my view if the current round was also a double invite round. So wait until next round and see what happens otherwise you might have the above option to use Form 1022 and proceed.


From where you get the information that only 14 invites left ???


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Riash said:


> Kaushik,
> 
> Have you gone through a MARA agent or non licence agent ?


Hi Riash,

It was done through licensed MARA agents. They sent the form to me for review yesterday. I failed to notice the mistake and update them. Just a letter was missed in my First Name.

They are planning to submit an EOI again and get things done in the next round.

Any thoughts?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> I got a call from my consultant informing me that I have received an invite for 189. But unfortunately there was a typo in my name.I missed it big time when they sent it for my review before submission.
> 
> ...


When I hear this thing, I mean it's your life man. It could be the last invite and if for some reason they decides to remove your occupation from SOL next year, you having 70 points missing out, who will take the responsibility ? Who will suffer in the end ? I mean registered MARA agents doing such mistakes. This is absolute irresponsibility. 

I check my EOI at least 10 times if not 15 for mistakes. I am quite paranoid but I think its for good. Next time try do it on your own. It's just filling some form and submit, no different whatsoever than submitting a job application. 

Take control of your own life and future.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> When I hear this thing, I mean it's your life man. It could be the last invite and if for some reason they decides to remove your occupation from SOL next year, you having 70 points missing out, who will take the responsibility ? Who will suffer in the end ? I mean registered MARA agents doing such mistakes. This is absolute irresponsibility.
> 
> I check my EOI at least 10 times if not 15 for mistakes. I am quite paranoid but I think its for good. Next time try do it on your own. It's just filling some form and submit, no different whatsoever than submitting a job application.
> 
> Take control of your own life and future.


Yes Zaback. I am already worried about my chances in the next round. Pinning my hopes on the MARA agents to pull it off this time correctly. It was indeed my mistake to have missed out on that. 

They have assured me to get it done properly in the next round.

Worried and upset already. Can't just wait for the next round. 

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> From where you get the information that only 14 invites left ???


that post has been written by someone else... please see again


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Yes Zaback. I am already worried about my chances in the next round. Pinning my hopes on the MARA agents to pull it off this time correctly. It was indeed my mistake to have missed out on that.
> 
> They have assured me to get it done properly in the next round.
> 
> ...


bro, relax... whatsoever happens is for some good...

sooner or later you will get what you deserve. so give your best and relax


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> bro, relax... whatsoever happens is for some good...
> 
> sooner or later you will get what you deserve. so give your best and relax


Hi Sultan,

Thanks a lot bro. My consultant and MARA agents have assured me that they will do the needful to get me an invite in the next round.

Hoping for the best now. Fingers crossed!! 

Cheers,
Kaushik

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Shocking to hear that even if you have gone through MARA agent they didnt notice this simple thing. By getting huge amount from us for documentation part they cant even check the details properly ? Have you checked with them in updating the info on current EOI with any proof submission ? screw up your agent and dig out all the possibilities to get the invite in next round itself....



kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Riash,
> 
> It was done through licensed MARA agents. They sent the form to me for review yesterday. I failed to notice the mistake and update them. Just a letter was missed in my First Name.
> 
> ...


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Riash said:


> Shocking to hear that even if you have gone through MARA agent they didnt notice this simple thing. By getting huge amount from us for documentation part they cant even check the details properly ? Have you checked with them in updating the info on current EOI with any proof submission ? screw up your agent and dig out all the possibilities to get the invite in next round itself....


Totally agree, these consultants have one job to check the applications thoroughly and they don't do it. I had a similar experience with my consultant. When they sent me the forms for review, I shpwed them 10 mistakes and they sent me back the revised version with only 6 mistakes corrected, so this went on for 3 iterations. They also assured 60points is enough for ICT BA role when signing up the service, but only much later I found people even with 65 needs to wait for 6-8 months. 
They also goofed up on my ACS application.

So finally I terminated the services and got the refund. I have absolutely no confidence in them. It is better to do it yourself as you will be more careful than these jokers.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Riash,
> 
> It was done through licensed MARA agents. They sent the form to me for review yesterday. I failed to notice the mistake and update them. Just a letter was missed in my First Name.
> 
> ...


Is the MARA agent based in India or Australia? Are you directly interacting with the MARA agent or intermediary consultant?

I had similar issues with them and finally terminated their contracted got refund (lost some money though) and submitted the invite myself. 

To be honest, it is a big mistake from them. Just for your information, DIBP has a link/contact details to complain about these MARA agents. You can threaten them if they fail to refund. Like some people mentioned, if this round was also double invitation and then your new DOE is much later than others, you have a serious problem here. As your agency on what is their Quality Controller doing?
Another thing, did they send you the email about the invitation or only verbal?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Same here... I applied ACS and they didn't even check whether my RR match with the code i selected. ACS came with positive result and 9+yrs deduction which is not fetching me any points to apply. When i asked them they said you are the right person to decide on ANZSCO , but as they are experienced in assisting lots of applicants they could have gone through my RR and could have advised its not matching the code i selected. All money and time gone. again a fresh application for ACS they asked me to pay the same amount, I choose to do it myself this time... Lots of frustration ....

But my MARA agent is not ready to give the money back for service termination and 90% money we paid already....




vivek_ntm said:


> Totally agree, these consultants have one job to check the applications thoroughly and they don't do it. I had a similar experience with my consultant. When they sent me the forms for review, I shpwed them 10 mistakes and they sent me back the revised version with only 6 mistakes corrected, so this went on for 3 iterations. They also assured 60points is enough for ICT BA role when signing up the service, but only much later I found people even with 65 needs to wait for 6-8 months.
> They also goofed up on my ACS application.
> 
> So finally I terminated the services and got the refund. I have absolutely no confidence in them. It is better to do it yourself as you will be more careful than these jokers.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

vivek_ntm said:


> Is the MARA agent based in India or Australia? Are you directly interacting with the MARA agent or intermediary consultant?
> 
> I had similar issues with them and finally terminated their contracted got refund (lost some money though) and submitted the invite myself.
> 
> ...


The MARA agent is based out of Australia. Yes, I do interact with them through emails and phone calls.

Yes. They did send me the EOI form with all details filled up before submitting the form for review. Also after submission they shared my EOI form , points breakup form, Acknowledgement Email from DIBP etc.

They did accept it was a mistake from their side too and trying their best to get me an invite in the next round.

Pinning my hopes on them. My consultant here in India too has assured that they will do the necessary to ensure that I get an invite in the next draw.

Cheers,
Kaushik. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Riash said:


> Same here... I applied ACS and they didn't even check whether my RR match with the code i selected. ACS came with positive result and 9+yrs deduction which is not fetching me any points to apply. When i asked them they said you are the right person to decide on ANZSCO , but as they are experienced in assisting lots of applicants they could have gone through my RR and could have advised its not matching the code i selected. All money and time gone. again a fresh application for ACS they asked me to pay the same amount, I choose to do it myself this time... Lots of frustration ....
> 
> But my MARA agent is not ready to give the money back for service termination and 90% money we paid already....


I had also decided to use MARA agent service thinking that they are more experienced and can guide in minimising the mistakes but it was the opposite. They even failed to advice that I was supposed to submit by RPL route! I was able to gather more information from the forum here than those CON-sultants.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey,
Can any one guide me with the below image which is from the DIBP asking for the document.
As I have already attached one for my spouse I am confused what exactly they are asking for.
I am attaching both images.
Please help, it will be a great help.
Thanks


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Npatel said:


> Hey,
> Can any one guide me with the below image which is from the DIBP asking for the document.
> As I have already attached one for my spouse I am confused what exactly they are asking for.
> I am attaching both images.
> ...


My guess would be that the scanned copy resolution is not good. If you still have the original try to take a good resolution scan (say more than 400dpi) and submit. It's just my guess.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

vivek_ntm said:


> My guess would be that the scanned copy resolution is not good. If you still have the original try to take a good resolution scan (say more than 400dpi) and submit. It's just my guess.


Thanks for the reply. As asked from the college, they did provide us with the soft copy only, as we are overseas.
Anyone else if have different view.
This will be of great help.
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hey,
> Can any one guide me with the below image which is from the DIBP asking for the document.
> As I have already attached one for my spouse I am confused what exactly they are asking for.
> I am attaching both images.
> ...


"not legible"- means not able to be read 

may be the scan quality wasnt good, get a new clear one or rescan the one you are having in good quality


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE (Feb 23, 2017)

Riash said:


> Same here... I applied ACS and they didn't even check whether my RR match with the code i selected. ACS came with positive result and 9+yrs deduction which is not fetching me any points to apply. When i asked them they said you are the right person to decide on ANZSCO , but as they are experienced in assisting lots of applicants they could have gone through my RR and could have advised its not matching the code i selected. All money and time gone. again a fresh application for ACS they asked me to pay the same amount, I choose to do it myself this time... Lots of frustration ....
> 
> But my MARA agent is not ready to give the money back for service termination and 90% money we paid already....



you can file a complaint against him my friend, you should tech him a good lesson 
https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-agent/resolving-disputes-with-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> this is a serious mistake, who did this type - your consultant or skill select (though unexpected from them)
> 
> how many points in eoi ??


It was by my MARA agent. I too missed to inform them as i failed to notice the same. I have 70 points.ANZSCO Code 261313.

How good are my chances for the next round? New EOI to be submitted for me.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> Totally agree, these consultants have one job to check the applications thoroughly and they don't do it. I had a similar experience with my consultant. When they sent me the forms for review, I shpwed them 10 mistakes and they sent me back the revised version with only 6 mistakes corrected, so this went on for 3 iterations. They also assured 60points is enough for ICT BA role when signing up the service, but only much later I found people even with 65 needs to wait for 6-8 months.
> They also goofed up on my ACS application.
> 
> So finally I terminated the services and got the refund. I have absolutely no confidence in them. It is better to do it yourself as you will be more careful than these jokers.


Absolutely, better to take control of your own life and also learn the process and enjoy the journey. This forum has more info than one can ask.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> It was by my MARA agent. I too missed to inform them as i failed to notice the same. I have 70 points.ANZSCO Code 261313.
> 
> How good are my chances for the next round? New EOI to be submitted for me.
> 
> ...


I terminated the contract with MARA agent. At 1st level of the process, she sent my documents for assessment to a wrong email. CPAA assessment should only take 15days, she made me wait for more than 1 month. When I had a strong feeling that something was wrong, I called the assessment body and only to find out she never submitted my documents. She returned my money and we signed the termination of contract document.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Riash said:


> Shocking to hear that even if you have gone through MARA agent they didnt notice this simple thing. By getting huge amount from us for documentation part they cant even check the details properly ? Have you checked with them in updating the info on current EOI with any proof submission ? screw up your agent and dig out all the possibilities to get the invite in next round itself....


Yes Riash. I did ask them about correcting the typo. In case if I don't receive an invite in the next round (which i hope doesn't happen  ) they will start looking at that option.

Im constantly in touch with them...Need my invite..I have put the onus on them to get it done for me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> It was by my MARA agent. I too missed to inform them as i failed to notice the same. I have 70 points.ANZSCO Code 261313.
> 
> How good are my chances for the next round? New EOI to be submitted for me.
> 
> ...


In any case, if it was your fault that you didn't checked the mistake, what is their job anyway ? What are they actually doing with all the money that you are giving it to them ? And if it is their fault, then what are they doing to compensate it ?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> In any case, if it was your fault that you didn't checked the mistake, what is their job anyway ? What are they actually doing with all the money that you are giving it to them ? And if it is their fault, then what are they doing to compensate it ?


Yes. I did fail to notice it in the first go. I identified the mistake few hours later when I opened the same form again. By then it was too late and the invite had been received.

And, they have assured me to get an invite (189) in the next round, as they will prepare a new EOI and submit the same in the next couple of days. 

This time I have ensured myself to do a thorough review of my form before I send my confirmation for submission.

Hoping for the best.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys slightly belated Congrats to all invited! Great movement!


----------



## lifechanger23 (Feb 7, 2017)

where to send ielts scores after invitation to apply, i did not send the scores when i wrote the test, our test center told they can report the scores now, where should we report the scores to


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Congratulations to all those who has got invite on 29th March..!!

Could anyone please comment on the invitation cut off date for 261313 - Software Engineer category on 29th March..?

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

When is the next round of invitation guys??...April 12th?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> When is the next round of invitation guys??...April 12th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


14th April.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> When is the next round of invitation guys??...April 12th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes 12 April. Every 14 days.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes April 12. Every 14 days.


Cool!!..any idea about the available invites for 261313? As already told..I have 70 points for 261313.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Cool!!..any idea about the available invites for 261313? As already told..I have 70 points for 261313.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I can't be sure. It moved as I can see from Immitracker, approximately till 5th March. So, 16 days of movement. Usually that is in between single invite and double invite. But the trend suggests it could be double, I feel it is single invite but that's my opinion.

In any case, there are lots of factors involved. If it is single invite, you will get your invite next round. If it is double invite, it could be difficult and they may not invite anymore or may invite either 225 or 450 people to fill up the 14 extra places like they did with 2339 and 2631. So, can't tell. You may find out next week or so when they update the SkillSelect page.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I can't be sure. It moved as I can see from Immitracker, approximately till 5th March. So, 16 days of movement. Usually that is in between single invite and double invite. But the trend suggests it could be double, I feel it is single invite but that's my opinion.
> 
> In any case, there are lots of factors involved. If it is single invite, you will get your invite next round. If it is double invite, it could be difficult and they may not invite anymore or may invite either 225 or 450 people to fill up the 14 extra places like they did with 2339 and 2631. So, can't tell. You may find out next week or so when they update the SkillSelect page.


Cool...Thanks for the update..I still believe I am gonna make it in the next round..Fingers crossed hoping for the best!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> Congratulations to all those who has got invite on 29th March..!!
> 
> Could anyone please comment on the invitation cut off date for 261313 - Software Engineer category on 29th March..?
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


Last I saw was the 6th of March EoI


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> ..





sultan_azam said:


> ..


@sultan_azam @zaback21 and other seniors

- My passport dosn't mention my Last Name it only mentions Saurabh
- So when I filed ACS, I gave affidavit mentioning ; Saurabh and Saurabh Singh are same persons
- Also I had created my ACS profile mentioning my First Name and Last name both

So my ACS result mentions my complete name i.e. First Name Last Name i.e Saurabh Singh

Similarly I have created by EOI profile with full name i.e. Saurabh Singh (although my passport only mentions Saurabh) 

Is this fine or will this be marked as discrepancy by authorities (I will get it corrected on my passport soon)


----------



## Mr Optimist (Mar 5, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Cool!!..any idea about the available invites for 261313? As already told..I have 70 points for 261313.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



If we see the trend of last 3 invites, I doubt if there will be anymore invites for 2613. It seemed like they will be done with 2613 quota after Mar 29.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> @sultan_azam @zaback21 and other seniors
> 
> - My passport dosn't mention my Last Name it only mentions Saurabh
> - So when I filed ACS, I gave affidavit mentioning ; Saurabh and Saurabh Singh are same persons
> ...


Not sure I am being senior lol. 

No you will be fine. I have seen people with just single name get PR too. Get the correction asap so you have consistency in all. In any case, nothing is final till you lodge Visa. You can create an EOI in your cats name and the cat may get invite, it's just you have to prove the cat has a passport and degree lol !


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Not sure I am being senior lol.
> 
> No you will be fine. I have seen people with just single name get PR too. Get the correction asap so you have consistency in all. In any case, nothing is final till you lodge Visa. You can create an EOI in your cats name and the cat may get invite, it's just you have to prove the cat has a passport and degree lol !


Lolz, I should have used experts instead of senior ( I am 29, so I am pretty sure actually I am the one who is senior by age  )

But Thanks so much mate  for this information.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Lolz, I should have used experts instead of senior ( I am 29, so I am pretty sure actually I am the one who is senior by age  )
> 
> But Thanks so much mate  for this information.


I know what you mean. You will be fine. Cheers !


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Not sure I am being senior lol.
> 
> No you will be fine. I have seen people with just single name get PR too. Get the correction asap so you have consistency in all. In any case, nothing is final till you lodge Visa. You can create an EOI in your cats name and the cat may get invite, it's just you have to prove the cat has a passport and degree lol !


Lol... Honestly, I classify you as a qualified senior migration agent. I ve personally been on Australia immigration since January 2016, yet I qualify your knowledge as deeper than mine... Even in stages you are yet to reach.

Big ups to you bro!

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr Optimist said:


> If we see the trend of last 3 invites, I doubt if there will be anymore invites for 2613. It seemed like they will be done with 2613 quota after Mar 29.


Thanks for the update Mr.Optimist!!  Sounds like a great news!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi - i need help!

Hoping for invitation in next round, i am planning to do PCC. The problem i see is my passoprt was issued 5 years back in Delhi, but currently i am in Mumbai.

Hence the options i see are:

1. Go to delhi and get the PCC from some PSK Delhi.
2. Apply for same in Mumbai, which will require verification, and hence time.

Any suggestions or thoughts, anyone who has gone through similar exercise.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Optimist (Mar 5, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Thanks for the update Mr.Optimist!!  Sounds like a great news!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



It's a great news, indeed... But, unfortunately, not for us!!


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr Optimist said:


> It's a great news, indeed... But, unfortunately, not for us!!


I still smell a chance for us! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lifechanger23 said:


> where to send ielts scores after invitation to apply, i did not send the scores when i wrote the test, our test center told they can report the scores now, where should we report the scores to


i guess DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION AND BORDER PROTECTION, AUSTRALIA


----------



## Mr Optimist (Mar 5, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> I still smell a chance for us!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nobody will be happier. I'm sitting here with 70 points. Got my PTE scores at Mar 29th, 12 noon ACT! Had never felt so dejected in life!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ozbound2k said:


> @sultan_azam @zaback21 and other seniors
> 
> - My passport dosn't mention my Last Name it only mentions Saurabh
> - So when I filed ACS, I gave affidavit mentioning ; Saurabh and Saurabh Singh are same persons
> ...


i think that affidavit you have should be uploaded 

secondly you are going to make change in passport then it will be better


wait for expert comments


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr Optimist said:


> Nobody will be happier. I'm sitting here with 70 points. Got my PTE scores at Mar 29th, 12 noon ACT! Had never felt so dejected in life!!


I got to know that there are 200 odd invites available and that is the reason my immigration agents want to give it a shot again.

So..keep the hopes alive and stay true to to your name

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> I got to know that there are 200 odd invites available and that is the reason my immigration agents want to give it a shot again.
> 
> So..keep the hopes alive and stay true to to your name
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


all the best


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> I got to know that there are 200 odd invites available and that is the reason my immigration agents want to give it a shot again.
> 
> So..keep the hopes alive and stay true to to your name
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I hope this is true, from where you get the information ....
I am eagerly waiting for the invite....


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> I hope this is true, from where you get the information ....
> I am eagerly waiting for the invite....


Yes Tarun..Even when Skillselect website had removed March 29th from next invitation round date, my immigration agents were confident enough to update me that round will happen.

So, I am banking on them to make it count again..could be one last chance buddy before the invites are gone for 261313.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> If the current round was again a double quota round, then I doubt your invitation on 12th April because the quota is going to be over now. You then need to wait until the quota is reset after 1st July. Check my sheet here.


I mean, if the 29th March was a double invitation round there should still be 14 invitations left... But chances are they just invited everyone this past round, or they will discard the 14 remaining applications. We can never know...


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> I mean, if the 29th March was a double invitation round there should still be 14 invitations left... But chances are they just invited everyone this past round, or they will discard the 14 remaining applications. We can never know...


Guys,

Calm down...There are still few invites left for 261313...Ppl should get invites on April12th round. I got to know this from my MARA agent based in Australia. Better points, better chances is what i reckon with the numbers remaining being smaller.

My points : 70

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

one of my friend has age 39.1 years.

Can anyone tell me...will my friend get 15points or 25points for age?

Because in the border.gov it is mentioned 25points for 33-39years and 15points for 40-44years

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a query regarding 263111. What will happen to those who already filed EOI and donot receive a 189 or 190 invitation before july 2017? Will they need to file a new eoi after the new SOL is released? Or will the EOIs from this year still be valid post July?

Thanks!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Gagz said:


> one of my friend has age 39.1 years.
> 
> Can anyone tell me...will my friend get 15points or 25points for age?
> 
> ...


He is eligible for 25 points until 39 years and 364 days. On his 40th birthday, he will lose 10 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Lol... Honestly, I classify you as a qualified senior migration agent. I ve personally been on Australia immigration since January 2016, yet I qualify your knowledge as deeper than mine... Even in stages you are yet to reach.
> 
> Big ups to you bro!
> 
> ...


Ha ha thanks !


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Gagz said:


> one of my friend has age 39.1 years.
> 
> Can anyone tell me...will my friend get 15points or 25points for age?
> 
> ...




25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gagz said:


> one of my friend has age 39.1 years.
> 
> Can anyone tell me...will my friend get 15points or 25points for age?
> 
> ...


it will be 25 points until he is 40


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yamaha5225 said:


> I have a query regarding 263111. What will happen to those who already filed EOI and donot receive a 189 or 190 invitation before july 2017? Will they need to file a new eoi after the new SOL is released? Or will the EOIs from this year still be valid post July?
> 
> Thanks!


the eoi remains in pool for 2 years and it is deleted/discarded after that, you wont have to submit a new eoi after July if the current one has not crossed that 2 year thing


----------



## hmj (Mar 15, 2017)

Greetings!

I am mentally prepared to wait for july but the 29th march round has given some hope. 

So, do you think there is chance for 2613 65points EOI 20 march.


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

Riash said:


> Where can we see this Ceiling details. I have just applied ACS with the same code two day before . Does this means that we will not be able to apply EOI till July 2017 or we can apply EOI and wait for ITA till July 2017 ?





hmj said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am mentally prepared to wait for july but the 29th march round has given some hope.
> 
> So, do you think there is chance for 2613 65points EOI 20 march.


July it is mate, looking at the current trend  :cheer2:


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys, after invitation round in 29 March, is there still any place left for ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer? I got 65 for 189, and 70 for 190.

EOI submitted : 30 March, 2017

Age: 30 
education : 15
PTE 79 : 20


----------



## hmj (Mar 15, 2017)

When did u lodge eoi


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yesterday


----------



## hmj (Mar 15, 2017)

I guess few places are left but we probably have to wait for july.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys, after invitation round in 29 March, is there still any place left for ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer? I got 65 for 189, and 70 for 190.
> 
> EOI submitted : 30 March, 2017


For same code..I have 70 for 189 and 75 for 190..EOI submitted today.

I spoke with my consultant today and we can hope for some invites on April 12th.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

hmj said:


> I guess few places are left but we probably have to wait for july.


yes, I think so, what about NSW 190? do I have to still wait until july?


----------



## hmj (Mar 15, 2017)

It is a possibility. I am also waiting from 20 march.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> For same code..I have 70 for 189 and 75 for 190..EOI submitted today.
> 
> I spoke with my consultant today and we can hope for some invites on April 12th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What state did you apply? and is there any difference between 189 and 90 except that being for two years in that state? I mean the processing time or any other rule?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> What state did you apply? and is there any difference between 189 and 90 except that being for two years in that state? I mean the processing time or any other rule?


I am expecting to get invited for 189. For 190 I have updated as Any state, since I am not going to take that up.

As far as processing times are concerned, I believe 190 is slightly faster. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> I am expecting to get invited for 189. For 190 I have updated as Any state, since I am not going to take that up.
> 
> As far as processing times are concerned, I believe 190 is slightly faster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I guess, you should expect to get invited by April, since you have 70 point, and I heard there are left only 14-20 places


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I guess, you should expect to get invited by April, since you have 70 point, and I heard there are left only 14-20 places


Oh..That sounds mighty close!!...Will be thrilled if I make it through...And how did you get to know about the remaining numbers? 

Please share the source.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

What if under my profession code there are over 4000 places and only 47 have been filled for the year. Does that mean my chances are pretty high to get a nomination?


----------



## Nick100 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, I applied my EOI on 9th march for 261313 with 65 points. Is there a chance I could get invited on 12th April?


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

How did they know about whether the quota on 261313 is going out and how many places left? Where can we see it?


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> How did they know about whether the quota on 261313 is going out and how many places left? Where can we see it?


in the skillselect webpage
SkillSelect


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Desiaussie
For my occupation: 2613xx The quota is 5662, and currently 5198 invitation have been sent out. Thus, there are 464 positions left. 

They do two invitation rounds per months, hence since 1st July 2016 up til now, there has been 18 rounds => on average: 288 invitations are sent out each round. So it looks like we have one or two round left this year for 2613xx.

I only lodged EOI on 30/03, with 65 points. Looking around here, it looks like the 65 pointers needs on average 3 rounds to get invited. So the chance for me to get invitation this year is quite slim and I'll have to wait until July. Is this correct?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Please check here

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil




akalisavn said:


> How did they know about whether the quota on 261313 is going out and how many places left? Where can we see it?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

akalisavn said:


> Thanks Desiaussie
> For my occupation: 2613xx The quota is 5662, and currently 5198 invitation have been sent out. Thus, there are 464 positions left.
> 
> They do two invitation rounds per months, hence since 1st July 2016 up til now, there has been 18 rounds => on average: 288 invitations are sent out each round. So it looks like we have one or two round left this year for 2613xx.
> ...


There was another round on March 29th. The results of that round have not been updated yet on the skillselect website.

So, only if those numbers are updated, we might get to know about the remaining invites for 261313.

I heard 2 versions of the remaining invites story.  

First one : My consultant who is based out of Australia, has told me that there must be 200 + invites available for 261313 after March 29th draw.

Second one : I got a response from someone here saying that there are hardly about 15 to 20 invites up for grabs for 261313.

So, we have to wait till April 12th to know the real numbers. If the 1st version is true, you can keep your hopes alive for the next round.

If not, you have to wait till July till the Quota is reset for 2017-18 Year.

PS : My points : 70 & Anzsco code : 261313
EOI Lodged on 28th March and Invited on 29th March.

New EOI submission in progress for April 12th draw due to a spelling mistake in the previous EOI form.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> There was another round on March 29th. The results of that round have not been updated yet on the skillselect website.
> 
> So, only if those numbers are updated, we might get to know about the remaining invites for 261313.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for the late reply, I heard the story also here in the page 130 onwards. I suspect that If no invitations are issued in pro rata occupations between April 2017 and July 2017, this will create a significant backlog of applicants so we can expect either the minimum score to be higher for pro rata occupations or for the waiting time to increase for an invitation.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

akalisavn said:


> Thanks Desiaussie
> For my occupation: 2613xx The quota is 5662, and currently 5198 invitation have been sent out. Thus, there are 464 positions left.
> 
> They do two invitation rounds per months, hence since 1st July 2016 up til now, there has been 18 rounds => on average: 288 invitations are sent out each round. So it looks like we have one or two round left this year for 2613xx.
> ...


This number doesn't include the invitations issued on 29th March. Its a long wait for 189 as it is about to reach its ceiling. If you apply for NSW 190, you'll get the invite in the next round.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I am sorry for the late reply, I heard the story also here in the page 130 onwards. I suspect that If no invitations are issued in pro rata occupations between April 2017 and July 2017, this will create a significant backlog of applicants so we can expect either the minimum score to be higher for pro rata occupations or for the waiting time to increase for an invitation.


So..what's your call? Can we expect to be invited on April 12th or wait till July?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi,

Write your PTE once again and increase the points... So your chances will have high probability... 




akalisavn said:


> Thanks Desiaussie
> For my occupation: 2613xx The quota is 5662, and currently 5198 invitation have been sent out. Thus, there are 464 positions left.
> 
> They do two invitation rounds per months, hence since 1st July 2016 up til now, there has been 18 rounds => on average: 288 invitations are sent out each round. So it looks like we have one or two round left this year for 2613xx.
> ...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> So..what's your call? Can we expect to be invited on April 12th or wait till July?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> ...


I guess for 65 pointers, there is no chance, but for people with 70 and more, there should be a slim chance


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

*Advice solicited*

Hello Experts,

Need a bit of advice, I am in a bit of dilemma on when to apply for my EOI. Here is my current status

Currently I have 80 points, but this will reduce to 75 on 17 April when I turn 33
I have applied for USA PCC on 27 Mar.
We may hit occupation ceiling soon (maybe with 12th April round itself for 2613xxx) 

Dilemma - Should I go ahead and submit my EOI now? 

If yes,

 If I get invited on 12 Apr, will I have enough time for my USA PCC (it can take 12 weeks is what I have heard) Assuming I wait 45-60 days before lodging the visa, then another 21 days for CO to be assigned. 
Will the points be reduced because of my age on 17 apr? Will that have any impact on Visa application
Should I submit NSW state sponsorship as well? If we hit the occupation ceiling, can we still get NSW invite? 

If no,

How long should I wait before applying EOI? 
We might hit the occupation ceiling, will that mean I won't get an invite till sometime in July? Can they reduce the occupation ceiling for next year or maybe even knock off 2613xxx from the SOL? 
Will the visa fees be higher (and by how much)?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suhasaraos said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need a bit of advice, I am in a bit of dilemma on when to apply for my EOI. Here is my current status
> 
> ...


Points won't be reduced if you receive invite before you turn 33

If you get invite on 12 April then you have 60 days to apply visa, you can apply visa and upload relevant documents except FBI PCC

Upload the receipt for getting FBI PCC, case officer will request to provide FBI PCC and give 28 days, however dibp also knows that FBI PCC takes time, they will wait for you to get that thing

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Points won't be reduced if you receive invite before you turn 33
> 
> If you get invite on 12 April then you have 60 days to apply visa, you can apply visa and upload relevant documents except FBI PCC
> 
> ...


Thank you very much sultan_azam, do you know if I need to specify my points when lodging Visa application as well? Since I would have claimed 30 points for age in EOI, and by the time I file my visa application, it will be 25 points. will this have any negative impact on visa processing?


----------



## akalisavn (Feb 24, 2017)

Should go submit your EOI now. It doesn't ask how much you like to claim for Age. It calculates automatically based on your DoB. With 80 points, I guess you will definitely get an invitation on 12th. As for PCC, you should be able to get it before CO is assigned. If not, just a receipt showing that you have applied for it is enough.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suhasaraos said:


> Thank you very much sultan_azam, do you know if I need to specify my points when lodging Visa application as well? Since I would have claimed 30 points for age in EOI, and by the time I file my visa application, it will be 25 points. will this have any negative impact on visa processing?


You don't need to specify points at time of visa lodge, you just need to justify the points you claimed in eoi at the date of invitation

Your points get freezed at the date of invitation and you just need to justify that

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Experts, what is EOI date for the 2611 ITA with 65 points ? 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Experts, what is EOI date for the 2611 ITA with 65 points ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean by EOI date, but 2611 is finished this year I think on 29 March.


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello All,

I have been contacted by the CO the provide "Personal particulars for character assessment" for my wife who is a dependent applicant. I'm not sure what specific information is being requred or whether a form needs to be uploaded for this.

Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

MaCK12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been contacted by the CO the provide "Personal particulars for character assessment" for my wife who is a dependent applicant. I'm not sure what specific information is being requred or whether a form needs to be uploaded for this.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help


i think form 80 is required


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

MaCK12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been contacted by the CO the provide "Personal particulars for character assessment" for my wife who is a dependent applicant. I'm not sure what specific information is being requred or whether a form needs to be uploaded for this.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help


Also give Form 1221.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not sure what you mean by EOI date, but 2611 is finished this year I think on 29 March.


I meant for people who received the ITA for 65 points, what was their EOI filed date 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

Applied for: 189 Visa
Ansco code: 233914 (Engineering technologist)
Skillselect points: 65
EOI date: 17 Feb 2017

When will I get the invited? thanks


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

Applied for: 189 Visa
Anzco code: 233914 (Engineering technologist)
Skillselect points: 65
EOI date: 17 Feb 2017

When will I get invited? thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> I meant for people who received the ITA for 65 points, what was their EOI filed date
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


SkillSelect

Look under invitation rounds.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

angeliceye said:


> Applied for: 189 Visa
> Ansco code: 233914 (Engineering technologist)
> Skillselect points: 65
> EOI date: 17 Feb 2017
> ...


Hopefully July 2017 given 233914 is still in SOL 2017-18.


----------



## kaurr (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi,
I had submitted my EOI on 28th Feb with 60 points. And updated it with 70 points after appearing for PTE on 3rd April. Is there any chance that I will receive an ITA during the next rounds?

Thanks.


----------



## kaurr (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi,
I had submitted my EOI (189) on 28th Feb with 60 points for 2613. And updated it with 70 points after appearing for PTE on 3rd April. Is there any chance that I will receive an ITA during the next rounds?

Thanks.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

I think for the 2335 category they ll get filled up by end of April but I really wonder in that case what's going to happen with the rest of EOI s starting from December onwards like my husband submitted his EOI in Jan


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Jiju said:


> I think for the 2335 category they ll get filled up by end of April but I really wonder in that case what's going to happen with the rest of EOI s starting from December onwards like my husband submitted his EOI in Jan


-
*
EOI once filed remain for 2 years until withdrawn by candidate himself/herself. If allocated quota for this year ends then your EOI will be part of the pool for next fiscal year starting from July 2017.*


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hey All
I have a query related to Name in Passport.
In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank. 
Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.

My question is does it qualify as name change and should I get affidavit for the same.
While filling form 80- I have mentioned the name for Current passport as split above while for old passport details have mentioned as given in old passport i.e. entire name in GIVEN Name.

Also in EOI, I have filled details as per my NEW passport in which I split my name, changed my address and added spouse name.

Please let me know your advice


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaurr said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted my EOI on 28th Feb with 60 points. And updated it with 70 points after appearing for PTE on 3rd April. Is there any chance that I will receive an ITA during the next rounds?
> 
> Thanks.


What's your occupation code ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jiju said:


> I think for the 2335 category they ll get filled up by end of April but I really wonder in that case what's going to happen with the rest of EOI s starting from December onwards like my husband submitted his EOI in Jan


Those will be invited from July 2017 onward.


----------



## kaurr (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ?


2613 - Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaurr said:


> 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers


There will be no more next rounds, may be another round on 12 April and that may be the last of this year unless they finished the quota on 29 March. Once DIBP updates its SkillSelect page, you will find out. But other than that, you have good chance with 70 points if 12 April round goes ahead.


----------



## kaurr (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There will be no more next rounds, may be another round on 12 April and that may be the last of this year unless they finished the quota on 29 March. Once DIBP updates its SkillSelect page, you will find out. But other than that, you have good chance with 70 points if 12 April round goes ahead.


ok, thanks for the response zaback!


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

Hey All
I have a query related to Name in Passport.
In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank. 
Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.

My question is does it qualify as name change and should I get affidavit for the same.
While filling form 80- I have mentioned the name for Current passport as split above while for old passport details have mentioned as given in old passport i.e. entire name in GIVEN Name.

Also in EOI, I have filled details as per my NEW passport in which I split my name, changed my address and added spouse name.

Please let me know your advice


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ankur_21 said:


> Hey All
> I have a query related to Name in Passport.
> In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank.
> Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.
> ...


Hey, 

I have a question for you. lol you might not like to repeat it.. but on what basis did you get only 1.5 years expeirence recognized?

getting my experince and degree accredited from EA so want to avoid unneccesary pitfalls

Thanks


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi, 
I need some advice. I and my wife have applied for 189 visas and uploaded all the documents except form 1221.
My question is that who has to fill form 1221, the primary applicant or the dependent or both.
Also, I am not claiming any points for my wife skills and I am the primary applicant.
I would appreciate any help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. I and my wife have applied for 189 visas and uploaded all the documents except form 1221.
> My question is that who has to fill form 1221, the primary applicant or the dependent or both.
> Also, I am not claiming any points for my wife skills and I am the primary applicant.
> I would appreciate any help.


Upload Form 80 for everyone over 16 and Form 1221 for everyone over 18 so you can get a Direct Grant.


----------



## ankur_21 (May 7, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a question for you. lol you might not like to repeat it.. but on what basis did you get only 1.5 years expeirence recognized?
> 
> ...


Actually they said that my degree is not closely related to Software Engineering Code. Hence they deducted 4 years of
experience to make my degree comparable to AQF bachelor degree.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi
Was there really any invitation round on 29th march since I just get to see the update in few websites that it is out & for 2335 category it has moved till 14/11 but not getting any idea how many seats r still available?any sightings on this will be helpful..thanx


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Friends......
I got 190 NSW nomination recently....
I encountered a weird situation. While lodging EOI for NSW nomination in qualification i selected Bachelor degree which says that it should be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree for which u get 15 points which was verified through ACS as well. 

Now problem while filling NSW nomination application form in qualification its mentioned as Bachelor degree with Honors or masters. I don't have anything as Honors just bachelor degree. But i selected same option as it was only option with 15 points. Will it a problem for me? 

Please clarify this point...


----------



## subz.finwiz (Mar 10, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi Friends......
> I got 190 NSW nomination recently....
> I encountered a weird situation. While lodging EOI for NSW nomination in qualification i selected Bachelor degree which says that it should be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree for which u get 15 points which was verified through ACS as well.
> 
> ...


should be fine.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

subz.finwiz said:


> should be fine.



I have bachelors degree without honors to be more clear. Still its should be fine right??


----------



## veilrazor (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I currently have 70 points, applying for 2211 Accountants (General). Submitted my EOI last week 29/3.

Do you think I will make it in the next invitation round which will be on 12 April seeing that there is still about 200+ slots out of the 2500 ceiling?

I submitted my EOI before in January with 75 points and got invited almost immediately however because of a silly mistake in the skill assessment, i have to resubmit with 70 points.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

kaurr said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted my EOI (189) on 28th Feb with 60 points for 2613. And updated it with 70 points after appearing for PTE on 3rd April. Is there any chance that I will receive an ITA during the next rounds?
> 
> Thanks.


Hopefully you should get it in next invite.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

kaurr said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted my EOI (189) on 28th Feb with 60 points for 2613. And updated it with 70 points after appearing for PTE on 3rd April. Is there any chance that I will receive an ITA during the next rounds?
> 
> Thanks.


Even im in with 70 points..Fingers crossed! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

veilrazor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I currently have 70 points, applying for 2211 Accountants (General). Submitted my EOI last week 29/3.
> 
> ...


Nope. You need to wait in between 3-8 months, not sure if they will clear the backlog in July by inviting a lot of 2211 or will even out the invite and hence needs to wait may be 8 months or more.


----------



## aditAussie (Mar 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Upload Form 80 for everyone over 16 and Form 1221 for everyone over 18 so you can get a Direct Grant.


Hi Zaback21,

I have done ACS assessment in Oct16 and they deducted 6 years of my experience. I did my BE in Electrical and Electronics. 
I have got total 7 years of experience in Software engineer field.
Can I go to EA for skills assessment? Will it help me to gain points for education and work ex?

Pls help guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aditAussie said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> I have done ACS assessment in Oct16 and they deducted 6 years of my experience. I did my BE in Electrical and Electronics.
> I have got total 7 years of experience in Software engineer field.
> ...


You will most likely get Education points if you write a good CDR assuming your degree is not Accord. And yes, you can go to EA and can submit two EOI with two separate occupation. I will say go for it. If you can get 2334 Electronics, then you need 60 points. if 233914, then 65 points. But you will get 15/10 Education points which you missed out on ACS.

This booklet : https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

This thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-576.html

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au


----------



## veilrazor (Apr 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Nope. You need to wait in between 3-8 months, not sure if they will clear the backlog in July by inviting a lot of 2211 or will even out the invite and hence needs to wait may be 8 months or more.




Oh man that sucks, seeing that my visa is expiring 5 May which is in exactly a month from now 

Any suggestions?

Thanks for the response zaback21.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

veilrazor said:


> Oh man that sucks, seeing that my visa is expiring 5 May which is in exactly a month from now
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the response zaback21.


Well not really. 2211 is already finished (29 March) or will definitely finish by 12 April. I don't think you can get more points. Anyway, why did you lose 5 points ?

For now I guess, get into student visa or go back and enjoy moms cooking in Indo.


----------



## Hope2512 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Zaback21,, Good to see you in every thread, PTE, EOI. Please suggest if i submit my EOI in starting of may,, then how much this process will take.. and after that what timeline of visa process???


Please tell,, some one told me all process will take approx. 1-2 year,, is it true???


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hope2512 said:


> Hi Zaback21,, Good to see you in every thread, PTE, EOI. Please suggest if i submit my EOI in starting of may,, then how much this process will take.. and after that what timeline of visa process???
> 
> 
> Please tell,, some one told me all process will take approx. 1-2 year,, is it true???


What occupation code you expecting or you already got it ? What's your PTE ?


----------



## Hope2512 (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hope2512 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Zaback21,, Good to see you in every thread, PTE, EOI. Please suggest if i submit my EOI in starting of may,, then how much this process will take.. and after that what timeline of visa process???
> ...


223111,, pte result? awaited,, assessment positive,,
Thanks for your prompt response


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

*For anyone applying in this category (South Australia High Points)
FYI
*

High points nomination
From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points. 

This change is in response to the overall quota being achieved under the existing 80 points requirement.

This change will not affect applications lodged prior to this time. Applications for high points nomination received after this time will be refused if they do not meet the 85 points requirement.

High points and chain migration exclusions

Effective immediately the following occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List are no longer available for high points or chain migration nomination:

221111 Accountant (General)
223111 Human Resource Adviser (not available for high points since 02/09/2016)
225113 Marketing Specialist
225412 Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) 
242111 University Lecturer 
242112 University Tutor 
251511 Hospital Pharmacist 
251513 Retail Pharmacist 
This change does not affect applications lodged prior to 1pm on 5 April 2017. Applications for these occupations lodged after this time will be refused if applying for high points or chain migration nomination.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hope2512 said:


> 223111,, pte result? awaited,, assessment positive,,
> Thanks for your prompt response


Sorry, its not in 189. You need to find out which state invites them. Its not even in CSOL so can't even claim spouse points.

Have a look at which state invites them : https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination

Also look at the above posts of Ku


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi all
For SS 190 visa, I have selected State as "Any" but do we need to apply on respective state websites as well? If yes request you to share the process and each state urls?
Also for high points is there a specific quota in SS 190?

Regards
Sarat Dara


----------



## veilrazor (Apr 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well not really. 2211 is already finished (29 March) or will definitely finish by 12 April. I don't think you can get more points. Anyway, why did you lose 5 points ?
> 
> For now I guess, get into student visa or go back and enjoy moms cooking in Indo.


Going back home is not an option i guess..

What about 221213 external auditor? do you know anything about this one?

Cheers


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Occupation Ceiling updated on skillselect SkillSelect

2613 - 14 left
2611 - Finish
2631 - Finish
2339 - Finish
2335 - 38 left
2334 - 63 left
2211 - 8 left
2212 - 38 left


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Occupation Ceiling updated on skillselect SkillSelect
> 
> 2613 - 14 left
> 2611 - Finish
> ...


Do you have the updated excel sheet for these? for the number of invitations and such


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 24, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Do you have the updated excel sheet for these? for the number of invitations and such


There are details on skillselect website, under Occupation ceilings tab.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Do you have the updated excel sheet for these? for the number of invitations and such


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028

But this is still not updated.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results

29 mar round report is out


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

azerty said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results
> 
> 29 mar round report is out


Correct, for 2613 only 14 places left. Is there any chance of getting picked with 70 points updated on 30th March?


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Occupation Ceiling updated on skillselect SkillSelect
> 
> 2613 - 14 left
> 2611 - Finish
> ...



Hi tarungupta1688,

I don;t see anywhere mentioning that there are only 14 invites left for 2613 code in SkillSelect . 

Can you please help me find 

Thanks..!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

veilrazor said:


> Going back home is not an option i guess..
> 
> What about 221213 external auditor? do you know anything about this one?
> 
> Cheers


2212 will most likely also finish on 12 April.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 29th March 2017 invitation round results.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Hi tarungupta1688,
> 
> I don;t see anywhere mentioning that there are only 14 invites left for 2613 code in SkillSelect .
> 
> ...


go to the mentioned link click on 

"Occupation ceilings" and check how much is left


----------



## ju9863 (Oct 24, 2016)

hi, experts
I submitted EOI for 189 as an Accountant (221111) with 75 points on 5th of April. (effect date)
And I was surprised that there are only 8 seats left for this occupation.
I searched the people with 75 points who submitted EOI earlier than me through Immitracker but there seem to be just one person with 75 points there. Is the Immitracker reliable source of information? 

So, do you think that I get the chance of taking one of the remaining 8 seats on the next April round on 12th? I don't believe the ceiling is so quickly closed..


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 29th March 2017 invitation round results.


Hi as per this excel sheet do we have to wait till July 17 for next invitation round??

Since my occupation 233512 is full and just 38 seats are left.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Hi as per this excel sheet do we have to wait till July 17 for next invitation round??
> 
> Since my occupation 233512 is full and just 38 seats are left.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yes you have to when new Quota will be applicable since 1st July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Hi as per this excel sheet do we have to wait till July 17 for next invitation round??
> 
> Since my occupation 233512 is full and just 38 seats are left.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


July 1 or July 5 I think.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Ohh ok...Bad news...Even State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW will be unpredictable...Long wait for us i guess

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> Hi as per this excel sheet do we have to wait till July 17 for next invitation round??
> 
> Since my occupation 233512 is full and just 38 seats are left.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


In this tracker I could see the 26111 marked as 70 on 26mar17. Does this mean the cut off is changed to 70 and all 65 has no way out ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Ram2409 said:


> In this tracker I could see the 26111 marked as 70 on 26mar17. Does this mean the cut off is changed to 70 and all 65 has no way out ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


I think so but things might change post Jul 17

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

psk_psk said:


> I think so but things might change post Jul 17
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh my god.......So the only option is to get to 70 to be in the queue.....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Experts.. 

Please advice What changes are likely to come into effect after 1st July 2017 in PR Visa 189


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Oh my god.......So the only option is to get to 70 to be in the queue.....
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


No. 65 pointers will get invited 1st July or 5th. It is 70 cos only 42 invites were issued and all of them were 70 pointers. Hence, no 65 pointers were invited.


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

ashwanes said:


> Hoping to get invite in march 2017 ( 1st OR 2nd round)..
> EOI - 19 Jan 2017 65 points 261313
> 
> 
> ...


Did you receive the Invite Yet ? 
I have similar marks and lodged recently 
submitted - 23/02/2017
updated on - 01/04/2017


----------



## srikeek (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi - Do I need to be in employment in the same company which I had given as last employed during assessment at the time of CO employment verification? What is the issue if I change jobs or just quit the current job?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. 65 pointers will get invited 1st July or 5th. It is 70 cos only 42 invites were issued and all of them were 70 pointers. Hence, no 65 pointers were invited.


Thanks man.....Hoping to see some movement in July...Again in July, the 65 pointer queue would be picked from where it was left - Aug16.....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers – There are 

approximately 1200 EOIs in the system at 60 and 65 points uninvited so pressure is 

growing to gain the 17/34 places each round. This will likely grow to around 1500 

when they reopen in July 2017.

Just 38 places left so there will be 4 places left for 26th April after the expected 

double round on 12th April. Those places on the 26th April are likely to need 75/80

points

If the occupational ceiling remains close to the same 1539 for the next program year 

then there will be around 60 invitations per round instead of just 17 per round at the 

moment. That will mean not only all 70 pointers getting invites, but 65 pointers 

lodged now will probably only have to wait 6 months for an invitation.

Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 65 points EOI dated 14/11/2016

(Last 60 point invite 26/10/2016)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

srikeek said:


> Hi - Do I need to be in employment in the same company which I had given as last employed during assessment at the time of CO employment verification? What is the issue if I change jobs or just quit the current job?


I am not sure, but I think you need to do assessment for your new job to find out if it is relevant.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Good Morning.
As 14 places left for 2613, what are the chances for 70 pointers DOE being 31st March?
Or need to wait till next quota opens?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi Guys,
> Good Morning.
> As 14 places left for 2613, what are the chances for 70 pointers DOE being 31st March?
> Or need to wait till next quota opens?


Very good. You are only 2 days after invitation round. Get your PCC, Medicals ready.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Very good. You are only 2 days after invitation round. Get your PCC, Medicals ready.


PCC is ready and medicals got appointment for 17. Hoping for best. Thanks for info.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

How good are my chances with 70 points for 261313...EOI submitted on 4th April 2017?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

The cut off time for 189 in last round was 8th march 11:53:49 pm. I have 65 for 261313, EOI logged on 9th march 1:30 am. What are the chances of getting the invite?

I believe only if 70'ers are less than 14 since last invite.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

On 1st July how will the invitation process work. Is it going to send out invitations for the old EOI's also or only for the new one's


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ronitsango said:


> On 1st July how will the invitation process work. Is it going to send out invitations for the old EOI's also or only for the new one's


EOI are invited first come first serve basis. So, if quota finished with 31 March as DOE. Then anyone whose DOE is from 1st April will be invited first and so on. So, lodge EOI asap. Every second matters.


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Good Morning..!!

How good are my chances to get invited on 12th April with below details.
65 Points, 
DOE - 17th March
Category - 261313 - Software Engineer.

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Good Morning..!!
> 
> ...


Close to none. You will most likely have to wait until the next fiscal year.


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

233311 said:


> Close to none. You will most likely have to wait until the next fiscal year.


Thanks for the reply.

But i am worried what if next fiscal year they stop accepting 65 pointers..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

saibaba456 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But i am worried what if next fiscal year they stop accepting 65 pointers..


You will be invited in July. Now after Aug-Sept, if quota is like last year it will stay like 65. If the quota is reduced, then it might go 70. But for you, I will just get on with life and prepare my PCC and Medical by 30 June for 1st July invite.

So, prepare to lodge on July 1st. Get Credit Card and everything ready.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But i am worried what if next fiscal year they stop accepting 65 pointers..


Keep your hopes alive

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

189 EOI - 11.03.2017 | Software Engineer | 65 points
On 29th March round people with 65 points were invited with EOI 08/03/17. Ceiling has just 14 invites left for 2016-17 

190EOI 24.03.2017 | 70 points ... Any chances for a quick invite?


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello group members,

Just wanted to know when can i expect my EOI? I am guessing it will come in Aug-2017 if ANZSCO code 2611 quota is continued next year.

Code:261111 ( ICT Business Analyst )
Points: 65
Category: 189
EOI Date: 13-Dec-2016
Invitation: Awaiting

Just to be in safe side, I have applied NSW as well
State: NSW
Code:261111 ( ICT Business Analyst )
Points: 70 (65+5)
Category: 190
EOI Date: 01-Feb-2017
Invitation: Awaiting

Please let me know by when I can expect the invitations?

Thanks and Regards,
Nitin


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nitinsahu said:


> Hello group members,
> 
> Just wanted to know when can i expect my EOI? I am guessing it will come in Aug-2017 if ANZSCO code 2611 quota is continued next year.
> 
> ...


July-Aug sounds about right for 2611 for 189. You may get it in July if they clear the backlog.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*2333-Electrical*

Hi,

Any chance of invite for 2333 - Electrical Engineer for NSW/Victoria in coming round of invitation with 65/70 points?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance of invite for 2333 - Electrical Engineer for NSW/Victoria in coming round of invitation with 65/70 points?


65 points without state points ? Then you will get invite in 189 on 12 April.

NSW or Victoria has no fixed invitation round. They may invite whenever and whomever they feel like or they may not invite anyone at all.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

What abkut Nurses invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canonpixel (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I just need an opinion I have submitted EOI on 11/03/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer at 65 points. I saw the occupation ceiling is only 14 left, how big is my chance to get an invite for the 12th of april? is there any possibilities that i could get selected?


Thanks guys!

all the best for everyone who also wait for an invitation


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi all, 
Did anyone receive Invite for 189 (65p) or 190(70p) for System Analysts? 
I have lodged recently 
submitted - 23/02/2017
updated on - 01/04/2017

I am turning 40 in the month of July 2017 and i have 3months only with the mentioned points.
what are my chances of getting invite ? Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## amoghban (Apr 10, 2017)

ankur_21 said:


> Hey All
> I have a query related to Name in Passport.
> In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank.
> Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.
> ...


I am in similar situation. this situation is not name change but name split.
My Given name was AJIT SINGH and surname "BLANK" in my new passport it was corrected.


----------



## Ginni123 (Mar 17, 2017)

Code 221213 external auditor 
DOE 30/03/2017
Points 70.
Expecting to get invited in Coming rounds. Any chances??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ginni123 said:


> Code 221213 external auditor
> DOE 30/03/2017
> Points 70.
> Expecting to get invited in Coming rounds. Any chances??


Nope. You need to wait at least July 2017. Unless they clear the backlog, you will most likely be invited Oct-Dec 2017 time.


----------



## Ginni123 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ohhhhhh....... but my agent said that I will most likely get in April rounds.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ginni123 said:


> Ohhhhhh....... but my agent said that I will most likely get in April rounds.


The agent will say a lot of things. On March 29 round, the cut-off date for 2212 was 26 Dec 2016 with 70 points. And it moves like 4-5 days every 14 days, so it is basically retrograding. I hope they clear backlog, else Oct-Dec could be an optimistic date, it could be later than that. So, make your plan and get on with life in the meantime. if you get 190, consider it's a bonus.

29 March 2017 round results


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

General electrician.EOI submitted today. When should I expect invite?

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> General electrician.EOI submitted today. When should I expect invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Is that Electrician (General) 341111 ? Then 12 April. Get all your PCC, do Medical before 12 April and lodge on 12 April. You will get your PR before the end of this month hopefully or earlier. 

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Yikes really??

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Yikes really??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Why would I joke. Here's one guy who got grant in 9 days.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-462.html#post12309417

So, if you complete and lodge application on 12 April, you may get your grant on 21 April.

I would say do your Medical tomorrow asap.


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

2 week wait for medicals!!!!pcc is approx 3 weeks also as have to get aus pcc posted to me in uk. Looks like be longer than 9 days. Will keep posted

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Zaback, how about for 263111 with 65 points 189, English 10, age 30, edu 15, exp 10.When can I expect invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

ozielover said:


> Hi Zaback, how about for 263111 with 65 points 189, English 10, age 30, edu 15, exp 10.When can I expect invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


July

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

There will be a pile up of 70 and 75 of 3 months. So July ll be doubtful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ozielover said:


> There will be a pile up of 70 and 75 of 3 months. So July ll be doubtful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year they cleared the backlog and invited loads in July to bring the cut-off date to none.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

While clearing the backlog what will be the chances for 60 and 65 points



zaback21 said:


> Last year they cleared the backlog and invited loads in July to bring the cut-off date to none.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi
Just logged in SkillSelect. Status is Submitted. Do i need to wait for some more time. Or i need to wait till July?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Hi
> Just logged in SkillSelect. Status is Submitted. Do i need to wait for some more time. Or i need to wait till July?


occupation code ?? points ??


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi there, 

Please help me to understand, 
I have 65 points for System Analyst role.
As understood, the occupational ceiling is full for 2017, do i need to update the EOI to select 190 and 489 category as well?
or 
the state will manage to pick the application based on 189 points only and further invite.

Regards & thanks in advance


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> occupation code ?? points ??


Hi
Occupation code is 261311 and points is 70 DOE being 31st march.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

duckswana said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please help me to understand,
> I have 65 points for System Analyst role.
> ...


if you want to be picked up for 190/489 then you need to select the relevant checkbox in existing eoi or else submit one separate eoi for 190 & 489

but why 489 ?? it is just a 4 year visa where you need to stay in regional area


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Hi
> Occupation code is 261311 and points is 70 DOE being 31st march.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


some 14 invites are left for 2613xx and it is highly unlikely that you will get the invite in coming rounds. 

i think you will get invite when ceilings reopen in July 2017


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> some 14 invites are left for 2613xx and it is highly unlikely that you will get the invite in coming rounds.
> 
> i think you will get invite when ceilings reopen in July 2017


Yes . I guess yesterday night only draw would had happened as i didnt got invite so its clear i have to wait. One ques, at what IST time draws will be getting out?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Yes . I guess yesterday night only draw would had happened as i didnt got invite so its clear i have to wait. One ques, at what IST time draws will be getting out?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


rounds happen at 00:00 sydney time


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

super.mad said:


> Yes . I guess yesterday night only draw would had happened as i didnt got invite so its clear i have to wait. One ques, at what IST time draws will be getting out?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Every alternate tuesday at 7:30pm IST.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

hi, 

with my current EOI, I have selected 189 and 190.

will the state (which has open positions ) pick from current EOI or i need to select specific state by updating the eoi?

for 489, if there are chances for this category, i would like to go ahead.

regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

duckswana said:


> hi,
> 
> with my current EOI, I have selected 189 and 190.
> 
> ...


which state you are looking forward to ??


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Every alternate tuesday at 7:30pm IST.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Okies. Thank..

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> rounds happen at 00:00 sydney time


Ok. Thank friend.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

not sure, need your expertise to understand - the maximum possibility of getting PR before July as i will turning 40 :-( and loosing 10 more points.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

duckswana said:


> not sure, need your expertise to understand - the maximum possibility of getting PR before July as i will turning 40 :-( and loosing 10 more points.


i am not an expert but i think for system analyst with 65 +5 , currently NSW, NT, Tasmania & SA are open, victoria is not open for ICT occupations as of now, it may reopen in July

NT and Tasmania have special conditions to nominate an applicant, special conditions can be checked on their website ; for SA 261112 is on supplementary list, which means you need to have 70 or more barring state nomination points

i guess NSW que is long but you can submit eoi and seek a chance

regarding 489 you can try for it and later on convert to 887 PR after 2 years of living and working in regional area

whats your english score, may be you can try to squeeze some points from english skills


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

duckswana said:


> not sure, need your expertise to understand - the maximum possibility of getting PR before July as i will turning 40 :-( and loosing 10 more points.


and yes one more thing, you need to get invited before you loose age points, points wont decrease once you are invited, even if you take time to file visa and all, once invited you just need to justify the claims in eoi on the day of invitation


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

My PTE score 
R-69
W-71
L-81
S-86
----------- 
if I update my EOI with additional 489 category, will my EOI be queued down?

is it possible with another EOI with 489 category?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

duckswana said:


> My PTE score
> R-69
> W-71
> L-81
> ...


your 189 eoi will have old date of effect, if you update this eoi to add 489/190 the date of effect for 489/190 will be the date you submit eoi

i think it is better to submit an altogether new eoi dedicated for 489/190

try once more for 79+ in pte


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, 
will submit another EOI for 190\489 category.

in 190 category, which state to choose or choosing state is irrelevance?

regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

duckswana said:


> Thanks,
> will submit another EOI for 190\489 category.
> 
> in 190 category, which state to choose or choosing state is irrelevance?
> ...


please review the state nomination website of states which are offering nomination to your occupation, check what are their eligibility requirements and choose state accordingly 

it is better to select a state in eoi if your occupation have long que


----------



## Shanmuga31 (Jan 21, 2016)

HI Guys,

I have applied EOI for 189 with 65 points on 26/03/2017 and applied EOI for 190 with 70 points on 26/03/2017 for 261313

Could anyone please help me understand when would I expect an invite.


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi I have lodged an application with 60 points thru my consultant on 17 Nov 2016.
Can I expect an EOI with 60 points under the category code 2631-computer network and administrator.
My consultant is not responding to my mails and have told me to wait.
Can u plz. Help me in this matter.Do you think with 60 points they will give me EOI.
In their current rounds they have selected people under this category with 65 points.
Will they consider 60 points or I'm wasting my time.
Please do reply


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shanmuga31 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI for 189 with 65 points on 26/03/2017 and applied EOI for 190 with 70 points on 26/03/2017 for 261313
> 
> Could anyone please help me understand when would I expect an invite.


after July


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asimtaha said:


> Hi I have lodged an application with 60 points thru my consultant on 17 Nov 2016.
> Can I expect an EOI with 60 points under the category code 2631-computer network and administrator.
> My consultant is not responding to my mails and have told me to wait.
> Can u plz. Help me in this matter.Do you think with 60 points they will give me EOI.
> ...


very less chances to get invited with 60 points... 

even 65 pointers are having tough time. try to increase eoi points, 

ceilings has reached for 2631 and will be refilled in July but then also there will be long que of high pointers


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

So what are the ways of increasing EOI 
I did my IELTS with 7.5 band
Can u suggest me ways of increasing EOI


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Asimtaha said:


> Hi I have lodged an application with 60 points thru my consultant on 17 Nov 2016.
> Can I expect an EOI with 60 points under the category code 2631-computer network and administrator.
> My consultant is not responding to my mails and have told me to wait.
> Can u plz. Help me in this matter.Do you think with 60 points they will give me EOI.
> ...


No updates from your consultant since November? Did you apply for both 189 and 190?

What was his last update?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes he said he has applied,for both


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

He is only telling me to wait for 9 months
But I think he is playing games with me


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

????


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asimtaha said:


> So what are the ways of increasing EOI
> I did my IELTS with 7.5 band
> Can u suggest me ways of increasing EOI


partner points or experience points or english points(superior english)


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Asimtaha said:


> He is only telling me to wait for 9 months
> But I think he is playing games with me


9 months?!!..dude...wake up...Did he atleast send you the EOI softcopy pdf or atleast the acknowledgment email from Aus immigration after submitting your EOI?

Have you paid the entire fee already? If not please don't do unless he shares the evidences of submitting your EOI.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi sultan
I got ur point but neither my partner nor experience can help in increasing my points.
Do u think instead of IELTS should I go for PTE ,as my score in IELTS was 
Reading 8,listening 8, speaking 7.5, writing 7.
This is the only way out I guess


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes kaushik he did send me the pdf soft copy with all my details and occupation code and send me a mail saying that we have lodged ur application for EOI
I have given him the whole amount....
In a very distress situation please help me


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asimtaha said:


> Hi sultan
> I got ur point but neither my partner nor experience can help in increasing my points.
> Do u think instead of IELTS should I go for PTE ,as my score in IELTS was
> Reading 8,listening 8, speaking 7.5, writing 7.
> This is the only way out I guess


yeah, PTE seems the only way out.
PTE helped me move from competent english to proficient english, i missed superior english by 5 marks in speaking

i think PTE may help you


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

So sultan can I get 10 points with PTE 
As I'm gonna put in my best efforts
So my points would increase to 70 
What do u suggest


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Asimtaha said:


> Yes kaushik he did send me the pdf soft copy with all my details and occupation code and send me a mail saying that we have lodged ur application for EOI
> I have given him the whole amount....
> In a very distress situation please help me


Did u try to meet him?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Dear khaushik I have set an appointment with him tomorrow


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asimtaha said:


> So sultan can I get 10 points with PTE
> As I'm gonna put in my best efforts
> So my points would increase to 70
> What do u suggest


yes.. give your best shot for PTE


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

One more thing sultan
What evidence should I take from my consultant showing he has submitted my EOI
I'm gonna meet him tomorrow


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Asimtaha said:


> Dear khaushik I have set an appointment with him tomorrow


Great!!.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asimtaha said:


> One more thing sultan
> What evidence should I take from my consultant showing he has submitted my EOI
> I'm gonna meet him tomorrow


the pdf copy of eoi points breakdown which will have your eoi number and the date of effect


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you so much
It was really great help from u and khaushik
Please keep in touch
I will


----------



## ragesh.c (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,

Can I see the status of EOI in skillselect portal?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ragesh.c said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I see the status of EOI in skillselect portal?


yes... on the top right corner


----------



## ragesh.c (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes... on the top right corner


Do you mean to say, I can see if my EOI is accepted or not in the portal?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ragesh.c said:


> Do you mean to say, I can see if my EOI is accepted or not in the portal?


it will say INVITED if you have been invited to apply visa else it will show SUBMITTED


----------



## ragesh.c (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> it will say INVITED if you have been invited to apply visa else it will show SUBMITTED


Thanks a lot sultan_azam, my agent said it would not show up just wanted to confirm on this.


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi any idea abt the cut off point for code 2631 when it reopens in July
Will they increase the points or keep it 65 as previous.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asimtaha said:


> Hi any idea abt the cut off point for code 2631 when it reopens in July
> Will they increase the points or keep it 65 as previous.


as i expect there will be lot many persons in que waiting for invite and possibly 65 pointers will be getting it, it may happen that the cut off remains at 70 for initial 1-2 rounds

this is just my opinion and i wish it doesnt happens


----------



## Asimtaha (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you sultan
U r a great help


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Asimtaha said:


> Hi any idea abt the cut off point for code 2631 when it reopens in July
> Will they increase the points or keep it 65 as previous.


To clarify, DIBP does not increase the points, you still only need 60 points to be eligible for an invitation. It's the fact that there are such a high number of applicants that causes the invitation quota each round to be used up by 65+ or sometimes even 70+ people so that those with 60 points are left waiting.


----------



## varas15 (Apr 15, 2017)

*189 or 190 visa*

Hello all,
This group is a very helpful one.
I have a few queries.
I recently got a positive outcome on EA and plan to apply for EOI.
I am not familiar with the procedure if any1 could guide me.
Also, I have 65 points on 189 visa for mechanical engineering (age-30, language-10,employement-10,education-15) and also 70 points for 190 visa ....what are my chances ?

thanks alot in advance...


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

varas15 said:


> Hello all,
> This group is a very helpful one.
> I have a few queries.
> I recently got a positive outcome on EA and plan to apply for EOI.
> ...


Hey,

you can submit EOI from the "skill select" page. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Make a new login and enter the required information .
It does not require you to upload any documents.

233512 is on pro-rata (only 14 or 38 invited each round and qouta most probably finished). That means there is a backlog of like a 1000 applications (approximate Value). 65 pointers who submitted there EOI in november december 2016 are bieng invited now. From July this pro rata will be removed and if mechanical stays in the list, you can expect invitation in september maybe, if you submit right now.

But I would advise you to try to get extra marks by any means. Spouse or superioir english are the easiest options. So with 70+ points you can expect invitation immediately.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

varas15 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This group is a very helpful one.
> 
> ...




189 with 65 points: They are clearing invites for end Nov,16 and we are in April plus very few invites left for this year.. count at least 4 months from June to get an invite.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

varas15 said:


> Hello all,
> This group is a very helpful one.
> I have a few queries.
> I recently got a positive outcome on EA and plan to apply for EOI.
> ...


Submit EOI asap don't wait...Even i am in same profession and with same points...I have submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points for NSW and Vic...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

varas15 said:


> Hello all,
> This group is a very helpful one.
> I have a few queries.
> I recently got a positive outcome on EA and plan to apply for EOI.
> ...


you can submit eoi here https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start

do submit eoi for 189 and 190 NSW

as of now chances are negligible for 65 pointer mech engineer, but be hopeful after July


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

hi All

My Consuktant just applied for EOI yesterday 15/04/2017

189 - 60 points
190 NWS - 65 points

ACS - Software Engg
PTE Score - 69 - 10 Points 
Work Experience - 10 Points
Age - 25 points
education - 15 points

what is the likely hood of getting the positive outcome of both EOIs
also I may get 5 more points after july 1 as my work ex will be 8 Years, so after july1, I will get my EOI updated to 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190

please advise during my EOI period or visa processing can I switch job in my home country will it have any impacts.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> hi All
> 
> My Consuktant just applied for EOI yesterday 15/04/2017
> 
> ...


i think 189 will get invite with 65 points(i.e. after you cross 8 year work exp)

secondly invites for this year program are exhausted and it will start again from July

so wait until then, 190 is random and cant be said, you may/may not get with 60+5


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think 189 will get invite with 65 points(i.e. after you cross 8 year work exp)
> 
> secondly invites for this year program are exhausted and it will start again from July
> 
> so wait until then, 190 is random and cant be said, you may/may not get with 60+5



Thanks for your reply Mr Azam

quick question. what is the impact if I switch job in next two months before july 1, I am on my notice period and last day for my current job is 15th June, June 16 I will join a new company.

another question, my ACS letter says experience to be considered after June 2009, does that mean I will complete my 8 years in June 1 2017 or July 1 2017


----------



## nabtex (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello All,

Just submitted EOI 189 with the following Breakdown:
Job code	: 133211 Engineering Manager
Age : 31 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 3+ (5 points)
Education	: Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering (15 points)
IELTS	: (S-7.5,W-7.0,R-8.5.,L-8.5) (10 points)
Total Points Scored	: 60 
189 EOI submitted : 16-Apr-2017

What are the chances of receiving an invite in the upcoming round?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> Thanks for your reply Mr Azam
> 
> quick question. what is the impact if I switch job in next two months before july 1, I am on my notice period and last day for my current job is 15th June, June 16 I will join a new company.
> 
> another question, my ACS letter says experience to be considered after June 2009, does that mean I will complete my 8 years in June 1 2017 or July 1 2017


impact is that your relevant experience starts from 1 July 2009 and your 8 years will complete on 30th June 2017

if you switch company before that then you may have to do re-assessment for the new company as this new company isnt covered in the acs assessment you are having right now

if possible delay your last day in current company till 5th July or so


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nabtex said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just submitted EOI 189 with the following Breakdown:
> Job code	: 133211 Engineering Manager
> ...


i think you will be invited in next round


----------



## raj.choppari2 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Hi all*

Hello everyone 
i lodged my EOI on 12th April under the catogery Metal Fabricator

ANZSCO: 322311
with 65 pts when can i expect the invitation
thanks


----------



## Neelam Luthra (Apr 16, 2017)

Need expert advise : Will my work experience be counted/ be valid for ICT Business Analyst code 261111. I have completed my Bachelors in Business Administration. Thereafter I have 5 + years of experience as a SAP HR- Business Analyst.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Neelam Luthra said:


> Need expert advise : Will my work experience be counted/ be valid for ICT Business Analyst code 261111. I have completed my Bachelors in Business Administration. Thereafter I have 5 + years of experience as a SAP HR- Business Analyst.


For Non-ICT degrees, you will be most likely go through RPL process, and for RPL apart from evaluating your project reports, they will deduct 6 years of experience. In your case this might become a problem and you risk getting a negative assessment. Unless you can show that your bachelor degree is Minor ICT.


----------



## Neelam Luthra (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you Vivek. This information is extremely helpful.


----------



## Neelam Luthra (Apr 16, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I have completed my Bachelors of Business Administration followed by a Post graduate diploma in Human resource Management.
Thereafter I have 5 + years of experience as a SAP HR Specilaist. 
My elder sister is settled in Melbourne. She is a PR holder and has been living with her family in Australia since 3.5 years.
I am not sure under which category shall I apply for a PR. 189, 190 or 489.
Please guide.


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> impact is that your relevant experience starts from 1 July 2009 and your 8 years will complete on 30th June 2017
> 
> if you switch company before that then you may have to do re-assessment for the new company as this new company isnt covered in the acs assessment you are having right now
> 
> if possible delay your last day in current company till 5th July or so


Thanks Mr Azam,

any issues if my last day with current job is June 30th 2017, still that mean I have completed 8 years starting July 1 2009 , the thing is it would be difficult for me to extend the offer from new company.


----------



## Neelam Luthra (Apr 16, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I have completed my Bachelors of Business Administration followed by a Post graduate diploma in Human resource Management.
Thereafter I have 5 + years of experience as a SAP HR Specilaist. 
My elder sister is settled in Melbourne. She is a PR holder and has been living with her family in Australia since 3.5 years.
I am not sure under which category shall I apply for a PR. 189, 190 or 489.
Please guide.


----------



## eagle472 (Apr 12, 2017)

Mostly they wont increase, last year also they have not changed




Asimtaha said:


> Hi any idea abt the cut off point for code 2631 when it reopens in July
> Will they increase the points or keep it 65 as previous.


----------



## Jvisa (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi There,

I've submitted my EOI for the Australia Skilled Independent Class (189) for the job occupation of a Software Engineer with 65 points on the 21-Mar-2017. I am still awaiting an invitation..?

Any idea how more long do I need to wait..? 

Thanks,


----------



## Jvisa (Mar 18, 2017)

*Australia EOi (189)*

Hi There,

I've submitted my EOI for the Australia Skilled Independent Class (189) for the job occupation of a Software Engineer with 65 points on the 21-Mar-2017. I am still awaiting an invitation..?

Any idea how more long do I need to wait..? 

Thanks,


----------



## eagle472 (Apr 12, 2017)

You should be getting it in next one or two rounds of 189 invitation which is in May.

just see the DIBP skill select website for the next upcoming invitation round.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

eagle472 said:


> You should be getting it in next one or two rounds of 189 invitation which is in May.
> 
> just see the DIBP skill select website for the next upcoming invitation round.


Hi.. Noc of software engineer comes under 2613 right?.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Software engineer occupation 261313 almost has reached its ceiling. Only 14 applicants will be invited during this fiscal year.

Last invited software engineer with 65 points was almost 5-Mar-2017. I believe that you should wait for July 2017 since on myimmitracker there are many applicants with 65 points ahead.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Software engineer occupation 261313 almost has reached its ceiling. Only 14 applicants will be invited during this fiscal year.
> 
> Last invited software engineer with 65 points was almost 5-Mar-2017. I believe that you should wait for July 2017 since on myimmitracker there are many applicants with 65 points ahead.


Yes, that correct. Infact im with 70 points and my DOE is 31st march. Still waiting n need to wait till july. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Guys.. bad news australian government has closed 457 visa category. I hope it does not impact our 189 pr visa. Or they do not increase the cut off.   

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Software engineer occupation 261313 almost has reached its ceiling. Only 14 applicants will be invited during this fiscal year.
> 
> Last invited software engineer with 65 points was almost 5-Mar-2017. I believe that you should wait for July 2017 since on myimmitracker there are many applicants with 65 points ahead.


Last invited software engineer with 65 points was almost 8-Mar-2017.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys.. when does the new slots will come up in june or july?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi guys.. when does the new slots will come up in june or july?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Usually released late May to mid June. Starts 1st July 2017.


----------



## sunsmod9 (Jan 16, 2017)

lestat_hari said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invite today.
> 
> ...



Did you apply for Visa? If so did you get your grant?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Usually released late May to mid June. Starts 1st July 2017.


Okies. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all 
Yesterday i got a mail saying u have a msg from skillselect. Please login n check. I did same. Bt cant find any msg. Is it a spam or im nt looking correctly. Please reply.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi all
> Yesterday i got a mail saying u have a msg from skillselect. Please login n check. I did same. Bt cant find any msg. Is it a spam or im nt looking correctly. Please reply.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Check in Correspondence section


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Hi guys.. when does the new slots will come up in june or july?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


July


----------



## Jvisa (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I am a newbie here. Just want to know can I submit more than one EOI. With different iD`s.?


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Sdara said:


> Check in Correspondence section


I checked but i didnt found and also it came to a mail id which i never used for skillselect. Wondering what it is.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

super.mad said:


> I checked but i didnt found and also it came to a mail id which i never used for skillselect. Wondering what it is.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Most probably it could be spam as it's not sent to your registered email on Skillselect. 
Typically correspondence from skillselect is sent from '[email protected]'

Can you keep the senders mail address so it can be verified by someone who received?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

hi All

I created my ImmiAccount, please advise where can I check my EOI which is submitted by my consultant , also please advise where do I check the ceieling list for different job codes pending or invited


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Sdara said:


> Most probably it could be spam as it's not sent to your registered email on Skillselect.
> Typically correspondence from skillselect is sent from '[email protected]'
> 
> Can you keep the senders mail address so it can be verified by someone who received?


[email protected]

I guess this is no spam. Confused totally

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tdd123123 said:


> hi All
> 
> I created my ImmiAccount, please advise where can I check my EOI which is submitted by my consultant , also please advise where do I check the ceieling list for different job codes pending or invited


status of eoi cant be checked via immiaccount, you need yo ask your agent to share eoi id and password for the same, so that you can login to skillselect and check the status,

immiaccount comes into picture to file visa application


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

also where can I check the status of celing list for any job code after every round, I have read threads people saying 14 are left after march round etc, where can we see this infoirmation


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

super.mad said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I guess this is no spam. Confused totally
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Should i drop mail to skill select admin regarding the details of the msg.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Should i drop mail to skill select admin regarding the details of the msg.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Yes you should drop an email to them for clarification


----------



## raj.choppari2 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello Everyone i lodged myEOI With 65 points as a Metal Fabricator on 12/04/2017 can someone pls help me with info which round can i expect an invitation.. my catogery occupation ceiling is 50/4466. 50 people has been applied so far


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hello Everyone i lodged myEOI With 65 points as a Metal Fabricator on 12/04/2017 can someone pls help me with info which round can i expect an invitation.. my catogery occupation ceiling is 50/4466. 50 people has been applied so far


Yes this coming Wednesday 26 April 12 am Sydney time. I would suggest you get PCC ready and do the Medical before you lodge visa on Wednesday. This was you can get direct grant in 10-14 days, so you may be a PR before 10 May. Congrats !

Read the 3rd post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Sdara said:


> Yes you should drop an email to them for clarification


I dropped mail thanks for ur advice really appreciate  

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hello Everyone i lodged myEOI With 65 points as a Metal Fabricator on 12/04/2017 can someone pls help me with info which round can i expect an invitation.. my catogery occupation ceiling is 50/4466. 50 people has been applied so far


i expect you will be invited in 26th April round, good luck, keep the documents ready


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi friends. What are the chances of getting invite with 70 points in 2613 or has the ceiling reached and its futile to hope for an invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Hi friends. What are the chances of getting invite with 70 points in 2613 or has the ceiling reached and its futile to hope for an invite.


Ceiling is full for this year. Try 190 or 189 from July 2017.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ceiling is full for this year. Try 190 or 189 from July 2017.


Thank you zaback21. Please can you tell from where did you get this information.
Can I try for 190 now.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Thank you zaback21. Please can you tell from where did you get this information.
> Can I try for 190 now.


SkillSelect

Occupation Ceilings. Only 14 places were left after 29 March which were most likely filled on 12 April round.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> raj.choppari2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone i lodged myEOI With 65 points as a Metal Fabricator on 12/04/2017 can someone pls help me with info which round can i expect an invitation.. my catogery occupation ceiling is 50/4466. 50 people has been applied so far
> ...


I'm in the same category ?with 60 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrsella said:


> I'm in the same category ?with 60 points


Well then get ready to lodge. Get your Credit Card ready for the big bill ! And as explained PCC, medical, etc before lodge for direct grant. The 3rd post will explain the procedure.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Occupation Ceilings. Only 14 places were left after 29 March which were most likely filled on 12 April round.


Thank you zaback21. Do you know if i can change my eoi and add apply for 190 too. 
In 190 can I choose the states or the states choose the candidate.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Thank you zaback21. Do you know if i can change my eoi and add apply for 190 too.
> In 190 can I choose the states or the states choose the candidate.


Yes, you can. Just select 190. It will have no effect on your 189 so you are fine to go ahead. Your 189 DOE will remain as it is. Your 190 DOE will start from today. Also select " Yes I want to live outside Australian Capital City". You won't be forced, its just a moral obligation but increases your chances.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you can. Just select 190. It will have no effect on your 189 so you are fine to go ahead. Your 189 DOE will remain as it is. Your 190 DOE will start from today. Also select " Yes I want to live outside Australian Capital City". You won't be forced, its just a moral obligation but increases your chances.


By applying 190 and 189 on same EOI, will lock the other if one gets the invite - don't know if it's better to segregate this and apply 2 EOIs for 189 & 190 separately....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> By applying 190 and 189 on same EOI, will lock the other if one gets the invite - don't know if it's better to segregate this and apply 2 EOIs for 189 & 190 separately....
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


agree


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

*ANZSCO code granted is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) with occupation Building Services Engineer on 19 April 2017. I have submitted EOI with 65 points to visa subclass 190 and with 60 points to 189 on 21 April 2017.

What are my chances of selection? Can i get nomination from state easily based on these scores? and if yes how much time i need to wait?

Your expert opinion matters a lot.*


----------



## hmj (Mar 15, 2017)

Greetings, 

Will changing my current employer on EOI also affect DOE


Do I need to get ACS again if my points changed due to experience change, considering employer also changed.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hmj said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Will changing my current employer on EOI also affect DOE


No. Only points change affect EOI DOE.




> Do I need to get ACS again if my points changed due to experience change, considering employer also changed.
> 
> Thanks


Can't advise you on that.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hello Everyone i lodged myEOI With 65 points as a Metal Fabricator on 12/04/2017 can someone pls help me with info which round can i expect an invitation.. my catogery occupation ceiling is 50/4466. 50 people has been applied so far


 did you end up getting an invite?


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

hi My husband has submitted his EOI with 65 points on Jan 2017 but he will be loosing 10 points coming September because he will be growing a year old reaching the threshold of 40 yrs.my question is after getting the invitation in July/aug if his points get reduced in sept then will it affect the process?any sighting ll b of great help thanx


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Jiju said:


> hi My husband has submitted his EOI with 65 points on Jan 2017 but he will be loosing 10 points coming September because he will be growing a year old reaching the threshold of 40 yrs.my question is after getting the invitation in July/aug if his points get reduced in sept then will it affect the process?any sighting ll b of great help thanx


points are freezed on the day you receive invitation, it doesn't matter if he crosses 40 after receiving invite....


----------



## citricpunk (Aug 23, 2015)

*Is there any chances to get an invitation before July?*

occupational code 233211 Civil engineering professional
EOI date of effect: 26/4/2017
total point 60
onshore


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Friends, I am going to apply in 261313 category (Software Engineer) and my total points are 65 (Without SS). Should I go for Partner skill as well for getting 5 extra points to make 70 points? 
We both coming under same Anzsco code. As per previous trend for 261313 category person with 65 points mostly get invitation in 3 or 4th round, so is it worth to spend so much money for partner skills just to make 70 points? I am referring July 2017 onward rounds.


----------



## Arun_a01 (May 2, 2017)

*Software engineer*

Any idea when I can expect a call with score of 60 and applied for Software engineer under code 261313 on March 20th 2017.
Points breakup given below:-
Age:- 30
English:- 10
Education:- 15
Experience:- 5
total 60


----------



## hmj (Mar 15, 2017)

If you apply now with 65, you have to wait till September. With 70 points you probably will get it July.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

citricpunk said:


> occupational code 233211 Civil engineering professional
> EOI date of effect: 26/4/2017
> total point 60
> onshore


yes, you can get an invite in next round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rpalni said:


> Hi Friends, I am going to apply in 261313 category (Software Engineer) and my total points are 65 (Without SS). Should I go for Partner skill as well for getting 5 extra points to make 70 points?
> We both coming under same Anzsco code. As per previous trend for 261313 category person with 65 points mostly get invitation in 3 or 4th round, so is it worth to spend so much money for partner skills just to make 70 points? I am referring July 2017 onward rounds.





hmj said:


> If you apply now with 65, you have to wait till September. With 70 points you probably will get it July.


I also think somewhat in line with hmj's post


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends, I am going to apply in 261313 category (Software Engineer) and my total points are 65 (Without SS). Should I go for Partner skill as well for getting 5 extra points to make 70 points?
> ...


Thanks friends you cleared my confusion.


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Code - 263111
EOI Date- 2017 Mar 20
189 Category - 60 points
190 category - 65 points

Is there a chance for me to receive an invite on next July rounds ?


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Code - 263111
EOI Date- 2017 Mar 20
189 Category - 60 points
190 category - 65 points

Is there a chance for me to receive an invite on next July rounds ?


----------



## FreshWatermelon (May 4, 2017)

*Which round can I expect an invitation?*

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone could know which round I can expect an invitation. 

Visa: 189
EOI Date of Effect: 02/05/2017
Occupation: 233214- Structural Engineer
60 points

Thanks a lot


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

FreshWatermelon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could know which round I can expect an invitation.
> 
> ...


I think in the next round itself.
Your ANZSCO group is 2332.
occupation ceiling for your group is 2174
invitations given are 1619.
So a lot of invitations still left.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3 
You can refer to the above link.
Hope this helps.


----------



## FreshWatermelon (May 4, 2017)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Experts , can you please clarify the following. Iam at 65 points for 189 for 261112, DOE 14feb'17. I see the cutoff increases to 70 points in last 2 rounds of Mar and April. 
1) I presume the cutoff might come down to 65 again after few rounds starting July 17. Is it a correct guestimate given the past history for this ANZCO code?
2) To get in to 70 and 75 point club, I am trying for re attempt of PTE and/or for partner points. For partner points claiming, few questions - my wife stopped working since 2010, and in to software testing. Will this break working pass through ACS validation? 
3) If I claim partner points with ACS validation and PTE testing, will she need a letter from University to prove her medium of teaching as English ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> Experts , can you please clarify the following. Iam at 65 points for 189 for 261112, DOE 14feb'17. I see the cutoff increases to 70 points in last 2 rounds of Mar and April.
> 1) I presume the cutoff might come down to 65 again after few rounds starting July 17. Is it a correct guestimate given the past history for this ANZCO code?
> 2) To get in to 70 and 75 point club, I am trying for re attempt of PTE and/or for partner points. For partner points claiming, few questions - my wife stopped working since 2010, and in to software testing. Will this break working pass through ACS validation?
> 3) If I claim partner points with ACS validation and PTE testing, will she need a letter from University to prove her medium of teaching as English ?
> ...


1. the cutoff may come down few rounds after july
2. not sure about this
3. college letter not required in this case


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

How we will know whether any state is open for registration now ? I have applied for NSW 70 pointer (26112) buy not any other states...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

I am new to this forum.
What is the timeframe for ICT Support Engineer - 190 visa (State Sponsorship Visa) to be nominated.

I will be applying for EOI in few days - with (65+ 5)

Any Idea approximately how much it takes for the process from EOI to Nomination
and till the invitation.

Any invites round , if yes then when?

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> How we will know whether any state is open for registration now ? I have applied for NSW 70 pointer (26112) buy not any other states...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


try this https://www.anzscosearch.com/search


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Hello 

My ANZSCO is 261313 and the occupation ceiling has been met, are there any chances that the ceiling is increased? I will have to wait for July 2017 for the ceiling to reset?

Code - 261313
EOI Date- 2017 April 17
189 Category - 65 points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dip102p said:


> Hello
> 
> My ANZSCO is 261313 and the occupation ceiling has been met, are there any chances that the ceiling is increased? I will have to wait for July 2017 for the ceiling to reset?
> 
> ...


yes, you will have to wait till ceilings are reset


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

in the same boat wd u buddy


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Me also waiting ...?


----------



## vchandar (Oct 1, 2016)

Ceiling for 261313?


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

vchandar said:


> Ceiling for 261313?


Any idea ceiling for 263212?


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I got invite on 29th March'17. I have lodged my visa on 25th April, still waiting for CO to contact. Uploaded all the docs up front. Still how many days it might take for CO contact for me. Also, is der any one who got grant for 29th March Invitation ??

thank and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

naveen1224 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invite on 29th March'17. I have lodged my visa on 25th April, still waiting for CO to contact. Uploaded all the docs up front. Still how many days it might take for CO contact for me. Also, is der any one who got grant for 29th March Invitation ??
> 
> ...


@naveen : your points are 60 or 65 ?


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> @naveen : your points are 60 or 65 ?


Hi Tarun,

My migration points are 65.. I have to update my signature.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

naveen1224 said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> My migration points are 65.. I have to update my signature.




Thanks !!!!
All the best bro !


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

this is my first post in this forum. I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.

Any idea when I can expect an Invite?



---------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 software engineer
PTE (L:76; R:73 S:77; W:75):9th April 
ACS Applied : 21st apr 2017
ACS Outcome: 10th 2017
EOI 189 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW 70 points: 12th May 2017


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Any idea guys by when the cap limit and job code quota availability confirmation will be made available in ACS site ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

allwyn said:


> Any idea ceiling for 263212?


Check the below Link (DIBP Reference)
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Finally filed my EOI....
In mean time, trying to improve my PTE score....:wacko:


----------



## Shanmuga31 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Query on EOI*

HI Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on below dates 

EOI Initially Submitted On 10/04/2016 - First Applied with 55 points - 
EOI Last Submitted On 26/03/2017 - Gave my PTE again and applied with 65 Points 
Status --- SUBMITTED

Nominated Occupation - Software Engineer - 261313

Question: I Could see below on 26 April 2017 invitation results. Visa date of effect crossed my EOI last Submitted date. Should I be worried? Is it possible I can reach out to anyone to know the status

Occupation Identification: 2613
Description: Software and Applications Programmers 
Points score: 65 
Visa date of effect : 04/04/2017 4:23 pm

please help.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shanmuga31 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on below dates
> 
> ...


the 65 mentioned there seems to be a typographical error, i know many persons who have filed eoi with 65 points before 4/4/17 and are yet to be invited

hopefully skillselect may correct this in future


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the 65 mentioned there seems to be a typographical error, i know many persons who have filed eoi with 65 points before 4/4/17 and are yet to be invited
> 
> hopefully skillselect may correct this in future


yes completely agree and also they updated in the 12th april invitation 

"http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx"


Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> yes completely agree and also they updated in the 12th april invitation
> 
> "http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx"
> 
> ...



Guys just one question 

i saw that on dibp may results are published and the cut off for 261313 category was 75 points 

is there a technical error on dibp page or the cut off really went to 75 points for 261313 category


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Guys just one question
> 
> i saw that on dibp may results are published and the cut off for 261313 category was 75 points
> 
> is there a technical error on dibp page or the cut off really went to 75 points for 261313 category


Yes it was 75 point 4/4/2017 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Yes it was 75 point 4/4/2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk



That means by 1july 2017 the cut off will be 75 points


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> That means by 1july 2017 the cut off will be 75 points


No this is not fixed it depend upon ceiling ...let suppose 5k invitation for next year so around 250 invitation invite and of around 100 person is of 75 point in these 3 month... and 150 invitation for 65 pointer....

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> No this is not fixed it depend upon ceiling ...let suppose 5k invitation for next year so around 250 invitation invite and of around 100 person is of 75 point in these 3 month... and 150 invitation for 65 pointer....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


so that means the cut off will still be 65 points


----------



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> That means by 1july 2017 the cut off will be 75 points


True ! 

even 12 April and 26 April cut off was 75.. might take few more rounds to go below 70.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

sagarb said:


> True !
> 
> even 12 April and 26 April cut off was 75.. might take few more rounds to go below 70.


Ceiling finshed on 12th april round and point increase just because only 14 invitation was left in 12th april round.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sagarb (Apr 30, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Ceiling finshed on 12th april round and point increase just because only 14 invitation was left in 12th april round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Perfect.. got your point.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Engineers Australia Assessment*

I am just wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule then please just let me?

Thanks.


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Guys I can see that the Software and application programmers invitation points was 75 in the last round that is 12th May 2017. 

My question is will this stay 75 for the new round that will start in July 2017 or it will be back to 65 Points. 

I am just concerned because currently I have 65 points and if its going to be 75 I can try and get high score in PTE to claim more 10 points.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys I can see that the Software and application programmers invitation points was 75 in the last round that is 12th May 2017.
> 
> My question is will this stay 75 for the new round that will start in July 2017 or it will be back to 65 Points.
> 
> ...


12th May round was an anomaly because that issued only the remnant 15/20 invites.
That's why the cut off was so high

Most of the year the cutoff is 65 points I.e. 70 point s and above get sure invite and a few 65 pointers are invited based on their seniority 
As there is backlog of applications of 2 months, the July rounds may have cutoff of 70/75 but August onwards going by past statistics a few 65 would get invite in every round thereafter 

What is your DOE in EOI ?

Anyways it always good to get higher points and if you have confidence that you can get 20 in English, you should give it a shot and confirm your invite in the 1st round of July itself


Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys I can see that the Software and application programmers invitation points was 75 in the last round that is 12th May 2017.
> 
> My question is will this stay 75 for the new round that will start in July 2017 or it will be back to 65 Points.
> 
> ...


it will come down to 65 but after 1-2 invitation rounds


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

Actuary 224111

Hi all, can anyone advise me of possible timeline for my wifes details below. We currently live in South Australia on my 457, not sure if that makes any difference? Now want to apply for 190 PR through my wife.

27 March 2017
190 Visa NSW
AGE 30pts
ENGLISH 20pts
Experience 0pts
QUALIFICATION 15pts
STATE SPONSORSHIP 5pts
TOTAL 65+5 (70)

Thank you


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Scom5 said:


> Actuary 224111
> 
> Hi all, can anyone advise me of possible timeline for my wifes details below. We currently live in South Australia on my 457, not sure if that makes any difference? Now want to apply for 190 PR through my wife.
> 
> ...


SkillSelect

refer to the above link. It says that the ceiling for 2241 is 1000 and only 108 are invited till now. I am not sure whether you have filled the EOI for 189 visa or not. If not you should fill it as soon as possible. I think you will be invited in the first round of June.
All the best.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

I am wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule engineers Australia booklet then please just let me?

Please give your opinion? 
Thnak you. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Nishish,
I see I wrote 27 March, that was meant to be 27 May.
Yes we see the ceiling is not reached yet, so then does that normally mean that invitations are easier? Do they specify what the minimum points for an occupation are because we cant find that anywhere, or is it just the 60 if they dont have many applications in that field?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> I am wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule engineers Australia booklet then please just let me?
> 
> Please give your opinion?
> Thnak you.
> ...


check this 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> check this
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf


Hi,

Thanks for sending through.

I have MSA booklet but they did't mention in the booklet.

Anyone have experience please do share with us.

Thank you.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Scom5 said:


> Thanks Nishish,
> I see I wrote 27 March, that was meant to be 27 May.
> Yes we see the ceiling is not reached yet, so then does that normally mean that invitations are easier? Do they specify what the minimum points for an occupation are because we cant find that anywhere, or is it just the 60 if they dont have many applications in that field?


You are absolutely right in your thinking mate. The Australian government has set the threshold at 60 points for applying for visa 189. Anyone who has 60 points can apply EOI. Invitation depends on the competition in your field. Right now there are only 8 occupations which are pro-rata. They have high competition. The others can fill the EOI when they reach 60 points and are expected to get the invitation in the next round itself. Since only 10% of your occupation has been filled till now, you will definitely get the invitation but I am not sure why you had mentioned subclass 190 when you can get the invite for 189.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Scom5 said:


> Thanks Nishish,
> I see I wrote 27 March, that was meant to be 27 May.
> Yes we see the ceiling is not reached yet, so then does that normally mean that invitations are easier? Do they specify what the minimum points for an occupation are because we cant find that anywhere, or is it just the 60 if they dont have many applications in that field?


You need to have proof of all the points that you claim in the EOI.
Like- the English exam score report and the skill assessment letter from the relevant skill assessment authority. 
Also, I think that you don't need to apply for state sponsorship as you will get invite for visa 189.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

nishish said:


> Scom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Nishish,
> ...


Ok thats quite good news we hope that happens. We are applying for eoi tonight. We were thinking 190 so that we can get the extra five points, as actuary is only on the nsw list and no other state.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Scom5 said:


> Ok thats quite good news we hope that happens. We are applying for eoi tonight. We were thinking 190 so that we can get the extra five points, as actuary is only on the nsw list and no other state.


I don't think that you would need extra 5 points but in case you are not sure, you can apply two EOI's- keep your NSW 190 EOI and create one for 189. You will definitely get 189 invite in the next round. After that, kindly withdraw your 190 EOI. It will help others.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

nishish said:


> Scom5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thats quite good news we hope that happens. We are applying for eoi tonight. We were thinking 190 so that we can get the extra five points, as actuary is only on the nsw list and no other state.
> ...


That is informative, we didnt know we could apply for both simultaneously. We are going to do that, thanks for th info! If we do get invited on 189 we will take our 190 eoi off.


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

Scom5 said:


> nishish said:
> 
> 
> > Scom5 said:
> ...


So obviously going for 189 means we can choose where we want to live, and we dont need to pay the $330 to NSW for a State application. 
However some forums say 190 has prioity application in processing times, is this true? 
It cant be much difference in times as we would have to wait for the processing of the stat, as that can also take up to three months? Then processing of the visa by governement. 
So is there any reason to go for a 190 if they offered a 189 invite?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Scom5 said:


> So obviously going for 189 means we can choose where we want to live, and we dont need to pay the $330 to NSW for a State application.
> However some forums say 190 has prioity application in processing times, is this true?
> It cant be much difference in times as we would have to wait for the processing of the stat, as that can also take up to three months? Then processing of the visa by governement.
> So is there any reason to go for a 190 if they offered a 189 invite?


I am not too sure about the processing times mate. Better wait for the experts to comment.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

EA will access your exp in relevant field and above 20 hours a week will pay. 
pg 28-29
So if your employment is relevant with the job code you can apply
Make sure you study those pages well.



uqmraza2 said:


> I am wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule engineers Australia booklet then please just let me?
> 
> Please give your opinion?
> Thnak you.
> ...


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

190 costs more 
190 is first come fist serve so more time in most cases
190 limits your travel
I have not heard any reason why 190 is better




Scom5 said:


> So obviously going for 189 means we can choose where we want to live, and we dont need to pay the $330 to NSW for a State application.
> However some forums say 190 has prioity application in processing times, is this true?
> It cant be much difference in times as we would have to wait for the processing of the stat, as that can also take up to three months? Then processing of the visa by governement.
> So is there any reason to go for a 190 if they offered a 189 invite?


----------



## Scom5 (May 27, 2017)

NOMADINAU said:


> 190 costs more
> 190 is first come fist serve so more time in most cases
> 190 limits your travel
> I have not heard any reason why 190 is better
> ...


I agree,
Except with 190 we get extra 5 points which we thought might help us get invited quicker? 
But like he said, if we get invite for 189 we can just retract our 190 eoi. 
Will let you guys know how it goes. Good luck


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi,
Am new to this forum. I Have a basic doubt about updating EOI. I applied my EOI on Apr 8th under 261312 and since the ceiling has been reached, waiting for July rounds. But I made a mistake in my EOI where I didn't mention my initial 2 years as 'not claiming points'. However, this doesn't affect my score anyway which is 65 points. But to be on safer side, I would like to update it properly. Will this affect my EOI submission date ?? Or will it always remain 8th of April


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Raghavan92 said:


> Hi,
> Am new to this forum. I Have a basic doubt about updating EOI. I applied my EOI on Apr 8th under 261312 and since the ceiling has been reached, waiting for July rounds. But I made a mistake in my EOI where I didn't mention my initial 2 years as 'not claiming points'. However, this doesn't affect my score anyway which is 65 points. But to be on safer side, I would like to update it properly. Will this affect my EOI submission date ?? Or will it always remain 8th of April


The date of effect changes only when there is a change of points.

As there is no change of points in changing this job experience to not relevant, your original date seniority will be maintained 

Cheers


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation. I will update my EOI


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

NOMADINAU said:


> 190 costs more
> 190 is first come fist serve so more time in most cases
> 190 limits your travel
> I have not heard any reason why 190 is better




190 limits your travel?????


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> 190 limits your travel?????


He means that you have to stay for the initial 2 years in the state that sponsors you
And limits your options of jobs in other states

Cheers


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello.. industrial engineer 65 pts. Eoi submitted yesterday. Any chance for the next year ?


----------



## orbittingman (Apr 25, 2017)

nishish said:


> I don't think that you would need extra 5 points but in case you are not sure, you can apply two EOI's- keep your NSW 190 EOI and create one for 189. You will definitely get 189 invite in the next round. After that, kindly withdraw your 190 EOI. It will help others.
> Hope this helps.


From what I have read so far, they will automatically freeze your other EOI when you get selected for one of the EOI's. So there's no need to do it manually. In my case I got selected for 190 but my application for 190 got rejected cuz i messed up the number of years i put for experience (i put my start of experience as actual one instead of ACS start) so now I updated my EOI so I removed my 190 and just focused on 189. I didn't want the 190 to hold up my 189 processing although I heard after 2 weeks or so they will automatically qualify your 189 EOP but i didn't want to take a chance so i removed it manually. I have 65 points and figure I'll get an invite in a few rounds.


----------



## orbittingman (Apr 25, 2017)

Raghavan92 said:


> Hi,
> Am new to this forum. I Have a basic doubt about updating EOI. I applied my EOI on Apr 8th under 261312 and since the ceiling has been reached, waiting for July rounds. But I made a mistake in my EOI where I didn't mention my initial 2 years as 'not claiming points'. However, this doesn't affect my score anyway which is 65 points. But to be on safer side, I would like to update it properly. Will this affect my EOI submission date ?? Or will it always remain 8th of April


Yes if you update your EOI, you will get pushed to a later date. I think if your points won't change it doesn't matter, but I can't be sure how they react.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi ,

I had filed an EOI for 189 visa on 31/03/2017 with 65 points for the 261313 ( Software Engineer).
Could anyone please let me know my chances of getting an invite in July rounds.

thanks,
Phil


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had filed an EOI for 189 visa on 31/03/2017 with 65 points for the 261313 ( Software Engineer).
> Could anyone please let me know my chances of getting an invite in July rounds.
> ...


Not Before Sep/October
August 2nd Round if you are lucky

Cheers


----------



## expatnetsys (May 1, 2017)

Code -263111
EOI date - 22/03/2017
Subclass 189- 60points
Subclass 190- 65 points
When can I expect my invitation ? For either one of above ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expatnetsys said:


> Code -263111
> EOI date - 22/03/2017
> Subclass 189- 60points
> Subclass 190- 65 points
> When can I expect my invitation ? For either one of above ?


Since Sep 2016, the cutoff in 189 has not gone below 65 points and I see no reason why it should go down now.
The competition is more intense now

190 when the state will invite you, can never be predicted 

In my opinion for 189, you should improve your points to be assured of an invite

Cheers


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Not Before Sep/October
> August 2nd Round if you are lucky
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. Do you have any special reason to be saying so. Is it because you assume the july rounds to be 70+ points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Thanks mate. Do you have any special reason to be saying so. Is it because you assume the july rounds to be 70+ points?


Yup

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

it is time we look forward to July rounds, especially prorata occupation applicants who have been waiting for long

Please join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-invitations-july-2017-a.html#post12682649 for further discussion on 189 invitations


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Any idea when will get the invite ??

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
EOI(189) : 08/11/2016 (60 Points)
EOI(190) : 08/11/2016 (65 Points)


----------



## sudharao (Nov 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Not Before Sep/October
> August 2nd Round if you are lucky
> 
> Cheers



Are there many 70 pointers? I had filed my EOI on March 22 with 65 points and DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER code


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sudharao said:


> Are there many 70 pointers? I had filed my EOI on March 22 with 65 points and DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER code


It's just a matter of hours

Let's see

Cheers


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sraja said:


> Any idea when will get the invite ??
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI(189) : 08/11/2016 (60 Points)
> EOI(190) : 08/11/2016 (65 Points)


Sorry to say that its highly unlikely to receive the invitation for 189 with 60 points. There is a huge backlog for > 60 pointers. Last time 60 pointers were invited on 17th Feb 2016 with EOI cut off date as 12th Dec 2015.
Source for whatever I mentioned above is: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Regarding 190 - There is no fixed criteria for invitation and timelines. As per the members of the forum , Niche Skills in Demand for the state/High Scoring in English/High Overall points will yield a quicker invitation for 190.


----------



## ubabhserus (Jul 19, 2017)

*189 Waiting for Invitation*

I initially submitted EOI with 60 points on March 2017. After May 2017 5 points added to my experience and on July 3rd I updated my EOI with partner Skills Totally 70 points.
ANZSCO Code : 261313
When can I expect the Invitation ????


----------



## Dilbag (Mar 7, 2016)

naveen1224 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invite on 29th March'17. I have lodged my visa on 25th April, still waiting for CO to contact. Uploaded all the docs up front. Still how many days it might take for CO contact for me. Also, is der any one who got grant for 29th March Invitation ??
> 
> ...


Hi naveen,

What documents you have provided for partner skill points?
I mean only positive skill assessment letter(ACS) or salary slips, bank statement etc as well.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

*Query regarding claiming of points based on temporary job*

Dear All,

I have submitted an EOI with effective date of 08/04/17 against skilled independent visa (subclass 189). I have claimed 15 points of skilled employment experience of 06 years& 07 months against Sr.no 4 in the following table;

Sr.no	Position Held	Dates Duration	Evidences 
1	Teaching Assistant 27/07/2009 to 27/10/2009	03 months	Letter of joining available 
2	Teaching Assistant 27/10/2009 to 29/12/2009	03 months	No evidence available
3	Trainee Engineer	29/12/2009 to 28/12/2010	01 Year	Training certificate available
4	Maintenance Engineer	10/01/2011 till date	06 Years & 07 months	Job experience letter available 


Your expert opinion is requested on the following; 

Can I claim an extra 05 points based on my employment experience against Sr.no 1, 2 &3; which would makes my employment experience to a total of 08 years? 
If I make changes to the already claimed points in EOI, Would the effective date of submission be changed or will it remain the same?


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello everyone,

May I get your opinion on the following matter.

We are a family of 5 who underwent our mandatory medical exams. Among us 5, I was the only one who was told to have further tests as there was some haziness in my lung x-ray. I underwent the proper additional tests that included the sputum test and repeat x-ray. Since 24 July, I was told that the DIBP-accredited medical facility will forward my results to the office in charge of my family's Aussie immigration documents. 

With the length of time that has passed, I am now wondering how long it will take for DIBP to get back to me on their decision based on the medical results forwarded to them by their accredited medical facility?

Your helpful inputs/comments are highly appreciated.

Best regards!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Micoolman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> May I get your opinion on the following matter.
> 
> ...



Which category Visa have you applied for ?

In all probability, the health results will be updated in the Immiaccount as and when completed

Have you applied directly or through an agent ?
Do you have access to the Immiaccount?

Cheers


----------



## Micoolman (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you newbienz. I applied for subclass 189 and have been invited as well. I applied through an agent too and have no access to the immi account. Is there any other way to get feedback from DIBP?



newbienz said:


> Which category Visa have you applied for ?
> 
> In all probability, the health results will be updated in the Immiaccount as and when completed
> 
> ...


----------

